# The ZZ "Example Solve" Game!



## Petro Leum (Jun 25, 2014)

This thread is similar to the "Roux Example Solve Game" thread, but focusing only on ZZ solves. in contrast to the ZZ/ZB Home Thread, detailed Theorycrafting does NOT belong here. This thread is for reflection about the solves and solutions. The main purpose is to help each other and to learn from the solves of others.

So, I give a scramble, and you write down your own ZZ solution. The solution can either be a "first try solution", which means you would do that during a regular speedsolve (or you can even do an actual speedsolve and reconstruct your solution); or you can do a ZZ style FMC (e.g., optimizing XEOLine or looking to influence Last Layer, etc). But please note what type of solution you found.

The concept here is as follows:
Every Monday and Friday a new scramble from the spoiler is used.
If i am not here on these days, feel free to take the right scramble from the spoiler and post it *bold* with its according number (so we dont get confused which scrambles to take next).

Note that this is not an FMC contest (although you can try ). There is no shame in a long solution, especially when you are a beginner. Moreover, the others can help you to cut down those long moves! Also, feel free to suggest other alternatives to others!

And most of all, have fun!

Thanks to Renslay for inspiring me for this Thread and allowing to copypaste most of his text L0L




Spoiler: Scrambles



1.	L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R' 
2.	D2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F D R2 U R D2 B' D' B2 
3.	R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2 
4.	R' L D' F' U2 B D' B L' B U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 L2 
5.	R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 B' U' F L' D L R' D B' L' B2 F' 
6.	R2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D' F2 R' D U' R' D' L2 
7.	R U2 D' B2 L2 B' U2 R' U' L U R2 D' B2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 
8.	B2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 R' B' D B' R2 U' B D B R2 
9.	R2 D L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R U R' F' D' R' D F' R2 B 
10.	R2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D' R' B' F D L2 B L' F U2 
11.	B2 U2 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 R B' L F2 U2 B' D L' F R F 
12.	F2 R D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R F2 R2 F D2 L B L2 F D R U' 
13.	D2 L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D U B' F' R' D F' D2 F R2 D L' 
14.	R B2 R2 F2 L R2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' B D R D2 L2 D B' R2 B2 
15.	F2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 R B2 D2 L2 U2 F' D F2 R' D2 R U F U2 L2 
16.	F U2 F D2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 B' F2 U' R2 B R' F' U L' B D' L' 
17.	B2 U R2 D B2 D L2 U R2 D2 R2 B L' D2 R B2 D2 F2 D' R' F' 
18.	L2 B' U2 L F' L' F D F2 U2 F' L2 U2 B D2 B U2 B' 
19.	F' R2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 F D2 L' B2 R2 U F' L' B D' U B 
20.	R' B D2 L F U' R' D B2 R' B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D' 
21.	F2 L' B2 U' R U2 B U F' L D' R2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 
22.	L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' B' L B' D R D2 U2 B U' R2 
23.	R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U' L U' R2 B2 D R' F2 U F' U2 
24.	U' F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U' B' D' B2 L B D' L D' B L' R' 
25.	B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R D2 B2 L' F2 R2 B' U' R2 B' U2 F D R' F' D' 
26.	B L' B D2 R' U D' L2 F' D F R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B2 D2 
27.	F2 D2 F R2 F2 R U2 D' F' U D2 R2 D B2 D' R2 U F2 U' 
28.	D' B2 D2 F' D' R' F' B D' F2 L2 F' R2 B D2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 
29.	D2 F2 R' F' U B' R' F U' L' F2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F 
30.	B2 L2 F L2 U2 B R2 D2 F L' U B' F' R B R' B2 U' R2 B2 
31.	D F' B L D R U2 F' B2 L' U2 R L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 
32.	U B2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D R2 B' D' U L' U' R D L D' L 
33.	D R2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' L' F2 U' L2 B' U F D' F L 
34.	U2 B2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 U B2 L2 F' D R D' L D' F U' B R 
35.	L2 D' F2 D F2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 B R' D2 B' D B2 F' U' R' D 
36.	D F B2 D2 L' F' R' F' D R L2 U2 L' D2 L B2 R2 B2 
37.	D2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 R F' D2 B' L R2 F' U2 B2 U2 
38.	R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D L2 U B2 U L' F2 D F' R D' F' U' B2 L 
39.	L2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 F U' L B F' U' B2 F' D' R' 
40.	U L2 R2 F2 U R2 D' R2 U' F2 U' B' R' U F2 D' B2 F' L' D R2 
41.	L2 F2 L2 U L2 U R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L R2 U2 R' B2 D' L' F L' R2 
42.	B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 F U2 F U' B R' F2 L F2 L D' U' L' 
43.	D2 U2 F' R2 F U2 F R2 U2 B U B R' D R U L D' F' U 
44.	L2 B U2 B' L2 U L' B R F2 L B2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 B2 L2 
45.	B2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 U2 R D' R' B2 R U2 F2 U' F2 U2 
46.	F2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 R F2 R' U2 B F U2 L' F L' F' U R' D' 
47.	U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 F' U' R2 F L' D R' B L R 
48.	U2 L2 D L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L D2 B' R' B U' B2 D' B D' 
49.	L F R' F L2 U F B' D2 L' D B2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 
50.	D2 F' U2 L2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B' U' L D F2 R' F U L' D F 
51.	L2 B2 R2 F R2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 U' R' B U' R D2 R2 F R' D 
52.	U R2 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U R D' U L U2 L' F U2 F2 D 
53.	D R2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U R2 D' R' U F' L D' R2 D' B2 D' L' 
54.	D' L' F' D' R2 U2 F R2 D' L' F R2 L2 B D2 B D2 F' U2 F2 L2 
55.	F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 B' R F' D2 L R2 F' L2 U L 
56.	D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 B D2 B2 L B' D F2 D' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 
57.	F2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D F2 R' D F L' D' R' F U' B2 U' 
58.	R2 D2 B' D2 U2 B R2 U2 B' R2 F2 R B' L' F D F L' R2 F' 
59.	L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 R U2 F D' R' U2 F U' F' U 
60.	F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' R B' R B L2 D' B L 
61.	R2 L F D B L' F' R' U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R U2 D2 L F2 
62.	R D' L' F' B R F' R L F B2 D2 F U2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' D2 
63.	B' U R L2 U2 B' R L' F2 U2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 F' L2 F' U2 
64.	B' L2 R2 D2 F R2 B2 F R2 B' L2 D L2 D' L F R' U B' U2 L 
65.	U' L2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U L D' L2 B2 D2 B' R2 U' L 
66.	R D2 F2 R U2 R B2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B2 D' B L' R2 B2 R2 F2 
67.	B2 U2 B2 U' B2 R' D' R2 F B2 D R2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D 
68.	B' D' R' U' F U' F2 R2 L' B U F2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 
69.	D2 F2 R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 B F2 D L D B R' U2 L R' 
70.	U2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 B L2 U2 B2 F U' B F' D2 L R2 U L2 F R' 
71.	B U' L D' F' U2 F2 B' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 
72.	L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' F2 D2 F L2 D2 L' B' L' U' F R2 F2 D2 L F' 
73.	R2 F' D2 B F2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 U R2 U2 L B2 U B' D2 L U2 
74.	B2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 U' R' U2 F L2 D B' L2 U2 B L' 
75.	L2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 R' U B U' F L2 B2 R' U R' 
76.	L2 D R F2 L' D' B2 L U' B' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' U2 
77.	U2 L B2 R' F2 R' D2 L2 D2 L B2 D L' R2 B' D F' R U L' U 
78.	U2 F2 D F2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 U' R B U' B' F2 R F D B 
79.	B' R' D' L U L' F2 D2 F' D R' U' R2 D2 R2 D R2 D R2 F2 D' 
80.	U F2 L2 F' R' U2 L F2 R2 D' F' D2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 
81.	R2 B2 U2 R B2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 R' F R2 D2 
82.	U' F2 U2 F' U D' F2 R B L' B2 U' D2 L2 B2 D F2 D R2 B2 U2 
83.	D2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 D R2 U L' F' U B2 R D' L2 D2 F2 L' 
84.	B2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' F L2 D' R' F D2 L2 F' U' F 
85.	B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R' D' B' F' L2 R2 D U' R' U2 
86.	R2 D2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 R B' U B F' D' R D' L 
87.	B2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U F2 U R B L' B' R2 D' L F' U' 
88.	D L B' U' R' U2 F' U' D2 F U R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U2 L2 
89.	L2 B D2 B R2 U2 R2 B' F2 L2 B2 D L' F U' R' D B L2 U' 
90.	D2 F' L F U' B2 U2 R2 B' D R2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 R2 B D2 F' L2 
91.	D2 R' D F B' L D B2 L D F2 U' D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 
92.	D B2 L U2 R2 U R U' D2 B' D' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' 
93.	D2 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 R' B D L F' R B R2 U' 
94.	F' D' B2 D2 R' F2 B' L B2 D' B2 U2 R' U2 R D2 L B2 L2 F2 L 
95.	F2 B' U F' R' L' D' L U D B2 R2 L' U2 D2 L B2 L' F2 U2 
96.	L2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' F' R F2 U2 R F2 U' 
97.	L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D F D2 R B U' R B L B' U 
98.	D B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' U' L' U R' B2 F D' L D F2 
99.	F D2 B L2 B F R2 D2 R2 D2 F U L U' L R2 F L' B' D' 
100.	U2 L2 F' L2 D2 F2 D2 B' F2 R2 F' R B F2 L D U2 F D2 L2 U' 
101.	D2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 F D2 F' U2 F' R' D L D F' L' F2 R D' B' 
102.	U2 L2 B' U2 B R B' U2 D R B2 D' F2 U' L2 U B2 U L2 D2 R2 
103.	R F' R L' F' L2 U' F' U' R' D F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U R2 L2 
104.	R2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L' U' B F' L' D' R2 D F'


_________________________________________________________________________

*Current Scramble:

6. R2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D' F2 R' D U' R' D' L2 *


----------



## Renslay (Jun 25, 2014)

Good to see such a thread! 

Although ZZ is not my thing, I'll give it a try.

So, my first (linear) solution:

L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'

z2
F R' D R B D' R D' // EOLine (8)
R' U R' L U2 L' // 1x2x2 (6)
U L' U' L U2 R U R' // 1x2x2 (8)
L' R' U R // right side (4)
L U' L' U L U' L' U2 L U' L' // left side (quite long, is there a shorter way?) (11)
U l' U' L U l F' L' F // COLL (9)
U2 L2 U S U2 S' U L2 // EPLL (10)
alg.cubing.net

56 HTM.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 25, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Good to see such a thread!
> 
> L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'
> 
> ...



U2 L' U R U R' (6) wouldve been 2 moves shorter for your right 1x2x2 (very different continuation though)

to prevent the indeed very long last slot case, you couldve inserted the right side slot this way:
L' R' U' R' U2 R // right side (6)
and then
U2 L U L' //Left Side (4)
that makes 10 instead of 15 moves 

also, you get a very cool and easy ZBLL:

(U') R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R' (U')


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jun 25, 2014)

2nd try at normal speedsolve:

L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'

x2
B’ R D’ R’ F L D’ // EOLine (7) - line edges set up nicely opposite each other
U L’ U’ L U’ L2 // back-left square (6) - easy blockbuilding
U L’ U’ L R U’ R’ // back-right square (7) - also easy block
U2 R’ U R U’ R’ // front-right pair (6) - keep slot open to make pair easily
U L’ U L U L’ U’ L // front-left pair (8)
R U2’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ // OCLL (7)
U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ // PLL (14)

55 HTM

I'm pretty sure I'll be able to learn lots of interesting things from this thread


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 25, 2014)

Been a while since my ZZ days, but I'll give it a go. Although this completely goes against everything I believe in, because I made an oath (yes I make oaths, problem?) to only use roux. But rules were meant to be broken so whatevs.

L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R' 

B' D' R D2 R' D F D (8) // eoline
L2 U R' U' R2 U2 (6) // 2x2x1
R2 U2 R U2 (4) // 2x2x1
L2 U L' U L U L' U2 L U2 L' U' R' (13) // 1x1x2
U' L U L' U L U2 L' U' L (10) // 1x1x2
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (9) // ocll
U' J-perm U2 (15) // pll

Lmao 65 total, so bad. I think I'll stick to roux.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 25, 2014)

What i would do in a speedsolve:

L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'

x2 y'
F L2 F' L D //EOLine (5/5)
U2 L' U L' U' L //Left square (6/11)
U2 L U' L' U L' U' L //Left pair (8/19)
U2 R' U R U' R U2 R U' R' //Right square (10/29)
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R //Right pair (8/37)
R U' R' U x U' L U' L' U2 R' U R U' x' // COLL (13/50)
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 // EPLL (7/57)


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 25, 2014)

cubingawsumness said:


> 2nd try at normal speedsolve:
> 
> L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'
> 
> ...



did you notice...
U L' U L U L2 (5) for your second 1x2x2, which is actually 1 move shorter than yours? or did you plan the nice insertion you get after your solution?
Also: your Last layer can be solved with
(U) L' U R U' L U R' (U') (9)

This is the famous so-called "Niklas". Very short, very easy to recognise, you should learn it!

also, nice blockbuilding overall


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 25, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> Been a while since my ZZ days, but I'll give it a go. Although this completely goes against everything I believe in, because I made an oath (yes I make oaths, problem?) to only use roux. But rules were meant to be broken so whatevs.
> 
> L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'
> 
> ...



after your really good blockbuilding for the 1x2x2s, it seems you kinda started being CFOP-minded :confused:


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 25, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> after your really good blockbuilding for the 1x2x2s, it seems you kinda started being CFOP-minded :confused:



I got bored and lazy xD.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jun 25, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> did you notice...
> U L' U L U *R2* (5) for your second 1x2x2, which is actually 1 move shorter than yours? or did you plan the nice insertion you get after your solution?



Oh interesting! I didn't notice. If I did that, the next pair could still be very easy, but maybe not as nice to execute:
U L' U L U R U R U R' U' R (12). ends up one move less for the entire right side 



Petro Leum said:


> (U) L' U R U' L U R' (U') (9)
> 
> This is the famous so-called "Niklas". Very short, very easy to recognise, you should learn it!
> 
> also, nice blockbuilding overall



Definitely should learn that. I've heard "niklas" a lot but never bothered to figure out what it was.
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jun 25, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> Been a while since my ZZ days, but I'll give it a go. Although this completely goes against everything I believe in, because I made an oath (yes I make oaths, problem?) to only use roux. But rules were meant to be broken so whatevs.
> 
> L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'
> 
> ...



Whoa really nice beginning. I totally wouldn't have seen to set up the line edges like that.



Petro Leum said:


> F L2 F' L D //EOLine (5/5)



And this is why I should be y-axis neutral... 2 bad edges vs 6.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 25, 2014)

cubingawsumness said:


> Whoa really nice beginning. I totally wouldn't have seen to set up the line edges like that.



Thanks. Sorry my 1x1x2s were so sloppy, I feel like I ruined the thread now. D:


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jun 25, 2014)

Renslay said:


> L U' L' U L U' L' U2 L U' L' // left side (quite long, is there a shorter way?) (11)



I would do L' U2 L2 U L2' U L (7).



pewpewrawr said:


> Thanks. Sorry my 1x1x2s were so sloppy, I feel like I ruined the thread now. D:



Please don't


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 25, 2014)

cubingawsumness said:


> Please don't



Perhaps I'll give it another go tomorrow when I'm more awake, I'll try to do the best solution I can.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 25, 2014)

L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'
x2
B' R D' R' F L D' // 7
U L' U' L U' L R U' R U' R' U' R' U L // 22
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U' R U R' // 34
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // 42
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U // 59


----------



## karrot321 (Jun 25, 2014)

I recently switched from CFOP to ZZ for two-handed and my times have finally gotten back to where they were. Hopefully I'll be able to learn from this :]

1. L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'

x2
F D2 R2 L U' L' F' D2 L' D' \\10
L' R' U R \\4
U' R U R' U R U R' \\8
U L' U L U' L' U2 L' U L \\10
L U L' U L U' L' \\7
F (R U R' U') x3 F' \\14
U2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U \\16

69 moves


----------



## porkynator (Jun 25, 2014)

L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'

speedsolve-like solution (not an actual speedsolve, but it's the first solve I've come up with and I didn't spend a long time to think)
x' D' Lw D' Lw' U L x' D' //EOL (7/7)
U L' U' L U' L //Left 2x2x1 (6/13)
U' L U2 R U R2 U L' R U' R' //Left 3x2x1 (11/24)
U2 L U2 L' U' L //Left 3x2x1 (6/30)
U L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L //COLL (10/40)
U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' //EPLL (13/53)

Pretty standard solve I think.



Renslay said:


> Good to see such a thread!
> 
> Although ZZ is not my thing, I'll give it a try.
> 
> ...



After your left 2x2x1 I would have done something like U' R U2 R' U' L' to finish the left block.


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2014)

cubingawsumness said:


> And this is why I should be y-axis neutral... 2 bad edges vs 6.


Doing a y' could save you up to 8 bad edges; imo it's worth learning.




porkynator said:


> U L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L //COLL (10/40)
> U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' //EPLL (13/53)


Why not do U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R for COLL? And for EPLL, R U' R U R U R' U' R' U' R2 U would save you an AUF.

L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'

x2 // Inspection
R D2 R' D2 B u // EOLine (6/6)
L U L R2 U' R2 // F2L-1 (6/12)
U' R U2 R' U2 R // F2L-2 (6/18)
L' U' L U' L' U' L2 // F2L-3 (7/25)
U2 r' F r U r' F r // F2L-4 (8/33)
U l' U R D' R' U' l B // OCLL (9/42)
U' R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' [U D'] R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 // PLL (17/59)

Bad LL.


----------



## porkynator (Jun 25, 2014)

TDM said:


> Why not do U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R for COLL? And for EPLL, R U' R U R U R' U' R' U' R2 U would save you an AUF.
> 
> L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'
> 
> ...



I always solve that COLL from that orientation (which is bad, since for recognition I actually look at it from the opposite side lol); it was a speedsolve-like solution.

In your solve I would have (probably) done something like
x2 // Inspection
R D2 R' D2 B u // EOLine (6/6)
L U L R2 U' R2 // F2L-1 (6/12)
U' R U2 R' *U' L' U' R L2* // (9/21) F2L-3

this saves 4 moves (and leads to a different continuation) but it isn't so ergonomic


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2014)

porkynator said:


> I always solve that COLL from that orientation (which is bad, since for recognition I actually look at it from the opposite side lol); it was a speedsolve-like solution.
> 
> In your solve I would have (probably) done something like
> x2 // Inspection
> ...


Haha, mine was also speedsolve-like, except I inserted my F2L-2 slightly differently to break apart a corner-edge pair that was a bad case. I never see ways to do two F2L blocks at once though; I'm not experienced enough with ZZ to do that. I should practise OH some more


----------



## AKOM (Jun 25, 2014)

L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'

Ok, my EOLine is about 20 moves, so i have to try it again in the evening.
To make my very first ZZ-solve i take Petro Leums EOLine who uses the same color scheme

x2 y'
F L2 F' L D //EOLine (5/5)
L2 U R' U' R2 U2 R2 // right square (9)
R U' R' U R U' R // right pair (7)
L2 U L' U2 L U L2 U' L2 U' L' // left block (11)
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CMLL/COLL (10)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' // U-Perm (9)

51 STM

2-gen blocks is tricky in the beginning but makes fun


----------



## Egide (Jun 25, 2014)

L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'

x2 y' 
F L2 F' L D // EOline (5/5)
R U R U' L' U' L' R2 U L // Left Block (10/15)
U R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R // Right Block (12/27)
U R U2 R' U' R2 D R' U' R D' R2 U // ZBLL (13/40)


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 25, 2014)

Here's a solution with a weird zz-d type thing, although I don't know 2gll so I had to finish with ocll/epll. Not much better on move count, but maybe this one's more interesting?

L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R' 

B' D' R D2 R' D F D (8) // eoline
R U' R' U' R' L2 U L U L U' R' L' U L (15) // L block
U2 R (2) // cp setup
U D' R U2 R' D (6) // cp
U R' U' R U2 R U R2 U' R' U R (12) // R block
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' (11) // ocll
M2 U' M2 U E2 M E2 M (8) //epll

62 stm total -_-

edit: I looked it up and the 2gll for this case is: [U2] R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' [U2] (13) (lol same alg but I can't recognize 2gll). That would've made the move count 56.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 25, 2014)

uvafan said:


> L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'
> x2
> B' R D' R' F L D' // 7
> U L' U' L U' L R U' R U' R' U' R' U L // 22
> ...


lol wtf thats 1:1 the solution i would do if i solved on blue :tu


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 25, 2014)

AKOM said:


> L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'
> 
> Ok, my EOLine is about 20 moves, so i have to try it again in the evening.
> To make my very first ZZ-solve i take Petro Leums EOLine who uses the same color scheme
> ...



try this for instead of the standard COLL : (U2) R2 D Rw' Rw D' R' U2 R' (U2)

its the standard alg with added wide turns, and its really easy to recognize 


EDIT: Guys, how do i add an extra quote when editing a post? i click quote on a post but nothing happens


----------



## Shah (Jun 25, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> try this for instead of the standard COLL : (U2) R2 D Rw' *U2* Rw D' R' U2 R' (U2)
> 
> its the standard alg with added wide turns, and its really easy to recognize
> 
> ...



Fixed for you.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 25, 2014)

L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'*
Second attempt at ZZ and whoa a yellow line! I didn't go for that.
y' z
B R2 B' U F2 //Eoline
L' U2 L' U L U' L U L'//left 2X2X1
U2 L' R U2 R U' R' U R//right 2x2x1
U' R U' R' U L//LB
R U R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'//second block plus WV
-A perm-no time to type the alg. Sorry


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 25, 2014)

What i would do if i was going uber-slowturning:

L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'

x2 y'
F L2 F' L D //EOLine (5/5)
R U R U' L' //left square (5/10)
U' L' R2 U L //left pair (5/15)
U R' U2 R' //right square (4/19)
U2 R' U2 (R L') U R' U' L U' R //Winter variation (11/30)
M2 u' M' u2 M' u' M2 U2 // EPLL (8/38)

that was hella lucky too  but daym, my blockbuilding is so much better when i dont go all speedy


----------



## AKOM (Jun 25, 2014)

AKOM said:


> L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'
> 
> Ok, my EOLine is about 20 moves, so i have to try it again in the evening.
> To make my very first ZZ-solve i take Petro Leums EOLine who uses the same color scheme
> ...




i optimized blockbuilding a bit (but get a worse COLL/CMLL)

x2 y'
F L2 F' L D //EOLine (5/5)
R U L' U2 L U' L2 U' L2 U' L' //LB (11)
U R' U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R //RB (10)
U (F' R D2 R' F) U2 (F' R D2 R' F) //CMLL (12)
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U2 // U-Perm (9)

47 STM


----------



## FJT97 (Jun 25, 2014)

Lets give it a try 

Since im not able to reconstruct speedsolves, ill do it slow, but in the way i would speedsolve it (my zz-speedsolving isnt speedy anyway).

x2
U2 B R F U F' (eo)
R' U L2 D' (line)
U R U' R' U L2 U2 R' U2 R' (first half block)
U2 R' U R U' L2 (second half block)
U' L U L' U L U' L' (finishing left block)
U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R (finishing right block) 
U2 L' U2 L U L' U L2 U' R' U L' U' R (COLL)
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U'

Tips are welcome


----------



## aznanimedude (Jun 25, 2014)

x2 B' R' D' R' F D' R2 D' //EOLINE
U' R' U R' U' L U2 L2 R U' R' U' R U' L' //LEFT BLOCK
U R' U2 R' U R U' R2 U R U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R //RIGHT BLOCK + PHASING
F2 R' U' F R F R' U F2 R U' F U F' U2 // ZZLL + AUF

60 htm

QQ that right block movecount

Did it again with an actual speedsolve and turns out i did the left block differently and ended up with a different ZZLL and got like a 14.42 trying to reconstruct it now

EDIT: got it


x2 B' R' D' R' F D' R2 D' //EOLINE 8,8
U' R' U R' U' L U2 L2 U2 R' U R R U' L' // LEFT BLOCK + CONVENIENT RIGHT BLOCK PAIR 15, 23
R' U R R U R' U' R U R' // LEFT BLOCK + CONVENIENT PHASING 10, 33
U2 R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R F // ZZLL 11,44

44/14.42 = 3.05 TPS, meh lel


----------



## pinser (Jun 25, 2014)

FJT97 said:


> Lets give it a try
> 
> Since im not able to reconstruct speedsolves, ill do it slow, but in the way i would speedsolve it (my zz-speedsolving isnt speedy anyway).
> 
> ...


Here's a better EOline with your colors:
F' R' U' R' B R2 D' 


L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'

Played around with it for awhile
y //inspection
B L2 B D' L' R' D' //XEOline (7/7)
L2 U R U R //1x2x2 (5/12)
U R U2 R' U' L' //LH block (6/18)
U' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //RHblock + WV (16/34) <--Shorter way?
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U //J-perm (12/46)
Total = 46


----------



## porkynator (Jun 25, 2014)

pinser said:


> U' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //RHblock + WV (16/34) <--Shorter way?



R2 U R U R U' R' U' R' U' R' (11)

It's a 3-cycle I have learned for BLD


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2014)

I only use ZZ for OH so I may as well do a OH solve.

L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'

x2 // Inspection
L' U L z B' u L F L' y' U2 L' z U2 z' D // EOLine (12/12)
U L' U L U' L' U' L2 // F2L-1 (8/20)
U2 z U L' U D' L2 D // F2L-2 (7/27)
U L2 U2 z' U L' D' L z R' // CP (8/35)
U L' U L U2 L2 U' L' // F2L-3 (8/43)
U L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L-4 (8/51)
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L // 2GLL (8/59)

Fail F2L, but easy 2GLL (one I actually knew). 59 moves on both solves.


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 25, 2014)

L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'

Slower turning speedsolve. 

EO line: x2 F’ R U’ R’ B’ L2 D’ (7)
B: U R’ U R’ U’ R’ (6)
P: L2 U2 L’ U’ R’ (5)
B: L U2 L2 U2 L’ U L2 U’ L’ (9)
OLL: R’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R (7)
PLL: F R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ F’ (16)


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 25, 2014)

what i would do on my 2nd orientation (green front, speedsolve):

/* Scramble */
L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F' D B L2 F D L2 R U2 R'

/* Solve */
z2 x'
U R' F R D' x U2 R2 D' // EOLine (8/8)
U' L' U2 L U L' U L2 // left square (8/16)
R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // right pair (9/25)
x' U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' Rw // is that CLS? (12/37)
z R' D' R U' R2 D R' D' R2 (U D) R2 //PLL (12/49)

// View at alg.cubing.net

that lucky right block tho


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 26, 2014)

I decided to get an optimal EOline solver, just to have another go at a different blockbuilding.

F L' U L B D'//EOline
L' U' R U R U2 L U L//left 2x2x1
R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R//right square + pair
U2 L U' L'//left block
U2 R U' R' U R U R'//finish F2L
U' L' U2 L U L' U L//(C)OLL
U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2//PLL


EDIT: I'm bored. So I went on cubeexplorer to find epic solutions.
F L' U L B D'//EOline
R U R' L2 U R2 U2 R L U R' U2 R L2 U' L'//F2L
U2 R F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' F' R' U' //ZBLL


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 27, 2014)

*New Scramble:
2. D2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F D R2 U R D2 B' D' B2 *


----------



## uvafan (Jun 27, 2014)

D2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F D R2 U R D2 B' D' B2

x2
F' R U' B' F2 D2 (6)
U2 L' U L U' R' L' U L U' R' (11/17)
U' L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L U' L' U2 L U' L' (16/33)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' (7/40)
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U (14/54)


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 27, 2014)

D2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F D R2 U R D2 B' D' B2

x2
F' R U' B' F2 D2 *//* EOline *// *6/6
U' R' U' R U' R2 U2 R' *//* 1x2x2 *//* 8/14
U' L' U2 R' U' R *//* 1x2x3*//* 6/20
L U2' L U L' U2 L U L' *//* 1x2x2 *//* 9/29
U L U L U L U' L' U' L' *//* ZBLS* //* 10/39
L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L' *//* ZBLL* //* 9/48
U *//* AUF* //* 1/49




a small kitten said:


> PLL: F R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ F’ (16)



I think this Y may be faster than the common one but I don't have good finger tricks for the start. I always do a weird regrip. Only reason I don't use it. Cool to see someone use it.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jun 27, 2014)

Not what I did when I tried a speedsolve (12.27, 66 moves) but still very straightforward.

2. D2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F D R2 U R D2 B' D' B2

x2 F’ U’ R2 B’ R U L2 D’ // EOLine (8)
U L2 // left-back square (2) – well that was convenient
U’ R2 U2 R U2 R U R2 // right-front square (8)
U R’ U’ R U L’ U L // left-front pair (8)
R U2 R2 U’ R2 U’ R’ // right-back pair (7)
U’ R U2 R2 U’ R2 U’ R2 U2 R // COLL (10) – just the normal OCLL
U2 R2 U R U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R’ U’ // PLL (13)

56 HTM


----------



## porkynator (Jun 27, 2014)

D2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F D R2 U R D2 B' D' B2

speedsolve-like solution:

x' U Lw U' B' R' F2 R D2 //XEOL (8/8)
R U R U2 R2 U' R //2x2x1 (7/15)
U L' U' L //Left block (4/19)
U2 R U' R' U R U R' U' R //Right block (10/29)
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //COLL + EPLL skip (10/39)

lol another skip

EDIT: why did I write "another"? I didn't skip anything last time


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 27, 2014)

cubingawsumness said:


> Not what I did when I tried a speedsolve (12.27, 66 moves) but still very straightforward.
> 
> 2. D2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F D R2 U R D2 B' D' B2
> 
> ...



good solve

EOLine - why "U' R2" instead of "R U' "? first block wouldnt have been so nice though.

U L' R U2 R' U R2 (7) instead of 
U' R2 U2 R U2 R U R2 (8) for second square is also better imho


----------



## FJT97 (Jun 27, 2014)

D2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F D R2 U R D2 B' D' B2

speedsolve-like solution:

x2 y2

D2 B F' U' F R' U' L2 D (eoline)
U2 R U' R' U R2 U2 L U2 L2 R U' R' L' U L (left block)
U2 R U' R2 U2 R U R U R U R U' R' U' R U R' 
COLL
Z-Perm

tips?


----------



## AKOM (Jun 27, 2014)

FJT97 said:


> D2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F D R2 U R D2 B' D' B2
> 
> speedsolve-like solution:
> 
> ...



i would have done the blockbuilding like this:

x2 y2
D2 B F' U' F R' U' L2 D (your eoline)
L U2 L2 R' U' R' 
L' U L2 U' L' U2 R' U' R
U L U L' U L U' L'

Sune 
H-Perm

but this is maybe too complicated for a speedsolve


----------



## porkynator (Jun 27, 2014)

FJT97 said:


> D2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F D R2 U R D2 B' D' B2
> 
> speedsolve-like solution:
> 
> ...



It's often better to solve 6 bad edges like 3 + 4, for example:

z2 (which is the same as x2 y2)
B' (3 bad edges become good, 1 good edge becomes bad)
L U' F' (the know 4 bad edges become good)
B2 D2 (Line)


----------



## pinser (Jun 27, 2014)

y x2
R' B U' F2 D2 //EOline (5/5)
U' L U' L2 U L U' L' U2 R2 U' L' U' L //LHblock (14/19)
R U' R' U R' U' R U2 R U' R' U L' U R U' L R' //RHblock + WV (18/37)
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //F-perm (19/56)
I need a better f-perm...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 27, 2014)

D2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F D R2 U R D2 B' D' B2

y2 
U2 F' B' D' B U2 R2 D'//EOline
U R U' R' U2 R' L' U' R' U' R//right block
L' U L U' L' U L' U' L U2 L U L' U2 L U L' U' L U' L'//left block + WV
U' R' L2 U' L' U' L2 U L U L2 U L' U2 R U' L//PLL


And with cubeexplorer,

B' R D' F' L2 D'//EOline
R2 U' R U L' U' L U' L U' L2 U R L U R2//F2L
U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R// COLL+EPLL skip/OCLL+PLL skip/ZBLL

34 HTM. Cool. 

Question: Can anyone interpret the optimal F2L for this scramble, or is it just too abstract?


EDIT:
with pinser's EOline:
y x2
R' B U' F2 D2//EOline
L' U' R' L U L U2 R' L U R2 U L U R//F2L
U F' U' L2 U' F2 U F2 U L2 F2 U2 F'//ZBLL
33 HTM


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 27, 2014)

D2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F D R2 U R D2 B' D' B2

x2
F' U' R2 B M2 D' (6) // epic eoline
R U' R2 U2 L U L2 R U R' L' U L (13) // l block
U' R' U R U2 R U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R (16) // r block
U' F R' F' r U R U' r' (9) // orient
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' r2 (19) // loooooong-perm

63 stm

I suck at move count with ZZ, but weird eoline and psuedoblocks ftw


----------



## porkynator (Jun 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> D2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F D R2 U R D2 B' D' B2
> And with cubeexplorer,
> 
> B' R D' F' L2 D'//EOline
> ...



The first 3 moves are kinda hard to interpret, but one may actually get to them only looking at the LB pieces and trying to build the first block all at once. The problem is that one might find a different good FB (maybe also optimal) that leads to a worse SB.
R2 U' R //Orients the DFL corner to be ready to match its edge, while putting in the LL the BL edge, ready to be matched with his corner*
U L' //pair
U' L U' //other pair
L U' L2 U L //FB (I swapped the R and L moves)
R U R2 //Lucky SB



> EDIT:
> with pinser's EOline:
> y x2
> R' B U' F2 D2//EOline
> ...



This one is a little easier'
L' U' L //Pair (again I had to swap the L and R' moves)
R' //Saves the FL edge and FDL corner
U L U2 L //Square
R' U R2 //FL pair + FR 2x2x1 (if it was a human solving, probably one of the two thing would have happened by chance)
U L //FB
U R //SB

By looking at this computer solves I get the feeling that the best way to get a lower movecount is probably to "try something and hope to get lucky".

* = Random linguistic thought: I know it is the same thing (or isn't it? English is not my first language) but for me it's the corner that matches the edge, never the opposite. Maybe for a roux solver, who uses M moves to build pairs, sometimes is the edge that matches the corner.


----------



## pinser (Jun 27, 2014)

porkynator said:


> D2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F D R2 U R D2 B' D' B2
> 
> speedsolve-like solution:
> 
> ...


If this is a speedsolve I'd like to see a FMC ZZ solve. 


With some thought and slow turning:
x2 
F' U' R2 B' L2 R D' U2 B2 L2 //XEOline (10/10)
R2 U2 R E' F U F' Uw' R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U2 R' //F2L +WV (25/35)
R' U' R y R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2 U' //G-perm (13/48)

E: Same idea, better ending:
x2 
F' U' R2 B' L2 R D' U2 B2 L2 //XEOline (10/10)
R2 U2 R E' F U F' Uw' R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 //F2L-1 (16/30)
U R U L' U R' U' L //COLL (8/38)
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 //U-perm (8/46)


----------



## AKOM (Jun 27, 2014)

D2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F D R2 U R D2 B' D' B2

Because i haven't learned adequate EoLine my solution is with FTJ97s EOLine (next time it'll be my own)

z2
D2 B F' U' F R' U' L2 D // EOLine (9)
L U2 L2 R' U' R' // right 2x2 (6)
L' U L2 // left 2x2 (3)
U' L' U2 R' U' R // right pair (6)
U L U L' U L U' L' // left pair (8)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL (8)
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // H-Perm (9)

49 STM


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 27, 2014)

porkynator said:


> * = Random linguistic thought: I know it is the same thing (or isn't it? English is not my first language) but for me it's the corner that matches the edge, never the opposite. Maybe for a roux solver, who uses M moves to build pairs, sometimes is the edge that matches the corner.


I think this too.

Btw: Where do you put the insertion?


----------



## porkynator (Jun 27, 2014)

pinser said:


> If this is a speedsolve I'd like to see a FMC ZZ solve.


A lucky speedsolve, the F2L was good but nothing crazy. Add a PLL (~12 HTM) and you get something still good, but not even sub 50 HTM.

Edit: BTW, a slow solve: I think I could do this in a speedsolve but I haven't actually done it. The reasons are 2: I'm a noob a reconstructing solves and I don't have a good cube with me now.



guysensei1 said:


> I think this too.
> 
> Btw: Where do you put the insertion?



I had put another "*" in the comment: "Orients the DFL corner to be ready to match its edge, while putting in the LL the BL edge, ready to be matched with his corner*"

EDIT2: Here is a quick FMC attempt

Scramble: D2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F D R2 U R D2 B' D' B2

B' R D' F' U2 D2 L' F2 //XEOL (a slightly longer variant of my original XEOL) (8/8)
R2 D R' D R D L //3x2x1 + 2x2x1 (7/15)
D' R D' R' //All but 4 corners (4/19)

I didn't try to find insertions by hand 'cause I've got a life to live. IF says:

B' R D' F' U2 D2 L' F2 R2 [@1] D R' D R D L D' R D' R'
Insert at @1: L' D R' D' L D R D'
After the 1st insertion: B' R D' F' U2 D2 L' F2 R2 L' D R' D' L D2 R D L D' R D' R' [@2]
Insert at @2: R B L2 B' R' B L2 B'
Fewest moves: 28. 7 moves cancelled
The final solution: B' R D' F' U2 D2 L' F2 R2 L' D R' D' L D2 R D L D' R D' B L2 B' R' B L2 B'


----------



## Renslay (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow. I am surprised. This is a very good solution for me.

D2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F D R2 U R D2 B' D' B2

z
R2 B F' L' F D R' D // EO-line (8)
L' U2 R U // right 1x2x2 (4)
R U R U // left 1x2x2 (4)
L2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U L' U L *R'* // instert last pairs simultaneously (13)
*y' f* R U R' U' f' F R U R' U' F' // ZBLL (12-2)
alg.garron.us

39 HTM. Wow.


----------



## FJT97 (Jun 27, 2014)

AKOM said:


> D2 B' D2 B2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D' F D R2 U R D2 B' D' B2
> 
> Because i haven't learned adequate EoLine my solution is with FTJ97s EOLine (next time it'll be my own)
> 
> ...



I feel honoured ^^


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 30, 2014)

*New Scramble:

3. R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2 *


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 30, 2014)

R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2

x2
D B D' R2 E' L u' // (7) i pwn at eoline, srs
L' R2 U2 L U // (5) 2x2x1
L U R2 U2 R' U R2 U' // (8) 2x2x1
R2 U' R U L U L' // (7) l pair
R' U2 R U' R' // (5) r pair
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // (10) corners
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' R' // (7) sorta h-perm

49 stm

fun scramble :3


----------



## FJT97 (Jun 30, 2014)

R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2

x2

D' B F U' F' D eoline
L' R' U2 L' U2 L2 U' L U2 L' U L U L' U L U' L' Leftblock
U R' U2 R' U' R' U R' rightblock
U2
Antisune
U2
J-Perm

I like!!
tips?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 30, 2014)

R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2
z2
D' F D B U' B'//eoline?
R U R U L U' R'//2x2x1
L R' U R U L' U' L2 U2 L U L' U' L//left block
R' U2 R U' R2 D' R U R' D R2//WV
R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' U//PLL


And cubeexplorer...
U D F D R2 B//EOline
U' R' U' R L' U' L2 U L2 U' R' U' R' L2 U L'//F2L+CP
R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U //2GLL

36HTM

But if you get the optimal alg for LL,
U F U R U' R' F2 L' U' L U F 

34HTM


----------



## pinser (Jun 30, 2014)

FJT97 said:


> R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2
> 
> x2
> 
> ...


Something is wrong with your left block, eoline was good though.


R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2
y' 
R F' R' F' D2 B2 //EOline + two pairs (6/6)
R U' L' U' L' U R2 U' R U2 R' U R //RHblock + 1x2x2 (13/19)
L' U' L U' L' U2 L U' L' //LHblock (9/28)
U F' L F R' F' L' F R //COLL (9/37)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 //H-perm (8/45)
alg.cubing.net


----------



## aznanimedude (Jun 30, 2014)

Scramble: R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2, LOL DIS LINE SOLVED

Initial Solution
z2 D' F B U' B' D //EOLINE 6/6
R U R U L U' R2 L2 U' L' U2 L U R //RIGHT BLOCK 14, 20
U2 L' U2 L' U2 L2 U L U L' U' L // LEFT BLOCK 12, 32
y R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 U2 //ZZLL 10, 42

left block ended in easy phasing into ZZLL, not bad


----------



## TDM (Jun 30, 2014)

R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2

y x' // Inspection
R' U' R U x D2 R' D' // EOL (7/7)
L' U L' R' U2 L U L // F2L-1 (8/15)
U' R' U R2 // F2L-2 (4/19)
[D' U'] R' U R [U D] // F2L-3 (5/24)
L U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L-4 (7/31)
U' [l' R'] D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 l // COLL (10/41)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // EPLL (8/49)

Decent...


----------



## AKOM (Jun 30, 2014)

R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2

First complete ZZ solve ever. EOLine was a bit trial and error, therefore it is looong.

z2 y
U' R' U L U L' F R B2 U2 F U' F' //EOLine (13)
R U' R' U' L U L' //left 2x2 (7)
R' U R U L' U' L //left block (7)
U R U2 R2 U' R //right 2x2 (6)
U R U R' //right block(4)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' //CMLL (8)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' //U-perm (8)

54 STM; 58 HTM


EDIT: Improved EOLine

z2 y
F R' L' D L D2 L' F U' F' //EOLine (10)
R U L' U R U R' //right 2x2 (7)
L2 U L2 U2 L U L'//left 2x2 (7)
R' U' R U L' U' L //left block (7)
U R' U R U R' U2 R //right block (8)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' //CMLL (7)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' //U-Perm (8)

54 STM; 58 HTM


Any suggestions will be welcome.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jul 1, 2014)

AKOM said:


> R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2
> EDIT: Improved EOLine
> 
> z2 y
> ...



For EOLine, I would suggest first orienting all edges and then completing the line. It seems to me like you are doing the opposite.
For F2L, you shouldn't restrict yourself to placing a cross edge and then inserting a pair, CFOP style. It is often far less efficient than more unrestricted blockbuilding. Look over some other people's solves to see how people do it.
Congrats on completing your first ZZ solves ever!

My solve:
3. R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2

x2 D’ B F U’ F’ D // EOLine (6)
L’ R’ U2 L’ U2 L2 // left-front square (6) – block made itself during EOLine
R’ U R U L U L’ // left-back pair (7)
R’ U R U’ R’ U’ R2 // right-front square (7) – or finish with R U2 R instead of R2 to split up pair
U R’ U2 R U R’ U’ R // right-back pair (8)
R U R’ U R U’ R’ U R U2 R’ // OCLL (11)
R U R’ F’ R U R’ U R’ F R2 U’ R’ U2 // PLL (14)

59 HTM


----------



## porkynator (Jul 1, 2014)

R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2

x2
D' B F U' F' D (6)
L' R' U2 L' U2 L2 (6)
U R' L U2 R' U' R2 (7)
U' R U2 R' U' L' (6)
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' (8)
U' x' D' L F2 L' D L D' F2 D L' (11)


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 1, 2014)

R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2

These are speedsolve solutions.

orange front, right block first

x2 y'
U' F U F R' L' D' //EOLine (7/7)
U2 R U R U' R' U' R U R' L' U2 L U' R' U' R // RHB (17/24)
L' U L' U' L U L2 U L U' L' U L U' L' U L //LHB (17/41)
R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // COLL (15/56)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // EPLL (12/68)

orange front, left block first

x2 y'
U' F U F R' L' D' //EOLine (7/7)
L U' L' U L D' R' U R U' R' U R D //LHB (14/21)
R U R U' R U' R2 U R U2 R U R' U R U' R' //RHB (17/38)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' //COLL (8/46)
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 //EPLL (12/58)

orange front, flexible blocks

x2 y'
U' F U F R' L' D' //EOLine (7/7)
L U' L' U L2 R2 U' R' U' L' U L U' L' U L U L' //F2L-1 (18/25)
y U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' //CLS? (12/37)
R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 //EPLL (11/48)

green front, right block first

z2
D' F y R U' R' D // EOLine (6/6)
y' R' L' U2 R' U2 R2 L' U L U R U R' //RHB (13/19)
U' L' U' L' U L U' L2 U L U' L' U' L //LHB (14/33)
U' R' U R U' x' U L' U L U2 R U' R' U //COLL (14/47)
x U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 //EPLL (12/59)

green front, left block first

z2
D' F y R U' R' D // EOLine (6/6)
U L2 R U2 L' U' L' U' R' U R U' R U' L' //LHB (15/21)
U' R U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U R //RHB (14/35)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U L U' R U L' //COLL (14/49)
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' //EPLL (9/58)

green front, flexible blocks

z2
D' F y R U' R' D // EOLine (6/6)
y' L R U' L' R' U2 L U L U' R U' R' U' L' U L' //LHB (17/23)
R U R' U R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U R U R' //RHB (15/38)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R //OCLL (7/45)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (14/59)

this means i would have to turn at 6+ TPS constantly to get sub10. HALP


----------



## porkynator (Jul 1, 2014)

R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2

A (would have been quick if not for insertions which I've done by hand) FMC attempt:

D' L D L //EO (4/4)
D2 B F2 R2 //Line + 3x2x1 (4/8)
F B2 * U' B F //All but 6 corners (5/13)

* = B2 R' F R B2 R' F' + R // (6/19)
+ = F' L F R F' @ L' F R' // (5/24)
@ = F' R F L' F' R' F L // (4/28)

Final solution: D' L D L D2 B F2 R2 F R' F R B2 R' F2 L F R F2 R F L' F' R' F2 U' B F

If ends in 25 and its first insertion cancels 5 moves, I could have find it.


----------



## AKOM (Jul 1, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2
> 
> These are speedsolve solutions.
> 
> ...



Optimized your solve with partial corner control 
This is maybe something you can get used to:

x2 y'
U' F U F R' L' D' //EOLine (7/7)
U2 R U R U' R' U' R U R' L' U2 L U' R' U' R // RHB (17/24)
L' U L' U' L U L2 U L U' L' U L *U2 L' U2 L *//LHB (17/41)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // COLL (8/49)


----------



## AKOM (Jul 1, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> this means i would have to turn at 6+ TPS constantly to get sub10. HALP


I think you have to optimize each step a bit to get down to sub-10:
1) From the ZZ/ZB Home Thread i know your last layer need 3.2s, i think with COLL/EPLL it is about 18 moves on average (with ZZLL it will be less). Is it possible to do it in 2.7s with training?
2) In these examples your move count for the blocks is about 30 and you need 5.3s. Here you can figure out two ways of improvements: a) save a few moves (3-5) and b) optimize fingertricks. To do this you have to find some bad habits eg. a slow fingertrick for a recurring pattern or a style of blockbuilding you do because you can recognize the pattern fast but it has more moves (eg place the cross edges first and then insert pairs or build pairs only horizontal and not vertical). Maybe we can find something like that in your reconstructions.
3) what are you planning in your inspection time? is it possible to see one, two or three moves further?
4) Transition time between EOLine and F2L?


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 1, 2014)

AKOM said:


> Optimized your solve with partial corner control
> This is maybe something you can get used to:
> 
> x2 y'
> ...



rather not. i know way more PI/H COLLs than i do of the other cases. at the same time, i dont wanna disorient corners voluntarily during last slot, because i still like the frequent OCLL skips


----------



## AKOM (Jul 1, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> rather not. i know way more PI/H COLLs than i do of the other cases. at the same time, i dont wanna disorient corners voluntarily during last slot, because i still like the frequent OCLL skips


I force Sune cases with PCC because i like Sune very much, but you can also force Pi/H cases and get a chance of 44% rather than 22% or you can force an OCLL skip in 7,4% rather than 3,7%. The idea behind this is to know the cases that are annoying you and then do U2 L' U2 L instead of U' L' U L (and the mirrors of that), this is only a double turn instead of a single and you'll get more likely a case you like. Recognition should be fast because you don't have to look at all corners.

This is not very useful in Roux because the pairs are not oriented (half of the time), but i think it ZZ in could be applied very well.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 2, 2014)

R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2

x2
D' B F U' F' D *// EO //* 6/6
U' R' U R U L *// 1x2x2 //* 6/12
U2 R2' U' R *// 1x2x2 // *4/16
U2 R U' R' U R *// F2L#1 //* 6/22
U L2 U L2' U L2 U2 L2' *// ZBLS //* 8/30
U' R U R' U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 L U' R' *// ZBLL //* 17/47
U *// AUF //* 1/48


----------



## AKOM (Jul 2, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2
> 
> These are speedsolve solutions.
> 
> ...



Corrected some errors.

Have you ever investigated how useful it is (for your move count) to be CN and to do flexible blockbuilding. Maybe it is better for your EOLine/F2L transition to focus on fixed colors and blocks? In this examples your blockbuilding is good for a speedsolve, but there are no differences in the move count. I'm interested in this for my own solves too, so maybe i'll make a test when i can solve ZZ more fluently.

EDIT: found the answer http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...F2L-Move-Count&p=342121&viewfull=1#post342121
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...F2L-Move-Count&p=342805&viewfull=1#post342805


----------



## AKOM (Jul 3, 2014)

Getting better in EOLine:

R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' D' L R2 F' U F' R2

z2 y
F' L' U' D' L F' U F' //EOLine (8)
R2 U' R U R' L U' L' //left 2x2 (8)
U R U' R'L' U L //left block (7)
U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 //right 2x2 (8)
U R U R' U' R U' R' U' R //right block (10)
U R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 U' //F-Perm (16)

57 HTM


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 3, 2014)

AKOM said:


> Corrected some errors.
> 
> Have you ever investigated how useful it is (for your move count) to be CN and to do flexible blockbuilding. Maybe it is better for your EOLine/F2L transition to focus on fixed colors and blocks? In this examples your blockbuilding is good for a speedsolve, but there are no differences in the move count. I'm interested in this for my own solves too, so maybe i'll make a test when i can solve ZZ more fluently.
> 
> ...



I'm probably gonna stick to flexible blocks because that's what i always did, although only left block first seems alot easier to me... but it being easier to recognise and execute is a bad excuse when it can give you ~5 moves plus in an average solve 

also i really have to get used to using keyhole with D and Uw moves in ZZ


----------



## TDM (Jul 3, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> also i really have to get used to using keyhole with D and Uw moves in ZZ


Uw? I use D moves often, and they are incredibly useful, but wouldn't Uw moves be a bad idea during F2L?


----------



## porkynator (Jul 4, 2014)

It's time for
*Scramble 4:
R' L D' F' U2 B D' B L' B U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 L2 *

Actual 12.06s speedsolve (not great)

x2
R' F R U' D B R D (8)
R2 L' U L U2 L' R U' R' (9)
U L2 U' L U2 L' U' L (8) (Should have done L2 R' U R)
U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R (12)
L' U2 L2 U L2 U L (7)
U L U' L' U2 R L U' L' U R' U2 (12)

56 HTM, pretty high movecount consedering the 12 moves LL


----------



## AKOM (Jul 4, 2014)

R' L D' F' U2 B D' B L' B U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 L2 

EoLine is getting shorter (8 unoriented egdes this time), but it still takes soo long to figure it out.
The rest is solvable with roux knowledge.

z2 y
U F L U' L B' F2 //EoLine (7)
R' U2 R L2 U2 L //left 2x2 (6)
U L U L' U L U' L' //left pair (8)
U' R U2 R //right 2x2 (4)
U R2 U' R2 U' R' //right pair (6)
U R U R' U F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R //COLL (13)
M2 U M2 U' E2 M E2 M U' //Z-Perm (9)


53 STM, 59 HTM


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> Uw? I use D moves often, and they are incredibly useful, but wouldn't Uw moves be a bad idea during F2L?



Uw2 actually. gotta be very careful with UW/Uw'


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 4, 2014)

R' L D' F' U2 B D' B L' B U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 L2 



D R B' F U F' D' R' D' // EOline
L' U R' U R' L U2 L2 U2 L // LB
R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U R U R' // RB
U R U L U' R' U x // COLL
M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U // U-perm
49HTM


----------



## TDM (Jul 4, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> Uw2 actually. gotta be very careful with Uw/Uw'


Yeah, I agree. Uw2 moves would just confuse me though  Uw/Uw' force you to do F/B moves during F2L... isn't avoiding them the whole point of ZZ? 

R' L D' F' U2 B D' B L' B U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 L2 

x2 // Inspection
U F' U2 D B R L U2 L' D // EOLine (10/10)
L2 R' // F2L-1 (2/12)
U2 L' U2 R' // F2L-2 (4/16)
L U L' U L2 U2 L // F2L-3 (7/23)
U' L U L' U' L U2 L' // F2L-4 (8/31)
U l U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 x U S' U2 S U R2 // LL (15/46)


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> Yeah, I agree. Uw2 moves would just confuse me though  Uw/Uw' force you to do F/B moves during F2L... isn't avoiding them the whole point of ZZ?



yes, but a Uw2 can make a keyhole insertion at the LB slot an insertion at the RF slot, using [R,U]. try it! (unless your [L,U] is just as good as your [R,U], then it really doesnt matter.)


----------



## TDM (Jul 4, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> yes, but a Uw2 can make a keyhole insertion at the LB slot an insertion at the RF slot, using [R,U]. try it! (unless your [L,U] is just as good as your [R,U], then it really doesnt matter.)


I'll try it and see. I can see it making lookahead harder, but my LU isn't great, so I'll see if it helps. Thanks


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 4, 2014)

porkynator said:


> It's time for
> *Scramble 4:
> R' L D' F' U2 B D' B L' B U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 L2 *
> 
> ...



Can someone verify for me. This solution is not working for me and it looks like the blue/orange edge is unoriented after EO.


----------



## porkynator (Jul 5, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Can someone verify for me. This solution is not working for me and it looks like the blue/orange edge is unoriented after EO.


Not one, not 2 but 3 mistakes. lol.


porkynator said:


> It's time for
> *Scramble 4:
> R' L D' F' U2 B D' B L' B U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 L2 *
> 
> ...


Should work now


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 5, 2014)

R' L D' F' U2 B D' B L' B U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 L2 
U D' F B' U' B L' D' L D//Eoline
R' U2 L2 R' U2 L'//2x2x1
R U' R2 U2 R' U' R'//2x2x1
R' U2 R L' U L R' U' R U2 R' U R2 U R' U R U2 R'//finish F2L+WV
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'//PLL


cubeexplorer:
F D B' D2 U F'//eoline
R' U R' U' R' L2 U' R2 U R2 L2 U' R2 L2 U L//f2l
U' L F R F' L' F R' F'//ZBLL
31 HTM


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 7, 2014)

R' L D' F' U2 B D' B L' B U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 L2 

x2 // inspection
U D2 L R U' R y L R2 D' // EOLine
L U' R U L2 // F2L-1
U' R U R' U2 R' U2 R2 // F2L-2
U L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L-3
R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-4
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // OCLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

64 HTM <= primary reason I'm not sub-15


----------



## AKOM (Jul 7, 2014)

Ok, It's monday

*5. R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 B' U' F L' D L R' D B' L' B2 F' *

First try (speedsolve):

y x2
L' B' U R F R2 D' //EOLine (7)
U R2 U' L R' U' R U2 R' U R //right 2x2 (11)
L' U L U2 R U R' //right pair (7)
L'U' L' U L2 U' L' //left 2x2(7)
U L'U' L U' L' U' L //left pair (8)
U2 (F' R D2 R' F) U2 (F' R D2 R' F) //CMLL (12)
U //AUF (1)

53 HTM


Another Solution:

y x2
L' B' U R F R2 D' //EOLine (7)
U R L' U R' L2 U' L' //left 2x2 (8)
U R' U' L' U' L //left pair (6)
U R' U' R U R' //right 2x2 (6)
R' U R U2 R' U2 R //right pair(7)
R' U F U' F' U' R F U2 F' //COLL (10)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 //U-Perm (9)

53 STM


----------



## Egide (Jul 7, 2014)

R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 B' U' F L' D L R' D B' L' B2 F' 

x2 D R' D' L2 B' U F' // EOLine (7/7)
U2 L' U2 R U L2 R2 U' R' U R U' R' U' L2 U L' // Right + Left Blocks (17/24)
L' U R U' L U' R D R' U2 R D' R2 U' // ZBLL (14/38)


----------



## Renslay (Jul 8, 2014)

R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 B' U' F L' D L R' D B' L' B2 F' 

Linear solve, first try:

z
F L B D U F2 // EO-line (6/6)
R U R' L U' // Left square (5/11)
L2 R2 U L U L' // Left pair (6/17)
R' U R' U2 // Right side (4/21)
R2 U' F U F' R F U F' U' F U' F' U' // ZBLL (14/35)
alg.cubing.net

35 HTM. Wow. Turned out to be a really awesome solve. I have to admit, EO-line is painfully slow, but on the blocks knowing Roux helps a lot.


----------



## naliuj (Jul 11, 2014)

z2 //Inspection
D' F B U' B' D //EO Line
L U' L2 U L U2 L2 //1x2x2 Block
R U R' U R U L' U' L //Pair
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' //Pair
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R //Pair
L' U2 L U L' U L //OLL
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 //PLL
alg.cubing.net

I just switched to ZZ. This would probably be a normal speed solve for me.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 12, 2014)

*FRIDAYS SCRAMBLE:

6. R2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D' F2 R' D U' R' D' L2 *

sorry for being so inactive last weeks and for not commenting on solves, and thanks for updating scrambles


----------



## TDM (Jul 12, 2014)

R2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D' F2 R' D U' R' D' L2 

x2 // Inspection
U D F D R D' // EOLine (6/6)
[M x] U L' U2 L2 U L // LSquare (7/13)
U' L U' L' U L U L' // LBlock (8/21)
R' U R U' R' U R' // RSquare (setup RBlock) (7/28)
U2 R U R' // RBlock (4/32)
L U L' U L U2 L' // OCLL (7/39)
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL (15/54)


----------



## porkynator (Jul 12, 2014)

11.10 speedsolve (good)

x2
D U F D R D' //EOL (6/6)
U L U' L' U L' U2 L2 U L //Left square (10/16)
U' R2 U R //Right square (4/20)
U L U' L' U L U R //Right block (8/28)
U L' U2 L U L' U2 L //Left block (8/36)
L U2 L' U' L U' L' //COLL (7/43)
U' (U-perm L2 U...) U //EPLL (13/56)


----------



## Renslay (Jul 12, 2014)

R2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D' F2 R' D U' R' D' L2

z
R L B' L' D' // EO-line (5/5)
R' U' R' U L // left square (5/10)
U R2 U' R2 // right square (4/14)
U L U' L' U' L // left pair (6/20)
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // right pair (8/28)
L2 U' F' B L2 F B' U' L2 U R2 // Ub PLL (11/39)
alg.cubing.net

39 HTM.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
EDIT: a little FMC.
Finding a good insertion:

z
R L B' L' D' // EO-line (5/5)
R' U' R' [@1] U L // left square (5/10)
U R2 U' R2 // right square (4/14)
U L U' L' U' L // left pair (6/20)
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R2// right pair + everything except 3 edges (10/30)

Insert at @1: R U2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 F2 (8) cancels 3 moves.
alg.cubing.net

35 HTM.


----------



## Millet (Jul 13, 2014)

Something I would do in a speedsolve.

Scramble (WCA): R2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D' F2 R' D U' R' D' L2

x2
U D F D R D' //EO-Line (6/6)
U' R U' R' U R' L2 U L2 //Left block (9/15)
U L' U L U2 L' U L //Left Pair (8/23)
U R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R' //Right block + Pair (10/33)
U R U R' U R U2 R' //Sune (8/41)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //T-Perm (15/56)
56 HTM
alg.cubing.net

___________________________________

Alternate (y oriented).
x2 y
D F R' L' D' //EO-Line (5/5)
U L' U L2 U' L' //Left block(6/11)
U2 L' R2 U' R' //Right block(5/16)
R' U' R //Right pair(3/19)
L U' L' U' L U' L' U L //Left pair(9/28)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R Anti-Sune(7/35)
U2 R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 G-Perm(13/48)
48 HTM
alg.cubing.net


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 13, 2014)

R2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D' F2 R' D U' R' D' L2

U D B L2 D // (5)
R' U' R' U L U' R' U L // (9)
R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U R U // (10)
R2 U' r' F R' F r U r' F r // (11)
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' // (8)

43 stm


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 18, 2014)

R2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D' F2 R' D U' R' D' L2

y z2
D F R' L' D' // EOLine (5)
U L' U L2 U' L' // (6)
L' U L U R // (5)
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // (8)
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U L // (12)
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // COLL (9)
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U' // (9)

54 STM


----------



## Baku (Jul 18, 2014)

R2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D' F2 R' D U' R' D' L2

Something along the lines of a slow turning solve.

x2
D U F D R D' // EOLine (6)
U2 R2 L2 U' L' // Left Square (5)
R' U2 R L' U2 R U R // Right Square (8)
R L U R' U2 R U' R' // Right Pair (8)
U' L' U2 L U' L' // Left Pair (6)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL (8)
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL (9)
U // AUF (1)

51 STM


----------



## henrysavich (Jul 19, 2014)

R2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D' F2 R' D U' R' D' L2

ZZ is not my main method, so forgive me if this is sloppy

x2 D U F R' D R2 D' // EOline
U2 R2 L2 U' L' R U' R U2 R' U' L' // Left Block
U2 R2 U R U R' U' R U R U R2 U R2 U2 R' //Right Block + OLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // PLL

Opinions?


----------



## G2013 (Jul 21, 2014)

henrysavich said:


> R2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D' F2 R' D U' R' D' L2
> 
> ZZ is not my main method, so forgive me if this is sloppy
> 
> ...


My opinion is that you made a really low-movecount solve, I don't know so much about ZZ


----------



## henrysavich (Jul 22, 2014)

G2013 said:


> My opinion is that you made a really low-movecount solve, I don't know so much about ZZ



Haha yea, I just counted the moves and I think it would beat my FMC pb, I think it is a combination of the easy EOline and me being an OH solver ( so I am good at 2gen). Thanks!


----------



## ottozing (Jul 22, 2014)

R2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D' F2 R' D U' R' D' L2

U D B L2 D 
L R' U R 
U2 R U R' L2
U R U' L'
U' R' U R U' R'
F R' F' r U R U' r'
U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U

24 move f2l cool


----------



## tdewhurst (Aug 11, 2014)

R2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D' F2 R' D U' R' D' L2

White Bottom - Blue Front
x2 D U F D R D' // EO-Line
R2 U R' U R2 U' R' // FR
L' U L U' L U L' U' L2 U L // FL
U' L U' L' U R' U' R // BR
U L U2 L' U L U' L' // BL
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL -Antisune
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL - J(a)-Perm

Tips Welcome.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 12, 2014)

R2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D' F2 R' D U' R' D' L2

Two different 43 HTM solutions:

D U B L2 D // EOline (5/5)
L U' R U L2 R U R' U' L' // Left two pairs (10/15) 
R2 U R U2 R' U R U' R' // Pair (9/24) 
U' L' R B2 R' U' B2 U B2 L // CLS (10/34) 
y' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL (9/43) 

D U B L2 D // EOline
L' R U R' U' L2 R' U' R U L // Left two pairs (11/16) 
R U R2 // Pseudo block (3/19) 
U y R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 *U' R'* // CLS (10/29) 
*R U'* R U (y) L D' L D L2 (y') R F R' F' R' U' F (16/45) // PLL and undo pseudo-ness
Cancellations in bold make 43 HTM



Spoiler



Interesting 31 HTM almost solution: 
D U B L2 D // EOline (5/5)
L U' R U L2 R U R' U' L' // Left two pairs (10/15)
R' U R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F // 3 moves cancelling into old pochmann Y-perm (16/31)

Solves everything but 2 twisted corners


----------



## Renslay (Aug 13, 2014)

This thread became a little inactive recently.

Would you mind if I update it to the 7th scramble?

*Current scramble:
7.	R U2 D' B2 L2 B' U2 R' U' L U R2 D' B2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 U' F2*
alg.cubing.net

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

z
U' D' L2 F' D B2 // EO-line (6)
R' U R L U' L' // left sqare (6)
U2 L' U L // left pair (4)
R2 U' R U' R2 U // right sqare (6)
R2 U R' U2 R U2 *R'* // right pair + OCLL (7)
*R2* u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B' U2 // PLL (13-1)
alg.cubing.net

41 HTM.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 14, 2014)

Bump.

Come on guys and girls, I thought there are a decent number of ZZ solvers out there!


----------



## Cale S (Aug 14, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Current scramble:
> 7.	R U2 D' B2 L2 B' U2 R' U' L U R2 D' B2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 U' F2*


First attempt: 

L' R' D2 F D2 L2 D // Bad EOline (7/7)
U R2 U R' U' L' R' U' R U2 R' U R // Right two pairs (13/20)
U L U' L2 U L2 U L' U L U L' // Left two pairs (12/32) 
y' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R // COLL (9/41)
y' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // PLL (7/48)

Edit: Second attempt:

L R U2 B D2 L2 D' // EO-line (7/7)
L U' R2 U' R U L U L U' L U' R U2 R' // 3 F2L pairs (15/22)
y' U R U' R' U R U R' U2 R U2 R' // CLS (12/34)
y2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL (9/43)


----------



## G2013 (Aug 14, 2014)

Renslay said:


> *Current scramble:
> 7.	R U2 D' B2 L2 B' U2 R' U' L U R2 D' B2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 U' F2*
> 41 HTM.



L' R' D2 F U2 R2 D' L R' //EOline + Finish cross
U R' U' R U' R' U' R //1st pair
L' U2 L U' L' U L //2nd pair
U2 R U2 R' U R U R' //3rd pair
U' L U' L' U' L U2 L' //4th pair + WV
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 //PLL + AUF

Final solve: L' R' D2 F U2 R2 D' L R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R L' U2 L U' L' U L U2 R U2 R' U R U R' U' L U' L' U' L U2 L' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 (59 HTM)


----------



## qaz (Aug 14, 2014)

Renslay said:


> This thread became a little inactive recently.
> 
> Would you mind if I update it to the 7th scramble?
> 
> ...



x2
R L D2 F R2 L D' //EO-line
L U R' L' U' R2 U' R' //R-block
U' L2 U' L U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U L //L-block
U' x' L2 U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L' //LL

39 HTM


----------



## porkynator (Aug 15, 2014)

First speedsolve in 2 weeks, sub-10 (yay!)

Scramble: R U2 D' B2 L2 B' U2 R' U' L U R2 D' B2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 U' F2
Time: 9.89s

x2 //Inspection
L D' R F D' R2 D' //EOL (7)
U L' U L U L U2 L //Left Square (8)
R U2 R' U R U' R' //Right Square (7)
U' L U L' U L U L' //Left Block (8) (R' U' R U L U L' was one move less and one cancelled, but I what I did was 2-gen, maybe faster)
R2 U2 R U R' U R2 //Right Block (7)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R U2 R' U' //2GLL (16)

54 HTM / 9.89s = 5.46 TPS


----------



## pinser (Aug 21, 2014)

Slow-turning speedsolve

R U2 D' B2 L2 B' U2 R' U' L U R2 D' B2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 U' F2

x2
R L D2 F' E2 L' R2 D //EOL (8)
U' R U L' U2 L2 R2 U2 L' //RBlock (9)
U R2 //LBlock (2)
F U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F //LL (9)
28 STM 29 HTM
alg.cubing.net

Luckiest solve I've had in my life.


----------



## Millet (Aug 21, 2014)

pinser said:


> Slow-turning speedsolve
> 
> R U2 D' B2 L2 B' U2 R' U' L U R2 D' B2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 U' F2
> 
> ...



That was awesome! May I ask, why the E2?


----------



## pinser (Aug 21, 2014)

Millet said:


> That was awesome! May I ask, why the E2?



E2 is faster than U2 D2. I did E2 to preserve a pair.


----------



## naliuj (Aug 23, 2014)

Speedsolve

R U2 D' B2 L2 B' U2 R' U' L U R2 D' B2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 U' F2

z2 //Inspection
L' R' U2 F' R' D' //EOLine
R2 U2 L U2 L //Left Block
R2 U2 R U R U2 R2 //Right Block
U R' U R U2 L U L' //Left Pair
U R' U' R U2 R' U R //Right Pair
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L //COLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 //EPLL
alg.cubing.net


----------



## pinser (Aug 30, 2014)

8th Scramble: B2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 R' B' D B' R2 U' B D B R2 

Slow-turning speedsolve
z2
U F U' F' D2 L2 D //EOL (7)
L2 U2 L' U' L U2 R' U2 R2 //1x2x2 (9)
U2 L2 U L' U' L U2 L2 //1x2x2 (8)
R U R' U2 R U' R' //Rblock (7)
L U' L' //Lblock+WV
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U' //PLL (8) (Or 10 HTM U perm)
//Total = 39 STM (Or 41 HTM with RU U perm)

In the speedsolve I did the MU U perm but the RU is better for HTM movecount.
Yes, it was a unintended OLL skip but I put WV to make it look better.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 9, 2014)

R U2 D' B2 L2 B' U2 R' U' L U R2 D' B2 D' F2 B2 D' R2 U' F2

x2 // Inspection
R L D2 F' R' D2 R' D' // EOline // 8/8
L U' L' U2 L' U' L U' L2 U L // 1st Block // 11/19
R2 U' R' L U' // F2L #2 // 5/24
R2 U2 R' U R' // Second Block // 5/29
U R U' R' // F2L #4 // 4/33
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL // 7/40
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL 19/59

Pretty good move count until PLL. F2L was pretty good.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 9, 2014)

B2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 R' B' D B' R2 U' B D B R2 

EOL: x R' U' R U' x L' R2 D (7)
Left block: R U' R2 U' L R2 U2 L2 (8)
Right block + OLL: U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R' (12)
U perm


----------



## TDM (Sep 9, 2014)

B2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 R' B' D B' R2 U' B D B R2

x2 y // Inspection
U' R U R' D' R2 y' // EOLine (6/6)
U2 M' x' U2 L U L // F2L-1 (6/12)
R U R U R U2 R // F2L-2 (7/19)
U2 L U' L' U L // F2L-3 (6/25)
U R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' // WVLS (12/37)
U r U' L D2 r' F r D2 r2 // PLL (10/47)


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 10, 2014)

B2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 R' B' D B' R2 U' B D B R2

z2
Rw U' L' U' R' x' D' // EOLine (6/6)
L2 U2 R' U' R' L2 U' L' U2 R' // Right Block (10/16)
U L' U2 L2 U L U L U L' U L U2 L' U2 L // Left Block + Phasing (16/32)
U2 R' U' R U' R B' U R2 U R2 U' B U' R' U //ZZLL (16/48)


----------



## Cale S (Sep 11, 2014)

B2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 R' B' D B' R2 U' B D B R2

R F' R' F D F2 // EO-line (6/6)
R2 U R2 U R U R' // Right two pairs (7/13)
on inverse: U2 L U2 L2 // pair (4/17)
on normal: U L' U2 L U' L F2 L' F2 U' R U' R' // last pair with WV (13/30)
U R U R' B2 R U' R' U' B2 U B2 U B2 // PLL (14/44)

Solution: R F' R' F D F2 R2 U R2 U R U R' U L' U2 L U' L F2 L' F2 U' R U' R' U R U R' B2 R U' R' U' B2 U B2 U B2 L2 U2 L' U2 (44)
EO-line + right block was great, but I'm not good at finding LS+LL solutions


----------



## pinser (Oct 2, 2014)

Next scramble: R2 D L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R U R' F' D' R' D F' R2 B 

First I got:
R U' R U B' U2 R2 D' //XEOline (8)
U' L U L' R' U' L' //F2L-1 (7)
but there was no good continuation.

Then I got lucky and found:
R U' R U B' U2 R2 D' //XEOline (8)
U' L U L2 R' U' R' U L U' R' L F' l' U'//AB3C (15)
IF said
R U' R U B' U2 R2 D' [@1] U' L U L2 R' U' R' U L U' L' R U' R' U'
Insert at @1: D R U' R' D' R U R'
Total = 28HTM, 3 moves cancelled

Not as quite lucky as my other linear 29HTM solve (on previous page), but movecount is better.


----------



## G2013 (Oct 3, 2014)

Should I do pinser's scramble or the scramble that others are using?
I'll do second option

B2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 R' B' D B' R2 U' B D B R2

x2 //Inspection
U B U' B U2 L2 D' //EOline
R' U' L' U' L' //Block
R2 U' R L' U2 R U2 R L //Block
U R U2 R' U' R U R' //Pair
U' L' U L U' R U2 L' U' L U2 R' //Pair+WV
y' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U //PLL

58 HTM

View


----------



## pinser (Nov 1, 2014)

Next scramble:
R2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D' R' B' F D L2 B L' F U2 

D R B F' U' F R' D F2 //EOline (9)
L U' L' U2 L2 //Lblock (5)
R' U R U' R' U' R' B2 R' B2 U' L U' L' U2 //AB3C (16)
IF says:
D R B F' U' F R' D F2 L U' L' U2 L2 R' U R U' R' U' R' B2 R' [@1] B2 U' L U' L' U2
Insert at @1: R' F R B R' F' R B'
Total: 35HTM, 2 moves cancelled


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 4, 2014)

pinser said:


> Next scramble:
> R2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D' R' B' F D L2 B L' F U2



U'FDBD'F'DB2UF2L'R'B
L2RURU'R'U2L'
UR'U2RUR'UR2U'R2U'R'U'

=34 ZZ-d

only Porkynator will see it


----------



## Egide (Nov 26, 2014)

Next scramble:
R2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D' R' B' F D L2 B L' F U2 

x2 U2 F' R D L F' L D // EOLine (8)
U' L U L2 U L U2 L U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' // Left Block (16)
R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R U R' // Right Block (11)
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL (14)

49HTM


----------



## Egide (Nov 28, 2014)

*11. B2 U2 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 R B' L F2 U2 B' D L' F R F *

x2 U2 L F' U2 B2 // EOLine (5)
R U' R2 L' U L U2 L R' U2 L' // Left Block (11)
U' R2 U' R' U R U2 R2 // 1st Right Block (8)
U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // Right Block (8)
R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U R2 U2 // 2GLL (12)

44 HTM

x2 U2 L F' U2 B2 // EOLine (5)
L2 U' L U L' R2 U' R U' L' // Left Block (10)
U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // Right Block (12)
L R' U' R U L' U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R U // ZBLL (15)

42 HTM


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 12, 2014)

R2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D' R' B' F D L2 B L' F U2

I suppose I'll do this
L' D F' R F' B//EOline
U2 L U' L' D R U' R' D'//Left block
R2 U R' U R' U R2 B' R' U' R' U R* B* //second block + WV
y* R* U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L//T perm

42 moves


Optimal stuff:

L' D F' R F' B//EOline
U2 L U' L' U2 R L' U' R2 U R L U' R2 //F2L
y R U R' U R U2 R2 U L U' R U L' U2//ZBLL

34 moves :O


----------



## Egide (Dec 15, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> R2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D' R' B' F D L2 B L' F U2



y x2 B D' L' R F L D // EOLine (7)
R U R' L U2 L2 U' R U' L U L' // Left Block (12)
U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U R U R' U R U' R' // Right Block (14)
U R U R' U R U' R' U' L' U R U' R' L // ZBLL (15)

48 HTM


----------



## TDM (Dec 21, 2014)

R2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D' R' B' F D L2 B L' F U2

x2 // Inspection
U F L' U R F' R' L2 D' // EOLine (9/9)
R' U' L U2 L' U L2 // F2L-1 (7/16)
R2 U L // F2L-2 (3/19)
R2 U R U' R2 // F2L-3 (5/24)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U R // WVLS (10/34)
d' R2 F' R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 // PLL (16/50)


----------



## lorki3 (Dec 22, 2014)

R2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D' R' B' F D L2 B L' F U2
z2/ inspection
L' B' R D' F R D R' D' // EOline 
U' R' U' R' // F2L-1
L' U' R' U R U2 R' U R // F2L-2
L U L' U2 L U L' // F2L-3
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L-4
U2 x R U R' D R U' R' D' // COLL, though I knew it would skip :33
F // AUF

This is how I'd solve when speedsolving.


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 22, 2014)

R2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D' R' B' F D L2 B L' F U2

y z2 // Inspection
U R' U' x U D' L D' x' U R2 D' // EO+Line
U2 L' U' L U' L2 // F2L-1
R' U R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R' // F2L-2
L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L-3
U2 R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // OLL
R U R' F2 y' u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL


----------



## Egide (Dec 28, 2014)

*12. F2 R D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R F2 R2 F D2 L B L2 F D R U' *

z2 U D' L' F' // EOLine (4)
U' L' U' R' U' R U' L' // Left Block (8)
U' R U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 // Right Block (12)
L U' R' U L' U R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' // ZBLL (14)

38 HTM


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 29, 2014)

F2 R D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R F2 R2 F D2 L B L2 F D R U' 

y z2 // Inspection
U D' F' D L2 D // EOLine
L U L' R2 U2 L' U' L' // F2L-1
U L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L-2
R U2 R U' R' // F2L-3
R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L-4 + OLL Skip
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL

44 HTM


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2014)

F2 R D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R F2 R2 F D2 L B L2 F D R U'

x2 // Inspection
[U D'] R' B // EOLine (3/3)
U' R2 // F2L-1 (2/5)
L' U2 R U R' U' R U R' // F2L-2 (9/14)
L' U' L' U2 L2 U L2 // F2L-3 (7/21)
U2 L' U2 L U L' // F2L-4 (6/27)
U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R U2 R U2 // ZBLL (11/38)


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 29, 2014)

F2 R D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R F2 R2 F D2 L B L2 F D R U' 
z2 D' U L' F//EO
L2 U2 R2//block. Couldn't bear to destroy those pairs so I solved them first
U' D' L2 D//finish EOline
U2 L2//block
L U2 L' U' R U R' L U L'//finish F2L
y L' U2 L U L' U' L U L' U2 R U' L U R' U//OLL cancelled into PLL


----------



## porkynator (Jan 1, 2015)

F2 R D2 L2 D2 R' F2 R F2 R2 F D2 L B L2 F D R U' 

z2
D' U L' F'
U' L' U' R' U' R U' L'
U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R'
U2 R' U' R U R'
U R D2 R' D' R D' R2 D L D' R D L'


----------



## Egide (Jan 2, 2015)

*13. D2 L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D U B' F' R' D F' D2 F R2 D L' *

y x2 F L' D' L' U' B R L2 D' // EOLine (9)
L U2 L' R U' L' // Left Block (6)
U2 R2 U' R U R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R' // Right Block (12) (F2L = 27 moves)
U F U R U2 R' U R U R' F' U' // ZBLL(12) 

39 HTM


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Egide said:


> *13. D2 L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D U B' F' R' D F' D2 F R2 D L' *



B' U' R F L' B F//eoline
U' R2 U' R//right square
L2 U L U L' U2 L U' L'//non matching left block
U R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U2 R'//WV
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U'//PLL

44 moves


----------



## Egide (Jan 5, 2015)

*14. R B2 R2 F2 L R2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' B D R D2 L2 D B' R2 B2 *

y' z2 U' F' U' L R F' // EOLine (6)
U' L2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' // Right Block (9)
U' L U2 L U L2 U L' U2 L U' L' U L // Left Block (14)
R2 U R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 // 2GLL (13)

42 HTM


----------



## Egide (Jan 10, 2015)

*15. F2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 R B2 D2 L2 U2 F' D F2 R' D2 R U F U2 L2 *

z2 y' U' B' U2 L R F' U L' R' U2 R L2 D2 // EOLine + Left Block (13)
U R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U R' // Right Block (10)
U' R U R' U y' R' U R U' R2 F R F' R U' // ZBLL (15)

38 HTM


----------



## Egide (Jan 12, 2015)

*16. F U2 F D2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 B' F2 U' R2 B R' F' U L' B D' L' *

x2 L D F // EOLine (3)
L R U2 L' R' U' R' U2 L2 R U' L U2 L' U L U L U' R' U L' // F2L (22)
y' R2 U R U' R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U' R2 // 2GLL (13)

38HTM


----------



## TDM (Jan 12, 2015)

Egide said:


> F U2 F D2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 B' F2 U' R2 B R' F' U L' B D' L'


x2 // Inspection
L D F // EOLine (3/3)
L R U2 R L U L U' R2 // F2L-1+2 (9/12)
U' R' L U2 L' // F2L-3 (5/17)
U R U R' U R U' R' // F2L-4 (8/25)
y R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // COLL (8/34)
(M2 U2 M2 U')2 // PLL (8/42)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Egide said:


> *16. F U2 F D2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 B' F2 U' R2 B R' F' U L' B D' L' *
> 
> x2 L D F // EOLine (3)



*steals EOline*
L R U2 R2//block
L2 U2 L' U' L//block
R U' R'//F2L-1
U2 B2 R D' R D R2 B2 U//all but 4 corners

Skeleton: L U * B L R D2 R2 L2 D2 L' & D' L R D' R' D2 F2 R U' R U R2 F2 D
*=L' F L B L' F' L B'
&=L' D' R' D L D' R D

33 moves total


----------



## alexxela (Jan 17, 2015)

17. B2 U R2 D B2 D L2 U R2 D2 R2 B L' D2 R B2 D2 F2 D' R' F' 
solve with zz-r

x2 // inspection
U2 F2 L2 B //EO
L' R' D // EO-Line
R U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L-1
L2 U R' U2 R U L'U' L // F2L-2
U L U' L' // F2L-3
R' U' R // solving pair
U R' U R U' R' U2 R // phasing
R' F' r U R U' r' F // OLC
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R // PLL


----------



## Egide (Jan 20, 2015)

alexxela said:


> 17. B2 U R2 D B2 D L2 U R2 D2 R2 B L' D2 R B2 D2 F2 D' R' F'



x2 y' F' R' U F U2 F2 // EOLine (6)
U2 R' L U L U2 R U2 R2 // Right Block (9)
U L U L' U' L' U' L U L' U' L // Left Block (12)
U' R U R' d R' U R U' R2 F R F' R // ZBLL (13)

40 HTM


----------



## Egide (Jan 27, 2015)

*18. L2 B' U2 L F' L' F D F2 U2 F' L2 U2 B D2 B U2 B' *

z2 D' U L2 U F' D // EOLine (6)
L2 R U2 R2 U L' U L' U R // Right Block (10)
L' U' L U2 L2 U' L // Left Block (7)
U L' U2 L U L' U L2 U L' U L U2 L' // 2GLL (14)

37 HTM


----------



## Egide (Mar 24, 2015)

*19. F' R2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 F D2 L' B2 R2 U F' L' B D' U B *

x2 y' F' U2 L U R2 U' F' D' // EOLine (8)
L' U' L U L' // Left 2x2x1 Block (5)
R' U2 R U R2 U2 R' U' R L' U L R' // Right Block + Left 1x1x2 Pair (13)
U R U R' U' D R' U2 R' U2 R U R2 U R2 D' // ZBLL (16)

42 HTM


----------



## Oatch (Mar 24, 2015)

Egide said:


> *19. F' R2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 F D2 L' B2 R2 U F' L' B D' U B *



I'm a ZZ nub. Some advice on optimising my solves will be greatly appreciated!

x2 U' L' F D' R' U F' D' R D //EOLine (10)
U L2 U2 L' U' L' R U R' U R U R' U2 R U R' L' U2 L U' L' U L //First 2 Layers (24)
U F' r U R' U' r' F R //OCLL (9)
U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U' (15) //PLL

58 HTM


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 24, 2015)

Egide said:


> *19. F' R2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 F D2 L' B2 R2 U F' L' B D' U B *



x2 L F' R' U' D B R D' // EOLine (8)
U' R U R' L U' L2 U2 R' U L // Left Block (11)
R U' R U' R U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R' // Right Block (13)
U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // COLL (12)
R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' // EPLL (12)

56 HTM

I just did what I'd do in a normal speed solve.


----------



## samthedigital (Mar 29, 2015)

19. F' R2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 F D2 L' B2 R2 U F' L' B D' U B

B U B' U' L' D' F D // EOL
R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R // first pair
U' L' U L' U' L' // second pair
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // third pair
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // fourth pair
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

I feel like I got lucky with the OLL skip, but I did a slowish solve. I kind of feel like I'm doing my f2l badly though...


----------



## Egide (Mar 30, 2015)

*20. R' B D2 L F U' R' D B2 R' B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D' *

x2 D* L* F' L2 D' R B U R2 D // EOLine (10)
R' L' U' R' U' R2 L' U R' // Right Block (9)
L U' L U L' U' L' U2 L2 U' L' // Left Block (11)
U R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R U' R' U // ZBLL (13)

42 HTM

*error Fixed*


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 1, 2015)

Egide said:


> *20. R' B D2 L F U' R' D B2 R' B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D' *
> 
> x2 D R' F' L2 D' R B U R2 D // EOLine (10)
> R' L' U' R' U' R2 L' U R' // Right Block (9)
> ...



Your solution doesn't seem to work...

Anyway, here's mine.

20. R' B D2 L F U' R' D B2 R' B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D'

x2 R B' R U D' B L' D // EOLine (8/8)
L2 U' L' R U' R U L U L U L // Left block (12/20)
R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' // Right block-1 (9/29)
U' L' U2 R U' R' U2 L // Winter variation (8/37)
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // PLL (12/49)


----------



## Egide (Apr 7, 2015)

*21. F2 L' B2 U' R U2 B U F' L D' R2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 *

x2 R L D F R' U' B D2 // EOLine (8)
U' L' U L' U' R U2 R // Right Block (8)
L' U L U L' U' L' U L U' L' U L // Left Block (13)
U R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R // 2GLL (14)

43 HTM

an Alternative for the Left Block

L U L U L2 U L' U L U2 L // Left Block (11)
R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U2 // 2GLL (16)

43 HTM


----------



## Baku (Apr 8, 2015)

21. F2 L' B2 U' R U2 B U F' L D' R2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 

x2 y B' F R D L F' R L' D // EOLine (9/53)
R2 L' U2 R' U' R2 // Right Square (6/53)
L' U2 L' U L' U' L2 // Left Square (7/53)
U2 L U' L' // Left Pair (4/53)
R U R' U' R U2 R' U R // Right Pair (9/53)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL (9/53)
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL (9/53)


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 9, 2015)

21. F2 L' B2 U' R U2 B U F' L D' R2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 

x2 // Inspection
R F' U L D B D' L D' // EOLine (9/9)
U2 L2 U L' U2 L2 R' U2 R' U2 L' // Left Block (11/20)
U' R' U' R U' R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U' R' // Right Block (14/34)
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U // 2GLL (17/51)


----------



## Egide (Apr 10, 2015)

*22. L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' B' L B' D R D2 U2 B U' R2 *

x2 F R' U L' F R D' // EOLine (7)
U L U R2 U2 R' U L' U L2 U' R' U' L' // 2x2x1 Right Block + Left Block (14)
U R U R' U' R // 1x1x2 RightBlock 6)
L U L' U2 R U' L U' L' U L U2 L' R' U' // ZBLL (15)

42 HTM


----------



## Oatch (Apr 14, 2015)

Egide said:


> *22. L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' B' L B' D R D2 U2 B U' R2 *



x2 //Inspection
F L' R' U F R D' //EOLine (7)
U L R2 U' R' L' U2 L //Left & Right 2x2x1 Blocks (8)
R' U2 R U2 L U L' //1x1x2 Left Block (7)
U R' U' R // 1x1x2 Right Block (4)
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2 //PLL (11)

37 HTM


----------



## Egide (Apr 21, 2015)

*23. R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U' L U' R2 B2 D R' F2 U F' U2 *

x2 D2 B' L' D' // EOLine (4)
R U' R U' R' L U2 R' U' R' // Right Block (10)
L2 U2 L2 U L U' L U2 L' // Left Block (9)
U' L U' R' U L' U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' // ZBLL (14)

37 HTM


----------



## Oatch (Apr 22, 2015)

Egide said:


> *23. R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U' L U' R2 B2 D R' F2 U F' U2 *



z2 //Inspection
D2 F' R' D' //EOLine (4)
U2 R L' U2 L' U2 R' U R L' U2 R U R //Left & Right 2x2x1 Blocks (14)
U2 L U' L' R U2 R' U' L U' L' //1x1x2 Left and Right Blocks (11)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' //OCLL (8)
U' y' L' U' L F L' U' L U L F L2 U L U //PLL (15)

52 HTM


----------



## Egide (May 4, 2015)

*24. U' F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U' B' D' B2 L B D' L D' B L' R' *

y x2 R B' U' R' F R' D L U' L2 U L D2 // EOLine + Right Block (13)
U' L' U' L U' L' U L2 // Left 1x2x2 Block (8)
U2 L U2 L' U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U' L' U2 // Last Pair + 2GLL (15

36 HTM


----------



## Egide (May 12, 2015)

*25. B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R D2 B2 L' F2 R2 B' U' R2 B' U2 F D R' F' D' *

z2 R' U' R' U' D F // EOLine (6)
U R2 U2 R U2 R U R' U' R // Right Block (10)
U L U L U L U' L' U // Left Block (9) 
L U L U' L U D' L U' L' D U // cancellation into ZBLL (12)

37 HTM


----------



## Oatch (May 14, 2015)

Egide said:


> *25. B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R D2 B2 L' F2 R2 B' U' R2 B' U2 F D R' F' D' *



z2 U' R' U' D F U B2 //EOLine (7)
U R L U2 R' U' R' U' L2 //Left and Right 2x2x1 Blocks (9)
U' L U L' U2 L U' L' //Left 1x1x2 Block (8)
U R' U' R U2 R2 //Right 1x1x2 Block (6)
U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' //COLL (10)
y' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //EPLL (7)

47 STM


----------



## guysensei1 (May 15, 2015)

B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R D2 B2 L' F2 R2 B' U' R2 B' U2 F D R' F' D' 

B2 U2 L F L2 D//eoline
L' U' R L' U' L2 U' L//block 1
R2 U' R' U R' U' R' U R U' R2//block 2
U' x R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R x'/COLL
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U2//EPLL

EDIT: Just for fun,
B2 U2 L F L2 D//eoline
R L' U' L' U L' U2 L2 U' R L U L' U2 R2 U2 L'//optimal F2L
niklas LL


----------



## MarcelP (May 23, 2015)

My First ZZ solve:

B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R D2 B2 L' F2 R2 B' U' R2 B' U2 F D R' F' D' 
x2
4 bad EDGES
B2 U2 R' B' L R' L2 D'//EOLINE (8)
U' R' U2 R U R' //FR (6)
U L' U L' U2 L2 U L //FL (8)
U2 L U' L'U2 L U' L'//BL (8) 
R'U R U' R' U' R // BR (7)
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L //OLL (8)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U //PLL (15) = 60


----------



## Egide (May 24, 2015)

*26. B L' B D2 R' U D' L2 F' D F R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B2 D2 *

x2 y F L R' D U' F // EOLine (6)
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R' // Right Block (9)
U L' U L' U L' U L' U L // Left Block (9)
R U2 L' U L U2 R' U' L' U2 L U' // ZBLL (12)

36 HTM


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 26, 2015)

Egide said:


> *26. B L' B D2 R' U D' L2 F' D F R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B2 D2 *
> 
> x2 y F L R' D U' F // EOLine (6)
> R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R' // Right Block (9)
> ...



You're insane, I like your ZBLL tutorials! Maybe ZZ walk through solves?


----------



## Egide (May 31, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> You're insane, I like your ZBLL tutorials! Maybe ZZ walk through solves?



Thanks, l have exams for now, but l'll continue the series and post other ZZ related tutorials in a few weeks.

*27. F2 D2 F R2 F2 R U2 D' F' U D2 R2 D B2 D' R2 U F2 U' *

x2 y' U2 R' U D' L' F' R2 D' L U L' D' // EOline + preserve pair (12)
U R' U' R L U2 L' U' L R U' R' U L2 U2 L // Right + Left Block (16)
U2 F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' U // ZBLL (16)

44 HTM


----------



## Egide (Jun 1, 2015)

*28. D' B2 D2 F' D' R' F' B D' F2 L2 F' R2 B D2 L2 F U2 B2 R2*

z2 y’ L D’ F’ R’ F2 D’ // EOLine (6)
R’ U’ L2 R U’ R’ L2 U2 R2 // Right Block (9)
U L U2 L2 U2 L U L’ // Left Block (8)
l' U’ L U l F’ L’ F U // ZBLL (9)

32 HTM


----------



## Egide (Jun 6, 2015)

*29. D2 F2 R' F' U B' R' F U' L' F2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F *

z2 U2 D' L D’ R’ F’ // EOLine (6)
L R2 U R2 U L U’ R’ // Right Block (8)
U L2 U L2 U L’ // Left Block (6)
y’ R2 D’ R U2 R’ D R U2 R // ZBLL (9)

29 HTM


----------



## Oatch (Jun 25, 2015)

Egide said:


> *29. D2 F2 R' F' U B' R' F U' L' F2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F *



x2 L R' F' U' L R' M U2 M' R U' R' D2 //EOLine + Left Block (13)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R U R' //Right Block (12)
U R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' //COLL (11)
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 //EPLL (8)

44 STM *Fixed.*
wad


----------



## adimare (Jun 25, 2015)

Oatch said:


> solution that doesn't work



so close


----------



## adimare (Jun 25, 2015)

Doing the same scramble since a new one wasn't posted.

Scramble: D2 F2 R' F' U B' R' F U' L' F2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F
U R2 U' R' // Block
L' U2 L R' U R // Pair
U R' U2 R U F R' U R U' F' // COLL
B2 U' M U2 M' U' B2 // EPLL
U // AUF
L' U' L // Pair
L D' L D' U2' R' L // Block
F' L' R // EO
(Reverse ZZ with zeroing)

Next: L2 F2 L2 U B2 D U' R2 D B2 U' L R2 B R B' R2 B L2 R2 D'


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Aug 27, 2015)

L2 F2 L2 U B2 D U' R2 D B2 U' L R2 B R B' R2 B L2 R2 D' 

x2 //Inspection
R D2 B D' L' D // EO-Line
U2 L2 U' L // LF pair
R2 U R2 // RF pair
L U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // RB pair and setup next pair
U' // LB pair
L' // Phasing
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL

alg.cubing.net

next L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 D' L' B2 D2 R' F U2 B2 R U2 R


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 14, 2015)

L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 D' L' B2 D2 R' F U2 B2 R U2 R

B2 U2 R' F' R' L D (EO Line)
R U' R2 L U R2 U' R2 U2 L' U2 L2 (Left 1x2x2)
R' U' L R' U2 R L' U2 L U L' (Left 1x1x2)
U2 R U R U2 R (Right 1x2x2)
U' R U R' U R U R' (Right 1x1x2)
R' U L U' R U L' (COLL)

And EPLL skip

U R2 F B R B2 R U2 L B2 R U' D' R2 F R' L B2 U2 F2


----------



## ZFOPCubing (Jan 29, 2016)

U R2 F B R B2 R U2 L B2 R U' D' R2 F R' L B2 U2 F2[/QUOTE]

Really? Fine. 

F B' U R D U' L U F D L B2 (EOCross because it was pretty easy)
L' U L U L' U' L U L' U2 L (FL 1x2x2)
R U2 R' U2 R U R' (FR 1x2x2)
L U' R' U' R U2 R' U R (BR 1x1x2)
U L' U2 L U' L' U' L U2 L' (BL 1x1x2)
R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' (COLL)
U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' (PLL)

Better solution: 
((M' U') x4 x' y)x3

L2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' R' U' B' F L F R2 D R U2


----------



## Egide (Jan 29, 2016)

ZFOPCubing said:


> L2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' R' U' B' F L F R2 D R U2



x2 y R D' R B' R L' F // EOLine (7)
U' L U2 R L' U' L U R // Right Block
U L' U L' U' L U' L U2 L U' L' U' L // Right Block
U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // ZBLL (12)

42 HTM


----------



## willtri4 (Feb 10, 2016)

ZFOPCubing said:


> L2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' R' U' B' F L F R2 D R U2



x2
R' B' U2 L' R' F L2 U R2 D
R U' R' U' R L2 U' L'
R U2 L' U L U2 L' U L
U R U' R' U R2 U' R'
U2 R' U R U R' U2 R U' R'
U R U' L' U R' U' L
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

Next: U2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 F2 D U2 F L2 R D U2 L R2 D L2 U2


----------



## Isaac VM (May 16, 2016)

willtri4 said:


> U2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 F2 D U2 F L2 R D U2 L R2 D L2 U2



x y2 // Inspection
B U2 L D' F M2 D // EOLine
U' M F2 M' // RF 1x2x2 Block
U2 L2 U' L2 U L U' L' // LF 1x2x2 Block
R' U' R2 U' L' U R' // Left Block
(U' R' U R)3 // Right Block
U F (R U R' U') (R U' R' U') (R U R' F') U // COLL & PLL skip


----------



## JTWong71 (May 31, 2016)

willtri4 said:


> Next: U2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 F2 D U2 F L2 R D U2 L R2 D L2 U2


x2 //Inspection
L' U F2 R2 B D2 //EOLine
U2 R U2 R //BR Block
U2 L' U L' U' L2 //FL Block
R U' R' //FR Block
U L U L' U2 L U' L2 //BL Block
U R U' L U R' //Cancel into Niklas (COLL)
U2 M2 u' M u2 M u' M2 //EPLL


----------



## CubingGenius (Jul 15, 2016)

willtri4 said:


> Next: U2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 F2 D U2 F L2 R D U2 L R2 D L2 U2



y2 z'

R' L2 D F' L2 R2 D'
R U R L' U2 L' R U' L'
R' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R' U' R
L U L' U L U2 L'
U' R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U2


----------



## CubingGenius (Jul 21, 2016)

New scramble: U' L B2 R' D2 R' U2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 U F' U' F2 R F2 U' F2

x U F2 L r F' L' R2 D - EOline
U2 L U' R' - Right Block
U' L2 U2 L U - Left Block
L2 U L' U' R' - Right Pair
L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 - Left Pair
L U2 L D L' U2 L D' L U' L U' L' U2 L U - ZBLL

47 HTM


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 21, 2016)

CubingGenius said:


> New scramble: U' L B2 R' D2 R' U2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 U F' U' F2 R F2 U' F2



R2 F2 U2 F' D F2 // EOLine
U' L U L2 R U2 L' // FB
R' U2 R U' R U R' // SB
y2 U' L F2 L2 U L U L' U' L F2 // WV
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // J perm

45 HTM


----------



## JTWong71 (Jul 22, 2016)

CubingGenius said:


> New scramble: U' L B2 R' D2 R' U2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 U F' U' F2 R F2 U' F2


x2 //Inspection
F2 D2 R' F2 L2 F D //DoubleEOLine (One Offset by D2)
R' U2 R' (U2 D') R' U2 R D //Pseudo 2x2x2 Block + Setup
R2 D2 //F2L-1
R U R2 U R2 U2 R' //Last Slot + Setup LL (Cancel into Pi)
y R U2 R' U' R U' R' //2GLL (Anti-Sune)
32 STM


----------



## AlphaSheep (Aug 18, 2016)

CubingGenius said:


> New scramble: U' L B2 R' D2 R' U2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 U F' U' F2 R F2 U' F2



x2 y' 
R D R B (D' L' U) D' R' D' // EOLine + Square
(R L) U R U2 L // Left Block
R2 U R2 U' R U R' // F2L-1 + Pair
L U' R' U (R L') // Winter variation
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U2 // PLL

43 STM (alg.cubing)


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 18, 2016)

F U' R' U B' L2 D' B2 L' D' U2 F' U2 R2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' B'

x2 D' B D L U F M' x' D // EOLine (7)
R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // RB Block (11)
L' U L U2 L2' // LB Block (5)
U L' U' L U2 L' U L // LF Pair (8)
R U R' // RF Pair (3)
U F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (15)
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' // EPLL (7)

57stm
13.90s
TPS = 4.10

RB Block was trash, but everything else went well.

New scramble = F2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 F' U2 F D2 B L D2 L' D' R F D' L2 U2 R'


----------



## JTWong71 (Aug 18, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> F U' R' U B' L2 D' B2 L' D' U2 F' U2 R2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' B'



About to do the other scramble, thinking this was the new one...

z2 x' //Inspection
r (U D') F' L' R' B' //EOLine
R U L2 U R L2 U' (L2 R2) //Left Block + Pair
U R2 //F2L-1
U' R2 r F' U2 F M' //Easy OLS
U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U' //Cancel into EPLL
30 STM


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 18, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> About to do the other scramble, thinking this was the new one...
> 
> z2 x' //Inspection
> r (U D') F' L' R' B' //EOLine
> ...



How do you link to alg.cubing.net without doing this?
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F_U-_...U_R_U2_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U-_F-_M2-_U_M_U2_M-_U_M2-


----------



## JTWong71 (Aug 18, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> How do you link to alg.cubing.net without doing this?
> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F_U-_...U_R_U2_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U-_F-_M2-_U_M_U2_M-_U_M2-


There is a little button next to where the website says "Forum Link".
You click that button and it copies the type of format I have above

Your Solution:
x2 D' B D L U F M' x' D R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R L' U L U2 L2' U L' U' L U2 L' U L R U R' U F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' M2' U M U2 M' U M2'


----------



## CubingGenius (Aug 19, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> New scramble = F2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 F' U2 F D2 B L D2 L' D' R F D' L2 U2 R'



EOline: x2 F' R' F D' L D
Left Block + Left Pair: R U R' L2 U L2 R' U2 L U L2 R U2 L'
Right Block: R U R2 U R U2 R
Right Pair: U R U2 R' U' R U R'
ZBLL: U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

Next scramble: L D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 F2 D' R B' F L D B2 D' R'


----------



## JTWong71 (Aug 19, 2016)

CubingGenius said:


> Next scramble: L D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 F2 D' R B' F L D B2 D' R'



30 STM

x2 y' //Inspection
R E' R F //Offset EOLine
R2 U2 (L' R) U R D2 //XCross + Setup Pairs
L U' (L2 R2) U' L U R2 //F2L-1 + Pair
U' R U2 R2 //Winter Variation
x U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2 //CPLL



GenTheThief said:


> New scramble = F2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 F' U2 F D2 B L D2 L' D' R F D' L2 U2 R'



36 STM

x //Inspection
D F r F' //EOLine
R2 U' R2 //Pair
L' U L //Setup Pair
U2 R' //FL Square
L' U' R U R2 U R //Right Block (F2L-1)
U' L' //Last Slot
y' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R U2 //ZBLL


----------



## AlphaSheep (Aug 21, 2016)

CubingGenius said:


> Next scramble: L D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 F2 D' R B' F L D B2 D' R'



During left block, I saw all of the oriented corners coming together. It made CP recognition so easy I couldn't resist. Had to try a ZZ-d solve.

x2 (D U') R' F R D R' D // EOLine
U' L' U L' U' L' U R' U' L' R U' L // Left Block + CP
R U2 R' U R2 U R U' R' U' R // Right Block
U R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U // 2GLL

49 HTM (alg.cubing)


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 4, 2016)

EOLine + Left Block: x’ y’ R2 U2 R’ u R D’

Left Slot: R’ U’ M x' U2 L

Right Block: U’ R U R’ U R U2 R

TSLE: R U R D R’ U2 R D’ R2

TTLL: U R U2 R U D’ R U’ R’ U2 D R2 U’ R U


----------



## JTWong71 (Oct 4, 2016)

Scramble (Same as 4Chan's): F R2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 U' B F2 R B' F' R

R' U2 B U2 F' U' F R' //XXEOLine
U' R' U R L U L' //F2L-1 + Forced TSLE Skip
U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R //TTLL
25 HTM with ZZ-CT


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 6, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Scramble (Same as 4Chan's): F R2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 U' B F2 R B' F' R
> 
> R' U2 B U2 F' U' F R' //XXEOLine
> U' R' U R L U L' //F2L-1 + Forced TSLE Skip
> ...



What the hell
That's BEAUTIFUL
I got a different TTLL and an extra move, but it's close enough.


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 21, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> F R2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 U' B F2 R B' F' R
> snip
> 25 HTM with ZZ-CT



or just use coll like regular people...

D' L F2 R' F L' U2 D B
U R U 
x' R2 U' R2 F R2 F R2 F2 R2 F U R F'
=25 htm regular zz

next: R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 F2 U F2 U2 R' D B' U' R' F' L2 R2 D2 F'


----------



## Oatch (Oct 23, 2016)

mDiPalma said:


> next: R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 F2 U F2 U2 R' D B' U' R' F' L2 R2 D2 F'



x2 D F' D L U F' L' D' //EOLine (8)
U L' U L U2 L2 U L2 U' L' U2 L U' L' //Left Block (14)
U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U R U R' U R U R' //Right Block (14)
U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U //EPLL (9)
45 STM

Next: D2 F L' D2 B D L2 B' R' B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 R' D2 L U2 F2 D


----------



## JTWong71 (Oct 23, 2016)

Oatch said:


> Next: D2 F L' D2 B D L2 B' R' B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 R' D2 L U2 F2 D



x2 y' //Inspection
U F R' F //EO
R U R F2 //XEOLine
U' R' L' //BL Square
U L' U R U2 R' U //Multislot
//OCLL Skip
x' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2 //Cancel into CPLL
26 HTM

Next: U' L2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' B' L2 R2 D U2 B' R U2 L B2


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 25, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Next: U' L2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' B' L2 R2 D U2 B' R U2 L B2



L B R D F' U R L U2 L' B2 // eoline etc
U2 R' U' R U R U2 R // leave 5 corners
F2 U' B' U F2 U' B // comm 1
L F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L2 // comm 2
35 htm

next: B2 D2 U2 L' R' F2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 F R2 D L' U2 F U2 L R F


----------



## CubingGenius (Dec 12, 2016)

B2 D2 U2 L' R' F2 R' B2 R' U2 L2 F R2 D L' U2 F U2 L R F

x2 z U R D F U R2 D R D2 R'
L' U' L U' L U L'
U' R' U R U R2'
L' U' L U' L' U' L
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F

Next scramble: B F U2 F' R2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F R' D L' U' R2 F U2 B2 L' F


----------



## Wristlor (Dec 12, 2016)

B F U2 F' R2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F R' D L' U' R2 F U2 B2 L' F

z2 U2 F' R F' R D' (EO-Line)
U' L' U L2 U' L2 R' U2 R U2 L2 (Left-Side)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' (Third Block)
U R' U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' (F2L + Phasing)
U2 R U R' F' U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R2 U' R' U2 (Pi-ZZLL)

The start was pretty nice, but then i kinda didn't know what to do...


----------



## CubingGenius (Dec 12, 2016)

B F U2 F' R2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F R' D L' U' R2 F U2 B2 L' F

z' F' D F L' D
L' U2 L
D' R' U' R D
U2 R U R' U' R U R'
U2 R' U' R
U R U R2 U' R2 U R U2 R' U' D R' U' R U2 D' R U'

Green/Blue front had two misoriented edges and orange EOline had a free pair.

Next scramble: B' L2 F U2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 F2 R U' F' D B2 L' F' D' U2 R' U'


----------



## CubingGenius (Dec 17, 2016)

CubingGenius said:


> Next scramble: B' L2 F U2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 F2 R U' F' D B2 L' F' D' U2 R' U'



z' D2 F' R' L U' F L' U L' D
U L2 R' U2 L' U' R L' U2 L'
R' U R' U' R2 U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
L U2 L' U2 R' U L U' R U' R' U L' U' R U'

Next scramble: B2 D2 U2 B L2 B F R2 D2 F2 R' U' L' D F L D2 L' F2 L'


----------



## Oatch (Dec 18, 2016)

CubingGenius said:


> Next scramble: B2 D2 U2 B L2 B F R2 D2 F2 R' U' L' D F L D2 L' F2 L'



x2 R B' L' F' D //EOLine (5)
U L R' U R U L U L U L' U2 L //Left Block (13)
R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R U R U R //Right Block (13)
D R' U2 R D' R2 U' R U' R' //COLL (10)
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U //EPLL (9)
50 STM

Next Scramble: R2 D R B' U' R2 F' L' F B' U F2 L2 D R2 L2 D' F2 U2 D' L2


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Feb 5, 2017)

R2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D' F2 R' D U' R' D' L2

Eo-line:X2: U D F' D R D'

2x2x1: L U' L2 R U2 L' U' L'

2x2x1: U R2

Pair in the FL: U L' U L U' L' U L 

(moments like these when I wish I knew ZZ-CT)

LS: U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U'

OLL: L' U R U' L U2 (cutting into PLL)*

PLL: R' F' R U R' U' R' F R' U' R'

*I saw that if I did anti-sune I would get a diagonal swap and cutting into PLL happened just by chance


----------



## CubingGenius (Feb 5, 2017)

D L2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 L B' D' R' F2 R2 F L' F' L2

y2 x R D r' D F' L R D
L U2 L2 R' U2 L2 U2 L2
R U2 R2 U' R U R U' R' U' R
R U2 R' U' R U' R'
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U

Next scramble: R2 U2 B R2 B L2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' R F' L2 R D F2 U2 F2 R'


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 22, 2017)

CubingGenius said:


> Next scramble: R2 U2 B R2 B L2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' R F' L2 R D F2 U2 F2 R'


x2 B L' U2 D' F L' D' // EOLine
R2 U' R2 U R' U2 L' U L' U L U L' // First block
U' R U' R' U R' U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' // Second block
R U D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R2' U2' R // COLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U // EPLL

Next Scramble: B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 D' U' L R2 B2 F' D' B' D' B' R U


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 22, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> Next Scramble: B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 D' U' L R2 B2 F' D' B' D' B' R U



I've only been doing ZZ for a few weeks, so apologies if this is a poor example!

F2 U' F' D' F2 D2 // EOLine (actually, accidental EOCross, I guess)
R U R2 U' R L U R U R' U2 R U' R' // First block
U2 L' U L' U' L2 U2 L' // Second block
U R U R' U R U2 R' // COLL
R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' U // PLL

Next scramble: 
B2 U B2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U' R D2 L' B2 U' L F D2 R2 F


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 22, 2017)

B2 U B2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U' R D2 L' B2 U' L F D2 R2 F

Linear solve

EO line: X2 L' D U L U F R D'

First block: U2 R' U R' U R U2 R

Second block:U L U L' U L'
BO pair: R U R' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L
BR pair: U2 R U R'

OLL I saw that if I did a COLL I knew, I would get a 1x3x3 block, meaning I can only get a F perm or a Ja/ Jb perm

l' U' L U l F' L' F

PLL: R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U

Next: B2 U B2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U' R D2 L' B2 U' L F D2 R2 F


----------



## Pyjam (May 13, 2017)

F' U L' U B' D L' D (8)
L' U L2 U' R' U L (+7=15)
R' U' R' U R2' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R (+15=30)
(y') R' U2' R2 U R2' U R2 U2' R' (+9=39)

Next: L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 D F2 D L U' B2 R F L R D B' L2


----------



## Pyjam (May 20, 2017)

B2 R F B' L D' // EO-Anti-Line (6/6)
R2 U' L' R D2 L' R U' L U L R' U2 L // LB (14/26)
R2 U R U' R2 U2' R U R' U' R // RB with FREE Phasing (11/37)
U // AUF for shitty anti-Sune case that renders the phasing USELESS! (1/38)
L' U L2 D l' U2 l D' L2' U' L // Left-handed version of Pyjam's secret parity alg for 3x3x3 (11/49)
R' F R B' R' F' R B // 3-corner cycle (8/57)

Next: D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 B' U' F' D' U' L B2 U' L2 R2 U'


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 20, 2017)

D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 B' U' F' D' U' L B2 U' L2 R2 U'

X2 

EO-Line: U' B L' R U F R L2 D'

First block: R' U' R L' U L2

Second block: U' L' U' R' U' R U R2 U' R'

First Pair: U L U' L' U L U' L'

Second pair: U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R

COLL: R L' U R' U' L U2 R U2 R'

EPLL: U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U' R U

Next: B2 R F2 R D2 L R2 B2 L2 F' U2 L' F' R2 U' R U' F2 R2


----------



## xyzzy (May 20, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Next: B2 R F2 R D2 L R2 B2 L2 F' U2 L' F' R2 U' R U' F2 R2



R F2 R F' R' // EOline + right square (5/5)
U' R' L' U R U R' // right block + left pair (7/12)
U' L' U L' U2 L2 U2 L U2 // left block… (9/21)
L' D l' U2 l D' L' U2 L' // …cancelled into ZBLL (9/30)

Really easy scramble with a lucky finish.

Next: U F2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 F L2 B L2 R F U' L' U B F' L'


----------



## mDiPalma (May 20, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Next: U F2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 F L2 B L2 R F U' L' U B F' L'




R' F R B2 U R'
L' U L' U' L U' L
B2 F' U B' U' F B
L F' L' B2 L F L'
U2 F E' F' U2 F E F'

next: F' B' R' L' U F B' U D2 L U L2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2


----------



## GenTheThief (May 20, 2017)

z2 y y y y' // Inspection
R F U D' R' B U2 B2 // EOLine
R U R U2' L' U' L' // LB Block
U2' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R U' R' U R U R' // R Block
U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // LS
U' R U R' U R' U2' R2 U R2' U R2 U' R' U2 // 2GLL
56 HTM

Next Scramble: B2 D2 L F2 U' D' L' F U R' U2 R B2 D2 R2 B2 R D2 L2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (May 20, 2017)

Method: sometimes it's better to play by the rules...

D2 B' R2 U B' D // EOL (6/6)
L' U' L U L2 U L U L U L // LB (11/17) so far so good...
R U2 R U R U R2 U' R2 U R // Clever idea: 3x2 on upper face (11/28)
z' y' (R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U R') // WTF? Pyjam's secret parity alg again (11/39)
L2 U' B' U F2 U' B U F2 L2 // Hidden 3-corner cycle (10/49)
U2 F // Correct premoves (premoves !?) (2/51) OMG it's done!

Next: L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 B' F D2 F L' B2 R2 F' U2 R' D F2 R'
.


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 6, 2017)

Scramble: L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 B' F D2 F L' B2 R2 F' U2 R' D F2 R'

ZZ (41 HTM):
B F' R D R' L' F // (7/7) EO-Line
U2 L' U' L' U2 L' U' L' // (8/15) Left 3x2 block
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 L' R U R' U' L // (12/27) Right 3x2 block + OLL
U2 R2' F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2' R U' // (14/41) PLL R

NEXT: F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D' F' L D2 U' B2 U' R' D2 B' L'


----------



## Atunez (Jun 6, 2017)

Scramble: F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D' F' L D2 U' B2 U' R' D2 B' L'

z2 y
U' F' U F' // EO [4/4]
R' U' R D L D' L' // Line + SQ [7/11]
R' U2 R' U R U' R' // Pair [7/18]
U R' U' R // Right Block [4/22]
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U2 L // Left Block + Phasing [8/30]
R U R' U' R' F R U R2 D R' U' R D' R2 F' // LL [16/46]
Method : ZZ-b

Next : U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 U B2 R U' R' F2 L F2 R F2


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 6, 2017)

Atunez said:


> Next : U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 U B2 R U' R' F2 L F2 R F2



// eoline skip???
// left square also skip?????
L' R' U R U' R L' U2 L // left block
U' R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 // right block
L' U2 L U L' U' R U2 R' U2 L U R U' R' U' // ZBLL

Next: F' D L2 F2 L' F2 R F2 B' R' U2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 L2 B2 L D2


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 6, 2017)

Scramble: F' D L2 F2 L' F2 R F2 B' R' U2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 L2 B2 L D2

x2 // Inspection
R' F' U D' R' B R U R U R' D R' // EOLine + Blocks + Accidental Pseudo-Right Block
D U L' U L D' // Left Block
U' L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R2 // 2GLL
34 HTM
Um, that was weird...

Next: R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' R2 D2 F2 R U' L' U' B' F D R2 F' R F U2


----------



## Atunez (Jun 7, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> // eoline skip???
> // left square also skip?????
> L' R' U R U' R L' U2 L // left block
> U' R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 // right block
> ...


Well, i just realized that i used the wrong scramble type xD my bad


----------



## Atunez (Jun 7, 2017)

Scramble: R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' R2 D2 F2 R U' L' U' B' F D R2 F' R F U2

F' D B' F L F' L D' // EOLine [8/8]
U2 L R U2 R U2 R' D2 R2 L // F2L-1 [ 10/18]
U L U2 L' U2 L U L' // Phasing [8/26]
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // LL [9/35]
Method: ZZ-b

Next: B D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 F' R U' L' F' R' B2 D2 R B' U' 
*Right scramble*


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 7, 2017)

Atunez said:


> Next: B D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 F' R U' L' F' R' B2 D2 R B' U'



x' // insp
U' D' R' F B' U' x' D // eoline
U L U L2 U' L U L' U' L // left block
L U L U' R U L' U' L' R2 // right block
U2 F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R // L3C

commutators stronk



Spoiler: another silly solution



x2
F B' D' U R U' M U M' L' D' L' D R D L2 // eonotquiteline + misaligned left block
R' U' R' S' U2 S R U' R2 U2 R // misaligned right block
L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL
E2 M' E2 M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U M // LSE



Next: U2 D2 F2 R B' R' D' L B F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 L B2 D2 R' B'


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 7, 2017)

U2 D2 F2 R B' R' D' L B F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 L B2 D2 R' B'

X2// Inspection 

L' U' B F R' F L' R2 D'//EO-Line
R' U R U R'// Right square
U L U2 L' U' R'// Right block
L' U L2 U' L// Left square
U' L U' L' U L U L'// Left block
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U'// ZBLL

Next: L2 F L' B D F R' L' F2 U D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 7, 2017)

Scramble: L2 F L' B D F R' L' F2 U D2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 B' U2 F2 D2 R2

x2
U D L' F D R' D' // eoline
L R' U2 R U L // left square
U R' U2 R U' R2 // right square
L U2 L' U L R U2 L' U R' // last two slots
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' // L3C

Didn't see anything nice after EOline, so I just forced something out of it.

Next: F' U2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 B L2 F' U2 D L R' D2 B R' F D L2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 9, 2017)

U L2 D L2 B' F' // (6) EOL
U2 L2 R2 U L U2 R U L // (9/15) LB
U2 R' U R2 U R U2 R2 U' R' U // (11/26) RB (1 move cancelled)
R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' // (8/34) COLL L (2 moves cancelled)
U R2 S R2' S' U' R2 U2 // (8/42) Funny PLL U

NEXT: F2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 F D' L' R F2 U2 F2 U' B' U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 19, 2017)

ZZ (FMC) 32 HTM :

B D' R2 F U2 R' F' R' D // (9) EOL
R' U' L' // (3/12) Left block
R' U R' U2 R' U2 R (*) L U' R' U L' U2 // (13/25) All but 3 corners
(*) = R U' L' U R' U' L U // (7/32) 3 corner-cycle

NEXT: B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D2 U B2 D2 F U' L D L F' L2 D' L'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 19, 2017)

x2
D U R B D // EOL // 5/5
L U R' U R' U L // 2x2x1 on L + 2x2x1 Pseudo-Preserved on R // 7/12
U' R' L U' R U2' R' U R // Pseudo RB // 9/21
U' L' U2 L U2 R z // Finish F2L on R // 6/27
R U2' R' U2 R' F' R U2 R U2' R' F // ZBLL // 12/39
U' // AUF // 1/40

NEXT: L U' D2 R U2 D2 B2 U' R2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 19, 2017)

Scramble: L U' D2 R U2 D2 B2 U' R2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2

x2 // Inspection, 0
R2 F D R D // EOLine, 5
R' U' R U2 L R' U R' U R U' R' U L // Left Block, 14
U' R2 U R' U R U2 R U2 R U R' U R U' R' // Right Block, 16
U2 R' U R2 D Rw' U2 Rw D' R2 U' R // ZBLL, 12
47 HTM, 56 QTM

Next: F2 D2 R F2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 L U L B2 D F L' F2 R F'


----------



## willtri4 (Jun 20, 2017)

solve

Scramble: F2 D2 R F2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 L U L B2 D F L' F2 R F'
x2
B' L B D L2 D [6]
L' U L U' L U L' U' L U L2 U' L' [13/19]
L' U2 L U' L' U L [7/26]
R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U R [11/37]
U R U' R' U R U2 R' U R [10/47]
U' R U R' U R U2 R' [8/55]
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 [13/68]

Next: B' R2 B U2 B' U2 F' L2 U2 R2 B U' R2 F' D L' B R' D F' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jun 20, 2017)

D' R U2 B' L' D // (6) EOL
R U R L' U' L2 U L2 U L // (10/16) LB
U' R U' R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' // (14/30) RB
R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U // (9/39) OLL Pi - Solved.

NEXT: R F2 U2 L2 U2 L U2 R' D2 U2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U F' U2 F2 U2 R'


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 5, 2017)

R F2 U2 L2 U2 L U2 R' D2 U2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U F' U2 F2 U2 R'

x2 // Inspection, 0
L' U R2 D R L' F' L D // EOLine, 9
R' U' R' U R' U' R L U L' R U' R' // Right Block, 13
U' L2' U2 L U' L2' U L U2' L U2' L' U2 L U2' L' // Left Block, 16
U R2' D' R U R' D R U R U' R' U' R U' // ZBLL, 15
53 HTM, 62 QTM

Next: F2 U2 B R2 B D2 U2 F' L2 B2 D' U B R U' B L2 U' F


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 11, 2017)

F' R D L F R D // (7) EOL
L' U L' R U2 R2 L U L2 R2 U2 L' // (12/19) Left block
U' R U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U2 R2 // (12/31) Right block
U R2' F2 R2 U' R' U' R' F2 R2 U R' F2 R // (14/45) Nice ZBLL Pi

NEXT: F2 R2 B2 U L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D F L' D F' D' R' D' L2 R F


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 20, 2017)

L' R F' U' R B // (6) Edge orientation
R U' L' U2 L2 U // (6/12) 3x2x1 block
L' D L' R2 F2 // (5/17) Left block
U' R U R L' U' R' // (7/24) F2L
U2 R U R' U F2 R U2 R' U2' R' F2 R // (13/37) ZBLL Pi

NEXT: U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B' L B2 F R' D' B F'


----------



## ch_ts (Jul 28, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B' L B2 F R' D' B F'



L B D' R2 F L' D' F2
L' U R U2 L U' L' U L U' L2
U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2
L F' U2 F L' F' L U2 L' F
view

Edit: LL cancels with end of last slot:
L B D' R2 F L' D' F2
L' U R U2 L U' L' U L U' L2
U' R U' R' U2 R U2 B' U2 B R' B' R U2 R' B U2
view

Next: D2 F R B R U R L2 U' D' B2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2 B'


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice!

L2 D F' U' B U2 R2 D' // (8) EO-line
U L // (2/10) left square
U' R2 // (2/12) right square
U R' U' R L U' R' U R // (9/21) right block
L' U' L // (3/24) left block
y R U2 R' U' R U' R' // (7/31) OLL AntiSune
y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // (14/45) PLL J

Shorter solution:
L2 D F' U' B U2 R2 D' // (8) EO-line
U L // (2/10) left square
U' R2 // (2/12) right square
U R' U' R L U' R' U R2 // (9/21) right block
L' U' L U R' // (5/26) left block
L' U' L U' L' U2 L2 U L' U L U2 L' // (13/39) ZBLL: left Sune + back left Sune

NEXT: L2 U2 L' F2 L U2 L' U2 R' D2 B U' F U' R' U' R2 U' F2 R2


----------



## willtri4 (Jul 31, 2017)

x2 y
F U2 R L B F2 D2 [7]
L U2 L' U2 R' U' R2 [7/14]
L U' L U L2 U L' U L U' L' [11/25]
U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R [10/35]
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R [9/44]
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 [7/51]

next: L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D' F' R' U2 R B R B R B2 D'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 7, 2017)

D U F U' R2 B' // (6) EOL (anti-cross)
R' U2 R U L D2 U2 L' U D2 L // (11/17) Left block
R' U R' U R U' R' U' R' // (9/26) Right block
y' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R // (15/41) 2GLL U

NEXT: B' D2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B D' F2 U R D F' R B2 D F'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 14, 2017)

SOLUTION: 

U2 B' L D U2 F' // (6) EO-line
L2 U2 L2 U L U L2 U' R2 D2 // (10/16) left block
U2 R U r2 U2 r2 R U' R L U' R' U L' // (14/30) right block
R' F' r U R U' r' F // (8/38) L3C

NEXT: F2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 D' R F2 L R' U R U' F R


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 15, 2017)

F2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 D' R F2 L R' U R U' F R

x2 // Inspection
U F' D2 L' R F L' R2 D' R' D' // XEOLine
L R U L' U L2 U' L' U' L' U2 L U2 R' // Multi-slotting F2L
U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' U L' U' L U L' U L U2 // 2GLL
40HTM, 49QTM

Next: B2 D R2 U F2 L2 D F2 U' L2 D2 R B' F U' L D2 R' F R2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 15, 2017)

B2 D R2 U F2 L2 D F2 U' L2 D2 R B' F U' L D2 R' F R2 U'

[SIMPLE] ZZ :

F2 R' B' U R' F // (6) EO-line
L R U' L R U R2 L2 U L2 U' L' // (12/18) left block
R U R2 U' R U' R' U' R // (9/27) right block
y R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 // (9/36) Fish
L' U R U' L U R' U' // (8/44) & Chips

NEXT: F' D2 L2 F U2 L2 B' F R2 D2 B2 R' U B U2 B R F U R2 F2


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 18, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F' D2 L2 F U2 L2 B' F R2 D2 B2 R' U B U2 B R F U R2 F2



[SIMPLE]:
B2 U2 L' B' // EO
D' L D2 L U F2 //line,square
U L U' R' U' L' U' L2 U L U2 R L' U L U' L' U L U2
// no fish
F2 D' F U2 F' D F U2 F // just chips
view

Next: B' R2 F U2 B F U2 F L2 U' L' R2 U' F2 U B U R'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 18, 2017)

Vanilla ZZ:

R' D R2 B' F L' F' // EOL
U' R' L' U' R U L U2 L2 R2 U L // (12/19) left block
R U' R2 U' R2 U R' U R U R' // (11/30) right block
y (R' U' R U') y (R U' R' U) (l R U' R' U R') // (14/44) ZBLL H

NEXT: R2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 B2 R2 B' D2 L' B' D U2 L2 R' D F2 R'


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 21, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 B2 R2 B' D2 L' B' D U2 L2 R' D F2 R'



F2 R F R' F U' F2 U B2 //EOline,square
L2 U2 R' //pseudo RB
U2 L2 U' L U L2 U' L2 U L' U L' U' L //LB
L U L' B2 D' R U' R' U R' D B2 //G-perm
R //fix
view

Next: U' B2 D' F2 D L2 U R2 U' L2 D B L' B U2 B L2 B' R B


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 21, 2017)

After your pseudo block, some pieces are in the right position for an easy half-block: L2 U L' U L2 but it leads to an inferior continuation.



ch_ts said:


> Next: U' B2 D' F2 D L2 U R2 U' L2 D B L' B U2 B L2 B' R B



ZZ Fish & Chips:

L2 B2 L B U L2 R' D' // EO-line + right square
R2 L' U' R U L2 // (6/14) left square
U2 R' L2 U R // (5/19) right block
U' L2 U2 L' // (4/23) left block
R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U (R') // (11/34) Fish (N-Perm)
(R') F' r U R U' r' F U' // (8/42) Chips (L3C - OLL T)

NEXT: L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D F2 D' F2 D2 R' U2 B F R' U2 L2 D R2 U


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 25, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D F2 D' F2 D2 R' U2 B F R' U2 L2 D R2 U



Another interesting solution (31 moves after canceled moves) 
it took me forever to figure out which one of my j-perms cancels moves
R' F U B2 L B R L' D' //eoline
R U R' U' L' U2 L' U2 R' U //almost
[U B': B2 R' U' R B2 L' D L' D' L2] //setup for J-perm
view

Next: U F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D' R F' D B R D' L' D2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 25, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> U F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D' R F' D B R D' L' D2 F'



ZZ Fish & Chips:

U' L' F R' B // (5) EOL
L U2 (R' U2 L) (R' U2 L) (R' U2 L) // (11/16) left block
R U2 R U' (R2 U') (R2 U') (R2 U') R' // (11/27) right block
y r U' r U2' R' F R U2' r2' F // (10/37) T-Perm
U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // (9/46) L3C

NEXT: F D F R L B' D F R2 F R2 B2 R2 U L2 D B2 U R2 F2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 1, 2017)

ZZ - Fish & Chips - Solution 1:

zz D U F U2 B D' // (6) EO-line
R' L U2 L2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R' // (11/17) Front slots
U L U' L' R' U' R // (7/24) Back slots
U2 r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' // (10/34) Fish (Y-Perm)
L2' D' L U2 L' D L U2 L // (9/43) Chips (L3C, COLL U)

ZZ - Fish & Chips - Solution 2:

zz D' U F L' U2 L B D // (8) EO-line
L2 U R2 U' R2 U' L' R2 U2 L2 // (10/18) Left block
U2 R U' R2 U' R2 // (6/24) Right block
y r U' r U2' R' F R U2' r2' F // (10/34) Fish (T-Perm)
L' U R U' L U R' U' // (8/42) Chips (L3C, Niklas)

NEXT: L2 B R2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' D' L' F' U' F' L' D' F R'


----------



## Elo13 (Sep 1, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L2 B R2 F' D2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' D' L' F' U' F' L' D' F R'



woah, all those pairs
R U2 L2 U' F // eo 5/5
L' U R U2 L' D' R' F2 U F2 // 2x2x3 10/15
R' U R' U2 R U' R2 // f2l+cancel 7/22
U2 R U R' U R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // 2gll 14/36

Next: 
R D2 B D R' F' B2 D' F R D2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 U'


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Sep 1, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> Next:
> R D2 B D R' F' B2 D' F R D2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 U'



Eoline: X2 U B R2 L D F' U2 B2 //8,8
FB: U' L' R2 U2 L U L//7,15
SB: R' U2 R2 U R' U R' U' R'// 9,24
FP: U2 R' U' R U' R' U R// 8,32
SP: U2 L U' L' U L U L'// 8, 40
COLL: R U R' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2//11,51
EPLL: M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M //9,60


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 1, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> Next: R D2 B D R' F' B2 D' F R D2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 U'



F' U' F R2 B' U R' D R' F' R2 // (11) EO-line + 2 front slots
L U2 R' U2 L' R U' R' U R // (10/21) 3rd slot + 4th pair
U2 R' U' R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R // (12/33) insert 4th pair + last layer

NEXT: L' B2 F2 R' D2 R U2 B2 L D2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L' B' D2 L D' F'


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 1, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L' B2 F2 R' D2 R U2 B2 L D2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L' B' D2 L D' F'



L F D' B R L' D
U' L' U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R U' R'
L U2 L' U L2 U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 
L U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' U
view

Next: F2 U' F2 D B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 L D' R2 B U L' U2 F' D2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 2, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Next: F2 U' F2 D B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 L D' R2 B U L' U2 F' D2 U



U' F' R' L' F2 U' B D // (8) EO-line
U2 R2 L' U2 L R2 U' R2 L U' R L' U L // (14/22) All but 4C
y' R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R // (7/29) 3 corner cycle
y2 R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // (38) 3 corner cycle

ZZ for FM (same skeleton):
U' L2 F' R' F L2 F L' B' L F2 L' B F2 U' B D // (17) EO-line + 4 corner cycle (7 moves canceled)
U2 R2 L' U2 L R2 U' R2 L U' R L' U L U2 // (15/32)

NEXT: F2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 F D2 B R2 D R2 B' U' L2 D F R F' U2


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 8, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 F D2 B R2 D R2 B' U' L2 D F R F' U2



U F L D R B D L R D
R' U2 R2 U' R' U R L2 U' L U' L U L 
U L U L' R U' R' U L U L' 
U2 L' U2 L U L' U L
view

Next: D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D2 F U2 L' D B U2 R' F L2 F2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 8, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D2 F U2 L' D B U2 R' F L2 F2



U' B L2 F' R F D // (7) EO-line
U2 L U L' U L2 U R' L U' L' // (11/18) Left block
U2 R' U R U R // (6/24) Right block
y' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // (7/31) Sune
y R' F' r U R U' r' F // (8/38) COLL T

NEXT: B' U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B F L' F2 U B D' U F U R' B2


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 11, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B' U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B F L' F2 U B D' U F U R' B2



L2 R2 F D R U B D2 R D //eoline
L' U2 L U2 L U R' U2 R2 U2 R' //rb
L' U' L' U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L U2 //lb
F' U' F U' F' U2 F2 U F' U F U2 F' //ll
view

L2 R2 F D R U B D' F2 D2 U' R2 D2 R' D is EOL + LB but I didn't see a good ending.

edit:
L2 R2 F D R U B D' F2 D2 U' R2 D2 R' D
U2 R' U R2 U' R' //pseudo rb
L U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 //fish
B L' B R2 B' L B R2 B2 //chips
R' //fix
view

Next: R2 F' B D' F U L D B2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 L2 U2 F2 L' F2 B'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 11, 2017)

U2 L' D F D L' D R B' // (9) EO-line
L U R' U R' L' U2 L2 // (8/17) carré + brelan
U' R U R U' R2 U' L U R' U L' U L // (14/31) F2L-1 + pair
U2 R' U R2 U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' // (14/45) last pair + COLL H

NEXT: D F2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 R' U' B2 U2 F U2 L R2 F U2 R



ch_ts said:


> L2 R2 F D R U B D' F2 D2 U' R2 D2 R' D is EOL + LB but I didn't see a good ending.


No better than 38.


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 23, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> D F2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 R' U' B2 U2 F U2 L R2 F U2 R



B' R B' L' F // (5) EO
R L U2 L D' // (5/10) DF-DB + 2 pairs
R U2 L' U' L' // (5/15) Slot 1 + 3rd pair
R' U' R' // (3/18) Slot 2
U L' U2 L // (4/22) Slot 3
U R' U' // (3/25) Slot 4
F2 r2 U' r' F r' F2 R // (8/33) COLL L
M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2 // (7/40) PLL H

NEXT: R' F' L' U' D' L' B' D B2 U' R2 F L2 B' L2 D2 B U2 F' B2
.


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 23, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R' F' L' U' D' L' B' D B2 U' R2 F L2 B' L2 D2 B U2 F' B2
> .



D B L2 F2 D' F' U' L2 B2 //eoline
R' L U L U R' U' L U' L' //left
R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R //right
B' U' B U' B' U2 B //fish
U2 R' U L U' R U L' //chips
view

Next: B2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 L B' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B F2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 23, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> B2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 L B' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B F2 U'



B' R' U F U R U L D' // (9) EO-line
R2 L U L U L' U2 R' // (8/17) Right
L' U2 L' U L U2 L2 U2 L // (9/26) Left
R2' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R // (9/35) COLL U
M2 U' M2 U2' M2 U' M2 // (7/42) PLL H

NEXT: B2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 R' D F L2 D2 L' F' L' D2 R
.


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 30, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> B2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 R' D F L2 D2 L' F' L' D2 R



ZZ for FMC :

F' D2 R' F' // (4) EO
L2 (+) U R U' R' U' L' D' L U2 L' // (11/15) Left block
R' U2 R // (3/18) All but 5 corners

(+) : B U F' U' (*) B' U F U'
(*) : U F' U' B2 U F U' B2

F' D2 R' F' // (4) EO
L2 (B U F2 U' B2 U F U' B U F) R U' R' U' L' D' // (18/22) F2L-2
L U2 L' R' U2 R // (6/28) Solved

NEXT: L' F2 L' U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' U L' R B' L B D F' R
.


----------



## Oatch (Sep 30, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L' F2 L' U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' U L' R B' L B D F' R



x2 B' D2 L' R' F L2 R' D //EOLine (8)
R2 U2 L U2 L R2 U L U' R' L' U L U' L' //F2L-1 (15)
U R' U2 R U' R' U R //F2L (8)
U R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' //COLL (11)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' //EPLL (8)
50 STM

Next: D' B2 R' F' L' B' L' U' L' F D2 R' F2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 30, 2017)

Oatch said:


> D' B2 R' F' L' B' L' U' L' F D2 R' F2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 R2



z F D R' L B' L' U' r2 // (8) EO-line
R' U' R' L U' L R' U2 R // (9/17) Right block
U L' U L U2 L2 U2 L2 U' L' // (10/27) 3rd slot + 4th pair
U' L2 D R2' D' L' D R2 D' // (9/36) 3 corner cycle
U2 L' U // (3/39) Solved



Spoiler: Linear solution



z F D R' L B' L' U' r2 // (8) EO-line
R' U' R' L U' L R' U2 R // (9/17) Right block
U L' U L U2 L2 U2 L2 // (8/25) 3rd slot
U' L' U' L U2 L' U // (7/32) 4th slot
x' L2 D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2 r // (9/41) COLL U



NEXT: D2 B2 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 F U2 R U F L' R2 F' U L F2 D2
.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 1, 2017)

Scramble: D2 B2 L2 B' L2 R2 U2 F U2 R U F L' R2 F' U L F2 D2

Reconed speedsolve, no warm up

x2 // Inspection
B' U2 L F' R2 L' D' //EOLine, 7
U' L' U' R' U' R2' // RF Block, 6
U2' L' U2 L U L // LB Block, 6
R U2' L U R' U' R // RB Slot, 7
U L' U L U' L' U L // LF Slot, 8
U' F U R U' R' U R U2' R' U' R U R' F' //COLL, 15
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U' // EPLL, 8

57 STM / 14.52s = 3.92 STPS

Next: B2 D2 F2 L' R' D2 U2 R' B2 U2 R D L' F' L B' R' D' B2 D' F


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 6, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> B2 D2 F2 L' R' D2 U2 R' B2 U2 R D L' F' L B' R' D' B2 D' F



zz L' D2 R F' B L' U' R' D' // (9) EO-line
U2 R' // (2/11) Right square
U R' U2 L2 U' R U2 L // (8/19) Left block
R' U' R // (3/22) F2L with twisted corner
U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' // (17/39) CLS Fish & Chips 3-in-1 super formula

NEXT : B' R2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' F2 U' F L' U' R B' D R D U2 B2
.


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 6, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B' R2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' F2 U' F L' U' R B' D R D U2 B2



B L2 R U F R2 U' B2 U' R2 // xeoline
U L U L U' R' // rb
U' L U L' U L2 U' L U L' // lb
B' U F R2 U R2 U' R2 B // ecnePekiM
y' R2 U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // commutator

44 htm [SIMPLE]


next: B2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 D R2 F' D B' U L' U F2 R2 F2 L' 
-


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 7, 2017)

mDiPalma said:


> B2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 D R2 F' D B' U L' U F2 R2 F2 L'



y D' B' R2 L D L' B // (7) EO-line
U2 M' x' U R' U2 L' U' R' // (8/15) Two squares
L' U2 M' x' U' R U R' U2 L' U L // (11/26) F2L completed
y F' U' r' F2 r U F R U' R' // (10/36) Solved

NEXT: U2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 F D2 F2 U' L' B L' B2 D' B2 U2 L' F2
.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 15, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> U2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 F D2 F2 U' L' B L' B2 D' B2 U2 L' F2



L' (y) M' F' D' (x) // (4) EO-line
U L' R U2 L U L2 U2 L2 U L // (11/15) Left
U2 R U' R' U R' // (6/21) F2L-1
U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // (10/31) F2L
U2 R' U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L' // (12/43) COLL H

NEXT: U2 R2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 F' U2 L' D' F U' F D' L F U' R
.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 20, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> U2 R2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 F' U2 L' D' F U' F D' L F U' R



U R2 D F R L U B' // (8) EO-line
L' U' L R U' R' // (6/14) Right square
U2 L U R' U2 L' U L U L // (10/24) Left block
U' R U' R' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U // (13/37) Last Slot Last Layer

NEXT: D' U2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' B' D B2 R' D2 F2 L' B U' F D
.


----------



## ch_ts (Oct 28, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D' U2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' B' D B2 R' D2 F2 L' B U' F D
> .



12 bad edges!
B F R U D' B2 R2 B D' //eoline
U R' U2 R' U' R' U' L U2 L' U2 R' //right
L2 S' L2 S L' U L' U L' //left
L' U2 L2 U L' U L U2 L' U' L' U L U //cancel 1 move
view

Next: F2 D' F2 D U B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F' D' F' L' D' B' R' U F L


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 28, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Next: F2 D' F2 D U B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F' D' F' L' D' B' R' U F L



OH Recon

x2 // Inspection, (0/0, 1/1)
D Rw' U x U R' (Rw U x') z U' z' D2 // EOLine (9/9, 13/14)
z U R2 U' R U' R' U R U2' R' U2' z' R' U R U2' R' (Rw x') U' z U' z' // Left Block (19/28, 24/38)
R' U R U2' R U R U2' R' U' R // Right Block (11/39, 11/49)
R' U R U2' z U' z' R' U R U' (Rw x') // COLL (10/49, 13/62)
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // EPLL (12/61, 12/74)

61 HTM/17.33 = 3.51 TPS
71 ETM/17.33 = 4.09 ETPS
I always go a bit overboard with the <z> rotations OH.

Next: F2 U' B2 D L2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U R D' U' R' B L2 B2 U L F2


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 28, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> 12 bad edges!



Yes! I posted it on purpose. 
Note that after a rotation, there are only 4 bad edges.


Spoiler



y' L R F' R2 D // (5) EO-line
R U' R' U' R U' R2 // (7/12) Two squares
U' R' U L' R U2 L' // (7/19) Left block
U' R' U' R U' R' L' U R U' // (10/29) Right block
R2 U2 L U L' U2 R U' L // (9/38) PLL J





GenTheThief said:


> F2 U' B2 D L2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U R D' U' R' B L2 B2 U L F2



R U L B // (4) EO
L U2 F2 L U' // (9) EO-line
D' r2 U' L // (4/13) Left block
R U2 R' U' R U' R2 // (7/20) RF block
U' R U R2 U R2 U L' U R' U' L U' // (13/33) Last pair / Last layer

NEXT: U2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 F2 R B' R2 D' B2 F2 R
.


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 5, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> U2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 F2 R B' R2 D' B2 F2 R



R2 U F' L2 U L B // (7) EO-line
L2 U R2 U2 R' U' L2 U2 L' U L // (11/18) Left
U R' U2 R' U' R' U R2 U (R) // (10/28) Right
(R') F2 R U' R2' F2 R U R U R2' F2 R2 U2 // (14/42) COLL Pi

NEXT: R2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 L D2 R' B2 U B2 L R D2 L2 B' U B2 F2
_


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 15, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> R2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 L D2 R' B2 U B2 L R D2 L2 B' U B2 F2



R D B' R U2 L2 F2 // (7) EO-line
R' U R U L2 U2 R2 U L // (9/16) Left block
U2 R U R' U' R U' R2 // (8/24) Right block
R' U L U' R U L' // (7/31) Niklas
R U R' U R U2 R' // (7/38) Sune

NEXT: F2 U2 L U2 L' R' F2 R' U2 L' R2 F' L2 D B2 L2 D' L' F D
_


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 15, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F2 U2 L U2 L' R' F2 R' U2 L' R2 F' L2 D B2 L2 D' L' F D
> _



x2 F D2 F D2 // EOLine
R' U2 L U2 L2 U R' U R' U' R L' U2 L // Left block
U R' U2 R U R U2 R U R U' R' U' R // Right block
U2 R U2 R' U L U' R U L2 U R' U' L U2 // ZBLL

Next: R' U' F B2 R F B' L' U' F U2 D2 L B2 R' U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 15, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> R' U' F B2 R F B' L' U' F U2 D2 L B2 R' U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R'



y2 L F' R' B M2' D' // (6) EO-line
L' U L' R U2 L' U2 L' // (8/14) Left square
R U R2' U L' U R // (7/21) F2L -1 edge
U2 x' R U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R2' x // (10/31) COLL T
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' U2' R // (12/43) L5E

NEXT: U' L U2 D' F' B' R' D' F B2 D L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U'
_


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 21, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> U' L U2 D' F' B' R' D' F B2 D L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U'



D F U' R L B' R2 F2 // (8) EO-line
R2 U' L U2 L2 U' R' U' L' // (9/17) Left
U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U' R' U' R // (10/27) Right
U R U2' R' U L' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' L U // (16/43) ZBLL Pi

NEXT: U2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 L F2 L U2 F2 D B2 L' B F' R B' L B' F'
_


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 21, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 L F2 L U2 F2 D B2 L' B F' R B' L B' F'
> _



z2 x'
R U' x U' R' L' F D' L2 D //EOLine (9)
U' R U2 R' U' R' //1x2x2 (6/15)
L U' L U' L' U L U2 L U L' // Left Block (11/26)
R' U2 R U2 R' U R //LS (7/33)
U2 R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' R' // ZBLL (14/47)

Next: B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 D' L2 U' F2 L U2 F' R' U2 B' D B' F


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 22, 2017)

Petro Leum said:


> B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 D' L2 U' F2 L U2 F' R' U2 B' D B' F



z2 F L2 D' R B' L' D // (7) EO-line
L' U2 R' U2 L' U R' U R' L' U L // (12/19) Left
R' U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R // (9/28) Right
y R' U L U' R U L' // (7/35) Niklas

NEXT: L2 U2 L' F' D' R U' B D' L U' B2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2
_


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 3, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> L2 U2 L' F' D' R U' B D' L U' B2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2



F' D R' L B' l2 D' // 7 - EO-line
R' U' R U' L' R2 U' R2 U' L' // 10/17 - Left block
U R' U' R U R // 6/23 - Right block -1 edge
U2 R2 U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 U' R // 12/35 - COLL Sune
U r' U M2' U M2' U M U2 M2' U' R U2 // 13/48 - L5E

NEXT: U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U L' B L' R' D L F2 L D'
_


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 6, 2017)

> U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U L' B L' R' D L F2 L D'



z2 R L' B2 U2 F D2 F2 // EO+Line (7)
U L' U2 R2' U' R // Right (6, 13)
L' U' L U2 L2 U L // L Block (7, 20)
U L U L' // L Pair + OLL Skip (4, 24)
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL (18, 42)

View at alg.cubing

F' B2 R2 D R' D' B D' R2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 6, 2017)

Rpotts said:


> F' B2 R2 D R' D' B D' R2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2



x2 B' E R' E' // 4 - EO-Line
U R2 L U' R2 U' R2 U L2 // 9/13 - Left block
R U2 R U' R' U R2 U2 R U R' U R U2 r2 // 15-28 - Right block
U2 M2' U' M2' U2 M2' // 6/34 - H-Perm



Spoiler



z2 F' E L' E' // 4 - EO-Line
U L2 R U' L2 U' L2 U R2 // 9/13 - Right block
L2 U L' U' L U // 6/19 - All but 4 twisted corners



NEXT: B L' U B' L U R U' L' U' L2 B2 U R2 B2 D R2 D' R2 F2
_


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 10, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> B L' U B' L U R U' L' U' L2 B2 U R2 B2 D R2 D' R2 F2



ZZ with 2-look L9P : 36 HTM / 38 actual STM

(z2 y) L2 R U' B2 U' B D' // 7 - EO-line
L' U2 L // 3/10 - Left block
U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R U R // 10/20 - Right block -1 edge
(U') R' U L U' R U L' // 7/27 - COLL (Niklas)
(U) R U R U R U' R' U' R' // 9/36 - Last 5 edges

NEXT: B R' B2 U' R U F B L' F' D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 U R2 B2
_


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 15, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> B R' B2 U' R U F B L' F' D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 U R2 B2



ZZ : 45 STM

L' F' B' U2 R' B' // (6) EO-line
R' U R2 L2 U' L2 U2 L U' L' U L // (12/18) Left
U R U2 R' U R2 U R2 // (8/26) Right -1 edge
U' R' U L U' R U L' // (8/34) COLL
R' U R U R' U2 R U' R' U' R // (11/45) L5E

Leor : 37 STM

x' D' R' U2 F2 L' D' R' D' L // (9) Left
R2 U M' U2 R r U2 r' // (8/17) EO-line
U R2 U R U' R2 U' R' // (8/25) Right
U2 R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L // (12/37) COLL Pi

NEXT: U2 F2 L' R2 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 L U2 B' R' F2 L2 D' L' R' U' F'
_


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 23, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> U2 F2 L' R2 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 L U2 B' R' F2 L2 D' L' R' U' F'



F' R2 U' F L D // (6) EO-line
R U L2 R2 U' L U // (7/13) Left square
D2 R D2 L // (4/17) Left block
R' U2 R U' R' U R // (7/24) Right square
U' R U // (3/27) Top square
R2' D' R U R' D R2 U2 // (8/35) Solved

NEXT: R U2 R2 U L D F R2 U D2 B' D2 R2 B D2 B R2 B' D2 F2
_


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 8, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> R U2 R2 U L D F R2 U D2 B' D2 R2 B D2 B R2 B' D2 F2



B D2 U' F' L' l2 D // (7) EO-line
L' U2 L' U2 L' R U2 R' U2 L' // (10/17) Left
R' U R U R' U2 R' U2 R2 // (9/26) Right square + Top square
U2 R U R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R U' R U2 // (15/41) Intuitive last slot + last layer

NEXT: B2 L D2 B2 L D2 L2 F2 L' F2 L D' L D' U R2 F' U R2 B2
_


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 14, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B2 L D2 B2 L D2 L2 F2 L' F2 L D' L D' U R2 F' U R2 B2



F L U' F' U2 R D F2 // (8) EO-Line
U R2 // (2/10) Right Square
L2 U R' U L' U' L' U' L' R U L // (12/22) Left block
U R' U R U' R' U R // (8/30) Right block
y R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R' // (9/39) Last layer

NEXT: D L2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 U L2 U F2 R U2 F D' B R2 D U B' D
_


----------



## Oatch (Jan 15, 2018)

I'll give you some company in this thread @Pyjam 



Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D L2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 U L2 U F2 R U2 F D' B R2 D U B' D



x2 D' B U F' R' D //EOLine (6)
U' R' L U' L' //Left Square (5/11)
U' R U2 R' U R U' R2 L' U2 L U R //Right Block (13/24)
U' L' U L R U' L' U M' //'Winter Variation' (9/33)
x' y2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' //PLL (14/47)
alg.cubing link

Next: U L2 D2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R U F U2 B' L R F' L2 F'


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 15, 2018)

Oatch said:


> Next: U L2 D2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R U F U2 B' L R F' L2 F'


I want to join in on the fun!
z2 y'//inspection
D' F D R L' B' F2//EOline, 7/7
R U' R U' R' U R U' L' R2 U' L' U' L//Left block, 14/21
U R U' R' U R' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R//Right block, 14/35
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'// PLL, 15/50. If I had rotated instead of AUFed, it would've been 48.
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U_L2_...
U_R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-//_PLL
How do you condense the links?

Next: F' U2 B' L2 U2 B F2 L2 B' D2 U2 L' B2 U R D' F L' U2 B F


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 15, 2018)

Many thanks. 
Great solve by the way.



Oatch said:


> U L2 D2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R U F U2 B' L R F' L2 F'



Funny solution. Don't try this at comp. 

zz D' L B D' R' L' F' D2 // (8) EO-line
R L' D2 U2 r2 U2 M2' // (7/15) Left block + Right block minus 1 edge on each side
L U L2 U' L2 U L // (7/22) Left block
U R D' R2' U R U R' U2' R2 D R' // (12/34) ZBLL U which preserves the pair on top
R U R U R U' R' U' R' U' // (10/44) Last 3 edges



PapaSmurf said:


> How do you condense the links?



Click on the small icon on the right of "Forum Link" and paste it here.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks! And that's a very interesting solve to say the least!
Scramble?


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 15, 2018)

I have to solve your scramble first.
…And I need to eat first.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 15, 2018)

Ooohhh. I thought you did it on my scramble. Oops.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 15, 2018)

PapaSmurf said:


> F' U2 B' L2 U2 B F2 L2 B' D2 U2 L' B2 U R D' F L' U2 B F



Do it at comp, win the comp, and become a legend  :

x2 L' D' R' F D2 R2 D' // (7) EO-line
R' L U' L U' L2 U' R2 // (8/15) Not a right block
L U2 L U L' U L' U' L' // (9/24) Not a left block
F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // (14/38) COLL Pi
E M2' E' U2 M2' U2 // (6/44) The final touch

NEXT: R' D2 F2 L U2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 R' F L' R F D U' F D2 R B'
_


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 15, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R' D2 F2 L U2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 R' F L' R F D U' F D2 R B'



x2 // Inspection
U' L' D R L' F L2 D' // EOLine (8/8)
U' R U R' U' R U2 R2 U' L U' L // L Block (12/20)
R2' U' R U' R U2' R' U R U R' U R U' // R Block (14/34)
R B2 R' U2 R' U2' R B2 R' U R U' R' U // ZBLL (14/48)
48HTM, 57QTM



Pyjam said:


> E M2' E' U2 M2' U2 // (6/44) The final touch


Alternatively, you could do x Uw' U' M2 U Uw (x')


Next: R2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 D L' U R' B2 L' F L' U2 F


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 15, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: R2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 D L' U R' B2 L' F L' U2 F


Ooh, my turn.
x2 B L U' L2 R F D' R2 D//kinda EOline 
R U' L' R2 U2 L U L//left square
R U R' L U2 R U R//right square
L' R U R' U2 R U' R'// right block 
U L U'L' U L U L'//left block
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R// CM- I mean COLL
U M2 U M2// 4C
Fun stuff.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 15, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: R2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 D L' U R' B2 L' F L' U2 F



x2//Inspection
B' R2 U L' F' B2 D2//EOline, 7/7
L2 R2 U R U' R U' R' U R//Right block, 10/17
L U L' U L' U' L' U' L' U' L//Left block, 11/28
R' U R' y U' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2//PLL, 14/42

You beat me to it!

[EDIT] I seem to be good at getting oll skips.

Next: U' F2 L2 D' B' R F2 B' R F2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 B2 D F2 U R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 15, 2018)

Sorry Sue.



GenTheThief said:


> R2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 D L' U R' B2 L' F L' U2 F



F' R2 D L' B // (5) EO
D M2' R' U' R // (5/10) Bottom block
D2 L U2 L' D // (5/15) F2L -2 slots
U R U' R' U' // (5/20) All but 3 corners
R D2 R' U R D2 R' U' // (8/28) Last 3 corners

There is a very good insertion:

x2 B' R2 U L' F // (5) EO
U L2 // (2/7) Bottom block
D' R U' R' D R2 D2 // (7/14) Corner permutation, F2L -2 slots
L U2 L' D // (4/18) 3rd Slot
U R U' R' U' // (5/23) Solved


----------



## Oatch (Jan 16, 2018)

PapaSmurf said:


> Next: U' F2 L2 D' B' R F2 B' R F2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 B2 D F2 U R2



z2 D' F' D F' D R' D' //EOLine (7)
L' U2 R2 L U R //Right Block (6/13)
U L U' L U2 L U' L' U' L U2 L' //Left Block (12/25)
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R //COLL (9/34)
y' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //EPLL (7/41)
alg.cubing link

Next: B' L B D L F R U' D2 B R2 U2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 L2 F' R'


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 16, 2018)

Oatch said:


> Next: B' L B D L F R U' D2 B R2 U2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 L2 F' R'


x2 F R (F B') U' R2 U (R' L) D // EOLine + square
R' L' U2 L' U2 L' // 2nd square
U2 L' U L R' U R U2 R' U L' // Finish F2L
R' U L U' R U L' U // ZBLL

Next: D2 F2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 L2 F' D2 L U F' R U' R2 F' R2


----------



## Oatch (Jan 16, 2018)

AlphaSheep said:


> Next: D2 F2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 L2 F' D2 L U F' R U' R2 F' R2



x2 D' R D L F L D //EOLine (7)
U L2 U' R' L2 U2 L R' U2 R //Right Block (10/17)
U L' U L U2 L U' L2 U2 L U L' U' L U L' //Left Block (16/33)
U R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' L' U R' U' L U //ZBLL (15/48)
alg.cubing

Pretty stock-standard speedsolving solution.

Next: R2 D R2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 D' B' F D' R F L2 B


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 16, 2018)

Oatch said:


> Next: R2 D R2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 D' B' F D' R F L2 B


x2 L' F L' (U D') F' D F2 // EOLine (8/8)
U2 L2 R' U L' U2 L U' L' // Left Block (9/17)
U R' U R' U' R U R U R' U2 R U' R' // Right Block (14/31)
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U2 // ZBLL (10/41)


Next: U' B2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D2 B' D' L B' R' B' F U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 16, 2018)

AlphaSheep said:


> U' B2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 D2 B' D' L B' R' B' F U'



z2 F B' D' B' L' R' D' // (7) EO-line
L' U2 R U' R // (5/12) Right square
L U' R L' U2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 U L // (12/24) Left block
U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R' // (8/32) Right block
U' R U R' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2' // (12/44) COLL Sune

NEXT: B' L2 B L2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 U L B' R D' F' U' R' D2 R
_


----------



## Oatch (Jan 17, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: B' L2 B L2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 U L B' R D' F' U' R' D2 R



x2 y' U' B' R L' F R L2 D //EOLine (8)
U2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 U' R' U2 L' //Left Block (10/18)
U' R' U R U2 R U' R' U2 R U R U2 //Right Block + cancellation (13/31)
R2 U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U //2GLL (14/45)
alg.cubing

Next: R' B2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 R2 B2 D F' D R2 B D' L' U' R' F


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 17, 2018)

Oatch said:


> Next: R' B2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 R2 B2 D F' D R2 B D' L' U' R' F


z2 // Inspection
U' B U2 L' F' L2 R' D// EOLine, 8/8 (I need to work on efficiency for this).
L2 U' L U' L// First square, 5/13
R U R' U2 R' U2 R'// Second square, 7/20
U' R' U L//First pair, 4/24
U' R U R' U R L U2 R' U R U2 L'//Second pair + WV-CP, 13/37
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2//PLL, 7/44

Next: U L' D2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 R D2 L R F' R' U B R' B D B


----------



## Oatch (Jan 17, 2018)

PapaSmurf said:


> Next: U L' D2 B2 R' F2 R' F2 R D2 L R F' R' U B R' B D B



z2 B' U' L' D' F R2 D' //EOLine (7)
L U2 L' U' L U2 //Left Square (6/13)
L2 U' L R2 U' R2 U' L U' R2 //Right Block (10/23)
U L' U L' U' L //Finish F2L (6/29)
U' R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' //COLL (9/38)
x' M U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 //EPLL (10/48)
alg.cubing

F2L in 29 is pretty good for me, LL is eh - nothing too special.

Next: R L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 B' L2 F' L2 R2 D' R2 B' L' B U' F D F2


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 17, 2018)

Oatch said:


> R L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 B' L2 F' L2 R2 D' R2 B' L' B U' F D F2


y z2//Inspection
U2 L R' F L D//EOLine, 6/6
U L' U' L' R2 U R L' U2 L//Left Block, 10/16
U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U R'//Right Block, 12/28
U2 x' R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R' F'//ZBLL, 11/39, could've been 38 if I rotated instead of AUFed. 

Next: U R B2 R' U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L' R' F R2 U L R2 D L' R F2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 17, 2018)

PapaSmurf said:


> U R B2 R' U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L' R' F R2 U L R2 D L' R F2



z2 L' R U F R' D' // (6) EO-line
L R' U' R U2 R2 U R2 // (8/14) Right square
L U2 L' U' L2 // (5/19) Left square
U2 L U R' U R // (6/25) Top square
U R' U' L' U' L U2 // (7/32) WTF!
R L U' R U2 L' U L U2 R' L' U R' // (13/45) PLL J

NEXT: F2 D2 R' F B' R2 L' D2 B D' F2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 B
_


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 17, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> F2 D2 R' F B' R2 L' D2 B D' F2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 B


Decided to do a Chris Tran
x' y2//Inspection
L U' F L D'//Green Line, 5/5
U' L R2 U2 L D2 R U R' D2//Left Block, 10/15
U2 R' U2 R' U2 R'//Right Square, 6/21
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R//TSLE, 12/32
y U R' U2 R' U R U' D' R U2 R U R U' R2 D R U//TTLL, 18/50

Next: L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F L2 U' L' R' F' L2 D' F2 R B' U2


----------



## Oatch (Jan 18, 2018)

PapaSmurf said:


> Next: L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F L2 U' L' R' F' L2 D' F2 R B' U2



z2 U' B' D L U' L' F //EOLine (7)
U2 L2 U R U2 R' U2 R2 //Right Square + Pair (8/15)
U2 L U' R' U' L2 U' L' //Left Block (8/23)
R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L (7/30)
U L' R U R' U' L U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 //ZBLL (16/46)
alg.cubing

Next: D' R2 B2 D B2 L2 D U2 L2 D' L2 B' R2 D2 U L' B D2 L' F2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 18, 2018)

Oatch said:


> D' R2 B2 D B2 L2 D U2 L2 D' L2 B' R2 D2 U L' B D2 L' F2 U2



F L' R' B' R' U' F // (7) EOline
U R U L2 U' L' U2 R U2 R2 // (10/17) Right block
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U2 L2 U2 L' // (10/27) Left block
R U R' U2 R' D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U R U' R' // (17/44) ZBLL

NEXT: L2 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 F2 L' F' L' F D U2 F' U L' B2
_


----------



## ch_ts (Jan 18, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L2 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 F2 L' F' L' F D U2 F' U L' B2
> _



L F U' D B D' R' D 
L' U2 R U2 R
L' U' L' U L R U R'
U L U2 L2 U L
F' U F U2 B' F' U F U' B U2
S2 U S' U2 S U S2
view

Next: B R2 U2 B2 D L2 U R2 B2 D' U' F2 R B' U' L' B2 D' U2 B F


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 19, 2018)

ch_ts said:


> B R2 U2 B2 D L2 U R2 B2 D' U' F2 R B' U' L' B2 D' U2 B F



z2 U L F' R' U' B // (6) EOline
L' U' R // (3/9) 3 pairs
L U' L2 U L // (5/14) Left square
U2 R' U' R' // (4/18) Right square
U L U2 R' L' // (5/23) Right block + 4th pair
U' L U2 // (3/26) Left block
R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U' R' U' R U' R' U' // (14/40) Upper layer

NEXT: F2 R B' L2 D R' U2 R F' L' U2 L F2 L' B2 U2 F2 R U2 D2
_


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 19, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F2 R B' L2 D R' U2 R F' L' U2 L F2 L' B2 U2 F2 R U2 D2



x2 (U' D) r U' l L D // EOLine (7/7)
U L U2 L U' L' U L // Left Block (8/15)
U R U2 R' U' R U R // Right Block (8/23)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U R U' // 2GLL (17/40)
alg.cubing.net

This is what I'd do in a speed solve. Very nice scramble.

Next: F2 R' B2 U' D L' D R B2 D U2 R2 L B' U' B2 D F L R B U F2 D L'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 19, 2018)

AlphaSheep said:


> F2 R' B2 U' D L' D R B2 D U2 R2 L B' U' B2 D F L R B U F2 D L'



z2 // 10 bad edges
y // 8 bad edges
B' R U' L' F B2 // (6) EOline
U' L R' U2 L' U L U' L2 U L U L' U2 L // (15/21) Left block
U' R U' R' U' R' U' R // (8/29) Right square + Top square
y (R U' R' U)2 R (U' R') // (11/40) 3 corner cycle
(R U) R D R' U' R D' R2' // (9/49) 3 corner cycle (COLL T)

NEXT: R2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 F2 R F2 D F L' D' U2 L D
_


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 20, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> R2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 F2 R F2 D F L' D' U2 L D



U2 S U' S U B2 // (6) EOline
L U' L' U' R2 // (5/11) Right Square
U2 L2 // (2/13) Left Square
U' R // (2/15) Top Square
L U2 R' U2 L' // (5/20) Left block
U2 R' D' R U' R' D R // (8/28) Right Block
U' L' U R U' L U R' // (8/36) Top Block

Optimized version:

U2 S U' S U B2 // (6) EOline
L U' L' U' R2 // (5/11) Right Square
U2 L2 // (2/13) Left Square
U' R // (2/15) Top Square
L' U2 L' U' R' U L U2 L2 // (9/24) Subtle corner permutation
U R U R' // (4/28) Left block
U2 L' U // (3/31) Solved

NEXT: D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 D' B L2 D U' L2 R F2 D' B2 L
_


----------



## Oatch (Jan 22, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 D' B L2 D U' L2 R F2 D' B2 L



x2 L U' L F' R2 D //EOLine (6)
U2 R' U R' U' R' //Right Square (6/12)
U R' L U' L' U' L' U R //Left Square + Finish Right Block (9/21)
L U L' U' L U L' U2 L // Finish F2L + Phasing (9/30)
U R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U //2GLL (17/47)
alg.cubing

Next: D' F2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 U' F' R' B L R' D' U' L'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 22, 2018)

Oatch said:


> D' F2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 U' F' R' B L R' D' U' L'



z2 L B' U' F U L' D // (7) EOline
U2 R U L' U2 L' U2 R U2 L2 U2 L' // (12/19) Left block
R2 // (1/20) Right block -1 edge
U F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // (14/34) COLL U
(R' U')2 (R U)3 // (10/44) L3E

NEXT: B2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 B2 L2 B U2 B U' L2 B2 U' L' D L R' B' U'
_


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 25, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 B2 L2 B U2 B U' L2 B2 U' L' D L R' B' U'



z2 U' L' D' U2 B L' F // (7) EOline
R U' R' L U' L' U' L' U2 L' // (10/17) Left block
R2 U R' U' R2 U // (6/23) easy bicolor block
R' U2 R2 U2 R2 // (5/28) Right block
U B r2' U2' R B R' U2 r U' r // (11/39) 2E2C permutation (*)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U // (10/49 COLL U, last 3 corners

(*)





NEXT: F' D R D2 B R' L U R F' B2 U2 L F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 R D2
_


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 28, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> F' D R D2 B R' L U R F' B2 U2 L F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 R D2



z2 B F L' D' F U2 F2 // (7) EOline
R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R // (9/16) Right block
L U2 L2 U' L2 U2 L' U L U L' // (11/27) Left block
R' U' R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U2 // (12/39) Last layer

NEXT: B2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 U' R B' L2 R' D' B2 R D U' R2
_


----------



## _zoux (Jun 22, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> z2 B F L' D' F U2 F2 // (7) EOline
> R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R // (9/16) Right block
> L U2 L2 U' L2 U2 L' U L U L' // (11/27) Left block
> R' U' R U' R2' D' r U2 r' D R2 U2 // (12/39) Last layer
> ...


x' L2 R' F R B D' B2 // 7 // eol //
L U2 L' R2 U2 R' U2 L' // 8 // fb //
U' R U2 R' U R // 6 // sb //
R' D' R U' R' D R // 7 // ols //
U2 R2' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // 17 // G perm //
45 moves.
Next: B2 D R' D' F' R' U2 L D2 R' B U2 F R B D' R2 F U2 F


----------



## _zoux (Jun 22, 2018)

_zoux said:


> x' L2 R' F R B D' B2 // 7 // eol //
> L U2 L' R2 U2 R' U2 L' // 8 // fb //
> U' R U2 R' U R // 6 // sb //
> R' D' R U' R' D R // 7 // ols //
> ...


R' U B' L2 F L F' D L2 B2 // xeol // 10
U' R U' M' x' U2 L' // fb // 6
U' R U R U R' U2 R U' R' U R // sb // 12
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // zbll // 11
Next: F R D2 F R' D L2 F2 U' B' R' D L' F D' L' F2 L2 D' B'
Also, sorry for advs but here's zz server https://discord.gg/pPXyHus
If anyone dont want me to adv, just tell me i'll delete the link.


----------



## _zoux (Jun 23, 2018)

_zoux said:


> R' U B' L2 F L F' D L2 B2 // xeol // 10
> U' R U' M' x' U2 L' // fb // 6
> U' R U R U R' U2 R U' R' U R // sb // 12
> R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // zbll // 11
> ...


(U D') (F' B) (U' B) F2 U B2 // 6 ATM // eol
U2 L' U' L2 U L2 U2 L' U' L U L' // 12 ATM // fb
U' R' U R U2 R U R' // 8 ATM // sb
R' U' R U R2 F' R U R U' R' F U' R U R' U R U2 // 19 ATM // zbll
45 ATM
Next: D' B L B' U' F' R2 D2 F2 R2 D R U2 R D L' U R2 D R'


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 23, 2018)

_zoux said:


> (U D') (F' B) (U' B) F2 U B2 // 6 ATM // eol
> U2 L' U' L2 U L2 U2 L' U' L U L' // 12 ATM // fb
> U' R' U R U2 R U R' // 8 ATM // sb
> R' U' R U R2 F' R U R U' R' F U' R U R' U R U2 // 19 ATM // zbll
> ...



x2
U D2 F' R D // EOLine + Stuff
U' R2' U' R U' R' U' R2 // RB
U L U' L' U2 L' U R' U2' L' // L
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // RF
U' R2 D R' U R D' R' U' R U' S' U2 S U' R2 // 1L 2A LL

47 STM, 49 HTM, 59 QTM
Fairly close to what I would do in a speed solve. I would have done U MUperm U' for the LL though.

Next: U2 L2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 R' B2 D2 R D' R' F U' L B' D U2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 1, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> U2 L2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 R' B2 D2 R D' R' F U' L B' D U2 F'



zz F R2' F D R U B R U' L D // (11) EO-line
U2 L' U L // (4/15) Left square
U' R' U' R2 // (4/19) Right square
U L // (2/21) Left block
R U R' U2 R // (5/26) 4th pair
U' L' U2 L U2 R' // (6/32) Right block
U' L' U L U // (5/37) Solved

NEXT: B' R2 D2 R D F U' D2 F R' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 L B2 L2 F2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 5, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B' R2 D2 R D F U' D2 F R' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 L B2 L2 F2 U2



(x) L R' U B F' R' D // (7) EO-line
R U2 R' L' U' L' // (6/13) Left square
R2 U L' U R' U' R // (7/20) Rigtht square
U2 L U' L' // (4/24) Left block
U' R U' R' U2 R // (6/30) 4th pair
U R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U2 // (11/41) last slot + last layer

NEXT: R' B U' B2 R U F' R' D2 R' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 D B2
—


----------



## A Nonconformist (Jul 6, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: R' B U' B2 R U F' R' D2 R' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 D B2


z2 y B L R' U' F D2 R2 D' (eoline + first square)
R2 U2 L U' L' R U L U R' (finish first block + second square)
U' L U' L' U L U L' (finish second square)
U' L' U2 L U L' U L U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L U' M2 (zbll + fix nmb)

Next: L2 R2 B U2 F' R2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 U' L B R B' D F R2 B F'


----------



## _zoux (Jul 6, 2018)

x2 U' D F' R U B D' F2 // EOLine // 7
U R' L' U2 R' U' R' // Square // 7
U R' U' R U2 R' U R // Pair // 8
U2 L U2 L' U' L // Square // 6
U L U L' U L U' L' // Pair // 8
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' F U' R' U' R U F' U' // 16
46, speedsolve

next: U2 R U' F' U2 L' U' L2 B' D L' U L' F' R' U F' U2 L' U2


----------



## _zoux (Jul 6, 2018)

D' F2 L2 B' D B2 // EOLine // 6
R U R U2 L' U' L' // square // 7
U' R2 r' F r // pair // 5
R U2 R2 // Square // 3
U' R' U R U' R' U R // Pair // 8
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U' R' F' U' F U R U' // ZBLL // 19
48, speedsolve


----------



## _zoux (Jul 12, 2018)

L' D B' U F L2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 D R' D2 B2 L U' B R F' // Scramble

ZZ-C# 

x M' U D' F R D F2 // 7,7 // eoline
U R' U2 R U' R U R // 8,15 // first square
L' U2 L2 U2 L' U' L' // 7,22 // second square
U R U' L' U' M' x' // 6,28 // pair
R U2 R' U R U2 R' // 7,35 // OLLS
B U' F2 U B' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U F2 // 14,49 // TPLL


----------



## _zoux (Jul 12, 2018)

All are semi speed-solves, enjoy :3

U' R2 D F2 D F D F R2 F2 L F D2 R F' U B2 L U2 F
R' D' U2 F' D L2 D // EO-Line // 7/7
R L2 U L2 // First Square // 4/11
U R U' R' U2 L' // Pair // 6/17
R U' R U' R U R // Second Square // 7/24
U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' // Cool OLS // 7/31
y R' U R' U' B' R' B2 U' B' U B' R B R // very cool V Perm // 45 STM

B' L2 B' D L' B' L' F2 R2 D' L' D2 B L' F' R U2 L F2 L
R' B' F L' F' D' R2 D' // EO-Line // 8/8
L2 U' L2 U2 L' // First Square // 5/13
U R' U R2 U2 R2 // Second Square // 6/19
U2 R' U R U R' // Pair // 6/25
U' L U2 L' U' L U' L2 U' L U' L' U' L // sune-ish OLS // 14/39 
y' U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // A perm // 49 STM

F2 D B2 D' R2 F U' B2 D F2 L F2 L' D' B2 U2 L B' U B
R' B F' D' B' D' L' D // EO-Line + Preserve pair // 9/9
U R U2 L U2 L // First Square // 6/15
U L // Pair // 2/17 
R' U2 R' U' R' U2 // Second Square // 6/23
R' U R L' U R' U' R U R' U' R L // another Cool OLS // 10/33
y L2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 U' // Cool T Perm // 44 STM

F2 L U F' R' D2 F2 U' B' U F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B U' B R' U 
U' D F' B D' B R D' R' D' // EOLine // 10/10
R' U' R U' R // 5/15
L U L' U L2 U' L2 // Second square // 7/22
U' L U' L' U' L2 // Pair // 6/28
U L' U L U R U R' L' // OLS // 9/37
y f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // G perm // 49 STM

U L' B2 U' R2 F' D' B' D R2 D' L' F2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 B' D2
R D F B' L' B' D R2 D // EOLine // 9/9
U L U' L2 // First Square // 4/13
R U2 R2 // Second Square // 3/16
U2 R' U R L // Pair // 5/21
U2 L2 D' L U2 L' D L U' L // OLS // 10/31
y' R U2 R' U B L' B' R B L B' U R' // 44 STM

R' D B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 B D' R' B R' U' L2 F U2 B2
D2 F' U2 B2 // EOLine // 4/4
U x M U2 L' // First Square // 4/8
R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R // Second Square // 7/15
U' L' U' L // 4/19
U' R U2 R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' // OLS // 12/31
x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 B2 // 41 STM

D2 F' D' F U F2 D2 L2 U2 B R F2 D R2 D2 R2 U' B2 L B
L' U' D R F U2 R2 L' D // EOLine // 9/9
U2 L' U L' U' L2 // First Square // 6/15
R' U R2 U2 R' U R2 // Second Square //7/22
U R' U2 R U' R' // Pair // 6/28
U' R' U2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 R // OLS // 11/39
y2 B2 R B U B U' B' R' B U2 B' U2 B U' // R perm // 14/53 STM

D L F D' L F2 U F' D R B' L' B' U B U2 B2 D2 F2 R
F' B U' F D R' D' // EOLine // 7/7
R' U R U' R' // First Square // 5/12
U L U L' U L2 // Second Square // 6/18
R' U' R U2 R' U R // Pair // 7/25
U2 L U L' U L' D' L U' L' D L U L U L' // OLS // 16/41
R U' L d2 L' U L R' U' R U2 r' F l' U' // Dank N Perm // 56 STM // Really unlucky solve

Next: L' B' L2 F D2 B' R F2 L F U B2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U L


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 12, 2018)

Scramble: L' B' L2 F D2 B' R F2 L F U B2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U L

x2 // 0/0, Inspection
L R' U2 B D' R D // 7/7, EOLine
L U' L2' U L // 5/12, LF
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' // 8/20, LB
U' R' U R2 U R' // 6/26, RF
U2' R' U' R // 4/30, RB
U2' R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 // 14/44, COLL
U' M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2' // 8/52, EPLL

52/9.81 = 5.30 STPS

Next: U2 B L2 R F' B' U2 B2 D' B R' D F' U D2 F2 L' D F U' D B L U L'


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 17, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> U2 B L2 R F' B' U2 B2 D' B R' D F' U D2 F2 L' D F U' D B L U L'



(z2) L R' U D' F R' L2 D' // (8) EO-line
U2 L' U L' U R U' L' // (8/16) Left block
R' U R2 U R' U' R' U' R U2 (R') // (11/27) Right block
(R) (D R' U2 R D' R') (U' R' U2' R U' R' U' R) U // (16/43) EZLL L

NEXT: U F2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 D B2 U R' U2 F L R F2 R F
—


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 17, 2018)

U F2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 D B2 U R' U2 F L R F2 R F

x2
L' R2' B' R L2' D // EOLine 6/6
L2' U2' L' U L // LB 5/11
U' R' U' R L U R' U R' U R // RB 11/22
U R U' R' // RF 4/25
L' U L U' L' U' L // 8/33
y2' R U' R2' D' R U' R' D R U' R U R' U R U R' U // ZBLL 18/51

51 HTM, 56 QTM

Next: L2 B' U2 R F L2 U L F2 U2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 B' D2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 17, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> L2 B' U2 R F L2 U L F2 U2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 B' D2 L2



(z2) F R U L B R' L' D' // (8) EO-line
U R U L2 U' R L' U L // (9/17) Left block
R' U' R' U' R U2 R2 // (7/24) Right block
U' R2' F R U R U' R' F' R U2' R' U2 R // (14/38) PLL R

NEXT: B2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U R D2 U2 B D F' L2 B2 U
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 19, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U R D2 U2 B D F' L2 B2 U



z2 B' D' F D R D // (6) EO-Line
R2 U2 R U R2 L U' L2 U' R' // (10/16) Right block
U' L2 U2 L U L2 U2 L' // (8/24) Left square + 4th pair
U L U' L2' U R U' L U R' // (10/34) Last slot + last layer

NEXT: F D2 F L2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 B U' F2 R2 F L2 U' R' F2 D R2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 23, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> F D2 F L2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 B U' F2 R2 F L2 U' R' F2 D R2



(z2) L F' L2 U D' B R D' // (8) EO-line
R D2 R' U2 L R' U2 L2 // (8/16) Left
R U' R2 U' R' U2 R' // (7/23) Right
U2' (R U R' U R U2) (R D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R') U' // (17/40) ZBLL L = Sune + COLL U

NEXT: R2 F2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 F' L2 B R2 D' L' F' R F R2 B' L D2 B'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 27, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> R2 F2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 F' L2 B R2 D' L' F' R F R2 B' L D2 B'



(z2) R L' D B' R U R D' L F // (10) EOL
L2 U2 R' D2 R D2 // (6/16) Right
L U2 L2 U L // (5/21) Left
U2' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U // (11/32) COLL L
M2' U M' U2' M U M2' // (7/39) PLL U

Optimized version:
(z2) R L' D B' R U R D' L F
L2 U2 R' D2 R D2
L U2 L2 U' L' D' L U2 L' D L2
U' M2' U M' U2 M U M2'
35

NEXT: L2 B D R2 U' R U' B' R' U2 F2 R2 B D2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 U2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 1, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> L2 B D R2 U' R U' B' R' U2 F2 R2 B D2 F L2 B2 U2 R2 U2



(z2) F D R' B R2 D' // (6) EOL
R L U' R2 U' R2 L' U' L U2 L' R' // (12/18) F2L-1
U' L' U' L U' // (5/23) AB4C

(z2) F D R' B R2 D' // (6) EOL
R L (*) U' R2 U' R2 L' U' L U2 (+) L' R' // (12/18) F2L-1
U' L' U' L U' // (5/23) AB4C

(*) = L' D' L U' L' D L U
(+) = U' R2 U L' U' R2 U L

(z2) F D R' B R2 D' // (6) EOL
R D' L U' L' D L R2 U' R2 L' U' L U R2 U L' U' R2 U R' // (21/27) F2L-1
U' L' U' L U' // (5/32) Solved

NEXT: D' R2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 U' F' D2 L' B' F2 D' B R2 B R2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 8, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> D' R2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 U' F' D2 L' B' F2 D' B R2 B R2



ZZ, simple ZBLL :

(z2) L' B' U L' D' F // (6) EOL
U2 R2 U2 R U2 L R2 U2 L2 U' L' // (11/17) Left
U R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R U' R' // (14/31) Right
(y) U F R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2' R' // (13/44) ZBLL

ZZ, shorter right block, COLL :

(z2) L' B' U L' D' F // (6) EOL
U2 R2 U2 R U2 L R2 U2 L2 U' L' // (11/17) Left
U2 R U' R U2 R2 U' R U R U R' // (12/29) Right
R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // (9/38) COLL
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // (8/46) EPLL

ZZ, linear FMC :

(z2) L' B' U L' D' F // (6) EOL
U2 R2 U2 R U2 L R2 U2 L2 U' L' // (11/17) Left
U' R' U' R' U' R2 U2 D R' U R D' // (12/29) AB3C and setup
(y) R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 // (8/37) 3-corner cycle
F2 U2 // (2/39) Solved

NEXT: D2 F' D' B U' L' D L2 F D' L U2 D2 L U2 R' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2
—


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Aug 8, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> .......
> NEXT: D2 F' D' B U' L' D L2 F D' L U2 D2 L U2 R' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2
> —



x2 //inspection
M' U l (U' D) B' L U' R2 D'// EOline // 9/9
L' U2' R' // 221 RB // 3/12
U L2' R' U R U2 L // LB // 7/19
R' U2' R U R' U2' R // F2L #4 // 7/26
U' L' U' L U' L' U' R U' L U R' U// ZBLL // 13/39 speedsolve

NEXT: L2 D2 U2 F' D2 F R2 B' D2 L2 F D' L2 U2 R D2 U' L U2 L' F


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 13, 2018)

Lazy Einstein said:


> L2 D2 U2 F' D2 F R2 B' D2 L2 F D' L2 U2 R D2 U' L U2 L' F



(z2 y') F R2 D B R' L2 D' // (7) EOL
R2 L U' L' // (4/11) 3 pairs
R U2 L' U2 R' U' R' U L2 U2 L // (11/22) F2L-1
U R' U' R U2 R' U R // (8/30) 4th pair
U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R U R2' U R2 U2' R' U // (17/47) 2GLL

NEXT: R2 D2 R' F2 R U2 R D2 R' U2 R' B' D2 U F' D' F2 L U R B
—


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 15, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> R2 D2 R' F2 R U2 R D2 R' U2 R' B' D2 U F' D' F2 L U R B



(z2) B' L B' R2' F' D L' D // (8) EOL
U' L U' R U' R U L2 U' L' // (10/18) Left
R2 U2 R2 U' R
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // (13/31) Right
L' U2 L U L' U L // (7/38) Left Anti-Sune
(x) R' U R D' R' U' R D // (8/46) COLL L

NEXT: L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 R' F' R' B F L D' L2 F'
—


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 15, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 R' F' R' B F L D' L2 F'



Speedsolve

x2 // inspection
R B' R' U' L' F R' L2 D' // EOLine, 9/9
L' U L U' L' U L // LF, 7/16
U R2 U L U L' // LB, 6/22
U2' R' // RF, 2/24
R' U2 R U R' U' R // RB, 7/31
U2 R' U2' R U2' R' U R U2' R' U R U2' R' U' R U2' // 2GLL, 17/48

12.05 / 48 HTM = 3.98 HTPS

Next: R B2 D U B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 R' F' L U R D' L' R D


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 16, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> R B2 D U B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 R' F' L U R D' L' R D



(x2) L U' D F L' U' R D // (8) EOL
L2 U2 L' U' L U' L R U L U L' // (12/20) Left block
U D R' U' R D' U R' U' R U R2 U // (13/33) Right block

NEXT: B2 L F2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 L B' D F2 L2 R D' U2 B' U' L2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 21, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> B2 L F2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 L B' D F2 L2 R D' U2 B' U' L2



(z2) B' F' U L' F L2 D' // (7) EOL
L R' U R U2 L R U L U L' // (11/18) Left block
R' U R' U' R2 U' R U R' // (9/27) RBD + UBL squares + FR edge
U' R' D' r U2 r' D R2 U' R' // (10/37) Solve DFR corner + swap 2 edges on U
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R // (8/45) Classic 3-corner cycle

NEXT: R2 L U B D' B2 L F2 R D' R2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 25, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> R2 L U B D' B2 L F2 R D' R2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2



(x2) R F' U' L2 F D' // (6) EOL
R2 U2 L' R U2 L // (6/12) 1 square
R2 U R
(U2 R D' R' U2 R D) // (+7) 3-corner cycle
L U2 R // (6/25) 2 squares
U2 L2 U R U' L U L U' R' // (10/35) 6 squares

NEXT: F2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 F L2 U' B' D' U' L2 R U' L B2 F
—


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 30, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> F2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 F L2 U' B' D' U' L2 R U' L B2 F



M2' D F U' L B // (6) EOL
R' U' R2 U' R' U' R' U L2 // (9/15) Left block
D' R U R' D R U' R' // (8/23) Right square
U' R' U R L U' R' U R L' // (10/33) Right block
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' // (9/42) Sune - Solved

NEXT: R D2 B2 U2 B2 R' U2 L D2 L' F D L D2 U B' F2 L D'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 8, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> R D2 B2 U2 B2 R' U2 L D2 L' F D L D2 U B' F2 L D'



zz B' D' L F' R U L D // (8) EOL
L U L' U2 R2 U R // (7/15) Right
U2 R' U L2 U' R U2 L U2 L // (10/25) Nice, isn't it?
R U2' R' U2 R' F R U R U' R' F' // (12/37) Solved

NEXT: L' F L' U B2 D' R' L B' R' D2 F2 L' B2 L F2 R2 U2 L U2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 13, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> L' F L' U B2 D' R' L B' R' D2 F2 L' B2 L F2 R2 U2 L U2



Speed:

(x2) L U' D B2 L2 B' // (6) EOL
R' L U L' U L' R' U R' U2 L' // (11/17) Left
R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U' R U R' // (11/28) Right
U' R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2' R' F // (13/41) ZBLL

Optimized:

(x2) L U' D B2 L2 B' // (6) EOL
R' L U L' U L' R' U R' U2 // (10/16) Left
R' U' R U L' // (5/21) CP
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R U' R U // (10/31) AB3C
R2' D' R U' R' D R // (7/38) CP

NEXT: F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D2 R2 U F' L2 D2 R2 D' L' F' D' B R'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 17, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D2 R2 U F' L2 D2 R2 D' L' F' D' B R'



(z2) L' B U L R2' F // (6) EOL
L U2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 U2 R U' L' // (11/17) Left
U R U R' U R2 U R U2 R' U R // (12/29) Right
y' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 // (8/37) Sune

NEXT: U L2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 D' L2 D B' D U' F R' B2 U' L2 F R
—


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 21, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> U L2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 D' L2 D B' D U' F R' B2 U' L2 F R



(zz) R F R' U B L' D' // (7) EOL
R U R2 D' L' U' L D U L2 U L // (12/19) Left
R U2 R U R2 U2 R' U R' U' R // (11/30) Right
L' U2 L U L' U L U // (8/38) Anti-Sune

NEXT: D2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 B' U F' R' F D L U' L D' B'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 2, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> D2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 B' U F' R' F D L U' L D' B'



zz B U2 R' F D' R D' // (7) EOL
U R' U L U2 L // (6/13) Left square
R' U2 R U' R L U R U' R' // (10/23) Right block
L' U' L // (3/26) Left block
yy R U' R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R // (11/37) All but 3C
L' U R U' L U R' // (7/44) Niklas : 3C-cycle

NEXT : B F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 F' U2 L2 U F2 D' L' D2 B U' L' B'
—


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 4, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 F' U2 L2 U F2 D' L' D2 B U' L' B'
> —


x2
B R L U' F' L2 D // eoline
L U' L' U2 L' U' L' // left square
U L' U' R' U' R2 // right square
U L U2 L' U L U' L' // finish left
R U R' U2 R // finish right
U' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' // g perm

NEXT: D' F D' R D' F D2 B2 U' R' U D2 L2 F2 U L2 U F2 R2 D


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 5, 2018)

willtri4 said:


> D' F D' R D' F D2 B2 U' R' U D2 L2 F2 U L2 U F2 R2 D



(z2) D R U B R L2 D' // (7) EOL
R2 U' L' U2 L' U2 R2 U' L' // (9/16) Left
U2 R U2 R U R U2 R U2 R' // (10/26) Right
F R' F' r U R U' r' U // (9/35) COLL
M2' U M U2 M' U M2' // (7/42) PLL U

NEXT : R2 F2 L2 U B2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L D B U' L2 U' F' L' F2 U'
—


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 15, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 F2 L2 U B2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L D B U' L2 U' F' L' F2 U'



U2 F' L2 B' D' // eodb
L U L' F2 U' L' U' L' // left
U R' U2 F2 D R D' // ?
L' U2 L U2 R2 // (-1)*?
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // R perm

=38 htm, after cancellation

next: L2 R2 B' F2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 L' B' R2 B' U F L F D2


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 15, 2018)

mDiPalma said:


> L2 R2 B' F2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 L' B' R2 B' U F L F D2



Easy one.

(zz) D' F' R2' F // (4) EO-Line
U' R2 L U' R' U' L' U L' // (9/13) Left
R' U2 R U R' U' R U' (R2) // (8/21) Right
(R) U R2' D' R U R' D R2 U2' R' // (11/32) Simple ZBLL

NEXT : R2 B R2 U2 F R2 D2 B' D2 U2 F D' U2 L' F D2 B L2 B2 R' U'
—


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 23, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 B R2 U2 F R2 D2 B' D2 U2 F D' U2 L' F D2 B L2 B2 R' U'



B' F2 L U' F // eoline
U L' U L' U' L2 // square
R' U' R' L U2 R' // f2l-1
U' L' U L2 U2 L' U' L U' L' // edges
R' U L' U' R U2 R U' L U R' U2 // 2 3-cycles

39 htm

next: R F' R F2 R' D' R2 F L' D2 R B2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 B2 L
.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 23, 2018)

mDiPalma said:


> R F' R F2 R' D' R2 F L' D2 R B2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 B2 L



(zz) F2 U2 L' F' U L2 U2 R F2 // (9) XEO-line
L U2 L U2 L2 // (5/14) F2L-1
U R' U R2' F2 R' U2 R' U2 R2' F2 R' U2 // (13/27) Last slot + last layer

NEXT : R2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 R D' L D2 U' F2 R F L' U'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 14, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> R2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' R2 D2 R D' L D2 U' F2 R F L' U'



(z2) R' F' R2 D' B' // (5) EOL
R2 L U L' U L' U R' U' R2 U' L' // (12/17) Left block
R2 U' // (2/19) Pseudo-Right block
R2 U2 L U' R U L' R' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 // (16/35) ZBLL

NEXT : R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 F D' U2 B2 L' B D' F L U
—


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 14, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> (z2) R' F' R2 D' B' // (5) EOL
> R2 L U L' U L' U R' U' R2 U' L' // (12/17) Left block
> R2 U' // (2/19) Pseudo-Right block
> R2 U2 L U' R U L' R' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 // (16/35) ZBLL
> ...


Love this thread type. Helps non-users get a gist of the method


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 14, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Love this thread type. Helps non-users get a gist of the method



In this particular case, you'd better do L2 before you scramble.


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 24, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 F D' U2 B2 L' B D' F L U



(z2) B' L' B L D U F' D // (8) EO-line
R U2 R2 U' L U' R U' L U' R2 // (11/19) F2L 1 & 2
U R' U2 R2 U' L U R' // (8/27) F2L 3
U' L' U' L U L' U L U L' // (10/37) F2L 4

NEXT : F D L2 B2 U' D' B U R B D' B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' F2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Nov 24, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F D L2 B2 U' D' B U R B D' B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' F2



R L' F R U L2 D' F L' U D' R' D2 // EOCross
U' L' U // 1st pair
L2 U2 L' // 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U' // 4th pair
R2 U R' U F' R U2 R' U2 R' F // COLL
U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' // EPLL

Next: F2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 B' D U2 R' F2 L F' D' B' D L'


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 25, 2019)

RedstoneTim said:


> F2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 B' D U2 R' F2 L F' D' B' D L'



(z2) R D' L U B' L F' // (7) EO-line
L U L' U' L' // (5/12) left square
U2 R U D R U' R' D' U R // (10/22) 2/3 of left block + right square + 2 pairs
U' R U2 R' U2 L // (6/28) 8/9 of left block +…
R U' R' U // (4/32) Left block + right block
L R2 // (2/34) solved

NEXT : F2 R2 B' U L F D' R2 U L U2 L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D' R2 D2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 11, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> F2 R2 B' U L F D' R2 U L U2 L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D' R2 D2



(z2) U' F U' M U M' (y) // (6) EO+line
U2 L' U' L U' L // (6/12) Left square
U' R2 U' R2 L U' L' // (7/19)Left block
R' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 // (7/26) Right square + Top square
U R' U2 F' U' R' U' R U // (9/35) ???
(x) R D' R2 U R' U' R2 U D // (9/44) PLL J on the right

NEXT : F D R' L' F2 D F' R' U2 L' B' U2 L2 F2 B U2 R2 F R2 U2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 14, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> F D R' L' F2 D F' R' U2 L' B' U2 L2 F2 B U2 R2 F R2 U2



(y' x) r D r' U' F D // (6) FB
R' r' U r' U2 r U2 R U R' // (10/16) SB
M' U' M' U M2' // (15/21) F2L
y2 R U' R' L' U2 L U L' U L R U2' R' // (13/34) 2GLL L (2 corners twisted)

NEXT : D B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D2 R U B' D' U' R' D F D F'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 29, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> D B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D2 R U B' D' U' R' D F D F'



x2 R F R y' // (3) EO
R2 U R U R' U R2 D' U' R' y2 // (10/13) F2L 1
R2 U' R L' U2 L // (6/19) Left block
R U R' U2 R' D R' U' R D' R2 // (11/30) All but 3 edges
U R' U' R' U' R U R U R // (10) L3E

NEXT : L2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 R2 B2 F U' F L D U' L D B' D2 B2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Dec 30, 2019)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 B' U2 R2 B2 F U' F L D U' L D B' D2 B2


Multiple solutions: (was surprisingly fast to do all of them)

ZZ-VH (53 STM)
B2 L' D U F' D' // EOLine
L U' R U2 R' L U' R' U2 R' L2 U2 R' // Right block
U' L2 U L' U L' U2 L U' L' U L U' L' // Left block
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 // COLL
R2 U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL

ZZ-VH but with "two right blocks" (49 STM)
B2 L' D U F' D' // EOLine
L U' R U2 R' L U' R' U2 R' L2 U2 R' // 1st right block
z U' R' U' R D U R' U2 R D' // 2nd right block
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 // COLL
R2 U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 // EPLL

ZZ-WV but again with two right blocks (49 STM)
B2 L' D U F' D' // EOLine
L U' R U2 R' L U' R' U2 R' L2 U2 R' // 1st Right block
z U' R' U' R D U2 L U2 R' U' R U2 L' D' // 2nd right block + WV
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL

ZZ-VH but with blocks solved an M2 away (51 STM)
B2 L' D U F D' // EOLine
R' D L' U2 L D' U' R2 U' R2 L U' L' // Left block
U' R U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' // Right block
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL
M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 // EPLL

Next: B2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U2 F' D' B' R B U B2 R' D'


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 30, 2019)

B2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U2 F' D' B' R B U B2 R' D'

x' // Inspection
D Rw' D F L R2 D // EOLine
R U' R' U R L U' L2 // LF + Pair
R2 U R2 U R' U' L U L' // RB + LB
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // ???
U' F D F' U2 F D' F' U' // Corner Comms

44 HTM, 49 QTM

I did a solve on the scramble but then I didn't reconstruct it because I suck.

Next: F D2 R' B2 U2 L2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' F R U F2 L' R' U' B


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 31, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> F D2 R' B2 U2 L2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' F R U F2 L' R' U' B



z2 U' F D2 U R F // (6) EO + 1 pair
R' L2 U2 D R' D L2 // (7/13) Left square
R U R2 U R' U2 L R2 // (8/21) double shot
U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' // (10/31) last slot
U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' // (12/43) Last layer

NEXT : L2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 F' R' D2 F2 U R B F D U F'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 3, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> L2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 F' R' D2 F2 U R B F D U F'



y F D2 U R B' L D // (7) EOL
U' L2 R' U2 L U L2 U' L' // (9/16) Left
U' R U' R' // (4/20) Wow!
U' R2 // (2/22) Now?
U R' U2 R L // (5/27) Now?
U L' U L // (4/31) NOW???
U2 L' R' U // (4/35) Yes!

NEXT : U L2 U2 B R' L2 D' R L B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' R2 D F2 U2
—


----------



## mista (Jan 3, 2020)

*Scramble: *U L2 U2 B R' L2 D' R L B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' R2 D F2 U2

B2 L' U B' // EO (4/4)
L2 R U2 L U' L' R U' F2 // Left (9/13)
R2 U R U R' U2 R' U' R' U' R' U' R // Right (13/26)
y R U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R U2 R U2 R' // Last Layer (15/41)

*Next: *D2 B2 F' D R U F R' B F2 R B2 F U R2 F R' B' F' L R2 D' B2 F L' U2 L D2 R2 U'


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 3, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *D2 B2 F' D R U F R' B F2 R B2 F U R2 F R' B' F' L R2 D' B2 F L' U2 L D2 R2 U'



x2 // Inspection
U F' D' R' U' F' R' U' F2 L2' D R2 L2' // XEOCross
U' L' U L U L' U' L U L U' L' // Left
U R U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U (R2') // Right
U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2' // PLL

54 HTM, 64 QTM

Next: U' B2 D U B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B U' F2 L D B' R' U B2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 3, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> U' B2 D U B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B U' F2 L D B' R' U B2 F'



z2 R' F R' D' B D2 R' D // (8) EO+line (with a mistake)
L U2 R L2 U' L2 U L // 2 slots
U' R y R U2 R' y' // F2L-1 + EO
U2 L U' L' U L // (19/27) F2L
U2 R' U R U2' r' R' F R F' r // (11/38) Last layer

NEXT : F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' F D2 F L' F D R2 B' R F
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 9, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' F D2 F L' F D R2 B' R F



D B U' R F // (5) EO
D' R' U R' F2 // (5/10) 2x2x2 + DB
U2 R' L' U L2 U R // (7/17) Right block
U' L U' L2 U2 L' U L U' L' // (10/27) Left block
F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' U' // (11/38) ZBLL

NEXT : F2 R F2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 R' B2 L2 D R D2 R F' R' B' D' F U'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 12, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> F2 R F2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 R' B2 L2 D R D2 R F' R' B' D' F U'



(z2 y') F' U L' F // EO
R2 D2 L2 D // (8) EO+line
U L' U2 L' U L // (6/14) Left
U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R' // (10/24) Right
L U2 L' U' L U' L' // (7/31) OLL
d' x R2' F R F' R U2' r' U r U2' x' // (11/42) PLL J

NEXT : L2 B' R2 D2 F L2 D2 F' L2 F D' U' B' U' R' D' F L2 R U' R'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 15, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> L2 B' R2 D2 F L2 D2 F' L2 F D' U' B' U' R' D' F L2 R U' R'



(z2) L' F' L2 E R y R D' B2 L2 R // (10) EO + XX-Cross
U' R U R' U2 L' U L U' L' U L U' // (13/23) F2L + OLL-skip 
// PLL A

(z2) L' F' L2 E R y R D' B2 L2 R // (10) EO + XX-Cross
U' R U R' U2 L' U (D' R D L2 D' R' D) L' U' L' U L U' // (20/30) Solved

NEXT : L2 U2 B2 R' D2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 L B' U2 B' D F' R' B' F2 D2 F'
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jan 19, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 U2 B2 R' D2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 L B' U2 B' D F' R' B' F2 D2 F'


EOArrow, 47 STM

z2
B L' R' F' // EOArrow
L' U2 L U L' U2 L // 1st pair
R U' R2 U' R2 L U L' U R U R' // 2nd pair + DR edge
U L U' L' // 3rd pair
R' U2 R // WVLS
U R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U' // PLL

Next: R' U B2 D' F R2 B2 R' B2 D' R' U2 B2 L D2 L' D2 F2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 19, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> R' U B2 D' F R2 B2 R' B2 D' R' U2 B2 L D2 L' D2 F2 U2



(y2) U' M D r D' L2 D' // (7) EO+arrow
U' L' R U2 L2 // (5/12) slot 1
U2 R2 U R' L' U' R' U2 R' U' R // (11/23) F2L-1
(y2) U R U2' R' U2 R U2' R' U' R U R' // (12/35) CLS
U2 // (1/36) ZBLL

ZZ-arrow is good. Basic CLS also. 

NEXT : R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U R D' L B' U' F R F2 U' F'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 24, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U R D' L B' U' F R F2 U' F'



z2 R' F' L F' R B R' D // (8) EO + cross + pair
R' L2 U L U2 L U R2 U L' R' U R U' R' // (15/23) F2L
R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' U // (14/37) LL

NEXT : B2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U B' D2 B' D2 R' U2 L' U' F' R'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 28, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> B2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U B' D2 B' D2 R' U2 L' U' F' R'



ZZ on this scramble? Seriously, no...

y L' E2 F2 D' R2 D2 F // (7) 1x1x2x3 block
r2 U r2 U R U R // (7/14) 2x1x2x3 block
M2' f R U R' U' f' // (7/21) EO
R U' L' U R' U' L // (7/28) CP
U' M2' U M2' U // (5/33) EP

NEXT : B2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R' U' B R' U2 F'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 1, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> B2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R' U' B R' U2 F'



(x' z) U' R' U L2 U' R U L (z x') // (8) Let's permute this 3 corners first
L2 U R F' D2 R D' // (7/15) EO+line
R2 U2 R' U R U L2 // (7/22) Left
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U2 // (11/33) Right

Actually, the left block requires only 1 move on the left!

NEXT : U' F2 D' R2 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U R B D' R2 B2 R2 U2 F U R'
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Feb 2, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' F2 D' R2 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U R B D' R2 B2 R2 U2 F U R'


ZZ with XEOCross, 38 STM

y'
B U' D F' D' R' D' r' U2 r // XEOCross
D' R U' R' D R U R U' // 2nd pair
R2 U R // 3rd pair
U L U L' // 4th pair
F R U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R F' U2 // ZBLL

Next: L' D2 L' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L' U2 F R2 U F2 L F' U2 B' R2 F'


----------



## Brest (Feb 2, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: L' D2 L' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L' U2 F R2 U F2 L F' U2 B' R2 F'


y
D L' D' R' F
U2 L U' R U' R' U' R'
L2 U2 L' R' U' R
U2 L U' L2' B2 L
R' U2 R U R2' D' R U' R' D R2 U R' U R

Next: U B2 D' L2 B2 U R2 B2 U' L2 U' B F R' F2 L2 U B2 L' U' L


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 2, 2020)

Brest said:


> U B2 D' L2 B2 U R2 B2 U' L2 U' B F R' F2 L2 U B2 L' U' L



Interesting.

F U' R F' U' L F' // (7) EO+line
L2 R' U2 R' U R U R // (8/15) Right
U' L2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 L' // (8/23) Left
R' U2 R U R' U R // (7/30) OLL AS
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 F // (10/40) PLL A

ZBLL for this case: U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 D' R U R' U' D R' // (37)

Also:

F U' R F' U' L F'
L' R' U2 R' U R U R
L U2 L' U' L U' L2 // (22) All but 2C2E

F U' R F' U' L F' // (7) EO+line
L' R' U2 R' U R U R // (8/15) Right
(y2) R U2 R2 D R D' R U' R' // (9/24) Domino Reduction (never too late  )
D R2 U R2 U' D' R2 U' R2 // (9/33) Solved

NEXT : U' R B2 U2 D' B2 L2 F D2 L F2 U F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Feb 2, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' R B2 U2 D' B2 L2 F D2 L F2 U F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2


Three ZZ-Line solves (a bad ZZ variant that solves the cube with lots of lines)

41 STM
x2
L' D2 F' L' R D U2 L // EOLineLine
D2 R2 U R' U' R U R' D2 // Left line
U R2 U' R2 U R U R' U2 R2 // Right line + edge lines
F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // ZZLL

44 STM
x2
L' D2 F' L' R D U2 L // EOLineLine
D2 R2 U R' U' R U R' D2 // Left line
U R' U // Right line
R U R U R U2 R' U' R' U // Edge lines
F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' // ZZLL

48 STM
x2
L' D2 F' L' R D U2 L // EOLineLine
R' U D R U R' D U2 R2 D2 // Left line
U2 R U2 R U R' // Right line
R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // Edge lines
R U2 L' U R' U' R L U' R' U R U2 R' U // ZZLL

Next: U2 B' F2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 B' R' F2 R' B L F2 D' L' B2 D2


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 2, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: U2 B' F2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 D2 R2 B' R' F2 R' B L F2 D' L' B2 D2



x2
L F' R2 B //EO, 4/4
R' U R U' L' F2 L F2 R' U' F2 // 2x2x3 11/15
R U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // RB 15/30
U' F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // ZBLL 19/49

49 HTM, 59 QTM

A nice start followed by a speedy but inefficient finish.

Next: U L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 B L2 D2 F L' R B' R2 B'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 3, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: U L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 B L2 D2 F L' R B' R2 B'



(x2 y)
M' U M U' F' r2 B2 R2 // X-EOCross ! (8/8)
y' R2 U' L U L' // Left Pair (5/13)
R2 U R' U' R U R U2 R' // Right Block (9/22)
U' R U' L' U R' U' L U' // Niklas (9/31)

Next: D B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U2 B F' R2 D B' F2 L' D' R2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 3, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> D B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U2 B F' R2 D B' F2 L' D' R2



(y') D F' L U R' D // (6) EO+line
R' U R' U' L (U2 R) U L' U' L' // (11/17) Left
U' R2 U R' U R U' R' // (8/25) Right
y M' U' r U2' R' F R U2 r2' F R // (11/36) ZBLL

NEXT : F L' F' U B R B' U2 B2 D' R2 F R2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 D2 B2 L2
—


----------



## ProStar (Feb 3, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F L' F' U B R B' U2 B2 D' R2 F R2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 D2 B2 L2



First ever ZZ solve

z2 // Inspection

D R F L' F U2 F R D2 R2 U' B2 // EOCross

R U2 R2 U' R // 1st Pair

U2 L U L' U2 L U L' // 2nd Pair

U L' U L U2 L' U' L // 3rd Pair

R U' R' U2 R U2 // 4th Pair

R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U2 R U' R' U2 // ZBLL

NEXT: D2 U2 R B2 F2 R' B2 D2 L2 R U R' D' B2 U2 R2 D R2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> D2 U2 R B2 F2 R' B2 D2 L2 R U R' D' B2 U2 R2 D R2



// (0) Best EO+line ever
U' L' R' U2 R' L' U' L2 U L // (10) Left
R' U R U2 R U2 R U' R' // (9/19) Almost F2L
U R U' L U2 R' U' R U R' U M // (12/31) ZBLL (some moves cancelled)

NEXT : F R B2 L' U' L' U' D' L F' U' R2 L2 D' L2 F2 D F2 D' F2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 4, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> F R B2 L' U' L' U' D' L F' U' R2 L2 D' L2 F2 D F2 D' F2



(z2) B' F U F' D' // (5) EO+line
U R' U' L U L' R' U L2 U L // (11/16) AB5C
F R2 D' r2' U R2 U' r2' F' U' F D F' U // (14/30) 5-corner cycle (insertion)

NEXT : F2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 B L2 B2 F' R' B U2 R U L B' D' R2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 9, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> F2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 B L2 B2 F' R' B U2 R U L B' D' R2



(z' y2) R S' U' F M2' D // (6) EO+line
L R2 U R2 U L' U L U R // (10/16) Right
U' L U L' U' L U2 L2 U' // (9/25) Left
(y2) R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // (9/34) COLL

NEXT : U' B2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 R' F' L F2 U B2 D2 L' B' F
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 9, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' B2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 R' F' L F2 U B2 D2 L' B' F



F' B' D L' B // EO Line (5/5)
R' U' R' L' U' L' U' L' // Left Block (8/13)
R' U R U' R2 U' R2 // Right Block (7/20)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U // ZBLL (9/29)

Next: F2 U' D2 R D' L2 U' L' B2 D2 F' R2 U2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' B' L


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 9, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> F2 U' D2 R D' L2 U' L' B2 D2 F' R2 U2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' B' L



Quite an interesting variant:
(z2) F R' U2 F D // (5) EO+line
L2 U R2 U R2 U2 R U' L' U' R U R' U' L U' L' // (17/22) fake F2L
(y) F' r U R' U' r' F R // (8/30) COLL
M2' U M' U2' M U' M2' U // (8/38) LSE

Or:
(z2) F U R' F D' // (5) EO+line
U R2 U2 R' D2 // (5/10) fake Right
L U L' U2 L U' L U L' // (9/19) fake Left
(y') R' U R U2' r' R' F R F' r // (10/29) COLL
U M2' U2' M2' U M' U2' M U2' // (9/38) LSE

NEXT : B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 F' U2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 R D' B2 R' F R2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 12, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 F' U2 R2 D2 R U2 F2 R D' B2 R' F R2



z' E R F // (3) EO+DB
U' R' U R' L' U' F2 L U2 L2 U2 L' // (12/15) Left block
U' R U R2 U2 R' // (6/21) F2L -1E
U' L' R U R' U' L U R2 U R' U' R' U' R' U // (16/37) Solved

NEXT : M2 U2 L2 D2 F' r2 F2 D2 F D R D2 F R D2 U F
—


----------



## mista (Feb 12, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : M2 U2 L2 D2 F' r2 F2 D2 F D R D2 F R D2 U F



U' F B2 R' B // EO(5/5)
M' x' U' L F2 // XCRS (4/9)
R' U' M' x' B2 L U L' U' // Set-up (8/17)
B2 R' U' L' U2 L U2 R' L' // F2L (9/26)
F R2 U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U R2 F' // ZBLL (13/39)

*Next:* D2 U2 L2 B L2 B2 F U2 R2 F2 R F2 L D' B L' D2 L U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 12, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next:* D2 U2 L2 B L2 B2 F U2 R2 F2 R F2 L D' B L' D2 L U2



(x2)
M U' F' R' D // EO Line (5/5)
R U' L' U R' L' U2 L2 // Left Block (8/13)
U R' U D' R U R' D U' R // Right Block (10/23)
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL (8/31)

Next: F2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B L2 F' U' B L' R' F L R D2 L'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> F2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B L2 F' U' B L' R' F L R D2 L'



z y // Only 4 edges misoriented!  
R' U2 L F U' R' D' U2 R' // (9) EO + 2x2x2
U' L2 R' U L U2 L U L // (9/18) F2L -1
R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' // (7/25) corner cycle
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L U2 // (9/34) Solved

NEXT : U L' U2 F R' D' R2 B' L D R' U2 D2 R' F2 U2 D2 L' U2 F2 B2
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 13, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U L' U2 F R' D' R2 B' L D R' U2 D2 R' F2 U2 D2 L' U2 F2 B2



U' L' B R' D F // EO Line (6/6)
R' D2 R' D2 // Left Block (4/10)
U' R' U2 R' U' R // Right Block (6/16)

F2L in 16 

U2 R' U2 R U R' U R // COLL (8/24)
M2 u M' u2 M' u M2 // EPLL (7/31)

Next: D' L2 D' F2 U' R B' U' R' B U2 B U2 L2 F R2 F R2 F' D2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> F2L in 16






WoowyBaby said:


> D' L2 D' F2 U' R B' U' R' B U2 B U2 L2 F R2 F R2 F' D2



(z2) U R B R' L' U' F // (7) EO+line
L' U2 L U L U2 L R' U2 L // (10/17) Left block
// The corners are in ugly position.
// Challenge: preserve the square on top
R U R' U' R U R2' U' R U R' U' R' // (13/30) Yeh! OLL-skip
(x) D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U2 // (9/39) PLL A

NEXT : U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 U' L' U2 F' R' B' L U F
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Feb 15, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 U' L' U2 F' R' B' L U F


XEOLine, 46 STM
y'
L' B' U F R2 U R' U2 L D' R2 // XEOLine
U' L' U L U R U R' // Right block
U L' U2 L' U L2 U L' U L U' L' // Left block
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U // ZBLL

EOArrow, 52 STM
y'
L' B' U F L R D' // EOArrow
U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair
R2 U R2 U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
U2 R U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 R U R' U' R // Right block
U2 L' U R U' L R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // ZBLL

EOCross, 49 STM
y'
L' B U F' R' L' D L // EOCross
R' U R // 1st pair
U R U R' U' R U2 R' // 2nd pair
U2 L' U' L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' L U L' U' L U L' // 4th pair
U' R' U L U' R2 z' R2 U' L U R2 U' D' r2 // ZBLL

Next: B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D' U' F' L' B2 R' F R' B F R2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 15, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D' U' F' L' B2 R' F R' B F R2



(x2) B D2 R F' U L' U R D F2 // (10) EO + Right block
U' L2 U2 L U L' U' L U' L2 // (10/20) Left block
r U M U R' U' r U' r' F U R U' R' F' // (15/35) ZBLL

NEXT : R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 U R2 U' L' R F D' B D2 L D' R
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 16, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 U R2 U' L' R F D' B D2 L D' R



(y')
R' F D' L' B // EO
U' F2 L' D2 // Line
R L U L' R2 // Thing
U' L2 // Block
U' R U R' U2 // Thing
R' U R2 // Block
R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // LL Algs

Next: L B2 U B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' L' B R' D' L' R2 U B


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 16, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> L B2 U B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' L' B R' D' L' R2 U B



(z2) B' R' U' L' F D2 // (6) EO+line
R2 L' U' L' U' L2 R' U R' U' L U' L' // (13/19) Left block
U' R' U' R2 U' R U R' U2 L U' R U L' U' // (15/34) Right block

NEXT : B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' B L' R' D' F' D U F' L B' L
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Feb 22, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' B L' R' D' F' D U F' L B' L


EOCross, 44 STM

L B L2 U D' F' D' F2 B2 // EOCross
L U' L2 R U' R' L2 U' L' // Left block
U D R' U R D2 R U' R' D // Right block
F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 U2 // ZBLL

Next: B2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' L D' B' D2 L D' F' R F' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 22, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> B2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' L D' B' D2 L D' F' R F' U'



y' B F2 U' L F // (5) EO+line
R2 U' L' M S2 M' E2 L // (8/13) Left
// Ugly position on the right!
U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U R // (16/29) Right
F U R U2 R' U R U R' F' U' // (11/40) ZBLL

If I solve the top layer instead of the right one…
y' B F2 U' L F // (5) EO+line
R2 U' L' M S2 M' E2 L // (8/13) Left
R2 U // (2/15) All green pieces on top
R' U2 R U R' U R U' // (8/23) OLL Anti-Sune
z' U R U2 R' U L U' R U L2 U R' U' L // (14/37) ZBLL (that I don't know)

NEXT : F2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F' D2 L B F2 L' U L D2 R'
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Feb 25, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F' D2 L B F2 L' U L D2 R'


ZZ-CT, kind of (39 STM)

z2
B L' F' L F R' D F2 D R2 F2 // XEOCross
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
D R U R' D2 R U2 R' // 3rd pair + CO
U D2 F2 r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r2 U F2 D2 // TTLL

Next: L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' F R B2 U2 B F2 L B'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 25, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' F R B2 U2 B F2 L B'



Portico:
b2 D2 F u2 // (4) EO + DB
R U2 L' R' U' L' // (6/10) F2L 1
F2 U2 F2 // (3/13) F2L 2
R2 r U2 r' // (4/17) F2L 3
U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R // (8/25) F2L4
U' R U R2' D' R U R' D R2 U2' R' U' // (13/38) ZBLL

NEXT : D' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 R2 B' L B2 F2 R B' U' F L R2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Apr 13, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 R2 B' L B2 F2 R B' U' F L R2



Since there haven't been any post here for a while, I decided to post example solves with all ZZ variants. (If I forgot anything or you've found a better solution, please tell me and I'll edit this post!)



Spoiler: Different EO Steps



*Different EO Steps*​EODB/Portico
x2
U L' R B' // EODB
U' F2 L U L2 U L U2 L' F2 L2 // Left block
R' U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 R // Right block
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 R' U2 R // COLL
M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' U2 // L5EP

EOLine
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U L' R' U' R2 U2 L U2 R // Right block
U2 L U L U L2 U L2 // Left block
U R' U' R U' R' U2 L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U' // ZBLL

EOEdge/ZZ-LOL
y2
D F2 R' L B L' // EOEdge
R' D2 R D R2 D U2 R U2 R D U R D R' D' // Bottom block
U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U R U' R2 U R U' // Top block
z' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U // ZBLL

y2
D F2 R' L B L' // EOEdge
R' D2 R D R2 D U2 R U2 R D U R D R' D' // Bottom block
U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U R U' R2 U R U' // Top block
U' R2 U R U' R U R2 U R2 U' R' U R' U' R' // ZBLL (on R)

y2
D F2 R' L B L' // EOEdge
R' D2 R D R2 D U2 R U2 R D U R D R' D' // Bottom block
R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 // Right block
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U' // ZBLL

EOArrow
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D L // EOArrow
R2 U R' L U2 L' // 1st pair
R2 U2 L' U' L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R U R' // Right block
U R2 D' R U R' D R U R U' R' U' R U2 // ZBLL

EOCross
z2
F2 U L R' F' L R' B2 D' L // EOCross
L U L' U2 R' U' R // 1st pair
R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
L U L' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
R U R' U F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R U' // ZBLL

EO222/WaterZZ
x2
U R L' B R2 B2 U L2 // EO222
U2 R U R2 L' U L // Pair
U2 R2 U R2 U' R // Square
U R U2 L U2 R' U2 R U2 R' L'
M2 U M2 U M U2 M' // L6EP

FBEO/EOMR
D L' R F' R U' R' U L2 D' // FBEO
R U' r2 U' M2 // Stripe
U' R' U R2 // Right block
U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 // ZBLL

XEOLine, XEOCross and EO223 aren't included here because I can't do them efficiently and since they're basically EOLine + Square, EOCross + Pair and EOLine + Block, respectively.





Spoiler: Solving F2L and LL separately



*Solving F2L and LL separately*​OCLL + PLL
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U L' R' U' R2 U2 L U2 R // Right block
U2 L U L U L2 U L2 // Left block
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OCLL
U2 x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 // PLL

OCELL + CPLL
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U L' R' U' R2 U2 L U2 R // Right block
U2 L U L U L2 U L2 // Left block
U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' R' // OCELL
U' R' B' R U' R D R' U R D' R2' B R U' // CPLL

ZZ-a/ZBLL
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U L' R' U' R2 U2 L U2 R // Right block
U2 L U L U L2 U L2 // Left block
U R' U' R U' R' U2 L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U' // ZBLL

ZZ-VH/COLL + EPLL
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U L' R' U' R2 U2 L U2 R // Right block
U2 L U L U L2 U L2 // Left block
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U' R U' R' // COLL
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL

NMLL
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U L' R' U' R2 U2 L U2 R // Right block
U2 L' U' L U' L2 U L2 U2 L2 // (Non-matching) Left block 
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // Separation
L F2 L' U2 L' U2 L F2 L' U2 // Permutation

ZZ-top
y'
L' F D2 F2 // Partial EOLine
R' U2 L' U' R' U' // Right square
R2 U R U2 L U L' U2 L' U L U' L' U L // Left block
R U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R // Right block
U F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' // OLL
U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' // PLL





Spoiler: Influencing LL during F2L



*Influencing LL during F2L*​ZZ-b/Phasing + ZZLL
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U R' U R' U R' L2 U' R U' L' // Left block
R D R' U R D' R' U2 R' U2 R // Right square
U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' // (Advanced) Phasing
R' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U R U' // ZZLL

ZZ-reduction
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U R' U R' U R' L2 U' R U' L' // Left block
R D R' U R D' R' U2 R' U2 R // Right square
R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // Phasing
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // OLC
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // Reduced PLL

ZZ-WV
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U R' U R' U R' L2 U' R U' L' // Left block
R D R' U R D' R' U2 R' U2 R // Right square
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 L R U' R' U L' // WVLS
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U2 // PLL

ZZ-SV
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U R' U R' U R' L2 U' R U' L' // Left block
U R U' R' U R' U' R // Right square
U' R U R' U2 L' U R2 U' L U R' U R' // SVLS
U' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' F' U // PLL

ZZ-WVCP
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U R' U R' U R' L2 U' R U' L' // Left block
R D R' U R D' R' U2 R' U2 R // Right square
R U R' R2 D R' U2 R D' R2 U2 R U2 R' // WVCP
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U' // EPLL

ZZ-SVCP
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U R' U R' U R' L2 U' R U' L' // Left block
U R U' R' U R' U' R // Right square
U' R U R' U R2 L' U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' U' R' // SVCP
R2 U' S R2 S' R2 U R2 U' // EPLL

ZZ-c/ZZ-C++
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U R' U R' U R' L2 U' R U' L' // Left block
R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R // Right square
U2 R U2 R' D R' U R U2 R' U R D' // COLS/ZZ OLS
U2 R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U2 // PLL

ZZ-blah
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U R' U R' U R' L2 U' R U' L' // Left block
R D R' U R D' R' U2 R' U2 R // Right square
R U R' U2 R U2 R' // Anti-WVLS
U R U R' F' R U R' U R U2 R' F U R U2 R' // Pi/H ZBLL

MGLS-Z
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U L' R' U' R2 U2 L U2 R // Right block
U2 L U L' U2 L2 // Left block - corner
y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // CLS
U2 R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' // PLL

EJLS
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U R' U R' U R' L2 U' R U' L' // Left block
R' U' R U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' // Right block, twisted corner
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' U R U R' // EJLS
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U // PLL

ZZ-CT/ZZ-C++
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U R' U R' U R' L2 U' R U' L' // Left block
U R U' R' U R' U' R // Right square
R U2 R' U' R U2 R' // TSLE
U2 x' D' R U' R' D2 R U R' D' F2 // TTLL

ZZ-LSE/ZZ-4c
D L' R F R D R' D' // EOLine
R L' U2 L U' L2 // Left block
R U R' U' R U R' U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R' U R // Right block
U R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 // COLL
U' M2 U' // ULUR
M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // 4c

Portico/EODB
x2
U L' R B' // EODB
U' F2 L U L2 U L U2 L' F2 L2 // Left block
R' U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 R // Right block
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U2 R' U2 R // COLL
M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' U2 // L5EP

ZZ-Zipper
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U R' U R' U R' L2 U' R U' L' // Left block
U R U' R' U R' U' R // Right square
R2 U2 D' R U' R' D R2 U R' U2 R2 // L5CO
U R' D' R' F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R' D R U' // L5EP

ZZ-Tripod
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U R' U R' U R' L2 U' R U' L' // Left block
R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R // Right square
U' R U' R' // 2x2x2
U' R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' // NLS
R U R' L' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' L U' // TELL





Spoiler: Solving Corner Permutation during F2L



*Solving Corner Permutation during F2L*​ZZ-d
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U R' U R' U L2 R' U2 L' // Left block - corner
U' D' R' U R D // CP + corner
R U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U' R // Right block
U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U // 2GLL

ZZ-Orbit
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U R' U R' U R' L2 U' R U' L' // Left block
R D R' U R D' R' U2 R' U2 R // Right square
R U R' U2 L' U R U' L U2 R' // LS + CP
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U // 2GLL

ZZ-z
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U R' U R' U R' L2 U' R U' L' // Left block
R2 U2 L' U R U' L // CP
R U' R U2 R2 U R' // Right square
U' R' U R U' R2 U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R U // LPEPLL
U' R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 // 2GLL

ZZ-porky v1
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U R' U R' U R' L2 U' R U' L' // Left block
R2 U2 L' U R U' L // CP
R U' R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // Right block
U R U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R // 2GLL

ZZ-Rainbow
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
R L' U' R2 // Setup
U L' U' L' U2 L U L2 U' L U L' U' L // Left block
U2 L' U R U' L // CP
U' R U R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' // Right block
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R U2 R' U' // 2GLL

ZZ-porky v2
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
L R2 U R' L U2 L' // Left square
R' R2 L' U R // CP
U L U2 L' U' L // Left block
U R' U2 R2 U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // Right block
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U // 2GLL

CPLS + 2GLL
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U R' U R' U R' L2 U' R U' L' // Left block
U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' // Right block - corner
y' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // CPLS
U R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R' U // 2GLL





Spoiler: General Variants



*General Variants*​ZZ-SP
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
U R' U L U2 L' U' L2 U' R' U R' U2 L' // Left block
U' R' U2 R U R U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R U // Top block
z' U2 F R U R' U R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U' // ZBLL

ZZ-LOL/EOEdge
y2
D F2 R' L B L' // EOEdge
R' D2 R D R2 D U2 R U2 R D U R D R' D' // Bottom block
U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U R U' R2 U R U' // Top block
z' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U // ZBLL

y2
D F2 R' L B L' // EOEdge
R' D2 R D R2 D U2 R U2 R D U R D R' D' // Bottom block
U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U R U' R2 U R U' // Top block
U' R2 U R U' R U R2 U R2 U' R' U R' U' R' // ZBLL (on R)

y2
D F2 R' L B L' // EOEdge
R' D2 R D R2 D U2 R U2 R D U R D R' D' // Bottom block
R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 // Right block
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U' // ZBLL

WaterZZ/EO222
x2
U R L' B R2 B2 U L2 // EO222
U2 R U R2 L' U L // Pair
U2 R2 U R2 U' R // Square
U R U2 L U2 R' U2 R U2 R' L'
M2 U M2 U M U2 M' // L6EP

ZZ-EF
z2
F2 U L R' F L R' D // EOLine
R2 U' R' U L U L2 U L U' R2 // Right block
U L2 U' L2 // Left square
U2 L' U2 L U L' U L // Form pair
R' U y L2 U L2 U' L2 F // Speed-Heise
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 // 1st comm
x' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // 2nd comm



This, my friends, is what quarantine does to you.

Next: D2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L' R2 F2 R2 U B' D2 F' L D' B2 F D F2 L2


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 13, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Since there haven't been any post here for a while, I decided to post example solves with all ZZ variants. (If I forgot anything or you've found a better solution, please tell me and I'll edit this post!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot ZZ-R, but you have infinite respect from me for doing this.


----------



## RedstoneTim (Apr 13, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> You forgot ZZ-R, but you have infinite respect from me for doing this.


Thank you!
Also if you mean ZZ-reduction, it's actually there! (The second one in "Influencing LL during F2L".)


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 13, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Thank you!
> Also if you mean ZZ-reduction, it's actually there! (The second one in "Influencing LL during F2L".)


Oh yeah, sorry.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 13, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Since there haven't been any post here for a while, I decided to post example solves with all ZZ variants. (If I forgot anything or you've found a better solution, please tell me and I'll edit this post!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy wow you must have spent hours on this! Congrats! Haha wow.

ZZ but in 42 ways! Seriously GJ


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 13, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: D2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L' R2 F2 R2 U B' D2 F' L D' B2 F D F2 L2



Now here is my ZZ but only once instead of forty-two times lmao it would take me hours if I did that

(y2 x)
D r' D' R' F R2 D'
R' U' R L2 U' R' L U2 L2 U L'
U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R' U R U R' U2 R
U L U' R' U L' U' R U
(41)

F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B' U2 R U B2 D L' F2


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B' U2 R U B2 D L' F2


z2
B' // EO (LOL)
R D' R D' R // EOCross
U L' U2 L U' L' U L // Pair 1
U2' R' U R U' R' U R // Pair 2
U L U L' // Pair 3
U R U R' U R U' R' // Pair 4
U R U2 R' U2' L' U R U' x' M' // COLL
M2' U M' U2 M U M2' U' // EPLL

NEXT: F L' R2 U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R D U2 F


----------



## RedstoneTim (Apr 14, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Holy wow you must have spent hours on this! Congrats! Haha wow.
> 
> ZZ but in 42 ways! Seriously GJ


Thanks! It did take a few hours, but I mostly used the same scrambles for the second and third categories with the ending of the variant, so it actually wasn't that hard. The scramble helped as well, I definitely wouldn't have done that with an all edges unoriented one. Also very interesting that it's exactly 42, that wasn't even intended!



CuberStache said:


> NEXT: F L' R2 U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R D U2 F


Portico, 34 STM

F' U2 D B // EODB
L U' L' // Left square
U' R' U' R' U' R2 // Right block
F2 R L' U2 L U' L' // Left block
r U2 r' U' R U' R' // OCDFLL
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL

Next: U2 F' L U' R' U2 L' B D' F R2 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: U2 F' L U' R' U2 L' B D' F R2 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F


B' U B R' U2 B2 // EOCross
D L U2 L' D' // First pair
U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' // Second pair
D2 U L' U' L D2 // Third Pair
U L' U L U2 L' U L// Last Pair
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // OCLL
y l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
49 STM
NEXT:
D2 L2 D F2 U F D2 R' U' R' B' L B D' F2 U' L2 B2 U' L


----------



## ProStar (Apr 21, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> D2 L2 D F2 U F D2 R' U' R' B' L B D' F2 U' L2 B2 U' L



/* Scramble */
D2 L2 D F2 U F D2 R' U' R' B' L B D' F2 U' L2 B2 U' L

/* Solve */
D' R2 U' F // EO

U2 F2 R2 U' R' // 2x2x2

U2 M U2 M' U' B2 U' L U L // 2x2x3

U2 R' U R U2 R' U R // F2L-1

L U2 L' U' L U L' // F2L

y' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R U' R2 // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

Eh, kina ruined it.


NEXT: R2 U L2 D B' D R L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 U2 B2 F'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R2 U L2 D B' D R L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 U2 B2 F'



z2
F U' D L F U2 // EO + Square + Four Pairs
D R' B2 D' R' D' L' U2 R2 // Wow already done with all of F2L (15)
U' L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L' // COLL (25)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (32)

That was the luckiest blocks in the world lmao

You should try it yourself and see what you can get

Also yay 32 moves ZZ

Next: F2 L2 U' D2 R' D B2 U' F R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 D'


----------



## ProStar (Apr 21, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> You should try it yourself and see what you can get



Ok, here we go

/* Scramble */
R2 U L2 D B' D R L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 U2 B2 F'

/* Solve */
z2 // Inspection

F E' y' L F U2 // EO

D L' D2 R2 U2 R' L' U2 L R' U' R U2 R' M' U2 M // F2L

F R F' r U R' U' r' // ZBLL 

// View at alg.cubing.net

Woah! That actually turned out crazy good. I took your EO because I couldn't find anything good, but then did the rest myself. Also 30 moves 


Edit: Also that F2L left just 3C, I inserted it and here's what I got(probably not optimal lol):

F E B R U D2 // EO

B' U2 F2 D2 B' F' * D2 L' B D' F D2 B F2 R2 S' // 3C

* = L2 B D2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 L D2


Final Solution: F E B R U D2 B' U2 F2 D2 B' F' L2 B D2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 B D' F D2 B F2 R2 S'

24 to 3C
10 Move insertion cancels 4
30 HTM (28 STM if you care)


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F2 L2 U' D2 R' D B2 U' F R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 D'



I dunno if this counts for ZZ lol

R' L2 U F // EO (4)

U B2 R' D2 R' D2 // 2x2x2 (6, 10)

U2 L' U' * L2 U L2 // 2x2x3 (6, 16)

U2 L U R ^ U R' // F2L-1 (6, 22)

U L' U L // 5c (4, 26)

* = B' D2 F U2 F' D2 B L2
^ = U' R' U' R U2

Final: R' L2 U F U B2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 L' U' B' D2 F U2 F' D2 B U L2 U2 L U R U' R' U' R U2' R' U L' U L (36)


NEXT: R B2 R D L F2 D R2 U2 L' B2 L U2 D2 F2 R' B2 L U F2 U R2 B2


----------



## RedstoneTim (May 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R B2 R D L F2 D R2 U2 L' B2 L U2 D2 F2 R' B2 L U F2 U R2 B2



That's a really nice scramble, I even knew that ZBLL!

z2
D R D' L D' // EO222
L2 U R' U' L2 U' R' U F2 R2 U R' U L' U' L F2 R // F2L
U2 R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 U' // ZBLL

or this if you like interesting fingertricks:

z2
D R D' L D' // EO222
L2 U R' U' L2 U' R' U F2 R2 U R' U L' U' L F2 // F2L
M F2 L' B' R U2 R' B L2 F // ZBLL

Next: B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 U2 R' B2 D B L2 U2 R' F L' F


----------



## Athefre (May 14, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 U2 R' B2 D B L2 U2 R' F L' F



EOLine+Preserve Blocks: F U2 R L' B' L' U2 F2 D' L D
Finish Blocks: L U L R2 U L' U R
LL: U L' U2 L U L' U M

Next: R' U L2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 D L U2 B U R' B2 L2


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 14, 2020)

Athefre said:


> Next: R' U L2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 D L U2 B U R' B2 L2


z2 U F' R' D' B R2 L2 D
U' R2 U L U' L2 U2 L' R U' L' U2 L U2 L' U' L // LB
R' U' R U' R U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' U R // RB
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U' // PLL
NEXT:
L2 U2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 F L2 U2 F2 U L2 R D L2 F L' B' U


----------



## EJCubed (May 16, 2020)

Sorry in advance if this isn’t great, ZZ isn’t my main method
z2 y’
D B L U R F R D’ // EOLine
L’ U’ L U’ L’ U L R2 U’ L U’ L’ // LB
U2 R U’ R’ U2 R’ U’ R U2 R’ U2 R // RB + WV
U R’ U’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ U R // PLL
U2 // AUF
51 HTM
Next: R2 D2 F2 U R2 U' L2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 R U' F D2 R F D F2 D2


----------



## GenTheThief (May 17, 2020)

EJCubed said:


> z2 y’
> D B L U R F R D’ // EOLine
> L’ U’ L U’ L’ U L R2 U’ L U’ L’ // LB
> U2 R U’ R’ U2 R’ U’ R U2 R’ U2 R // RB + WV
> ...


You could have saved some moves by leaving the left slot open (a technique called open-slotting):
L' U' L U' L' U *L2* R2 U2 L' // LB

and you could have also canceled into your second right pair.
U2 R U’ *R2*' U R U2 R' U' R // RB
you would have missed out on the WV, but its a better solution for the F2L case.

It's a good solve even with the two things I noticed, your solutions were still good and your eoline was pretty good for someone who doesn't main zz.



EJCubed said:


> Next: R2 D2 F2 U R2 U' L2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 R U' F D2 R F D F2 D2


I decided to do an OH solve.

x' // inspection
Rw' U' D x D' x' D' Rw x' D // eoline 7/7, 10/10
z U' z' R' U' R' U' z U' D R2 U2' R U z' // left side, 11/18, 15/25
R' U R U2' R U' R' U R' U' R // right side, 11/29, 11/36
U2' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 // coll, 14/43, 14/50
z U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2' R // epll, 12/55, 13/63
55 HTM, 61 QTM, 63 ETM

Next: D2 R2 B' L2 F U2 B' U2 B' R2 F' L' D2 F' U R' F2 R' B' D' R


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 17, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: D2 R2 B' L2 F U2 B' U2 B' R2 F' L' D2 F' U R' F2 R' B' D' R


z2 U B R L' U F' // EOLine
U R L2 U' L' // L square
U R U R // R square
U R U2 R' U R U' R' // R pair
U' L' U' L U L' // L pair
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F // PLL
56 HTM, 63 QTM, 56 STM, 58 ETM
NEXT:
L U' B2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 F' D' B2 R B L F' D R'


----------



## fun at the joy (May 17, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> L U' B2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 F' D' B2 R B L F' D R'


9.30

y x' // Inspection
L D L2' U' R U x' R' D' // EO-Cross
U R U R' U R U' R' // 1st Pair
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 2nd Pair
U' U2 R' U R // 3rd Pair - wanted to do orange/green initially so I hesitated quite a bit
L' U2 L U L' U' L // 4th Pair
U U x R2' F R F' R U2' r' U r U2' B // LL - terrible recog and exec, wasn't really sure wether to do this or the RUL alg

49/ 9.30 = 5.26 TPS

should've been ~8.5 but sub-10 is still pretty good for me with ZZ

Next:
B2 U2 B F L2 F' R2 B D2 R2 D2 L' D R2 F R' B L2 D L' B2


----------



## EJCubed (May 17, 2020)

For this solve I decided to use ZZ-Portico, just for fun
x2 // Inspection
F2 L F B’ L’ B R D // EODB
U’ R U’ R’ U R’ // Right Square
U R’ U R U L U2 L // Left Square
R’ U R L U L’ // Left Pair
U’ R’ U R U R’ U’ R // Right Pair
U2 R U R’ U R U2 R’ // COLL
U2 M’ U2 M // L5EP
U’ // AUF
49 STM
Overall, a mediocre solve with a lucky L5EP
Next: L' U' L2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 L' U2 F' L2 B R B R2


----------



## LucJar56 (Jun 5, 2020)

EJCubed said:


> Next: L' U' L2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 L' U2 F' L2 B R B R2



x // Inspection
U' F2 r R F' R' D R2 D R' // EO-Cross
U2 R' // 1st pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L2 // 2nd pair
U L' U2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' L U L' // 4th pair
U2 R U D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R // COLL
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 //EPLL

51 STM

Next: B' L2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' L' D R B2 L' F' L' R2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

LucJar56 said:


> Next: B' L2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' L' D R B2 L' F' L' R2



/* Scramble */
B' L2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' L' D R B2 L' F' L' R2

/* Solve */
R U F D L' U2 F // EOLine

R' U' L U L U2 L2 U' L' // LB

U R U' R' U R U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // RB

y2 R U2 R' U' L' U2 R U M' x' U L' U L // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 L B R U B2 D' L U' B


----------



## EJCubed (Aug 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 L B R U B2 D' L U' B


x2 // Inspection 
D U’ L U F R’ L2 D’ // EOLine
U2 L’ R U2 R2 L’ U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U’ R // F2L-1
L’ U L U L’ U L2 F’ L’ U’ L’ U L F // LS+WV
U R’ U R’ U’ R D’ R’ D R’ U D’ R2 U’ R2 D R2 // PLL
51 ETM
Next: U L2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 B' F' U2 L2 D2 R2 D L U2 B' F2 L' B2


----------



## AlphaSheep (Aug 7, 2020)

EJCubed said:


> Next: U L2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 B' F' U2 L2 D2 R2 D L U2 B' F2 L' B2


x2 // Inspection
R' B' L (U' D) F' D2 R' // EOCross
L U' L' U' R U R' // Pair
U L U L' U2 L U2 L2' U L // Left block
R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L
U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' // ZBLL
49 HTM

Next: B' U2 B L2 F U2 R2 B U2 R2 F2 D' L' D' L R' U F L' D2 U'


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 23, 2020)

AlphaSheep said:


> B' U2 B L2 F U2 R2 B U2 R2 F2 D' L' D' L R' U F L' D2 U'



L' U' F' B' L B' R L2 // Eocross
U2 R' U R // F2L 1
U L' U L U' L' U L // F2L 2
U' L U L' U L U' L' // F2L 3
U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' // TSLE
U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R2 U R' U' // TTLL

started so nicely but got bad TSLE and TTLLs

next: D2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D U R D U' L R2 F D' B U'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 21, 2020)

ZF slow said:


> D2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D U R D U' L R2 F D' B U'



(z2) D' B' U F' L2 D' // (6) EO-line
U' L U R U R L' U2 R // (9/15) Right
L' U L2 U L' U2 L U2 L' // (9/24) Left
(y) R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' // (10/34) ZBLL

NEXT : D2 R U2 L B2 D2 R D2 R' F2 R' F' D L D B' D R U L2 D2
♦︎


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> ♦


Why are you doing club and now diamond at the end of posts?


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 21, 2020)

Because it's pretty.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 3, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 R U2 L B2 D2 R D2 R' F2 R' F' D L D B' D R U L2 D2
> ♦︎


L F' U L2 D' F' //EOline
U' L' U' L R' U R2 //Right Square
L2 U2 L' U' L U' L R' U2 R S U2 S' //Left square
U' L U2 L' U R' U2 R U' R' U R //3rd Pair
U2 L U L' U' L U L' //TSLE edge
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' //TSLE
d2 R' U' R' U R2 D' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' D R' //TTLL
U2 //AUF


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 3, 2021)

Next is missing, I use the same scramble.
Same good EO-line, different F2L. The left side seems easier.

L F' U L2 D' F' // (6) EO-line
L U2 L2 R' U L' // (6/12) F2L 1
R U' R // (3/15) F2L 2
L' U L // (3/18) F2L 3
U2 R U2 R' U R U R' // (8/26) F2L 4
y' R' U2' R2 D R' U R D' R2' U R // (11/37) Simple ZBLL

NEXT : L' D2 B2 D2 U2 F2 R D2 L U2 R D' U2 L' F' D' U' R D' F'
—


----------



## Swagrid (Jan 3, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L' D2 B2 D2 U2 F2 R D2 L U2 R D' U2 L' F' D' U' R D' F'


R' B R B' D R' D' F D' L' U R2 R' U R D2 // Xeocross
R U' R' // slot
U L' U' L U' L U' L' // slot
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U2 L // slot + WV ig
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L // PLL

awful start but everything else was nice

NEXT
R' F2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 D R2 U2 F2 R' D2 U F U L R' B


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 3, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> R' F2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 D R2 U2 F2 R' D2 U F U L R' B



B' F' R L D L2 F' // (7) EO-line
R2 L' U R' L' U' L' U L // (9/16) F2L-1e
// OLL-skip
U' S' U2 S // (4/20) F2L
// Insert your favorite PLL Y here

NEXT : F2 R U R2 F' R2 F D2 R U2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U F2
—


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 R U R2 F' R2 F D2 R U2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U F2



/* Scramble */
F2 R U R2 F' R2 F D2 R U2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U F2

/* Solve */
B' L B L R' U R D' L' // EO222 (9)

U2 L U' L' D2 R U2 R' D2 // EO223 (9, 18)

D R U2 R' U' R U R' D' // F2L-1C (9, 27)

y' R' U R U2 R' U R // CLS (7, 34)

L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 // PLL (13, 47)

// View at alg.cubing.net

Ok, not awful.


NEXT: L2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 F D2 B L' U' R' B2 F' R' D' B R


----------



## MichaelZRC (Jan 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: L2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 F D2 B L' U' R' B2 F' R' D' B R


Very epic ZZ-4c, 46 STM
x2y'
U B' D U' R' F' D' F2//EOLR Line
U' L' R2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 L//LB
R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U R//RB
R U' L' U R' U' L//COLL
U2 M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M U//LSE

Next: R2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' L' U' B D2 R' F D U B2 L'


----------



## Swagrid (Jan 3, 2021)

MichaelZRC said:


> R2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' L' U' B D2 R' F D U B2 L'


D U' B' F' U F' D2 L R2 // eocross
U' R U R' L U L' // 1st slot
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd slot
U R' U' R // 3rd slot
U2 R U R' U' R U R' U2 R U R' // TSLE
U2 D U2 (R' U2) (R U R U2) (R2 U' R2 U') R' U D' // TTLL

next: B2 D2 U B2 D L2 D B' D F U' L B2 U' R U F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 5, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> B2 D2 U B2 D L2 D B' D F U' L B2 U' R U F'



(y' z2) F' D R2 L F L U' R B2 // (9) EO + fake 2x2x3
M2' D2 M2' U' R2 U2 L2 // (7/16) 2x2x3 + pair
U2 R' U2 R2 // (4/20) F2L -1 slot
U' R U R' U' R U2' R' U' R U2' R' U2 R // (14/34) Last slot + last layer

NEXT : F' R' L' F L' B2 D' R D B D' R2 U' D F2 D F2 B2 D' L2 B2
—


----------



## RedstoneTim (Jan 5, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F' R' L' F L' B2 D' R D B D' R2 U' D F2 D F2 B2 D' L2 B2



EOCross, 39 STM

x2 y
L F U' B' U' L' D // EOCross
R' L' U L // 1st pair
U L U' L' U R U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U' M' // 3rd pair
B2 M // 4th pair
U2 R' U' R U R' U2 r' F R F' M' // ZBLL

Next: R B2 L' B2 U2 R2 B2 L U2 R' D2 F L' U' L R U2 B' L' U2 L'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 5, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> R B2 L' B2 U2 R2 B2 L U2 R' D2 F L' U' L R U2 B' L' U2 L'



D R F' D' R' B2 F2 D // (8) EO + cross + 1 slot
U L' U L R U' R' L2 // (8/16) F2L -1 slot
U L U' L' // (4/20) F2L
U R' U L' U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 M' // (12/32) ZBLL*
*: which I didn't know.

NEXT : R2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 D F2 U' L D' R U' B U2 L D' R2 U2
—


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 5, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 D F2 U' L D' R U' B U2 L D' R2 U2
> —



Not bad

R' D R2 L' B L2 D' // EOL
U L U L2 U' L U' L' U' L // Left block
R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R' U R // RB square
U' (R U' R' U)3 // LS
r' U' R U L U' R' U F' // COLL + PLL SKIP

Mext: L2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U B2 D U B' U2 R2 D F2 R D B' L' F


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 6, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> L2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U B2 D U B' U2 R2 D F2 R D B' L' F



z2 L2 D R' F B' D' L' D // (8) EO-Cross
R U L' U' L2 R U2 R U' L' // (10/18) F2L -1 slot
U' R U' R' // (4/22) Pair
U2 L' U2 R U L U2 R' U L' U L U' // (13/35) Last slot + last layer

NEXT : U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 R2 F2 U' B' D' B L' B' U R D U F
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 6, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 U B2 R2 F2 U' B' D' B L' B' U R D U F
> —


F' R U' F2 R' B' U2 R2 //EOCross
U' R U R' U2 L' U' L // 1st pair (8)
R' U R U2 R' U R // 2nd pair (7)
R U R' // 3rd pair (3)
L U' L' U L U' L' // 4th pair (7)
U r U R' U' r' F R F' //COLL
U2 R2 U R2 S R2 S' U' R2 // EPLL Ub Perm

Next: D L2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 D R' F' L' R B' U' L


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 7, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> D L2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 D R' F' L' R B' U' L



R' F M U M R D' U' R2 // (9) EO-square
L U2 L U2 L // (5/14) Slot 2
R U R' L U L' // (6/20) Slot 3
R U' R' U' R U R' // (7/27) Slot 4
U x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // (10/37) PLL A

NEXT : B2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 B' R2 D B2 R B R2 F2 D L2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 B' R2 D B2 R B R2 F2 D L2
> —


U D' B' D' R' F B L2 U' R2 // EOcross (10)
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st pair (8)
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 2nd pair (8)
U' L U L' // 3rd pair (4)
R U2 R' U R U R' // 4th pair (7)
F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL
U2 R2 U' S' U2' S U' R2 // EPLL Ua Perm

55HTM 62QTM 53STM 53ETM 

Next: F2 D' B2 D U2 R2 U L2 F2 U' B2 R' D L U L R F' D2 F2 
everyone knows what to expect from a qq scram xD


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> F2 D' B2 D U2 R2 U L2 F2 U' B2 R' D L U L R F' D2 F2



z2 F2 U2 F R' D // (5) EOL
R' U2 R2 U L U L2 // (7/12) Slot 1+2
R U' L' U2 R' U2 L // (7/19) Slot 3 + pair
U' L' U' R' U L U' L' U L U' R U' // (13/32) Slot 4 + LL

NEXT : B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 U F2 U' R' B' R' F' U2 F2 L' D' U R'
—


----------



## ProStar (Jan 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 U F2 U' R' B' R' F' U2 F2 L' D' U R'




```
D B' U' L' F // EO (5)

R' U' D' L // 2x2x3 (4, 9)

D R' D2 R' D' * R' D2 // 3c (7, 16)

* = D' L' D R2 D' L D R2


Final Solution: D B' U' L' F R' U' D' L D R' D2 R' D2 L' D R2 D' L D R D2


22 HTM
```



Crazy scramble, but I did use IF for my 3c insertion because I did it all on ACN and didn't want to put in a ton of effort


----------



## ProStar (Jan 12, 2021)

ProStar said:


> ```
> D B' U' L' F // EO (5)
> 
> R' U' D' L // 2x2x3 (4, 9)
> ...



It's not letting me edit my post, so


NEXT: B' U B' R2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 R2 B L2 B2 U R2 F D2 U' R' B2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 12, 2021)

Instead of using IF, you may go back move by move placing them in premoves until you reach an obvious place for the insertion:

R' D2 // Premoves
B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 U F2 U' R' B' R' F' U2 F2 L' D' U R'
D B' U' L' F // EO (5)
R' U' D' L // 2x2x3 (4, 9)
D R' D2 R' D'
D' L' D R2 D' L D R2 // Insertion

Well done, anyway.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 13, 2021)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: B' U B' R2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 R2 B L2 B2 U R2 F D2 U' R' B2


U2 F' B D B F U2 L2 R // EOcross (9)
U F2 R' F2 R // 1st pair (5)
U' L' U L U L' U2 L2 U L' // 2nd pair (10)
D2 R' U R U2 D2 L' U' L // 3rd pair (9)
y R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair (7)
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' r' F R F' M' U2 //Really long ZBLL lol

Next: L' B L B' U' D2 B R U2 L B2 R' F2 L B2 L U2 D2 R B'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 13, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> L' B L B' U' D2 B R U2 L B2 R' F2 L B2 L U2 D2 R B'



Not sure ZZ is the best method for this scramble. Anyway…

F2 R2 F R D2 // (5) EOL
U R U R' U' // (5/10) Square 1
R2' U R U L U // (6/16) Square 2
L2 R' U2 x // (3/19) F2L -1e
M2' F' r U r' U2 L' U2 // (8/27) COLL, AB3E
x' // (0/27) Zeroing
u' M' u2 M' u' M2' // (6/33) PLL U
R // (1/34) Undo zeroing

NEXT : B D2 F' R2 D2 U2 B F R2 D2 U' L' R' F' R' D' F' D2 F
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 15, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B D2 F' R2 D2 U2 B F R2 D2 U' L' R' F' R' D' F' D2 F


L F' R F' U' F L' U F U' F' L U L U B2 R2 U' L2 // EO Cross
R U R' U R U R' L' U L U R' U' R // Right
L' U L U L U L' U L' U2 L U' L' U L // Left
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // LL
alg.cubing.net

Next: D2 B2 U2 L F2 L2 U2 R F2 L U' B' L' B2 D' B' U F' L B


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: D2 B2 U2 L F2 L2 U2 R F2 L U' B' L' B2 D' B' U F' L B



(56h, 64q, 55s, 55e) -- Not too bad for a rookie

L' F R' L B R' U M2 // EOLine
L2 U L2 U R U R U' R L' U L // Left
U R' U' R' U2 R' // Right
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // Sigh
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U // ACW 3 cycle

NEXT : F2 R2 U' B R B R' F2 L' D2 F' D B2 U' D' F2 D' U2 B2 L2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 15, 2021)

Gnome said:


> NEXT : F2 R2 U' B R B R' F2 L' D2 F' D B2 U' D' F2 D' U2 B2 L2


61 STM (with cancellation)

z2 // Inspection
R' U' F2 U D F2 U F' B' U' B // EO Cross
D' L' U2 L D U R' U R L U L' // Left
R U R' U R U R2 U' R U2 R' U R // Right
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F (R) // OLL
(R') U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R U // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: L2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 L' B' F' R' D' L B' F2 R2 F'


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: L2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 L' B' F' R' D' L B' F2 R2 F'



(49h, 61q, 48s, 49e) -- Awful EO, lovely OLL skip

L2 R F U L B' F2 M2 // EOLine
L U2 R2 U' L U L' R U2 R' U' R // Right (NM)
U2 R' U L U' L' U' R' U' R U L' U2 // F2L + OLL Skip
y2 R2 U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' // Gd Perm

NEXT : B' L D' L B U R' B' D' F' L' F' D B' L B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 16, 2021)

Gnome said:


> B' L D' L B U R' B' D' F' L' F' D B' L B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2



y R' D F' D2 S2 // (5) EO line
U2 L U L2 U2 L' U2 L U' L' // (10/15) Left
R U R U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 // (11/26) Right
y' F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // (13/39) COLL

NEXT : B' R2 F2 U2 F U2 F D2 B' U2 F' D B2 U' R2 D B' L' D2 U F
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B' R2 F2 U2 F U2 F D2 B' U2 F' D B2 U' R2 D B' L' D2 U F


72 STM

R F U' r' U M F' U' F R2 F' U' F // EO Line
L' U2 R' U L' U2 L U2 L' U L U' R U R U2 R' L U' L' // Left
R U2 R U R' U' R2 U R' U' R U R' // Right
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U2 R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 U D' R U' R' U2 D // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: L' D B' R U' B2 R' D F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 R' D2 L


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> L' D B' R U' B2 R' D F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 R' D2 L



y2 F2 R2 D f2 F' // (5) EO line
U L U2 L' U2 L2 U' L' // (8/13) Left
U R U' R U2 L U' R' U L' U R' U R // (14/27) Right
y' R2' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R // (9/36) ZBLL

NEXT : L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 D' L' D F' D2 B U2 B' L' F' D
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 25, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> y2 F2 R2 D f2 F' // (5) EO line
> U L U2 L' U2 L2 U' L' // (8/13) Left
> U R U' R U2 L U' R' U L' U R' U R // (14/27) Right
> y' R2' D' r U2 r' D R U2 R // (9/36) ZBLL
> ...


U R2 D' B2 R B D' //EOLine
R U R2 //Square
U' L' U L' U' L2 U2 L' U L U' L'//Left Block
R' U2 R U R' U' R //F2L
//OLL skip
f' U f R' U' R' U R2 U R' U' R' F R F' U //PLL

45 ETM (FMC PB2 YAY!!!!)

Hey @Pyjam , critique my blockbuilding please.

Next: U B L B' U' D B U F R2 F2 U2 L' D2 L B2 R F2 U2 B2 R


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Hey @Pyjam , critique my blockbuilding please.


There's nothing wrong with your block-building.
However, you can finish the left block first: R U R L2 U R instead of R U R2.
Or, better, with R U R L2 U2 L' U' R U L2, but then the situation isn't very good.



Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U B L B' U' D B U F R2 F2 U2 L' D2 L B2 R F2 U2 B2 R



y F' D F L F R' D' // 7 - EO line
U' L U2 R L2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R // 11/18 - Right
U2 L U' L U L' // 6/24 - Left
U F R U2 R' U R2 U2' R' U' R U' R2' U F' // 15/39 - ZBLL

NEXT : U2 F2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B R' D2 U' F' U B L'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 2, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U2 F2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B R' D2 U' F' U B L'



B' L U' F' D2 // 5 - EO line
L2 U2 L R2 U2 R U2 R // 8/13 - Right block
z U' R2 U' R' U' R // 6/19 - F2L
// OLL-skip
y2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // 12/31 - PLL G

NEXT : B2 D2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D R F L2 B' D' U' B R' D U2
—


----------



## RadicalMacaroni (Feb 2, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B2 D2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D R F L2 B' D' U' B R' D U2



R2 F B L2 D F L'//eocross
U' R U R' U2 R U' R'//1st pair
L' U L U2 L' U L2//2nd pair
U L' U L U' L'//3rd pair
U R' U' R U2 R' U R//last slot
U S U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R f'//ZBLL

Next: R U' L2 U2 F' B' R' D B' U2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 L' F2 B2 L2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 3, 2021)

RadicalMacaroni said:


> R U' L2 U2 F' B' R' D B' U2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 L' F2 B2 L2



x2 U2 R2 F R' F R U B // 8 - EO
U L D U2 R U2 F2 R // 8/16 - F2L -1
U L' U L U' L' U2 L // 8/24 - 4th pair
U2 L' d L' U2 L U F R U' R' U2 // 12/36 - Last Slot Last Layer

Highly optimized version, same start until F2L-1 then plenty of insertions with plenty of cancellations:
x2 U2 R2 F R' F R U B // 8 - EO
U L D // 11 - 2x2x2
U L D2 L' U L2 U2 L' D2 L U2 L R U2 L F2 U2 R // 29 - Solved

NEXT : U R' F2 R' D2 R2 D B' R U F D B2 U2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U' R2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U R' F2 R' D2 R2 D B' R U F D B2 U2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U' R2



x' D2 B' D' R' U M' D' // 7 - EO line
L2 R' U' R' U' R' // 6/13 - slot 1
L U2 L R' U L // 6/19 - slots 2 + 3 
U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U R // 10/29 - slot 4 + CLL
M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' // 7/36 - PLL U

NEXT : R2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 F U2 F L2 U L' R' D' R2 D' L' B2 L2
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 F U2 F L2 U L' R' D' R2 D' L' B2 L2


60 STM
x2 // Inspection
F2 D F' D2 F' U F' U' B' U' B // EO Cross (actually did cross then EO)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U' R2 U R // Right
(L U L' U')2 L U L' U L' U' L U' L' U L // Left
U F' r U R' U' r' F R U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // LL

Next: U B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' B F D F2 U' B L U' B R'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> U B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' B F D F2 U' B L U' B R'



y F' R' U B // 4 - EO
F2 U D' R' U2 B2 // 6/10 - X-Cross
U L U2 L2 U2 L // 6/16 - slot 2
U' R' U' R // 4/20 - slot 3
L U' L' U L U2 L' U L U' L' // 11/31 - CLS
M' U2' M2' U2' M' U' M2' U' M2' // 9/40 - PLL Z

NEXT : U2 B' U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 B' D U2 R' F' U B2 L' R' U' F2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 15, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 B' U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 B' D U2 R' F' U B2 L' R' U' F2
> —


ZZ-a: 56 ETM

R' U2 B' D L U' F' //EOLine 
R U S' U2 S // Block
R U R' U L U L' //Pair
U' S U2 S' //Edge
U R U2 R' U R U' R' //Pair
L' U L U' L' U L //Pair
D' R' D R D' R' D R U' R' D' R D R' D' R D U //2GLL lol

I don't think I can say that I "used" 2GLL lol

Next: U' L2 U' F2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D R' U' B' R2 U' L' D2 B'


----------



## carcass (Feb 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U' L2 U' F2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D R' U' B' R2 U' L' D2 B'


Portico 50 STM
z2
R2 L F2 U2 L' F' U F R U R' U' F'//EOBR 
R F2 U R2 U' R2//BR 2x2x2 
L U' L U2 L'//BD 2x2x3 
U M F' M'//Right Pair 
R' F2 R U2 L' U' L//DougLi Block(Does anyone know a better solution for this case?) 
U2 L' U R U' L U R'//I can't believe I knew this COLL lol 
U M' U2 M U' M' U2 M//L5EP 
NEXT SCRAMBLE: F2 R' U2 R B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L U' L2 F' D' F2 U' L' U R F


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 20, 2021)

carcass said:


> F2 R' U2 R B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L U' L2 F' D' F2 U' L' U R F



z2 R D2 R F' // EO
D L U' R' D // F2L #1
U' R U2 R' U2 R2 // F2L #2
L' U' L // F2L #3
R U2 R' U R // F2L #4
U' L R' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R // Top
34 HTM



carcass said:


> Does anyone know a better solution for this case?


No, but you got a good case after it.

NEXT : B D2 B R2 U2 B U2 B R2 B D2 L F U2 R' D' F' U2 R F U
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 21, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : B D2 B R2 U2 B U2 B R2 B D2 L F U2 R' D' F' U2 R F U











alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: B2 L D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L D2 R' U2 L U B' R D L R' D' R2 F


----------



## RedstoneTim (Feb 21, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: B2 L D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L D2 R' U2 L U B' R D L R' D' R2 F



35 STM

y2
B F2 R' U' F D B2 D2 // EOLine
R' U' R' // Right square
U L' U L U2 L // Left square
U2 R' U R // Right pair
U2 L U L' U2 L // Left pair
R' U L U' R U L' U // ZBLL

Next: L2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' L' U2 F' R D' B U2 B2 U L2


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 21, 2021)

RedstoneTim said:


> L2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' L' U2 F' R D' B U2 B2 U L2



z2 D' B F' U R F // 6 - EO Cross
L U' R U' R U' R' U R U L' R2 // 12/18 - F2L #1 #2
U2 R' U2 M F2 r // 6/24 - F2L #3
U R' U R U' R' // 6/30 - F2L #4
y R' U2' R2 U R2' U R2 U2' R' // 9/39 - COLL

NEXT : L2 F2 L2 B' D2 B' F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 F D R F2 D' B' L'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 27, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> L2 F2 L2 B' D2 B' F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U' R' U2 F D R F2 D' B' L'



x' M' D B' U f' U2 S' D2 // 8 - EO + 2x2x2
U2 L U2 L' R2 U L2 U' L' // 9/17 - F2L-1
R U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U' R2 // 11/28 - F2L
U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // 7/35 - Anti-Sune

NEXT : L2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D U2 F2 U' F L R' D U' B D' U2 F2 L' U2
—


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 6, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> L2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D U2 F2 U' F L R' D U' B D' U2 F2 L' U2



ZZ Tripod:
y F' D U' R2 F U' F2 D2 // 8 - EO Cross + 2 pairs
L' U2 R L2 U' L' // 6/14 - F2L 1+2
U' L' U2 L U L' U2 L // 8/22 - F2L 3 + square on top
R U R2' D' r U2 r' D // 8/30 - F2L 4 + edge swap
x U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U' // 9/39 - PLL A

NEXT : R2 F' L' B' R B' R2 L' B' R2 F2 L2 F2 U D2 B2 U D' B2 R2
—


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 6, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 F' L' B' R B' R2 L' B' R2 F2 L2 F2 U D2 B2 U D' B2 R2
> —


x' z'
U r R2' F U R' F2 // eocross
R' U R // f2l1
U R U R' // f2l2
D L' U' L U L' U' L D' // f2l3 + f2l4
r U R' U' r' F R F' U' // zbll
32 htm

next: R U' B U L D' B U D L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 L B'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 6, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> R U' B U L D' B U D L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 L B'



R' F' B2 L' U' B' // 6 EO DB
D' U' R U2 R'
L U' L2 D L' F2
R U R' U2 L U // F2L
y' R2 U' R2' U R2 U S R2' f' U2' // ZBLL
33 STM

NEXT : D' U' R2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 B' F L2 B' L' B' R' D F2 R'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 13, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> D' U' R2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 B' F L2 B' L' B' R' D F2 R'



ZZ FMC :
x2 F D' L' B // EO
R2 D' R' L' U2 L' // Pseudo Cross
F2 L U' L' U F2 D' // Corner permutation / Cross / F2L #1
R U' R' // 2 pairs!
L U' L' // F2L #2
U' D R U' R' D' // F2L #3
U R U2 R' // F2L #4
33 HTM

NEXT : R B2 D2 R B2 L2 R' U2 L B L2 D' B2 U F U' L' D'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 23, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> R B2 D2 R B2 L2 R' U2 L B L2 D' B2 U F U' L' D'


62 ETM lol
U' M D M' B2 F R U R' U' F' //pEO
U R2 L2 U r U2 r' U D' L' U L //FB+1
R' f R' f' E2 U' R' F R F' R' F R2 F' R' //EOBelt
U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 D2 //TDR
U' F R2 U' R U2 R U R' U R' U R2 F' U //ZBLL

next: B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' B' D B R F2 L F L B' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' B' D B R F2 L F L B' U'



y R B' U' L U F' L2 U' L' D // EO line + F2L 1
U R2 U' L' // F2L 2
R U' R2 U2 R' U R // F2L 3
L U' R U R' L' // F2L 4
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // L3C
36 HTM

NEXT : L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 R U L2 F' D' R' D U' L' F2
—


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 26, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U r U R' U' r' F R F' // L3C Just call it ZBLL. Lawl
> 
> NEXT : L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 R U L2 F' D' R' D U' L' F2
> —



x2
UD' r U'D' F D' L'r' D' // EOline // 7/7
U' R' U2' R U' R UD R U R' D' R2 U' R' // RB // 14/21
U L U2 L2' U' L' U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // LB // 14/35
U U R U R' U R U' R' U R2 D R' U' R D' R' U' R' // Pi ZBLL // 19/54
U // AUF // 1/55

NEXT: D2 L2 F D2 B' U2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 B' L U2 R2 B2 D R' U L F'


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 26, 2021)

Lazy Einstein said:


> NEXT: D2 L2 F D2 B' U2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 B' L U2 R2 B2 D R' U L F'



x2 // Inspection
R' B L' U' D F' R' L' D2 L' B2 R B2 R // XEOLine 14/14
U' L' U' L U L' // LB 6/20
R' U2 L' U L U' L' U L U2 R // Multislot LF RB 11/31
U R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R' U2 // 2GLL 15/46
46 HTM

Next: B' R' D2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 F' U' B2 F D' R' B' R U2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 2, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> B' R' D2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 F' U' B2 F D' R' B' R U2



L' B' F' R' D U' F f2 // EO line
R U2 L' U R' U L2 U2 R2 // F2L 1+2
U' L U' L' // F2L 3
U R U' R' U2 L' U2 R U R' U2 L // F2L 4 + Winter
x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2' x // PLL A
42 HTM

NEXT : D' F2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 F' L' U2 R B R2 B2 F' D' U'
—


----------



## Swagrid (Apr 2, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D' F2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 F' L' U2 R B R2 B2 F' D' U'


disgusting eoarrow ct solve

y' E' R F L R D U R2 // eoarrow
U2 L' U L R' U R // BR
U' L U' L U' L U2 L' // BL
U' L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' D // tsle
U R U' R' U R2 U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' D' // ttll

next: F' L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U L' D2 B' L U R U2 R


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 2, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> F' L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U L' D2 B' L U R U2 R



x' D U l F U L2 U2 F2 // EO Cross
U' R U2 R2 // F2L 1
U R U L' U' L U2 L U L' // F2L 2+3
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L 4
y2 R2' D' R U' R' D R U' R U R' U R // ZBLL

NEXT : F2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' F' D2 U' F R D2 U' L R2
—


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 2, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : F2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' F' D2 U' F R D2 U' L R2



x' Rw' D2 B' D' R' U' R2 D // XEOLine
L' U L U' L' U L U2 L2 U L' // Left Block
U2 R' U R // RB Slot
y R' Rw' F R F' M' U' R U' R' U R // ZBLL

35 STM

Next: U' R2 D F2 D R2 B2 L2 U' F' L R' B' F' L' D' L' U R'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 3, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> x' Rw' D2 B' D' R' U' R2 D // XEOLine
> L' U L U' L' U L U2 L2 U L' // Left Block
> U2 R' U R // RB Slot
> y R' Rw' F R F' M' U' R U' R' U R // ZBLL
> ...



x2
D' B' L' F' U' L R' D2 // EOCross + pair // 8/8
U R' U2' R // F2L #1 // 4/12
L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L #2 // 7/19
U' R U R' U' R L U' L' U2 R' // F2L # 3 & 4 // 11/30
U' R' U R U' R' U y r U R' U R U r' F2 // U ZBLL // 15/45
U2' // AUF // 1/46

Next: L' D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' U R2 D F2 B' L' D B' F2 D R' B'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 3, 2021)

Lazy Einstein said:


> D' B' L' F' U' L R' D2 // EOCross + pair // 8/8


Well done, but next is missing.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 3, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> Well done, but next is missing.



Tru
L' D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' U R2 D F2 B' L' D B' F2 D R' B'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 5, 2021)

Lazy Einstein said:


> L' D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' U R2 D F2 B' L' D B' F2 D R' B'



x2 L' U R L' B' L' D' // EO+DB
R2 L U' L2 U L2 // F2L 1
R' U' R' U F2 // F2L 2+3
R2 U' L' U R' L U2 L' U2 L // F2L 4+OLL
y' L R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' // PLL J
38 HTM

NEXT : D2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 R' U B' L' D F R B L' D'
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 9, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : D2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 R' U B' L' D F R B L' D'
> —



x y // inspect
U' D R B // 4 bad edges
F' // 4 bad edges
R' D R D2 // finish EOCross
U' L' U' L U' R' U' R // slot #1
U2 R U2 R' L U' // slot #2
L2 U' L U' L' U L // slot #3
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // slot #4
U2 R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' x' // COLL
M U M U2 M' U M2 U' // U-EPLL

NEXT: L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 D' B' F2 U2 F R B' L D2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 10, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 D' B' F2 U2 F R B' L D2



z2 B' R' B' L2 F' L2 R' U R F // X-EO line
L' U R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 2
U' L U2 L' // F2L 3
R' U2 R // F2L 4
U2 R U R' F' U' r' F2 r U F // ZBLL
37 HTM

Optimized ending:
z2 B' R' B' L2 F' L2 R' U R F // X-EO line
L' U R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 2
U' L U R2 U L' // F2L 3
U R2 D R' U R D' R2' U R2 // LSLL
35 HTM

NEXT : L D' R' B D2 R U F R' B' R2 D2 R D2 R B2 R' B2 R2 F2 L'
—


----------



## tsmosher (May 13, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L D' R' B D2 R U F R' B' R2 D2 R D2 R B2 R' B2 R2 F2 L'



[58 HTM]
z y' // inspection
F' B2 U2 R B U' R2 B2 D2 // EOarrow (9)
R U' R' U' L U' L' // pair 1 (7)
U' L' U L U R' U R // pair 2 (8)
F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 // pair 3 (5)
U' M U2 M' // last cross edge ("6" HTM)
U' R U' R' U' R U R' // LS (8)
r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // COLL (15)

NEXT:
U' L' D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 U B' L U' F' R' D2 F U


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 14, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U' L' D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 U B' L U' F' R' D2 F U


52 ETM:
D L' F D R' B U' L' R2 //EOcross
U' L U L' U L U' L' U R U R2 //pairs
L' U' L U2 L' U L U R //pair
U' R' U R U' R' U R //pair
L' U2 L U L' U L //COLL
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 //EPLL


Next: 
L' R2 B R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B2 F L2 U' L D' F D' L' B2 R F'


----------



## tsmosher (May 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> L' R2 B R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B2 F L2 U' L D' F D' L' B2 R F'



I am pretty terrible at ZZ.

[67 HTM]
x2 // inspection
u M u' B2 F U R' U' F' R // EOStripe (11)
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // pair 1 (8)
L' U' L U L' U2 L U' R' U' R // pair 2 (11)
U' L U' L' U2 L U' L' // pair 3 (8)
U' M U2 M' // BF (4)
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // LS (8)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL (9)
U2 M2 U' M2 // 4c (4)

NEXT:
U2 F R' F B' R2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' D


----------



## Petrus_EW (Jun 1, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U2 F R' F B' R2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' D



[56 STM] 
L F U R' B U2 R' D'// EOCross
R U2 L U2 L U L// Square 1
L U2 L' U' L U L'// FB
R U R U R2 U R U R U' R'// SB
U F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' U'//COLL
M2' U M' U2 M U M2'// EPLL 









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





NEXT: D2 R' F' D2 R F2 R2 F U' F R D2 R F2 R2 L' F2 R B2 R2 D'


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 1, 2021)

Petrus_EW said:


> NEXT: D2 R' F' D2 R F2 R2 F U' F R D2 R F2 R2 L' F2 R B2 R2 D'



(55 stm)
y2
B' D' U2 F D' F2 B2 //EOCross
R U R' L U' L'
U' R U' R' L' U L
U' R' U R U' R' U' R
U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R
U' r' F R F' r U R' U' R U' R' // COLL
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL

Next: R2 D F2 U B2 R2 U R2 F2 U R' F D B' R D B2 L' R2 F


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 1, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: R2 D F2 U B2 R2 U R2 F2 U R' F D B' R D B2 L' R2 F



y // inspection
L B F' R' F L' D' R' F2 D // EOcross
L' U2 L // 1st pair
U R' U R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
U L U L' U' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
R D R' U R D' R' U' R2 D' R U R' D R2 // WV
y x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' // PLL

Next: B2 L U' B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R B2 L2 R' U2 R' U L R' B R' F' U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: B2 L U' B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R B2 L2 R' U2 R' U L R' B R' F' U'



z2 y
L' F U' D L B L D' F2 //EOLine
U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R' U' R U R' U2 R
L' U L U2 U L2 U L' U L U L' U //F2L
L U L' U L U2 L' U' R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R U' //LL


Next: D F R' U2 F2 D' F U' F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U F2 B D'


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 9, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> z2 y
> L' F U' D L B L D' F2 //EOLine
> U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R' U' R U R' U2 R
> L' U L U2 U L2 U L' U L U L' U //F2L
> ...



// 58 STM
z // inspect
B' U2 L' F2 U F R' U' L2 B2 // EOCross (10)
R' U' R U R U' R' U' L U' L' // F2L 1 (11)
R U2 R' U' R U R' // 2 (7)
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3 (8)
U' L' U L // LS (4)
U' F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL (9)
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' // EPLL (9)

Next: F' D2 U2 B' F' D2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' R D2 B' U' R2 U' L2 R' B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 3, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next: F' D2 U2 B' F' D2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' R D2 B' U' R2 U' L2 R' B


FMC PB!!!: 32 STM
R2 U D2 R L2 F R' D //EOLine
R' U2 L' U2 L' U L U L' //LB
R U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R //RB cancel into ZBLL

Next: B2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 U L' U' L D' B2 R2 B R D


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 U L' U' L D' B2 R2 B R D



y2 z2
R' U' R' F D' // EOline
R U' R2 L U' L' // pair
R U R U' R L' U2 L // pair
U R2 U' R U' R2 U R // square
U' R U R' // pair
R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U // PLL

Next: F2 R U2 R B2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' D' L2 B' R' F L B' F2 L


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 4, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: F2 R U2 R B2 L' F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' D' L2 B' R' F L B' F2 L



x // inspection
F2 D M' U' M L' D' L2 U' L R' U' R D' // XEOCross (14)
U' L' U' L U R U' R' // p2 (8/22)
U2 L' U' L U' L U L' // p3 (8/30)
U L' U2 L U2 L' U L // LS (8/38)
U R U2 R D R' U2 R D' r2 // COLL (10/48)
U M U2 M' U M2 U // EPLL (7/55)

NEXT: D L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' R' F2 L B' D' R2 F D' R' B D2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L' R' F2 L B' D' R2 F D' R' B D2


34 STM:
z2 // inspection
F U' R2 B' F2 // EOLine
L' U2 R U L R' U R' U2 R' // RB
L2 U' L2 U2 L U L2 // LB
U x U R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U //ZBLL

Next: U2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 R2 F2 D' L' D2 B' L2 D' R D B


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 R2 F2 D' L' D2 B' L2 D' R D B



These are basically the first solution I saw with two different endings

ZZ-A: 44STM

y // inspection
F D L U' B' F2 U2 R2 // eocross
R U' R' L U2 L' // 1st pair
D R U R' D' // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
U2 R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R' // 4th pair
F R' F' R2 S' R' U R S U' R' // ZBLL

ZZ-CT: 52 stm

y // inspection
F D L U' B' F2 U2 R2 // eocross
R U' R' L U2 L' // 1st pair
D R U R' D' // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R // TSLE
U2 D' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U B R' F' R B' UR' D U // TTLL

Edit: forgot a next so

R U2 B L2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F D2 R2 F' L F' R D B2 F2 U' B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 15, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> These are basically the first solution I saw with two different endings
> 
> ZZ-A: 44STM
> 
> ...


No next so I'll use same scramble:

ZZ-A with EOCross:
z2 // orientation 
R U B' R' F U2 R2 L' //EOCross
R U' R' U D R U' R' D' //pair
U' R U' M' B2 r' //pair
U R' U R U' R U R'//pair
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' //pair
U' R' U' R2 D R' U' R D' R2 U2 R U2 //ZBLL

Next: R F B2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L' D R2 U' L2 F2 L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> No next so I'll use same scramble:
> 
> ZZ-A with EOCross:
> z2 // orientation
> ...



L F2 D2 F' L B2 D // EOCross (7)
L' U' L R' U' R // p1 (6/13)
U2 R U' R' // p2 (4/17)
D' L U L' D L U' L' // p3 (8/25) - keyhole
U' L' U L U L' U' L // LS (8/33)
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL (11/44)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (7/51)

NEXT: 
U2 L2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 R2 B2 R2 D F L2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 R'


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U2 L2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 R2 B2 R2 D F L2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 R'


50HTM
z2 y2//inspection
F2 D L2 F D' R D' R2 B2//EOCross
L' U' L2 U L'//f2l1
D R U R' U' R' U R D'//f2l2+f2l3
R' U' R U R' U' R//f2l4
U R U2 R' U' R U' R'//OCLL
R' U R' U' R3 U' R' U R U R2//PLL
U'//AUF
Next: L F2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 R2 F L' F U F U' L B D2


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 15, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Next: L F2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 R2 F L' F U F U' L B D2



*F' B' D' F' R' F' R2 D2* // EOcross solution generated by my own program! Currently it only solves fixed orientation
*L U L' U L U L'* // pair
*U2 R U R2 U2 R L' U' L* // 2 pairs
*R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2* // pair
*U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'* // OCLL
*R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2* // PLL

Next: F' D2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R' U' R2 U L2 B2 D' F


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 15, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> *F' B' D' F' R' F' R2 D2* // EOcross solution generated by my own program! Currently it only solves fixed orientation
> *L U L' U L U L'* // pair
> *U2 R U R2 U2 R L' U' L* // 2 pairs
> *R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2* // pair
> ...


y'
L2 D B F2 U2 L2 // EOCross (6)
U2 R U' R' U' L U' L' // BL slot (8/14)
U2 R' U R U L' U L // FL slot (8/22)
U R' U R2 U' R' // FR slot (6/28)
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // BR slot (8/36)
U2 F U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R F' // COLL (11/47)
U' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL (8/55)

next: R F' U R' D2 F D L2 U' L2 B U2 B R2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 F2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 16, 2021)

scramble: R F' U R' D2 F D L2 U' L2 B U2 B R2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 F2
z2//Inspection
U2 F2 L' R U F U R' F D2 F D R2 L2 D L D2//EO cross
U' R U R' L U L'//F2L 1
R' U R//F2L 2
L' U' L F2 L F2 L'//F2L 3
R U R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R'//VLS
U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D' U//PLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: U' B2 L2 U R2 D U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' U2 F' R2 D' F2 D' R2 U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 16, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: U' B2 L2 U R2 D U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' U2 F' R2 D' F2 D' R2 U


INEFFICIENT ZZ-CT: 65 STM
z2 // orientation 
R2 D' F R2 D2 B' // EOCross
L U' L2 U L //pair
M' B2 M U L U' M F' l' //pairs
R' U2 R U R' U' R //pair
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //TSLE
U2 D' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'//TTLL look 1
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 S R2 S' R2 U R2 E' //TTLL look 2

(@ZF slow yo what's the 1 look TTLL alg for this case?)

Next: B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F R2 U F2 R U' F U2 B R D


----------



## Yoruba (Jul 16, 2021)

The ttll alg for this case is (U') R' (U' D') R2 U R' D R (U' D') R2 D R U R


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> (@ZF slow yo what's the 1 look TTLL alg for this case?)


With D corner in UBL and unsolved corner in DFR, (U') R' (U' D') R2 U R' D R (U' D') R2 D R U R


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F R2 U F2 R U' F U2 B R D



Very nice 50stm CT , no fancy stuff. 

R' B' (U' D) F U R2 B2 //eocross
L' U' L2 U2 L' // 1st pair
R' U2 R U' R' U R2 U2 R' (U' D) R U R' D' // 2 & 3 solved completely separately I just wanted to cancel a move
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL
D R' U R U' R' U2 R U R' U' R (U D') 

Next: U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' F' D L2 B L R F2 L U' B2


----------



## Yoruba (Jul 16, 2021)

y//inspection
F' R D' F R U B2 //eocross
U' R U R2' U' R // first pair
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L// second pair
U L U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 L'// L<RU>L' multislot
R' U' R F U' R' U' R U F' R' U2 R U2// ZBLL
Next: F U2 F' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D F2 B' U2 R D B L' B'


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 16, 2021)

Yoruba said:


> Next: F U2 F' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D F2 B' U2 R D B L' B'



x2 // Inspection
U B U2 D R F' R' L2 D' // EOLine
U' L' U L U2 L U L U' // Multi slot block building
R2 U R' U' R // RB
U' L U' L' U L // LF
U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R' U' // 2GLL
46 htm

Nice scramble, found this on my first try

Next: F' B2 U B2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' R' B L2 R B' R B2


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 17, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: F' B2 U B2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' R' B L2 R B' R B2











alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





U2 B F' L D2 F' R' // EOcross (solution generated by my program)
D U' R U R' D2 U' R U R' D // 2 pairs
R U2 R' L U' L' // pair
U' R' D' R U R' D R // pair
U2 R2 D' R U R' D R U R U' R' U' R U2 // ZBLL

Next: R2 F R2 B D2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 L D B2 F' R' B' U' R D F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 17, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: R2 F R2 B D2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 L D B2 F' R' B' U' R D F2


58 STM: 
z2 // orientation 
B' F' L D U' F L' U' R2 // EOcross
R U R' //pair
U R' U2 R U L U L' //pair
L' U R' U2 R U R' U R L //pair
U2 R' U' R U' //Setup
R' U' R U R' U R //WV
U2 F U' F U L F L2 U L U' L F' L' F' //PLL

Next: L2 D R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L F R2 D' B U' B2 R' D' F2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 58 STM:
> z2 // orientation
> B' F' L D U' F L' U' R2 // EOcross
> R U R' //pair
> ...


x y'
U B' L' D R D F R' D' R' L // EOCross (11)
U2 L U' L' U L' U L // LB (8/19)
R' U' R U' R' U R // P3 (7/26)
U2 R U R' U R U' R' // LS (8/34)
U L' U' L U' R U' L' U R' U2 L // COLL (12/46)
y' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // EPLL (9/55)

NEXT: B D' L F' R2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 R' D' B2 R' B U R'


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 18, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: B D' L F' R2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 R' D' B2 R' B U R'











alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





F' L2 U B' D' R' F2 // EOcross (solution generated by my program)
D2 R U' R' U' R' U R u2 // 2 pairs
R U' R' U R U R2 U R U' R' U R // 2 pairs
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

Next: L2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 F D2 F D2 R D' L B D U2 L' U' F D


----------



## Lupus3141 (Jul 19, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: L2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 F D2 F D2 R D' L B D U2 L' U' F D




z2 
F' B U' R' L B2 U2 B //EO
D' L F2 R' D L2 //Cross D' R U' R' D U' R U R' //right block
U' L U L' U2 L U' L' U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' //left block
L' U L' D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L' //winter variation
U R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F (R U R' U') R' F R2 U //Ga Perm


68 moves in total, so please feel free to post some suggestions to reduce the move count

NEXT: L2 B2 U L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' R' F U B2 U B' R2 B2 D' R2


----------



## Yoruba (Jul 19, 2021)

z2// inspection
L B L' F (UD) F D L//eocross
U' L' U L//first pair
U R' U' R2 U2 R'//second pair
D' R' U' R U R' U' R D//third pair
U R' U' R U R' U R U R' U R//OLS
U x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2//PLL

Next: D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 R B2 L' F' R B L2 D F'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 19, 2021)

Yoruba said:


> z2// inspection
> L B L' F (UD) F D L//eocross
> U' L' U L//first pair
> U R' U' R2 U2 R'//second pair
> ...


y
R' B' R2 F' D L D'+U L2 R2 // EOCross (9)
U L U L' R U R' // P1 (7/16)
L R' U2 R L' // P2 (5/21)
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' // P3 (8/29)
U' L' U L U2 L' U L // LS (8/37)
U2 x M U R' U' L U2' R U2' R' // COLL (11/48)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (7/55)

NEXT: D' R D2 U2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 B' U B2 F D F U B


----------



## Yoruba (Jul 21, 2021)

y2//inspection
U' F R2 (U'D) F' R' D'//eocross
U' R' U R L' U2 L//first pair
D' R D R U' B2 R'//second pair
U R U' R2' U R2 U R' U R U R'//third pair+fourth pair
U2 R' U' R U R U f' U' F R U' R' S//ZBLL

Next: U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B L2 B' D2 L2 F2 R' B F R' D' F2 R D L' F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 21, 2021)

Yoruba said:


> Next: U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B L2 B' D2 L2 F2 R' B F R' D' F2 R D L' F2


ZZ-A: 49 STM
z2 // orientation 
U B2 F L' B F' D2 L' D2 // EOCross
U2 F2 R' F2 U' R U2 L U L' //Pairs
U L' U' L U' L' U L //pair
R' U R U' R' U R //pair
U' R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R' U' //ZBLL

Next: B L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U R' D2 R2 B2 U L F' L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> ZZ-A: 49 STM
> z2 // orientation
> U B2 F L' B F' D2 L' D2 // EOCross
> U2 F2 R' F2 U' R U2 L U L' //Pairs
> ...



No More ZBLLs (60 STM)

L F' R' U2 B D R' D' U' L2 // EO Mixed Cross (10)
U2 L2 U2 L U L' U L2
U L U2 L' U' L U L'
U2 R U' R' U R' U' R
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L (32/42)
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL (11/53)
d' U' M2 U M U2 M // L6EP (7/60)

next: R2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 R D' F' R B F D B' L


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 27, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 R D' F' R B F D B' L


z2 // Inspection
U L D B' E2 L D' // XEOLine
R2 L' U' L U' L U2 L U R L' U' L // L
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // RB
U' R' U' R U R U R' U' R' U R U R U' R' U2 // 2GLL
45stm

Next: R' F' L2 U L2 U F2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D2 L' F U2 B D L' D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 27, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: R' F' L2 U L2 U F2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D2 L' F U2 B D L' D


61 STM with an actually good EOCross
L U2 D' F L D U2 R' L2 B2 //EOCross
L' U' L D R U' R' D' //pair
U' R' U' R U2 L U L' //pair
U' R' U' R U R' U2 R //pair
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L //Pair
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //PLL 

Next: D2 L2 D R2 F2 D F2 U B2 D' B2 U' B U F' L F' R B2 F2 R'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 61 STM with an actually good EOCross
> L U2 D' F L D U2 R' L2 B2 //EOCross
> L' U' L D R U' R' D' //pair
> U' R' U' R U2 L U L' //pair
> ...



D B R2 L F' D2 L' U F2 // EO Mixed Cross (9)
R U' R' U2 R' U R // BR pair (7/16)
L' U' L U+D' L' U' L D // FR pair (8/24)
L U L' U2 L U' L' // BL pair (7/31)
U2 L' U L U' L' U L // FL pair (8/39)
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // COLL (9/48)
u2 M' E2 M' U2 // 4c (5/53)

next: D' R F L2 U B' R L2 F2 R2 B L2 F U2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 L'


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 27, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: D' R F L2 U B' R L2 F2 R2 B L2 F U2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 L'



x' z L D B R2 F L' R // EOcross
R U' R' L U' L' // pair
D R U' R' D' // pair
R' U2 R U R' U' R // pair
R U R' U R U' R' // pair
F R' F' r U R U' r2' F' r U' L' U2 L U' // ZBLL

Next: B2 F2 L2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 L' U B U L R2 U' F D2 B


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 27, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> x' z L D B R2 F L' R // EOcross
> R U' R' L U' L' // pair
> D R U' R' D' // pair
> R' U2 R U R' U' R // pair
> ...



y // ZZ-VH
R' L U R2 D2 F U R' // EOCross (8)
U' R' U' R U' R' U' L U L' // BL (10/18)
R' U R U2 R' U R // BR (7/25)
U' R U R' // FR (4/29)
U' L2 U2 L U L' U L2 // FL (8/37)
U2 L' U' L U' R U' L' U R' U2 L // COLL (12/49)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 // EPLL (8/57)

next: R' F' R' F' U' R B2 R B2 D' R2 F2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U2


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 27, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R' F' R' F' U' R B2 R B2 D' R2 F2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U2


z'
F R' F' U' B2 R // EOcross
L U' L' R' U' R // pair
L' U2 L // pair
L U2 L' U' L U L' // pair
R U2 R' // pair
U2 F U' R' U2 R U F' R' U' R U R' U R // ZBLL
Next: U L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 L B2 D B F' U' L U' L


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 27, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> z'
> F R' F' U' B2 R // EOcross
> L U' L' R' U' R // pair
> L' U2 L // pair
> ...



x // ZZ-VH
D' B U2 L F' D L' D L' D' // EOCross (10)
U L U' L' U2 L' U // FL (7/17)
L2 U L' U R U R' // FR (7/24)
y2 L' U' L // BR, now FL (4/28)
R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // BL, now FR (7/35)
U' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // COLL (10/45)
U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL (8/53)

NEXT: 
R' D' R2 B' U D F R F' B2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 L' U2


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> x // ZZ-VH
> D' B U2 L F' D L' D L' D' // EOCross (10)
> U L U' L' U2 L' U // FL (7/17)
> L2 U L' U R U R' // FR (7/24)
> ...


Bad start, nutty F2L. 49 move ZZCT solution. You know its gonna be good when the first moves spell out "dub" 

D' U' B F U F' U2 L' F2 U' R2 // subpar eocross 
U' D' L' U L D // 1st pair 
U' R' U R // 2nd pair 
L U2 L' U L U' L' //3rd pair 
R U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // TSLE 
D R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' D' // TTLL

Next: R F2 L B2 L' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' B D' U' L B2 U R F2 R


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 29, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> Next: R F2 L B2 L' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' B D' U' L B2 U R F2 R



y2 M' F' R' U' M' U r2 // EOcross
R L' U2 L U2 R' // multislot
D L U L' D' // keyhole
U2 L U2 L' U // make pair
R' U2 L U L' U2 R // WV
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL

Next: D2 L D2 F2 B L2 F U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 U L D2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 29, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: D2 L D2 F2 B L2 F U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 U L D2


ZZ-Tripod: 49 STM
R U' D F R L U' B2 F' U2 F D2 //EOCross
R U2 R2 U' R U R U' R' //Pairs
L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 //pair
U L U' L' U' L' D' L U' L' D L //NLS
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U' //ZBLL/Tripod LL

Next: R F D F2 L U2 L' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F' D' R U' R' U2 B


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> ZZ-Tripod: 49 STM
> R U' D F R L U' B2 F' U2 F D2 //EOCross
> R U2 R2 U' R U R U' R' //Pairs
> L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 //pair
> ...



R B R2 D F' D' R2 U F2 // EOCross (9)
L U' L' U2 L' U // P1 (6/15)
L2 U' L' U' L U L' // P2 (7/22)
U' R' U R2 U' R' // P3 (6/28)
U' R2 U2 R U R' U R2 // LS (8/36)
R U R' U R U2 R' // COLL (7/43)
y M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (8/51)

NEXT: R' U2 F U L U2 L' D B U2 B2 R2 D L2 U B2 U L2 B2 U2


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R' U2 F U L U2 L' D B U2 B2 R2 D L2 U B2 U L2 B2 U2



y2
F' E' R u' R' D R' D // EOcross
U L U2 L2 U L // pair
R' U R U' R' U' R // pair
R U2 R' L U2 L' // pair
U2 R U R' // pair
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' // PLL

Next: D R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 U' R' F L' B U2 R' D' F L2 U'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 30, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> y2
> F' E' R u' R' D R' D // EOcross
> U L U2 L2 U L // pair
> R' U R U' R' U' R // pair
> ...



D' F D2 L' R B' D' F2 L D2 // EOCross (10)
U L U' L' U2 L' U L
R U' R' U R U' R'
d2
U L' U' L U2 L' U L
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L (32/42)
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U R D' R2 // COLL (14/56)
y M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (8/64)

NEXT: L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U' B2 U2 L' F U2 F2 D' L' D2 U B


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U' B2 U2 L' F U2 F2 D' L' D2 U B


x' z
F' B2 U L' B D' F2 // EOcross
U L U L' U' L U L' // pair
U' R U R2 U2 R // pair
L' U' L // pair
U' R U R' U R U R' // pair
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

Next: D2 F L2 D' L' F' R B R2 F2 U D2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 D L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 30, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: D2 F L2 D' L' F' R B R2 F2 U D2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 D L


CN ZZ-a(with EOLine): 43 STM
z' y //inspection
U2 L' B U' F2 //EOLine
R' U2 L' U' L2 R U S' U2 S //dbR and dfL
R L U L' U L U' L' R'U R' D' R U' R' D R //pairs
U2 r U' r U2 R' F R U2 r2 F //ZBLL

One of my favourite ZBLLs

Next: R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U' B' D B L B2 F R F


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> CN ZZ-a(with EOLine): 43 STM
> z' y //inspection
> U2 L' B U' F2 //EOLine
> R' U2 L' U' L2 R U S' U2 S //dbR and dfL
> ...



R B R' D' R' U' F' L B2 // EO Mixed Cross (9)
R' U' R U2 R' U R
L' U' L U L' U' L
U' L U2 L' U L U' L'
R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L (29/38)
R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R // COLL (11/49)
y M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 // L6EP (7/56)

NEXT: B2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B R2 B' L2 U R' B' D' F2 U2 L D' L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: B2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B R2 B' L2 U R' B' D' F2 U2 L D' L


ZZ-d: 42 STM
L' F' U L2 U' B U' B' D2 R2 D R2 D' //EOCross
L U' L' U' R U R2 U2 R U' L' U' L //3 pairs
R B R' U' R' U R B' //CPLS
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' //2GLL

This was a straightforward ZZ-a solve but I'm calling it d because I usually use a different alg for that LS.
That EOCross was bad, The free pairs and the antisune saved this one.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: B2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B R2 B' L2 U R' B' D' F2 U2 L D' L


ZZ-A 47 STM (41 with cancellations)

y'
U' R F' R' D2 R // EOcross
L U2 L' U' L U L' // pair
U2 R U R2 U2 R // pair
D R U2 R' D' // pair (keyhole)
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // pair
R U R' L' U2 R U' R' U2 L U R U' R' U2 // ZBLL

Next: L2 D2 F L2 R2 B' F2 L2 B R2 U' L D' R' D F D R2 U' B2


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 30, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZZ-A 47 STM (41 with cancellations)
> 
> y'
> U' R F' R' D2 R // EOcross
> ...


ZZ-CT, very average solve 59 stm

x2 L' B U' F R F R' U L2 // eocross
U R U R' U2 R U2' R'// 1st
L' U' L U' L' U L //2nd
U' L U L' // 3rd
U R' U R U R' U R U2 R' U R // TSLE
U' D' R' D' R U R' U2 L U' R U R' L' U2 D R U D // TTLL

Next: B F2 D2 L D2 U2 F2 L D2 R D2 B2 R2 F R2 D L' D2 B2 D'


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 30, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> Next: B F2 D2 L D2 U2 F2 L D2 R D2 B2 R2 F R2 D L' D2 B2 D'


ZZ-A 42 HTM

y2
F' D' R' L B R2 D R2 // EOcross
R U' R2 U' R // pair
U L' U' L // pair
U R U2 R' L U' L' // pair
U2 R U' R' // pair
R2 D R' U' R D' R' U' R' U R U R' U // ZBLL

Next: F2 L B' U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F D2 F D B' D L B' D' L' D'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 30, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZZ-A 42 HTM
> 
> y2
> F' D' R' L B R2 D R2 // EOcross
> ...



// ZZ-VH
B R2 U F L U B2 R2 D' L D // EOCross (11)
R U2 R' U' R U R' // P1 (7/18)
U2 L U' L' U L U' L' // P2 (8/26)
U R' U R // P3 (4/30)
U L' U L U2 L' U L // LS (8/38)
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // COLL (9/47)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' // EPLL (9/56)

NEXT: D2 L' D2 R' U2 F L D2 B' U B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U R2


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D2 L' D2 R' U2 F L D2 B' U B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U R2



ZZ-A 48 HTM (46 with cancellations) 

x2
F' U D' R' F U2 R2 D // EOarrow
L' U2 L // pair
U' R U L U L' // pair
U R U' R // 2x2 block
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // pair
U2 R' U R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R U' R' U2 // ZBLL

Next: R U B' L2 D B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 F' R' F' U F D


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 30, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZZ-A 48 HTM (46 with cancellations)
> 
> x2
> F' U D' R' F U2 R2 D // EOarrow
> ...



U M U' M'
L' R2 D' R' U2 L2 D' // EOCross (11)
U2 L' U L R U' R'
L U' L' U2 L' U L
y2 L' U2 L U2 L' U2 L
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // F2L (30/41)
U2 R U' R' U' R U R D R' U R D' R2 // COLL (14/55)
// EPLL skip

next: D2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 L D2 F' R F' U' L R F'


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 31, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: D2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 L D2 F' R F' U' L R F'


ZZ-A 41 HTM

z2 F D' L U L U2 R' D' R U R' D2 // partial XEOline + preserve 2 pairs
R L' U2 L // pair
U' F R F' R // finish EO + 2x2 block
U R U' R' U R U R' // pair
U2 F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R U2 // ZBLL

Next: U2 L' B' F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U2 B' L2 B2 R' D L2 D2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 31, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZZ-A 41 HTM
> 
> z2 F D' L U L U2 R' D' R U R' D2 // partial XEOline + preserve 2 pairs
> R L' U2 L // pair
> ...


y
R' L B' L2 D' R' F L R2 D R2 // EOCross (11)
U' R U R' U' R U R'
L U' L' U2 L' U L
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L
R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // F2L (32/43)
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // COLL (11/54)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL (7/61)

NEXT: F D L D' L' U' B' D R L2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 F R2 U2 R2


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 1, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F D L D' L' U' B' D R L2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 F R2 U2 R2



x' // Inspection
B' D' M U F' L2 D // EOLine
L2 U' R U' R2 U' R' U R U' R' // R
L2 U L U2 L U' L2 U2 L U L' // L
U L U2 L F' L2 U' L U L' U' L U F U // ZBLL
45 htm

Next: F U2 L2 F U2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 F' R2 D F2 U F' R U2 R2 D'


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 1, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> x' // Inspection
> B' D' M U F' L2 D // EOLine
> L2 U' R U' R2 U' R' U R U' R' // R
> L2 U L U2 L U' L2 U2 L U L' // L
> ...



D' L' U L B D R' D L D // EOCross (10)
L' U' L D' E2 L' U L
R' U' R L U' L'
R U R'
R' U R U R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L (28/38)
U R' F' r U R U' r' F // COLL (9/47)
y M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (8/55)

NEXT: F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 D F2 U' R F D' L' B2 L U B D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 1, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 D F2 U' R F D' L' B2 L U B D'


ZZ-C: 49 STM
x' y //inspection
R2 U' L' D' F'//EOarrow
L D' R U2 R' D //pair
L2 U2 L U' L2 U L //pair
U R' U' R U R' U' R //pair
U2 L U' L' U L U L' //OLS
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2 //PLL

Next: D' B2 D B2 U' B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F U B R D2 R F2 R2 F2


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> ZZ-C: 49 STM
> x' y //inspection
> R2 U' L' D' F'//EOarrow
> L D' R U2 R' D //pair
> ...



y // ZZ-4c
F' D2 F' U L2 R' U' B2 // EO Mixed Cross (8)
L U' L' U' R U R'
U L' U' L d2 R' U
R' U2 R' U' R U' R2
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L (29/37)
U r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // COLL (16/53)
d M2 U' M U2 M2 U2 M' U // L6EP (9/62)

NEXT: D2 L2 F U2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 B' U2 R' F2 L' D B D' U F U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 2, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D2 L2 F U2 F2 U2 F D2 L2 B' U2 R' F2 L' D B D' U F U2


Got 10 bad edges. Ouch: 65 STM
U' F R U' D L2 F D' R F' U' F //EO
U D' L D' R2 //cross
R U' R' U2 L' U' L //pair
R U R' L U' L' U L U L' //pair
U' D' R U2 R' D //pair
U' R U R' U' R U2 R' //pair
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' S' U2 S U' R2 U2//LL

Next: D' B' R F2 D' R' L' B D U2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 R2 F D2


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Got 10 bad edges. Ouch: 65 STM
> U' F R U' D L2 F D' R F' U' F //EO
> U D' L D' R2 //cross
> R U' R' U2 L' U' L //pair
> ...


x
U' D B R' U2 F B2 U2 R2 // EO Mixed Cross (9)
U2 L U L'
L' U' L D' U L' U' L D
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L
d2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 // F2L (29/38)
U' F U R U' R' U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' // COLL (16/54)
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U' // L6EP (7/61)

NEXT: L' U L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U B F U B' L B D'


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 2, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L' U L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U B F U B' L B D'


ZZ-A 48 HTM
z'
D2 L' B' R' F' L D' R // EOcross
L U' L' U L U L' // pair
L' U' R' U R U L // pair
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // pair
U R' U' R // pair
R' F2 R D R' D' F2 U' R2 U R' U' R2 U // ZBLL
Next: F2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 L' R' B2 L U2 R' U' F R' B2 U2 B R'


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 3, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> ZZ-A 48 HTM
> z'
> D2 L' B' R' F' L D' R // EOcross
> L U' L' U L U L' // pair
> ...



x // ZZ-4c
U' F' L R U2 F L' R2 D // Mixed EO Cross (9)
R' U R U' R' U' R // P1 (7/16)
U' R U R' U2 R U R' // P2 (8/24)
L' U L2 U2 L' U2 L U' // P3 (8/32)
L2 U' L U' L' U' L // LS (7/39)
U r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // COLL (16/55)
U' M2 U M2 // M2+4c (4/59)

next: 
D2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 D' B F' U' F2 R' D R2 D' L


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> D2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 D' B F' U' F2 R' D R2 D' L


x' // Inspection
Lw' U' R' F Lw L U x' // EO
U L2 U' L R2 U' L U L U' R2 B2 // 223
R2 U R D' R U R' U R U' R' D // RB
U2 R' U' R' D' R U R' D R U' R U' R' U2 R U2 // ZBLL
48htm

Next: U2 R2 U' B R' D' F2 D F D2 R' F2 R2 F2 L F2 U2 L' F2 R F2


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 12, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: U2 R2 U' B R' D' F2 D F D2 R' F2 R2 F2 L F2 U2 L' F2 R F2


x2 // Inspection
F R L B L' D // EOLine
R U' R U' R // RF
U2 R U' R' U' R // Multi RB-LB
L' U L' U L U' L' U' L // LF
R' U' R F R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' F' // ZBLL
39htm

I found another pretty cool ending, but its a move longer, simply due to the nature of 2GLL RU spam
D L' U L D' L2 U' L // CPLS-LF
R' U2 R U R' U R U L' U' L U' L' U2 L // 2GLL
40htm

Next: L D2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L D2 L F2 B' D' F' L B' D' B F2


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 22, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // Inspection
> F R L B L' D // EOLine
> R U' R U' R // RF
> U2 R U' R' U' R // Multi RB-LB
> ...



x
F U R' L D B' U' L2 F2 D' // Mixed EO Cross (10)
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2
L' U' L U2 L' U L
d2
U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
U' L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 // F2L (29/39)
U' f R2 S' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' // COLL (11/50)
y M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 U2 // L6EP (9/59)

Next:
F' U2 D2 L U B2 U B R' B2 D2 L D2 L' B2 R' D2 L' U2 B'


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Next:
> F' U2 D2 L U B2 U B R' B2 D2 L D2 L' B2 R' D2 L' U2 B'


Colour neutral ZZ-CT for these ones:

54stm:
x y2 R' F' U' F U' L2 R D R2 U L2 // I should git gud at eocross
(U D') R U' R' D //1st pair
U' R U R' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // TSLE
R2 U R2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 D R2 U' u' // TTLL

56stm:
z' y' //
U F R F' R2' U L2 D L' D // eocross
U R U R2' U' R // 1st pair
( U' D) R U' R' // 2nd pair
(U2 D) R U R' D2 // 3rd pair
U' R' U2 R U R' U R U' R U2 R' // TSLE
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U

Next: D2 F D2 F2 U2 L B2 F2 U2 L' D2 B2 F2 U' L' B D2 B L'


----------



## PiKeeper (Aug 22, 2021)

z2 D' R D F R' D F2 R2 // eocross (8)
L' U L U R' U' R // 1st pair (7/15)
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair (8/23)
U L U2 L' U' L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair (12/35)
U' L' U' L // 4th pair (4/39)
U' F R F' r U R U' r' // OLL (9/48)
U' M U M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 // z perm (10/58)

Next: B2 U R B U2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' R U2 L2 D' B' F' R2


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 22, 2021)

Mathsoccer said:


> z2 D' R D F R' D F2 R2 // eocross (8)
> L' U L U R' U' R // 1st pair (7/15)
> U R U R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair (8/23)
> U L U2 L' U' L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair (12/35)
> ...



x y // ZZ-VH
L' U' B' (D U') L2 D L' D L // EOCross (9)
E2 L' U L
U' R U' R' U' R U R'
d2 L2 U2 L U L' U L2
U' R U' R' // F2L (24/33)
r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' // COLL (9/42)
L2 U' S U2 S' U' L2 // EPLL (7/49)

NEXT: L2 B L' B' D F2 U F' B2 D2 R B2 L' F2 U2 R2 L B2 U2 F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L2 B L' B' D F2 U F' B2 D2 R B2 L' F2 U2 R2 L B2 U2 F'


53 STM
x2 y // Inspection
L2 F D' R' D' L R' B U' B' // EO Cross
U L U L' U L U L' U2 R U' R' U L' U' L // Left
R U R' U R U R' U' (R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // Right
// OLL Skip
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U' // PLL
ACN

Next: R B2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U L' B' D F2 R D R F R'


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 24, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> 53 STM
> x2 y // Inspection
> L2 F D' R' D' L R' B U' B' // EO Cross
> U L U L' U L U L' U2 R U' R' U L' U' L // Left
> ...



x // ZZ-VH/4c
R U D2 F D L F2 D' // Mixed EO Cross (8)
U' L' U L U R' U R
U L U2 L' U' L U L'
U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
U L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L (32/40)
R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' // COLL (11/51)
d' E2 M' E2 M' U // L6EP (6/57)

NEXT: B L' R2 B2 U2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 R' U' L' B U2 F' R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: B L' R2 B2 U2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 R' U' L' B U2 F' R2


ZZ-a: 54 STM
U' L U F D L2 D L //EOCross
U' R' U2 R L' U' L2 U' L' U R' U' R//pairs
U R U2 M' B' r' //pair
U R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' //LS
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R' B' R2 F' R B R' U' //ZBLL

Next: B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 B' D L2 F U' L2 U L D' B2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 B' D L2 F U' L2 U L D' B2


ZZ-OP, 59 STM
z2 // Inspection
U F' D R U' R' B' U' L' // EO X-Cross
U2 R' U R U' R' U R // Pair
D R U' R' D' // Pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' // Pair
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 // PLL
ACN

ZZ-a, 42 STM
z2 // Inspection
U F' D R U' R' B' U' L' // EO X-Cross
U2 R' U R U' R' U R // Pair
D R U' R' D' // Pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' // Pair
R U R' U F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U2 // ZBLL
ACN

ZZ-CT with a really long TTLL, 51 STM
z2 // Inspection
U F' D R U' R' B' U' L' // EO X-Cross
U2 R' U R U' R' U R // Pair
D R U' R' D' // Pair
U R' U' R U' R U R2' U R // TSLE
U' D R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R U2 D' // TTLL
ACN

Next: B2 L2 D R2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 R' D R' F' D R U B2 F' R'


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 12, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> ZZ-OP, 59 STM
> z2 // Inspection
> U F' D R U' R' B' U' L' // EO X-Cross
> U2 R' U R U' R' U R // Pair
> ...


U' F R F' L' D L2 
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L'
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R
U2 R U R' U' R U R'
L' U L
U' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'

next F R2 U L2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R' D' U B L' F' R D' U'


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 12, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> next F R2 U L2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R' D' U B L' F' R D' U'


ZZ-C/Tripod: 43 STM
R' U F D L' U' F2 U2 F' U2 F' //xEOCross
L' U2 L U' L' U L //pair
y2 U' L' U' L U L' U2 L //pair
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //OLS/NLS
L2 F2 L B L' F2 L B' L //PLL/tripod LL

11 move xEOCross wtf

Next: F2 D F' B2 L' U' D F' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 L'


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F2 D F' B2 L' U' D F' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 L'



x2 // Inspection
D' L' D2 R U' F' R L2 D // EOLine+1
U' L U' R U' R2 U' R' // Right block
L2 U L2 U' L // Left front square
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' // Left back pair
U' L' U L U2 R' L' U L U' R // ZBLL
41 HTM

Next: B2 L2 F' L2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B R' B2 D' R' F' L2 U L' R U2


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 25, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: B2 L2 F' L2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B R' B2 D' R' F' L2 U L' R U2


ZZ-COP 46 STM




__





CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool






www.cubedb.net




F2 D2 B' D' R' U2 F2 L U L' F2 // XEOcross
U R U' R' U R' U' R // BR pair
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // FL pair
R U R' U R U2 R' // CO
S' U' F' U f U2 R2 U f R' f' R2 // PLSLL

Next: D' B2 U' L2 U L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U' R' D' L' D' B D' L F' D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 25, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: D' B2 U' L2 U L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U' R' D' L' D' B D' L F' D'


If Tymon did ZZ....: 52 STM
F u' B' S' U2 S D2 R2 U' R' U R u2 S' U S R U R U' F' U F U' R' //EOF2L-1
U' R' U R U' R' U' R //LS
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //OCLL
r L D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L' //PLL

Next: R D' F' B2 L' D' R L2 F2 B' R2 F U2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 U


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 25, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: D' B2 U' L2 U L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U' R' D' L' D' B D' L F' D'



x2 // Inspection
B' U' L' F' U R2 D' R D // EOLine+3
R' U R // Right front square
U' L2 U2 x M U S U2 S' // Left block
U' R' U R U' // Right back split pair
R' U2 R U2 L' U R' U R U' R' U2 R L U2 // Cancel into ZBLL

40 STM

got ninja'd but I found some cool things so I figured I'd keep it.



Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R D' F' B2 L' D' R L2 F2 B' R2 F U2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 U



x2 // Inspection
B' R U' L' F' L D' R' F2 // XEOLine
U' L U2 L' U L' U' L R B2 L B2 // Left front square + Right back pair
L U2 L' U' L U2 L' U' // SP
D2 R U' F2 U R' D' L2 D' L' // ZBLL

39 HTM

Next: F2 D2 F D2 R2 F L2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 F U' F R2 D R' U'


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 25, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: F2 D2 F D2 R2 F L2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 F U' F R2 D R' U'


ZZ-COP 42 STM




__





CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool






www.cubedb.net




z2
U R' B' F2 D F' D R' U' M' B2 r' // XEOcross (BL)
U' r2 U' F2 U r2 // FL
R2 U2' R U R' U R2 // BR
U' L' U R U' R' L // CO
U' R' F2 U' R F2 R' U F2 R // PLSLL

Next: F' D2 R2 B L2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' R' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' B' D'


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 25, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: F' D2 R2 B L2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' R' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' B' D'



x2 // Inspection
U F R L2 B' D' L D // EOLine
R' U L2 // Left back square
U' R2 // Right front square
U' M F2 M' // Left front pair
U2 R // Right back pair
y' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // ZBLL

27 STM


Next: D' U2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B F2 U2 L D L R' D2 F' U2 R2 F'


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 26, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // Inspection
> U F R L2 B' D' L D // EOLine
> R' U L2 // Left back square
> U' R2 // Right front square
> ...


D' U2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B F2 U2 L D L R' D2 F' U2 R2 F'

x // Inspection
U r U2 F R B2 D // EORArrow+1 (7)
R U R' U' S U2 S' // Insert last cross piece and set up nice F2L (7)
U2 L' U' L R U R' // F2L-1 (7)
y' U M' U R U' r' U' R U f R' f' U2 R' U2 // TTLL+ (15)

36 STM

Next: L2 D L2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 R U L' R' D' F R2 D2


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 26, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> Next: L2 D L2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 R U L' R' D' F R2 D2


z2
L2 U2 F R2 D' R' D R' U R' D2//XEOCross, 11/11
L' U2 L2 R' U2 R L'//B, 7/18
U2 L' U' L U L' U2 L//FL, 8/26
L2 U S U2 S' U L2//ZBLL, 7/33

Next: U2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 L F2 U' B2 L F' D' U'


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 26, 2021)

PapaSmurf said:


> Next: U2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 L F2 U' B2 L F' D' U'



x2
D U L R' U' B F2 L' D' L2 F2 // XEOLine
U2 R U R' U' R // Right back square
U' R U2 M' B2 Rw' // Left back pair
U' R U R' // Right front pair
U' R y E R U' R' D U2 R2 U' R U R // ZBLL
40 STM

Next: L' D2 R' B' U L' B D2 R2 U F2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 F L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 27, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: L' D2 R' B' U L' B D2 R2 U F2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 F L2


49 STM
L' D' F z2 R' L' D L D' //xEOCross
L U2 L' U L U' L' //pair
U' L' U M' B M U' L U' L D L' U L D' L2 U' L U' L' U2 L //something
x z2 R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R //PLL

Next: U D2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 R' D2 L B2 F2 D2 F' U' R F2 D F2 L' U2


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U D2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 R' D2 L B2 F2 D2 F' U' R F2 D F2 L' U2



x' M' U F' Rw' x' D' // Inspection
U S' L2 S // lb
F2 R2 F2 // lf
U' R' U R // rb
D' R U R' D R // rf
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U R' U' R U' R' // 2gll
38 STM

Next: F2 U2 L' F2 L F2 D2 R' B2 F2 R F2 D B' U2 F' D2 B' L' U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 28, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: F2 U2 L' F2 L F2 D2 R' B2 F2 R F2 D B' U2 F' D2 B' L' U'


ZZ-A: 49 STM
U B2 L2 F D' R D' L' D2 L D //EOCross
U R U' M' B' r' //pair
U' R U' R' U' L' U' L //pair
R' U' R //pair
U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' //pair
R' B' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U' B R U' //ZBLL

ZZ-OP with line: 60 STM
U B2 L2 F L' D' //EOLine
R' U R U2 R' L2 U' L2 U' R' U R U2 R' L U' L' //LB
R U R' U R' U2 R' U' R' F' R U R U' R' F //RB
R' U' R U' R' U2 R //OCLL
U2 R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2 //PLL

Next: D2 L' F2 B' U2 D2 B L B R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 B2


----------



## porkyp10 (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi it's porkyy dropping off a doodoo zz-porky solve


Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D2 L' F2 B' U2 D2 B L B R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 B2


x2 //inspection
L2 F' U F R' F D2 L2 D //EOLine | 9
R2 L U R' U R L U' R L U' L' //LB | 12
U R' U2 L' U R U' L //Porky CP | 8
R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R //RB | 15
R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R' U R U2 R' //2GLL | 13
57 STM

Next: U' L' R' B2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 R2 D' B2 L' B R U' L' D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 28, 2021)

porkyp10 said:


> Next: U' L' R' B2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 R2 D' B2 L' B R U' L' D


ZZ-A(or CR): 46 STM
z //inspection
L' U R D' B U' R2 L //xEOCross
M F2 M' //pair
R' U' R U' R' U' R //pair
L' U2 L U' L' U L U L' U L //LS
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R U R' U' //2GLL

Next: U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B R2 F' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F U2 F U' R D' L'


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> ZZ-A(or CR): 46 STM
> z //inspection
> L' U R D' B U' R2 L //xEOCross
> M F2 M' //pair
> ...



// ZZ-VH
U2 R L F' L' (U D') R2 d2 F2 // EOCross (9)
L U2 L2 U' L
R' U' R U2 R' U
R2 U R'
d2 U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L (23/32)
L U L' U L U2 L' U2 // COLL (8/40)

next: R' U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F R' B U2 B' L' D' F2


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R' U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F R' B U2 B' L' D' F2



x2 // Inspection
D' R' L' B' R D // EOLine
L' U L' U R' S R2 S' // Right block
U' L U L' U L' U S' L2 S L2 // Left block
U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R U' R' U // ZBLL
38 STM

Next: F2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 B' D2 B' D2 U' L2 R U' L' F D F' U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 8, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: F2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 B' D2 B' D2 U' L2 R U' L' F D F' U'


CT: 47 STM
r U' M'R' D L2 U2 B' L' R' U' R B2 //xEOcross
U L U' L' R' U R //pair
y2 U R' U' R U' R' U' R //pair
r U R' U' r' F R F' //TSLE
U x' D R U' R' D2 R U R' D F //TTLL

Next: R' B' L2 U B' U' F' U' D2 F2 L' F2 U2 R D2 L F2 U2 L2 U


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R' B' L2 U B' U' F' U' D2 F2 L' F2 U2 R D2 L F2 U2 L2 U


40 STM:

D F' U2 B2 R' L2 D' F' // XEOLine
U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 // 2 Pairs
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 L' U' L // Last Pair
(U) R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R (U2) // ZBLL

Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 17, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 40 STM:
> 
> D F' U2 B2 R' L2 D' F' // XEOLine
> U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 // 2 Pairs
> ...



z y // CN ZZ-4c
(U' D) R' F D' R' B R' U2 R2 U' L2 B2 // Mixed EO XCross (12)
U' L U' L' R U' R'
U L U L' U' L U L'
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L (23/35)
U' r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' // COLL (10/45)
d M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 // M2+4c (8/53)
U' // AUF (1/54)

next: 
L' U' B' D' F2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 17, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next:
> L' U' B' D' F2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2


44 STM: 

y2 // Inspection
D2 R U2 L2 U' D' R F' // XEOLine (8)
R2 U2 R2 L' U' L // Pair (6)
U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 // Pair + Edge (8)
U R U' R' U R U R' // Pair (8)
(y2) R2 D R' U' R D' R' U' R' U R U R' // ZBLL (13)
U' // AUF

Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 22, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: B' R' F L' U B' L B D B2 D2 B R' D' U' B' D2 F B' D'


ZZ-A with EOCross: 49 STM
B2 U' L B F' R2 U L2 //EOCross
U' R' U' R U R' U2 R //pair 1
U' D M F2 M' D' //pair 2
U L' U L U' L' U' L //pair 3
U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 //pair 4
U' F' U' L' U2 L U' L' U' L F //ZBLL

Next: R F' R' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' R2 D B2 U' R D U' L2 R2 B R


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 5, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R F' R' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' R2 D B2 U' R D U' L2 R2 B R


45 STM

z // Inspection
B2 L F D' F U B' // EOArrow (7)
R U2 R' L U2 L' // F2L 1 (6)
U' L' U' L // F2L 2 (4)
R U' R' U R2 U R2 // F2L 3 (7)
R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 4 (11)
y R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 U' // ZBLL (10)

Next: D L U B2 R2 F' U' F U F' D2 B2 L' B' L U B' D2 L' R' U


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 5, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 45 STM
> 
> z // Inspection
> B2 L F D' F U B' // EOArrow (7)
> ...



// ZZ-4c
D' L' U F' R' L2 D2 F2 // EO Mixed Cross (8)
U R' U2 R
U' L2 U2 L U L' U L2
L U' L' U L U L' // F2L-1 (19/27)
U2 R U2 R' U L' U2' R U R' U2 L // WVLS (12/39)
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' // Aa-PLL (11/50)
u2 M' E2 M' U // L4EP (5/55)

NEXT:
L B2 U2 L' F2 R B2 U2 R F2 R D' U' B' L' B D2 U2 F L'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 6, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L B2 U2 L' F2 R B2 U2 R F2 R D' U' B' L' B D2 U2 F L'


z2 // inspection
F2 L F R' D // EO line
U2 R' L2 U' L' // BL square
R2 U R' U' R // B2 square
U2 M F2 M' // FL pair
R U' R' // FR pair
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U2 // ZBLL
39 STM

Next : B2 D' F' B' U2 D R' D' R' F2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 7, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : B2 D' F' B' U2 D R' D' R' F2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L



44 STM, 39 STM with cancellations

x2 // Inspection

D' R B' L' F R2 U' // EOCross (7)
z R' U2 R L' U L // F2L 1 (6)
U' R U R' // F2L 2 (4)
L U2 L' U' R' U' R // F2L 3 (7)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 L U L' // F2L 4 (11)
y' r U R' U' r' F R F' U // ZBLL (9)

Next: D L U B2 R2 F' U' F U F' D2 B2 L' B' L U B' D2 L' R' U


----------



## PiKeeper (Nov 7, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: D L U B2 R2 F' U' F U F' D2 B2 L' B' L U B' D2 L' R' U


z2 // Inspection
U' D R' F' L' R2 D' R' U' R2 // EOCross
U' L U L' // Pair 1
U R' U2 M F r // Pair 2
R U R' U2 R U' R' // Pair 3
R' U' R2 B R' U' R' U R B' // CPLS
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R S R2 S' // 2GLL
52 STM

Next: R' F2 U2 L B2 U2 F2 L B2 L' D2 R' F' D' F' R' B R' D' L' F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 11, 2021)

PiKeeper said:


> Next: R' F2 U2 L B2 U2 F2 L B2 L' D2 R' F' D' F' R' B R' D' L' F


Feliks-style comm finish: 49 STM
F L B U F R F' D' L' D' //EOLine
L R2 U2 R' U' R U L2 D R U2 R' D' //left
U' R U' R U2 D' R U' R' D //square
R U R' U' R U' R' U //AB3C
U F2 U B U' F2 U B' //L3C

next: U R2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 D' F2 R' U F R' B' U2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> next: U R2 F U2 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 D' F2 R' U F R' B' U2


R F' R' D' B' U2 R2 D' // EO line
U L' U' R' U' R // BR pair
U L U' L2 U2 L' U' L U L' // Left side
R U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' // TSLE
U2 y' R' U R U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U2 // TTLL
52 STM

Next : U2 F L2 D2 F' D2 B R2 U2 R2 B' F' D R' F2 L U2 F2 D B' F' U'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 11, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> R F' R' D' B' U2 R2 D' // EO line
> U L' U' R' U' R // BR pair
> U L U' L2 U2 L' U' L U L' // Left side
> R U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' // TSLE
> ...


how many algs you know?


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 11, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> how many algs you know?


um 250-300 ig


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 11, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U2 F L2 D2 F' D2 B R2 U2 R2 B' F' D R' F2 L U2 F2 D B' F' U'


46 STM: 
F U R' L' UD L F' U L2 D B2 L2 //xEOCross
U2 L U2 L' U2 L U' L' //pair 2
R' U' M F r //pair 3
U' R2 U2 R U R' U R2 //pair 4
M' F' r U R' U2 F2 r' F' R F' M //ZBLL

Next: U2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 F D2 B' F' R2 D2 L F R U R2 F L' B2 F2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 11, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U2 L2 B2 R2 F' R2 F D2 B' F' R2 D2 L F R U R2 F L' B2 F2


y // inspection
B D' R2 L F U' D R L2 F2 D L2 // xEOcross
M' B' M // 2nd pair (3)
U R U' R' U' R' U' R // 3rd pair (8)
U R U' L U' R' U L' // 4th pair (8)
S R2 S' D R' U2 R D' R U2 R2 U2 R U // ZBLL
45 STM

Next : L2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 L' U' R' D' B D' L2 R2 B L2


----------



## zed zed (Nov 11, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 L' U' R' D' B D' L2 R2 B L2


B F' U F' R2 u2 L' // EOArrow
D L' U2 L D' // 1st pair
R' U R U L U L' // 2nd pair
R U2 R2 U' R // 3rd pair
R U' M' U2 M U' R' // L3P
U R' U R2 U2 D R' U' R D' U' R2' U' R U' // ZBLL
46 STM

Next: F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 L B2 U2 F' D2 B' D' B2 U L D' U'


----------



## GRVigo (Nov 11, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 L' U' R' D' B D' L2 R2 B L2


For my 100th post, two nice ZZ solves:

39 STM, 38 STM with cancellations

F2 U F D2 B' R' U F' L' // XEOLine
x2 y2 R' U' R // F2L 2
y2 R U' R' U R2 U R2 // F2L 3 + Edge
U R' U' R // F2L 4
R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R' U // ZBLL



xsac said:


> Next: F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 L B2 U2 F' D2 B' D' B2 U L D' U'


35 STM, 33 STM with cancellations

z' x // Inspection
B' R2 U' F L2 U' R2 U D' // XEOLine
x' U' R' U' R L' U2 L // F2L 2
R U' R' U' R2 U' R2 // F2L 3 + Edge
U' R U R' // F2L 4
y2 F' r U R' U' r' F R // ZBLL


Next: F' R L' D' R U' R2 D U2 L R2 B U' B L F2 L' U' F B'


----------



## GRVigo (Dec 8, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> Next: F' R L' D' R U' R2 D U2 L R2 B U' B L F2 L' U' F B'



36 STM

Inspection: x2
XEOLine (9): R2 B' F2 R' L2 U' L2 F R'
F2L 1 (8): x2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U R2
F2L 2 (8): z R' U' R2 U R U' R2 U
ZBLL (11): z' y2 R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R' U R

This solution was chosen between 1435 ZZ different solves as the most efficient. The search lasted 27 minutes with the most demanding search parameters. My "SpeedSolving Master" free application will be released soon.

Next: L D R' U F D' L F D U2 L R F2 R2 D L2 D U2 F U'


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 19, 2021)

GRVigo said:


> 36 STM
> 
> Inspection: x2
> XEOLine (9): R2 B' F2 R' L2 U' L2 F R'
> ...


U2 L U R F' D' R D M2 U2 x2 // EOcross (11)
U L U' L2 U L
u R2 E R2
U2 R' U R
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // pairs (22/33)
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // COLL (9/42)

NEXT: 
R2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 B L2 F2 R B F' D' F D U' F R'


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 B L2 F2 R B F' D' F D U' F R'



x2 // inspection
R' F D U F' R' F' // eoline
R U L2 // lb
U' L' U L // lf
R U' R U R' // rb
L' U R' U' L // l3c redux
f' R f U2 f' R' f U' // l3c
32 HTM

Funny / lucky solve.
I really the eoline that I found since I usually don't bother looking for a 7 and will settle for 8 or even 9. I did miss x2 F R U' L B which I definitely should have seen, but it doesn't lead to anything quite as nice as this.

Next: B' U R D L' F2 R B' R B2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 11, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: B' U R D L' F2 R B' R B2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D'



z
U' R' F' L' R' (U' D) B' R' // EO Mixed Cross (8)
U2 M' B' M // whatttttt but how (4/12)
U R' U2 R // p2 at the ready (4/16)
U' L' U' L U2 L' U2 L // almost tripod! (8/24)
R U R' U' R U R' // F2L (7/31)
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R // CLL (9/40)
U M2 U M U2 M // EZ 4c (6/46)

NEXT: U' R2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' F' U2 L R U' R B' R2 U2


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 11, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U' R2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' F' U2 L R U' R B' R2 U2



x2 // inspec
R F' R2 L' B R L D' // eoline+1
R U' R2 U R D' r' F' r D // right block
U L U' L' U2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L U' L2 // left block
L' U' L U' L' U' L U2 R' L' U L U' R U // zbll
46 htm

Next: B R2 F L2 F' R2 D2 B D2 U' B2 F2 U F R2 B' L' D'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 11, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U' R2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' F' U2 L R U' R B' R2 U2


ZZ-TDR (LOLOL)
z2 L' F' B2 R U2 B // EO
R' L2 D' // Line
L2 U' R' U L' U' R' U' R // RB
y2 R2 U' R2 U' R D' R U' R' D R' // TDR
y2 R U' R' F2 U2 F2 D R' U R U' R D' // ZBLL
42 STM

Next : B2 L2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 F L' U F' L2 D2 L2 R' U' F


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 11, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: B R2 F L2 F' R2 D2 B D2 U' B2 F2 U F R2 B' L' D'


y' D F' D L' B2 D' R' U' R D M' U2 M U' R U R' // EOxxxcross
U R' U R // TSLE
y R' U' R' U R2 D' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' D R' U' // TTLL
36 STM

Next : B2 R' F2 L R' F2 U2 F2 L' B2 D2 B L2 B' D' R B' D L'


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 11, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : B2 R' F2 L R' F2 U2 F2 L' B2 D2 B L2 B' D' R B' D L'


U2 B2 D R' F D U R2//EOCross, 8/8
U2 L' U2 L2 U' L'//BL, 6/14
U L' U L R' U R//BR, 7/21
U D R U R' D'//FL, 6/27
U R U' R' U R U' R'//FR, 8/35
U' S U2 r' U2 R U R' U r S' U//ZBLL, 12/47

Next: D' L' U2 R D2 R U2 F2 R B2 F2 U2 L2 F' D B2 D B F2 L' U2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 11, 2022)

PapaSmurf said:


> U2 B2 D R' F D U R2//EOCross, 8/8
> U2 L' U2 L2 U' L'//BL, 6/14
> U L' U L R' U R//BR, 7/21
> U D R U R' D'//FL, 6/27
> ...



*ZZ-A OCLL/PLL 55 STM*
F R' L' D2 F L' R (U R U' R') D' // xeocross
U2' L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair (FR)
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair (BR)
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // H
(U') M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' // H

Next:
L' F' B' U2 B U L' F' D' R2 L2 U' F2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2


----------



## AlgoCuber (Jan 11, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> L' F' B' U2 B U L' F' D' R2 L2 U' F2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2


Fullstep ZZ-a, 35 STM (20 STM F2L)
y U B2 L2 F // Psuedo-XEOcross
R U R' U2 R' U' R // Ps-Pair 2
U2 R U' R' // Ps-Pair 3
D' L U L' D' // Ps-Pair 4
U2 R2 F' R U2 R U2 R' F U' R U R' U' R // ZBLL

Next: U2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 D F' R2 D U2 L' R' D B2 L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 12, 2022)

AlgoCuber said:


> Next: U2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 D F' R2 D U2 L' R' D B2 L'


Perfect ZZ-a: 51 STM
D' R B R2 U R2 L' F L2 D U2 R2 L D' //perfect EOCross
U' R U' M' B' r' //perfect pair 1
U' R2 L' U L U' R2 //perfect pair 2
D' R U2 R' D U2 R U' R' U R U' R' //TDR ig
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' //ZBLL

EOLine but bad: 69 STM
D' R B R2 U R2 L' F D2 L' D' //EOLine
L' U2 L U L' U' R2 //dbR
R L' U L U' L U2 L' //dbL
R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' //dfR
U' L' U L U L' U' L //dfL
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R //doing a sune hoping it will skip PLL
R B U' B' U' B U B' R' B U B' U' B' R B R' U2 //PLL

Next: D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L F2 U2 L B2 D2 L D L F' R' D' U' L2 D' R


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 12, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L F2 U2 L B2 D2 L D L F' R' D' U' L2 D' R


y' E F' D' F2 L' D2 L // EOx-cross
U' L' U L U2 L' U' R' U R U' L // 2nd and 3rd pair
d2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' // TSLE
U2 R U F R U R' U' F' R2 F R F' R U' R' U' // TTLL
48 STM

Next : 
D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 L' U F' L F' L U' L2


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 14, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> y' E F' D' F2 L' D2 L // EOx-cross
> U' L' U L U2 L' U' R' U R U' L // 2nd and 3rd pair
> d2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' // TSLE
> U2 R U F R U R' U' F' R2 F R F' R U' R' U' // TTLL
> ...



x' // willy nilly solving with ZZ
r M' D M D2 M' D' M // EO3QB (8)
r2 U r2 D R U' R' D' // RB (8/16)
U2 L2 U2 L U' L U L' U2 L U L' U' L // LB (14/30)
S' U2 S // separation of edges (3/33)
U R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U' R' // COLL (13/46)
D L2 (U' D) r2 U M2 U' l2 (U' D) L2 // EZD (10/56)
E' // AEF (1/57)

NEXT: 
B L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 R2 B2 R D' L F' U2 L2 F U' F D2


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 14, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> B L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 R2 B2 R D' L F' U2 L2 F U' F D2


x' // inspection
D' l D R F' R D' U' B2 D' // xeoline
L U' L' R D' L U L' U L U' L' // left block
U' D R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // rf
r2 U' r F2 r' U r F2 r // zbll
42 htm

next: B' D2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 U B2 U B F' U' B2 U2 L' D2 R F


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 15, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x' // inspection
> D' l D R F' R D' U' B2 D' // xeoline
> L U' L' R D' L U L' U L U' L' // left block
> U' D R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // rf
> ...



L U2 L' R2 U' B F' R2 // EO mixed cross (8)
R' U' R L U' L' // p1
U' R' U R // p2
U' R U' R' U' R U R' // p3
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // LS (26/34)
U R' F' r U R U' r' F // COLL (9/43)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M' // 4c (6/49)

NEXT: 
U F2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 L' B' D2 B' D F' D2 U B' R


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 16, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U F2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 L' B' D2 B' D F' D2 U B' R


y' B R2 U D F // EO
L F2 R D' R D' // Cross
U L' U L R' U R2 U2 L U' R' U L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U' L' // F2L
R' U2 R' D R' U R D' R U R2 U2 R' U' // ZBLL
46 STM

Next : L2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 D2 B R' B' U F D2 L' D R


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 16, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : L2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 D2 B R' B' U F D2 L' D R


D L F' L2' U R (R U' R') D2' U2 R' (U2' R U R' U' R) F2 // xeocross (BL) + 2nd pair (BR)
U2 L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair (FL)
U2' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // OLL 21
(U') R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (U2) // Jb

Next:
L2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 B' F U' L B R F' U F' U'


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 16, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> L2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 B' F U' L B R F' U F' U'


zz // inspection
F' R' D' B' D2 R' D' F U F2 // XEOcross
D2 U2 R U' R' D2 // FR+BL pseudoslot
R U' L' U R' L f U' R U R' f' // OLS
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L // PLL

next: F' D2 L B' U2 R F' D' R F2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 R' D2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 16, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> zz // inspection
> F' R' D' B' D2 R' D' F U F2 // XEOcross
> D2 U2 R U' R' D2 // FR+BL pseudoslot
> R U' L' U R' L f U' R U R' f' // OLS
> ...


zz // inspection
(F B2 R B) D R L U2 F2 D // eocross
L' U L U2' L U' L' U L U L' // 1st pair (FL)
R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair (FR)
R' U2' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
U L F' L' F L' U' L // 4th pair (FL)
(U) R' F U R U' R2' F' R2 U R' U' R // OLL 55
(U2) x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // Ab

Next:
B D' F R2 D2 R2 F L2 B' F2 L2 U2 L2 R' U' R2 F' U2 R F'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 20, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> zz // inspection
> (F B2 R B) D R L U2 F2 D // eocross
> L' U L U2' L U' L' U L U L' // 1st pair (FL)
> R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair (FR)
> ...



// Determining orientation for CN ZZ using slice-based EO
// M slice: 1 bad, 1 bad E edge
// S slice: 2 bad
// E slice: 1 bad, 1 good M edge
// x or y rotation will flip both the bad E edge and the good M edge - no benefit

R' F2 U' F' D' R' D R D // EO Cross (9)
R U' R' U L' U2 L
U2 R U' R2' U R
U' L U' L'
R U2 R' U' R U2 R' // luckiest F2L ever (24/33)
U' R' U R U2 R' r' F R F' r // COLL (11/44)
R2 U S' U2 S U R2 U // EPLL (8/52)



Spoiler: OLL/PLL



//R' F' r U R U' r' F // OLL (8/41)
//U l' R' F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 B // PLL (13/54)



NEXT:
U2 D B' L' U2 B2 U' R' F L' F2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 B2 U2 L'


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 20, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U2 D B' L' U2 B2 U' R' F L' F2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 B2 U2 L'



x2 y' // inspection
U D' R' D2' x D L D' U' S' x' // pseudo eo 223
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R2 D2 R2 // pseudo f2l-1
D' U2 R U' R D R' U' R D' R2' U R U2 R' U2 // pseudo lsll
D // unpseudo
37 STM

slightly more realistic solve
x2 // inspection
U D' F' R D2 B L' D' // eoline+1
U' R U L U L2 U2 // multi lf rf
R U L U' R U L2 U R' U2 R // multi lb rb
U R U R' U R2 D R' U' R D' R2 U R U2 R' // zbll
42 HTM

Next:
U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D' R2 D R2 U F2 L' U B2 L' F2 R F' R' D2


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 20, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D' R2 D R2 U F2 L' U B2 L' F2 R F' R' D2



x2 // inspec
U2 R B' R' U' R' D' U' F2 R F2 // eo223 11
M F' L2 F // pseudo sp 4
M' F L' F' r' F D r2 U' // zbll 9
B2 // unpseudo 1
27 HTM
25 STM

This actually ties my FMC PB from a few years ago and is probably my STM PB as well.

Next:
F R U' B R2 B2 R2 F D2 F' D2 R2 B D2 U' L2 R D2 F' L2 D


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 21, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Next:
> F R U' B R2 B2 R2 F D2 F' D2 R2 B D2 U' L2 R D2 F' L2 D


43 STM
EOArrow (6): R F' U' L U B'
F2L 1 (4): U2 L U' L'
F2L 2 (8): U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R'
F2L 3 (7): U' R' U2 R L' U' L
F2L 4 (3): R' U' R
ZBLL (15): F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U2
Next: R U L2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 B' U R' U F' R B F2


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 21, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Next: R U L2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 B' U R' U F' R B F2


x2 // inspection
R' F' U2 L2 B' R D // eoline
R U2 L U2 L // lb
U' L U R' U2 R' U' // rb
R' U' R' // rf
L' U2 L // lf
U R2 F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R' // zbll
35 htm

Next:
U B L F2 R' B2 R U2 B2 L D2 B2 L U2 B' L D R2 D2 F' L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 21, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Next:
> U B L F2 R' B2 R U2 B2 L D2 B2 L U2 B' L D R2 D2 F' L'


54 STM:
D' L S' U' f R' D' B2 //EOLine
U' R U R' U2 R' U' R2 D2 //p222
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R2 D' //pF2L-1
R' U2 R U R' U2 R D' //F2L
U R U' R' U R U R' U' L U L' U' R U R' U2 L U L' //very long ZBLL

man diag H is so bad.....

Next: R2 D R2 U2 R U2 R F2 R F2 R2 U2 B' L D F' R' U2 B


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 21, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> man diag H is so bad.....
> 
> Next: R2 D R2 U2 R U2 R F2 R F2 R2 U2 B' L D F' R' U2 B


x' // inspection
R U' D R' B' r' F' // eoanti
U' M2 U' F2 U l2 D2 // right block
U L' U L2 U L' U2 L2 // left block
U R' U' D R' U' R D' R2 U R U R2 U2 R' U // zbll
38 STM

man diag pi is so good.....

Next: 
U B L F2 R' B2 R U2 B2 L D2 B2 L U2 B' L D R2 D2 F' L'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 21, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x' // inspection
> R U' D R' B' r' F' // eoanti
> U' M2 U' F2 U l2 D2 // right block
> U L' U L2 U L' U2 L2 // left block
> ...



// Determining optimal orientation for CN ZZ using slice-derived EO
// M slice: 2 bad, 1 bad E edge
// S slice: 1 bad, 1 bad E edge, 2 good M edges
// E slice: 1 bad, 1 good, 1 good S edge, 1 good M edge
// y rotation will flip both bad E edges, but also will flip good S edge and good M edge - no benefit

R' B R L D2 F' L2 // EO Mixed Cross (7)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2 L U' L' R' U R
U' L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2
U L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L (31/38)
U R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // COLL (10/48)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M' // M2+4c (6/54)

NEXT: 
R' U' B' R2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B' U F' L B D2 B2 R2 U


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 22, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R' U' B' R2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B' U F' L B D2 B2 R2 U



zz // inspection
(F U B R F D F') L D (U' L') (U R U R' U') D2' F2 // xeocross
R' U2' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
(U2) R U' R' // 3rd pair (FR)
R' D R U' R' D' R // 4th pair (FL)
(U2') R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL 22
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (U2') // Ub

Next:
B' L D2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 F L2 F R2 U2 L' B' R2 F2 D B L2 U'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 24, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> zz // inspection
> (F U B R F D F') L D (U' L') (U R U R' U') D2' F2 // xeocross
> R' U2' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
> (U2) R U' R' // 3rd pair (FR)
> ...



// M slice: 2 good E edges, 2 bad S edges
// S slice: 1 bad, 2 bad E edges
// E slice: 1 bad, 2 bad M edges
// x should have netzero benefit on M slice, but will flip 2 bad M edges in E slice.

x'
F L2 U' B' U2 B2 R S2 // mixed EO X cross (8)
R U L' U (M' x') // p1 (5/13)
U2 R' U R2 U' // p2 (6/19)
R2' U2 R U R' U' R // p3 (7/26)
U2 F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // COLL (14/40)
d' M2 U M' U2 M' U // M2+4c (7/47)

NEXT: 
R' D2 R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 L B L2 F R' U L' D2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 24, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R' D2 R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 L B L2 F R' U L' D2


z y L F U B2 L' B // EOline
R2 U' L U2 R D F2 D' // RB
U' L' U' L2 U2 L' U' L2 U2 L U L' U' L // LB
y R U2 R' U' R U R D R' U2 R D' R2 U' // ZBLL
42 STM

Next : R B' R2 D L F2 B' R2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 U B' D


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 25, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> z y L F U B2 L' B // EOline
> R2 U' L U2 R D F2 D' // RB
> U' L' U' L2 U2 L' U' L2 U2 L U L' U' L // LB
> y R U2 R' U' R U R D R' U2 R D' R2 U' // ZBLL
> ...


zz // inspection
(B F2 D' L2' F) (L D L' D R L2') // eocross
R' L U2 R L' U L U' L' // 1st pair (BL)
F U2' F' U' f R f' // 2nd pair (BR)
U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair (FL)
U2 r U' r' U2 r U r' // 4th pair (FR)
F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLL
(U') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') // T

Next:
B2 R2 F L2 B U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B R F2 L' B' U' B D' L2 B' U


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 25, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> B2 R2 F L2 B U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B R F2 L' B' U' B D' L2 B' U


x2 // inspection
D' F L' D U' B' D2 // eoline
U' R' U2 R U' R U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' // right block+1
L U' L U L U' L2 U' L2 U L2 // left block
U L' U R U' L U R' // zbll
40 htm

Next:
D2 U2 B' F2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 L' F' R' B L B2 U' B' D F'


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 26, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> D2 U2 B' F2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 L' F' R' B L B2 U' B' D F'


zz // inspection
(U' F R' D' L' B) (R' U D' R') (L' U L) (R' U R) (D2 R') // xeocross
L U L' U2 L U L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair (BL)
R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
(U) (R U R') U' (R U R') // 4th pair (FR)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
(U') R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // Ra

Next:
R2 B R2 D2 U2 B U2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' U' R' B2 D2 B L U' F R'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 26, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> zz // inspection
> (U' F R' D' L' B) (R' U D' R') (L' U L) (R' U R) (D2 R') // xeocross
> L U L' U2 L U L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair (BL)
> R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
> ...



// M slice: 2 bad, 1 bad S, 1 good E
// S slice: 2 good M, 2 good E
// E slice: 1 bad (S), 1 good S
// any rotation will make this worse.

x2
E2 D L' D' F R U' r' U2 M' (U D') z // EOp223 (12)
U R U R' L' U' L F2 // dfR (8/20)
L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' // LS (7/27)
R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R U' R' // 2GLL (13/40)
U R2 // undo pseudo (2/42)

NEXT: 
F' L2 F' R2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U B R2 F U2 L' F' D'


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 26, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> R2 B R2 D2 U2 B U2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' U' R' B2 D2 B L U' F R'


x2 // inspection
D R D L2 F L D' // eoline+1
R U2 // lb
R L U' R' U2 R2 L // rb
D // pseudo lf
UR U' R' U2 R U2 R' D' // pseudo rf
U2 l U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R2 F' // zbll
37 htm

Next:
R2 F' R2 B2 U2 F D2 B L2 U2 R2 L' D' L' R B' D' L U L2

E: rip, ninja'd


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 26, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F' L2 F' R2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 U B R2 F U2 L' F' D'


x2 // inspection
U L B D' R2 F' D' L' F2 // xeoline
D' R' U2 R U' D // lb rf multi slot
R2 U' R' U R U' R' U R // rb
U R U R' U' R U' R' L U' R U R' L' U' // zbll
39 htm



GenTheThief said:


> Next:
> R2 F' R2 B2 U2 F D2 B L2 U2 R2 L' D' L' R B' D' L U L2


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 26, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspection
> D R D L2 F L D' // eoline+1
> R U2 // lb
> R L U' R' U2 R2 L // rb
> ...


Your solution was more efficient though.


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 26, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Next:
> R2 F' R2 B2 U2 F D2 B L2 U2 R2 L' D' L' R B' D' L U L2



// M slice: 1 bad, 1 bad (E), 1 good S
// S slice: 1 bad, 2 good E, 1 good M
// E slice: 1 bad (M), 2 good S
// every bad edge is on its own slice or is paired with a good edge of the same type on its slice
// rotating will not change bad edges

U' L' B R2 U F // EO (6)
U' l2 R' u' R2 u R2 u2 // LB + UF/UB (8/14)
U R' U' R' U' R U2 R' // dfR (8/22)
U R' U2 R U R' U' R // LS (8/30)
U2 (R U R' U) (R U r') (F R' F' r) // COLL (12/42)
U M2 // 4c (2/44)

NEXT: 
D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 B' U' F U B2 R' D2 R2 D F2


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 27, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 B' U' F U B2 R' D2 R2 D F2



x2 // inspection
L' U' B R' F B2 L' D' // eoline
R U L2 U R2 // rb
U2 M' x' D' // pseudo lf
U L d2 R' u // pseudo lb
U' f R f' // rf
R' U' R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 // zbll
36 STM

Next: 
B2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B' D2 R' U2 L B' L B' D' L


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 27, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspection
> L' U' B R' F B2 L' D' // eoline
> R U L2 U R2 // rb
> U2 M' x' D' // pseudo lf
> ...


zz // inspection
(B' U2 L F') (D' L R U' F2) // eocross
L' U L U L' U' L // 1st pair (FL)
U' L U' L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair (BR)
R U R' U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair (FR)
U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair (BR)
F R' F' r U R U' r' // OLL 25
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U2 // Aa

Next:
L2 F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' L D' F U2 F2 U' L2


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 27, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> L2 F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' L D' F U2 F2 U' L2


x2 // inspection
U' F D' L' D2 B D // eoline
L' U' L' U' R' U' // rb
R2 L' U' L2 U' R' // rf +1
U L U2 L // lf
U2 L U L' U2 L U' L' // lb
U F U R U' R' U R U' R2 F' R U2 R U2 R' U' // zbll
48 htm

Next:
U' R' D' R2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 D' F2 L' B' F D' L F' R' U'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 27, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspection
> U' F D' L' D2 B D // eoline
> L' U' L' U' R' U' // rb
> R2 L' U' L2 U' R' // rf +1
> ...



// M slice: 2 bad E, 1 bad S
// S slice: 1 bad, 1 bad (M), 1 bad E
// E slice: 1 bad, 1 bad (S)
// A lot of bad edges stuck on their own slice or good/bad edge pairs on a different slice.
// x rotation will flip all of the bad edges on the M slice.
// y rotation will flip 2 bad E edges on the M slice and 1 bad E edge on the S slice.

x
(U' D) F' U2 B R' D' L2 // EO mixed cross (7)
U R U' R' U2 R' U R
U L U L'
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U2 L
U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' // F2L (28/35)
U' R' U2 R U F R' U R U' F' // COLL (11/46)
U M2 U' M2 // M2+4c (4/50)

NEXT: 
F' U D2 L2 D' L' U' F B' L2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 27, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F' U D2 L2 D' L' U' F B' L2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U



// 3 edges on green (B)
// 2 edges in S
// 3 edges on blue (F)
// If I rotate I won't be able to see anything
// stay on x2

x2 // inspection
L D' L F' D' U R D U2 B' // eoline
U' L' U L U L' U L U2 R2 // right block
L' U' L U' L' U L U' L U' L2 U L // left block
R U R U' R2 D U2 R' U' R UD' R // zbll
44 etm

Next:
D2 R2 B U R2 U2 B R D2 R F2 R' U2 L B2 U2 B2 U2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 28, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> // 3 edges on green (B)
> // 2 edges in S
> // 3 edges on blue (F)
> // If I rotate I won't be able to see anything
> ...



// M slice: 1 bad E edge, 1 good S edge
// S slice: 1 bad, 1 good E edge
// E slice: 1 bad, 1 bad (M)
// trying to flip 1 bad edge will never be worth it

x2
L' D F' R D L' // EO mixed cross (6)
U' R' U R U' R' U R
U' L' U' L U2 L U' L'
U L' U L U' L' U L
R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L (31/37)
U R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' // COLL (10/47)
d M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M
d M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U // 4c (9/56)

NEXT: 
R U' B' U2 B2 D L D2 F' D2 L' D2 L U2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 28, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R U' B' U2 B2 D L D2 F' D2 L' D2 L U2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2


x2 // inspection
L B' R2 U L F' R' D // eoline+1
F2 R' F2 R // rf
U R' U2 L2 // lb
U' R U R' U2 R // rb
L U2 L' U2 L // lf
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // zbll
41 htm

Next: 
F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' F' U R' B F D U2 F L2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 29, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' F' U R' B F D U2 F L2


zz // inspection
(L U' F U D B) (L B2 L U) (L2 U' L') D // xeocross
U R' U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair (FL)
U2 R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
U' F R' F' r U R U' r' // OLL 25
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' // Gd

Next:
R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U' L' D2 L' F2 U' L B' U2 L


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 29, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> zz // inspection
> (L U' F U D B) (L B2 L U) (L2 U' L') D // xeocross
> U R' U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
> U2 L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair (FL)
> ...



// M slice: 2 good S edges, 1 good E edge
// S slice: 2 bad M edges, 1 good E edge
// E slice: 1 bad, 1 bad M edge, 1 good S edge
// x will flip: 2 good S, 1 good E & 2 bad M, 1 bad M (0)
// y will flip: 1 good E, 1 good E, 1 good S & 1 bad M (+2 bad edges)

L D R' U' F' D L D2 F2 // EO mixed cross (9)
D L' U L D' // keyhole DBL (5/14)
R U R' U' L' U' L // dFL (7/21)
U R U' R' // dFR (4/25)
U R' U' R U R' U' R // dBR (8/33)
U2 R' U R U2 R' r' F R F' r // COLL (11/44)
d' U' M2 U M U2 M U2 // M2+4c (8/52)

NEXT: 
D2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R F2 L U L D F' U' R B2 D2 B2 R2


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 29, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> D2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R F2 L U L D F' U' R B2 D2 B2 R2


x2 // inspection
L2 R' U F L D' R F2 L' F2 // eoline+1
L2 U' L' R' U' R' // rf
U2 R' U' R U2 L U' R' U R // multi lf rb
U2 R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' // zbll
41 htm

Next:
R' B2 U2 L B2 L F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F U L R B' L D' F' U2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 29, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspection
> L2 R' U F L D' R F2 L' F2 // eoline+1
> L2 U' L' R' U' R' // rf
> U2 R' U' R U2 L U' R' U R // multi lf rb
> ...


zz // inspection
(B F' D' L R' B2 U2 F') (U R D2 R) // eocross
L' U2 L2 U L' // 1nd pair (BL)
U' L' U L U L' U' L // 2nd pair (FL)
R U2' R2' U' R // 3rd pair (BR)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // 4th pair (FR)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL 23
(U) M2' U M U2' M' U M2' // Ua

Next: U' B2 L B R' U B D' R' L2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 B2


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 30, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> zz // inspection
> (B F' D' L R' B2 U2 F') (U R D2 R) // eocross
> L' U2 L2 U L' // 1nd pair (BL)
> U' L' U L U L' U' L // 2nd pair (FL)
> ...



R2 L' U B' L U R2 D' R L U' L' D // EO Xcross (13)
R U' R' U' L U L'
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L (23/36)
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' // 2GLL (17/53)

NEXT: 
F' U F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U B' R' D B L' D2 F


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 30, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F' U F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U B' R' D B L' D2 F


x2 // inspection
R2 B' F L' F' // eo
R' U' L' U' // right block
D L2 D // line
R2 L' U2 L' U' L' U' L U2 L' // left block
y' U2 R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' M'
32 stm

Next:
U' L2 D L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U L2 F2 L D2 U R2 B2 R D' B U'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 31, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspection
> R2 B' F L' F' // eo
> R' U' L' U' // right block
> D L2 D // line
> ...



x2 // planned pFB+EO here
S2 r F U R B' R' B // EO pFB (8)
M U2 M // dM (3/11)
S R2 S' // I'll take this partial NM SB (3/14)
U2 // L6EP w/ DLS/FRE doesn't sound fun (1/15)
R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // COLL1 (9/24)
U L U' L' S' L2 S L' U R2 r' // L5EP & untransform (11/35)

NEXT:
F D' L' D2 U2 L D2 B2 U2 R' F2 R2 D2 R U R' B R' U B' F


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 31, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F D' L' D2 U2 L D2 B2 U2 R' F2 R2 D2 R U R' B R' U B' F


x2 // inspection
L' F' B R' B U' D' B2 D2 R' D' // xeoline
U' R' U2 R' U' R U R2 U R U R // right block
L U2 L' U L U' L' U2 L U' L' U2 L U L' // wv
// skip
38 htm

Next:
D' R' F2 R' D2 L' D2 R U2 L2 R' B2 R2 F D U' F L B U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 31, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Next:
> D' R' F2 R' D2 L' D2 R U2 L2 R' B2 R2 F D U' F L B U2


51 STM:
L D' F UD B D' R B2 //EOLine
U2 R2 L2 U2 R' U' R2 L2 U R' U2 R2 L U' L' //LB
UD' R U' R' UD R U R' U' R U R' //TDR ig
F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 //ZBLL

Next: F2 R2 B' F2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 F D2 L' D' L' U2 R2 B' D' F' R B2


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 31, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F2 R2 B' F2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 F D2 L' D' L' U2 R2 B' D' F' R B2


x2 // inspection
R' B D' F L' F2 R F2 L R D // xeoline
U' R U L U L' // lb
U R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 // right block
U' y' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U' R' U R U2 R'
39 htm

Next:
U R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 U L' B' L R' D2 B2 F U' B2


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 31, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> U R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 R2 U L' B' L R' D2 B2 F U' B2


zz // inspection
(F L' U R' F2 D2 F') R U B2 D2 // eocross
U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R // 1st pair (BR)
R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair (FR)
(U' L' U L)3 // 3rd pair (FL)
U (U L U' L')3 // 4th pair (BL)
(U) R U R' U R U2 R' // Sune
(U2) R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 (U) // Gc

Next:
R' F' R U L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' L2 F R2 F2 L' B L' B2


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 31, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> R' F' R U L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' L2 F R2 F2 L' B L' B2


x2 // inspection
R B' L U R' F M' x' D // eoline+1
U B2 L2 B2 // lb
R' U2 R2 // rb
U L' U' L D' // rf pseudo
U L' U L D // lf pseudo
R' U' R U' R' U R U r B' R' B M U // zbll
39 stm

Next:
R2 B R2 F L2 B D2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 D' L D' B' U' L2 F


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 31, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> R2 B R2 F L2 B D2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 D' L D' B' U' L2 F


zz // inspection
(F D' R2 B') D R' L2' D L' D // eocross
U' L U' L' U L U L' // 1st pair (BL)
R' U' R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair (BR)
U' (U' L' U L)3 // 3rd pair (FL)
U' R U R' U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U2' (R' D' R) U (R' D R) U (R' D' R) U2 (R' D R) (U) // Ab

Next:
L2 U D' R2 F2 L' B U' R D2 R2 U2 L B2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 R'


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 1, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> zz // inspection
> (F D' R2 B') D R' L2' D L' D // eocross
> U' L U' L' U L U L' // 1st pair (BL)
> R' U' R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair (BR)
> ...



L2 D' F' U2 R2 D' // EOarrow (6)
R2 U2 M' B2 M // p1 (5/11)
R' U' R L' U L // p2 (6/17)
R U' R' U // ufR (4/21)
R' U R2 U R2 U2 R2 // LS (7/28)
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // COLL (10/38)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL (7/45)
U2 R2 // un-transform (2/47)

NEXT: 
R L2 B' F2 L2 B' D2 F L2 F' L2 D2 F R' F' L B' R' D L2 R'


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 1, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R L2 B' F2 L2 B' D2 F L2 F' L2 D2 F R' F' L B' R' D L2 R'


x2 // inspection
R L F R2 B U' F2 L' D // eoline+1+p1
L' U L' D' R U2 R' D // pseudo right block
U2 L U L2 U2 L2 // left back
U' L' U' R U' L' U R' U' L2 U' L' U2 L U' // ls + zbll
38 htm

Next:
U' D2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 B R' B U2 F2 U R U L'


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 2, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> U' D2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 B R' B U2 F2 U R U L'


x2 // inspection
R2 D R2 U R U2 L B' // eoline+2
U' R U L U' L2 U' R2 // right block
L U2 L2 U L' // left block
U' r' F2 r F' r U' R' U' R U2 r' F // zbll
34 htm

Next: 
B2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L D2 F D' F' R B D' B2 F2


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 2, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> B2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L D2 F D' F' R B D' B2 F2


zz // inspection
(U' B' D L R2' F) (D L' F2 U R2 D2) // eocross
U2 R U R' // 1st pair (FR)
L' U' L U L' U' L // 2nd pair (FL)
y' U2 L U' L2' U L // 3rd pair (FL)
U2 L U L' // 4th pair (BL)
(U) R U2 R' U' R U' R' // Antisune
(U') x' (R U' R' D) (R U R' D') (R U R' D) (R U' R' D') x // E

Next: F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 L D2 B2 F2 U' B L' F' R F L' B2


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 2, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next: F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 L D2 B2 F2 U' B L' F' R F L' B2


x2 // inspection
D F R z' S R U' L D' // eoline+1
R' U' L' U' L B2 R2 B2 // left block+1
R' U2 R U2 R' // right front
U F' D2 F U' F' D2 R' f U f' R f U' S' // L5C
36 stm

Next:
U R D2 L' R2 D2 F2 R B2 R F2 R F2 D' R B2 U' B' D2 L


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 2, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspection
> D F R z' S R U' L D' // eoline+1
> R' U' L' U' L B2 R2 B2 // left block+1
> R' U2 R U2 R' // right front
> ...



x2 y' z'
R E R U' R' u2 // FB (6)
r2 U r' B L U2 L' B' // EO (8/14)
U R2 U2 // SS (3/17)
R U2 R U M U2 M' R' U // LXS, intuitive (9/26)
R2 U R' U R U' R' U R U2 // OCLL (10/36)
R2' f' R U R' U R U2 R' U f R U R' U' R U' // PLL (17/53)

NEXT: 
D' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 L U2 B2 R' D L2 F2 L' F' U' B2


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 2, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> D' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 L U2 B2 R' D L2 F2 L' F' U' B2


x2 // inspection
D B U L' U2 R2 U B2 // xeoline
R U L' U L U2 L2 // left front
U2 R' U R U' R' U2 L' U2 R U2 R' // mult lb rf
y R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U2 // zbll
37 htm

Next:
R B L2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 B2 D L U' R2 F' D2 L R' F2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 3, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspection
> D B U L' U2 R2 U B2 // xeoline
> R U L' U L U2 L2 // left front
> U2 R' U R U' R' U2 L' U2 R U2 R' // mult lb rf
> ...


U' B' R D2 F U F2 // EO Mixed Cross (7)
R U R'
L U' L' U2 R' U R
U' L' U L
U L U' L' // F2L (18/25)
U' R2' F R U R U' R' F' R U' R' U R // COLL (14/39)
y M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // M2+4c (9/48)

NEXT: 
R2 B' U2 B L2 B D2 U2 F L2 F' D R' F' L2 R' B D2 R' B


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 3, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R2 B' U2 B L2 B D2 U2 F L2 F' D R' F' L2 R' B D2 R' B



zz // inspection
(L R' F U R B) (L' D' R D' L D') // eocross
R U2 R' L U' L' // 1st pair (BL)
R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
U' L' U L U' L' U L // 3rd pair (FL)
U R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
U R2 U (R U R' U') R' U' (R' U R') (U) // Ub

Next:
L U F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 R2 F L2 F2 L' U' F L' B D'


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 3, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> L U F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 R2 F L2 F2 L' U' F L' B D'


x2 // inspection
U F' R' B' L' R' D' // eoline
U2 L' U' R F2 L2 U' L' U' R' U2 F2 // triple slot rb lb lf
R' d2 L2 U L2' U x' M' // ls
F R' F' R2 U' r' U r U' r' U' r U' // zbll
39 stm

Next:
R B L2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 B2 D L U' R2 F' D2 L R' F2


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 3, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> R B L2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 B2 D L U' R2 F' D2 L R' F2


zz // inspection
(D B' L U2 F') (L2 R' D' R') (D' U) (U R U' R') D' // eo + cross + incidental pair
R' U' R U L U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair (FR)
U2 R' U2' R U' R' U2' R U2 R' U R // 4th pair (BR)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL 23
(U2) x' (R U' R' D) (R U R' D') (R U R' D) (R U' R' D') x // E

Next:
U R U F2 L2 F2 D B2 U B2 R2 U L2 D' L U2 B R' D' R' D2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Feb 3, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next:
> U R U F2 L2 F2 D B2 U B2 R2 U L2 D' L U2 B R' D' R' D2


*ZZ-ducky*:
z // Inspection
D' L D B R' D' // EOarrow [6/6]
L U L2 U' L // lb [5/11]
U2 R' U2 R' // Square [4/15]
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R // Fluffy OLS [8/23]
U' D2 L' U2 D' R' U R U2 D L U D2 R' // Ducky+ [14/37]
*37 STM*

Next: U2 B2 R F2 R2 B2 L D2 U2 R' D' B F U' B D' L2 B' F2


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 4, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Next: U2 B2 R F2 R2 B2 L D2 U2 R' D' B F U' B D' L2 B' F2


x2 // inspection
L' D F' U B R' D // eoline
R' U' R2 L U' // 3 pairs
F2 L2 F2 // back slots
R2 U R' U2 F2 U' F2 U // front slots
F' U' R2 U R U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R F' U' // zbll
38 htm

Next:
U' F' U2 B' D L' B2 R2 B' D L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U2


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 4, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Next:
> U' F' U2 B' D L' B2 R2 B' D L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U2


R U2' F' L2 U2 F U F' R' U' L2 D U' R2 //EOCross
R' U2' R U R' U' R // BR
U R U R' L U L' // BL
U R U' R' U' L' U' L // FL
R U2' R' U2' R U' R' // FR
R U R' U R U2' R' // OCLL-Sune
U R U' R U R' D R D' R U' D R2 U R2 D' R2 // PLL-V
U' // AUF

Next: U' R2 D2 U2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 R' F2 R F' D' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 F


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 4, 2022)

Reirto-RRNF said:


> Next: U' R2 D2 U2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 R' F2 R F' D' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 F


x2 // inspection
D' U R B' // eoline
R L2 U R U' L2 U R U R' // right block
U2 L' U L2 U L U L' // left block
D' R B2 R' D L U2 L U // zbll
31 htm

Next:
R2 F2 L B2 L' D2 U2 F2 L2 R' U2 R2 U' R B2 F' D R' D2 R' U'


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 4, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspection
> D' U R B' // eoline
> R L2 U R U' L2 U R U R' // right block
> U2 L' U L2 U L U L' // left block
> ...



L R D' B D' L2 D' R D2 // EOcross (9)
L' U L2 U' L'
U2 R' U R U' R' U R
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L
R U R' // F2L (24/33)
F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // COLL (13/46)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // EPLL (8/54)


NEXT: 
R D2 B2 L2 B2 F U2 R2 F' L2 R2 B' U' F U2 L' B D2 L' D


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 4, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R D2 B2 L2 B2 F U2 R2 F' L2 R2 B' U' F U2 L' B D2 L' D


x2 // inspection
R2 F M2 U' M2 // eoline
L U2 R2 U L2 U2 L' U' R' U R D L U' L' D' // left block+2
U R' U' R2 U R U R // right block
U R U R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 2gll
44 stm

Next:
U2 R2 D2 B2 L' B' R' U L' B2 D2 F2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 D2 L2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 5, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspection
> R2 F M2 U' M2 // eoline
> L U2 R2 U L2 U2 L' U' R' U R D L U' L' D' // left block+2
> U R' U' R2 U R U R // right block
> ...




D2 S' U' S // EO (4)
D R D R L U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 // EO cross+1 (10/14)
L' U L R U' R' // p2 (6/20)
U R' U' R U' R' U R // p3 (8/28)
U' L' U' L // LS (4/32)
U F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // COLL (14/46)
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 U2 // EPLL (8/54)

NEXT: 
D R F2 B' R2 U L F' D2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 U R


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 5, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> D R F2 B' R2 U L F' D2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 U R


x2 // inspection
B U' L D R' F D' // eoline
U2 R' U' L U R2 U2 L' U' R' // right block
U L U' L' U L U' L U L' U' L' U' L // left block
y' R2 u R' U R' U' R D' F2 r' F r // zbll
43 htm

Next:
F U' R' U2 R2 L' U' R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 F U2 B' D B2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 5, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspection
> B U' L D R' F D' // eoline
> U2 R' U' L U R2 U2 L' U' R' // right block
> U L U' L' U L U' L U L' U' L' U' L // left block
> ...



// CLS and PLL
D2 L' D' F' R D L D2 // EOcross (8)
U R U' R' // 4
L' U' L U' L' U' L // 7
d2 // because I'm bad (1/20)
U2 L' U L R U' R' // 7
(d U) // make recog FR (1/28)
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // CLS (8/36)
U2 l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL (11/47)

NEXT: 
L B2 L2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 L B2 R' U' R F2 D2 U2 F' L D2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 5, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> L B2 L2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 L B2 R' U' R F2 D2 U2 F' L D2


Just a straightforward EOCross solve: 50 STM
D2 L' F B2 D2 R' L' U' L D2 L' U L //xEOCross
U' R U2 R2 U' R //pair 2
U2 R U R' L U' L' //pair 3
U' R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R' //pair 4
S' R U R' S U R U' B U' B' R' //ZBLL

next: D' F2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 U' R2 D' B2 R B' D U B2 L2 B' D


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 5, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Just a straightforward EOCross solve: 50 STM
> D2 L' F B2 D2 R' L' U' L D2 L' U L //xEOCross
> U' R U2 R2 U' R //pair 2
> U2 R U R' L U' L' //pair 3
> ...



// ZZ-4c w/cancellations
B (M' x') D U F' R' D // EO mixed cross (7)
U2 R' U R U' R' U R // p1 (8/15)
U L' U2 L2 U L' // p2 (6/21)
U L' U L U' L' U' L // p3 (8/29)
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R // LS (9/38)
U2 r' F R' F' r // COLL (6/44)
d' U' M2 U' M U2 M' U2 M2 U // M2+4c (10/54)

NEXT: 
F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D U2 R2 U2 B L' B' R2 F R' D2 U


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 6, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D U2 R2 U2 B L' B' R2 F R' D2 U


x2 // inspection
U' R B' L' D F B2 D2 // eoline
U R' U' R U2 L R' U2 R U2 L // left block
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R' // right block
U r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' // zbll
38 htm

Next:
B2 L2 B D L U' D R B R' U2 L' U2 L F2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 L2


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 6, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> B2 L2 B D L U' D R B R' U2 L' U2 L F2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 L2


zz // inspection
(F' U L' R F) (U' L R2 D2 L2 F2) // xeocross (BR)
U L U2 L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U2 F U' R U' R' U2 F' // 3rd pair (FL)
R U' R' F R' F' R // 4th pair (FR)
(U) S R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 S' // OLL 12
(U') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') (U) // T

Next: F2 D2 R2 D' F B L' U2 F2 U2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U F2 R2 D L' D2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 6, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> zz // inspection
> (F' U L' R F) (U' L R2 D2 L2 F2) // xeocross (BR)
> U L U2 L' U L U' L' // 2nd pair (BL)
> U2 F U' R U' R' U2 F' // 3rd pair (FL)
> ...


F L U B U R2 L2 // EOArrow (7)
R' U' R L U' L' // 6
U2 M U2 M' U2 R' U' R // 8
U R U R' L' U L // 7
U2 R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // F2L (31/38)
U' F' r U R' U' r' F R // COLL (9/47)
L2 U' S U2 S' U' L2 // EPLL (7/54)

NEXT: L B2 U' R D' B2 R F R2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L B'


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 6, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L B2 U' R D' B2 R F R2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L B'


x2 // inspection
L' B' U' R' F' L' D // eoline
U2 R' U' F2 L' F2 R U2 L' // left block
U2 R U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 // right block
U r' U' R U r f' U' f // zbll
41 htm

Next: 
L B D2 B U2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 B F2 D R U2 R' F' R2 U' F2


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 8, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> L B D2 B U2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 U2 B F2 D R U2 R' F' R2 U' F2


x2 // inspection
L D' B' L' U' F' U2 R D' L' U L' U' L' // eoline+1
U' R U R U' L' // lb
U R' U R U' R' U2 R' U' R U R' // right block
U' R U R' U' R U R2' D' R U' R' D R U' R U2 R' // zbll
50 htm

I need to start planning eoline+1 in my real solves so I figured it would be easy enough to do in an example solve. Obviously not terribly efficient, but it's what I can manage for now. I also missed the rf pair but thats what I get for being bad at inspection.

Next:
L' F2 U2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 D' B L2 U F' D U2 B2 D


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 9, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspection
> L D' B' L' U' F' U2 R D' L' U L' U' L' // eoline+1
> U' R U R U' L' // lb
> U R' U R U' R' U2 R' U' R U R' // right block
> ...



(U D') B (U' D) U' F' (M' x') // EOslice (6)
D' L2 R D // EO mixed cross (4/10)
U' R U' R' L U2 L' // p1 (7/17)
U R U R' L' U L // p2 (7/24)
R U2 R2' U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 // p3 & p4 (11/35)
r' F' r U' r' F2 r // COLL (7/42)
M2 U M U2 M' U2 M2 // M2+4c (7/49)

NEXT: 
B' R F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 R' U' R B' R F R


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 9, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> B' R F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 R' U' R B' R F R


x2 // inspection
R' U' B F R' D F L F D F2 D // xeoline 
M' B M U L' U2 L' D // pseudo left block
L' U2 L2 U L2 U L D' // pseudo right back
U' R U R' U M F R' F' r R U2 R' U' // zbll
42 stm

Next:
D' F' B' L F B2 U' R' B2 R F2 U2 L B2 R L2 D2 L D'


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 10, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspection
> R' U' B F R' D F L F D F2 D // xeoline
> M' B M U L' U2 L' D // pseudo left block
> L' U2 L2 U L2 U L D' // pseudo right back
> ...



y2
D F D R2 D B D' // EO arrow (7)
M F r U' R2' U' R // first 2 pairs (7/14)
U R' U2 R U2 R // DRS & DFR (6/20)
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L' // LS (8/28)
U' R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // COLL (10/38)
U R U R' U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 // L5EP-FR (13/51)

NEXT: 
B2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' L' F2 R2 U' B2 R' B'


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 10, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> B2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' L' F2 R2 U' B2 R' B'


x2 // inspection
F' U' R2 D // eoline
R2 U R2' U' L U2' R // right block
U L U L' U L' U2 L2 U2 L' U L U' // left block
M F' l' U2 R U' R2' D' R U' R' D R // zbll
37 stm

Next:
L2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 R2 B' L D' F' L' U' R D2 L B


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 10, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Next:
> L2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 F D2 F2 L2 R2 B' L D' F' L' U' R D2 L B


CT+ or whatever it's called: 44 STM
R' F' R2 B D2 L D R' U L2 //EOCross
U' R' U' R //free pair
U L' U L U L U L' //pair 2
U2 D R U' R' D' //keyhole
//lol TSLE+ skip
U F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U' //TTLL+

Next: U' R' U F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 B D2 B' U' L R2 B U2


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 10, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U' R' U F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 B D2 B' U' L R2 B U2


Dumb but fun solution:
x2
F L2 R' B' L D L' D'//EOArrow, 8/8
L U R' U2 R2//BR, 5/13
U R U2 R' U' R U' L' R'//BL, 9/22
U2 L' R U L U' R' U2 R U2//FL+ZZeroing, 10/32
U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'//LSLL ,10/42

Next: L D2 R' L' B L F R U B R2 B' U2 R2 U2 B R2 F D2


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 10, 2022)

PapaSmurf said:


> Next: L D2 R' L' B L F R U B R2 B' U2 R2 U2 B R2 F D2


x2 // inspection
L F' U D R U B' R' D' R D R2 // xeoline
L' U' R' U' R // rb
L U L' U L' U' L U' L' U L // left block
U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R U R' U' R U' R' // zbll
44 htm

Next: 
F U R2 D' B2 D B2 U L2 D R2 B R2 D' R F2 R2 D U' F'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 13, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> F U R2 D' B2 D B2 U L2 D R2 B R2 D' R F2 R2 D U' F'


zz // inspection
(F U2 L' R D2 F) (D2 B2 L U R' D) // eocross
U' L' U L // 1st pair (FL)
R U R' L U L' // 2nd pair (BL)
U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
(U) r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL 24
(U2') F (R U' R' U') (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R F') (U) // Y

Next:
F B' U R2 B' U2 L F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 B U2 D2 F2 R' B2


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 14, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> F B' U R2 B' U2 L F R2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 B U2 D2 F2 R' B2


x2 // inspection
F R' F2 R2 E' L' d R' L2 B2 L2 // xeoline
U' R2 U L U L' // lb
R U' R2 U2 R U' R U R' // right block
U2 R2 U R' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R U' R2 U // 2gll
43 stm

Next: 
L2 D L2 D' R2 D' U' R2 F2 U' R' F' U2 F' U2 L2 D B2


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 16, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> L2 D L2 D' R2 D' U' R2 F2 U' R' F' U2 F' U2 L2 D B2


zz // inspection
(B D2 B) (R D U2' R2 L' D R') // eocross
R U R' U2' R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair (FR)
L U2' L' U' R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair (BL)
U2 L' U' L U2' L' U L // 4th pair (FL)
(U2') R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL 22
(U') r' D' F (r U' r') F' D (r2 U r' U') (r' F r F') (U) // Nb

Next: B' R' F' D R2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 F L' U2 R' B L' F


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 16, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next: B' R' F' D R2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 F L' U2 R' B L' F


x2 y' // inspection
E' F2 R2 B D' L D R' L U' L B2 // xxxeoline
R' U' R U2 R' U2 R // rb
U' R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // zbll
27 stm

Next: 
L B2 L U2 L' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' U' L' D2 R2 B R' U2 F'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 17, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> L B2 L U2 L' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' U' L' D2 R2 B R' U2 F'


(F U2 R B) (L U2 R D U' R' U L2 R) // eocross
U' L U' L' // 1st pair (BL)
L' U2 L U' L' U L // 2nd pair (FL)
R' U2' R U2 R' U R // 3rd pair (BR)
R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair (FR)
(U2) R U R' U R U2' R' // Sune
(U') (R' D' R) U2' (R' D R) U' (R' D' R) U' (R' D R) (U') // Aa

Next: F' U' F2 B' L' U R F2 U2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 U' B


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 17, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next: F' U' F2 B' L' U R F2 U2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 R2 U' B


x2 // inspection
F2 R' F' L' B D // eoline
R2 U R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R // right block
U L' U' L U' L U L' U' L U' L' U' L // left block
R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' U' // zbll
44 htm

Next:
D' R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U' F' L B' R F2 R' F L D R'


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 18, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> D' R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U' F' L B' R F2 R' F L D R'


zz // inspection
(U' B' L' R U2 F) (R2 U' L' D U') (L' U' L) D // xeocross (FR)
U2' L' U L // 2nd pair (FL)
U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair (BL)
U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th pair (BR)
(U') r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL 24
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' (U) // Gd

Next: D2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 B R2 F2 D2 B' R2 D' B U2 B2 L' D2 R' F R2


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 19, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next: D2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 B R2 F2 D2 B' R2 D' B U2 B2 L' D2 R' F R2


x2 // inspection
B' U R' L' F R' E' // eoline
F u' F2 D // rf
U L2 U L' // lf
U' L' d' S R S' // multi slot lb rb
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U' R U R2 U R U' R U' R' // 2gll
39 stm

Next:
F2 U' L2 R2 U B2 R2 D B2 F2 U' L' U2 L' D2 F L' B' D' F' D2


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 19, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> F2 U' L2 R2 U B2 R2 D B2 F2 U' L' U2 L' D2 F L' B' D' F' D2


zz // inspection
(B D' R' U' F') (D2 R2 L' D R') // eocross
U L U' L' U' R U' R' // 1st pair (FR)
R' U R U L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair (FL)
U2 L U L' U2 L U L' U' L U L' // 3rd pair (BL)
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R' // 4th pair (BR)
(U) R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // OLL 23
(U) (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') R' U' (R U R' F') U' // T

Next: L' D' L' U F' U R2 B2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 F' R2 D2 F2


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 19, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next: L' D' L' U F' U R2 B2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 F' R2 D2 F2


x2 // inspection
L F U F' D2 // eoline
R U R' U' R U2 R U R // rb
U' L' U' L2' // lb
R U R' U R' U L U' R U R U2 R' // multi slot lf rf
U' R' U2 R U R U' R' U R' U R U // cancel into 2gll
44 htm

Next:
F L' F B L2 F' U2 L D R2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D F2 B2 R2 B2


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 21, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> F L' F B L2 F' U2 L D R2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D F2 B2 R2 B2


x2 // inspection
D' B' U' R2 D F' D2 // eoline
U' L U' L' U' L // lf
U R' U R' U' R' // rb
U L U' L' U2 R' // rf
U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L // lb
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // zbll
41 htm

Next:
U' L2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 F' L' D' R D2 L F2 L' B L D2


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 23, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspection
> D' B' U' R2 D F' D2 // eoline
> U' L U' L' U' L // lf
> U R' U R' U' R' // rb
> ...



// ZZ-orbit
L B' U F' R D L F2 D // EOcross (9)
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // BR (8/17)
R' F R2 U' R' U F' // FL (7/24)
U L U L' // BL (4/28)
R U' R' U R U' R' // pair up LS (7/35)
// blue v blue // blue v green // L swap
(U) R2 D R' U' R D' R2 // CPLS (8/43)
(U') R2 U R2 U R U2 R' U R U R U' R2 U2 // 2GLL (15/58)

NEXT: 
R' U' D F B U' R D2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 F' R2 B2 L2 F' U L' F2


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 24, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R' U' D F B U' R D2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 F' R2 B2 L2 F' U L' F2


x2 // inspection
D' L F B' D M U // eoline
l' L' U' L U L' U' R' // rf
L' U' R' U' L' U' // lb
L2 U L U R' D' F2 D R U R // multislot lf rf
r B r' U' r' F' r U r B' r' U' r' F r // zbll
47 stm

Next:
U' B2 R F2 R2 D2 R D2 R U2 R' D2 B' L' U L2 B' L' F' D2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 3, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspection
> D' L F B' D M U // eoline
> l' L' U' L U L' U' R' // rf
> L' U' R' U' L' U' // lb
> ...



B R' D' F' R2 D L2 // EO Arrow (7)
U R U2 R2 // RB (4/11)
U' L U L' U2 L' U' L // LB (8/19)
U2 f R2 S' U' R2' U' R2 U R2' F' // COLL1 (11/30)
U' R' // transform to EPLL (2/32)
M2 U2 M U M2 U M2 U M // Z-EPLL (9/41)
U' R U2 R' // undo pseudo (4/45)



Spoiler: L5EP-BR alternate ending



U' Rw' M U' M2 U' M U2 M2 U2 M U2 R // L5EP (13/43)
U2 R' // undo pseudo (2/45)



Next: B2 R F2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 B D R' D L' B' D2 F


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 12, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Next: B2 R F2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 B D R' D L' B' D2 F



x2 // inspection
L2 B' U L R F R' E' f r' u' x' y // xeoline
U L U' R' U' R // rb
U L U2 L' U L' U' L' U L d2 R' U' R // l
U' R' U' R' D' R U R' D R U' R U' R' U2 R // zbll
48 moves

Next: 
L2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B D2 F' L2 D2 F D' L R F' L' D2 R' U' F2


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 12, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspection
> L2 B' U L R F R' E' f r' u' x' y // xeoline
> U L U' R' U' R // rb
> U L U2 L' U L' U' L' U L d2 R' U' R // l
> ...


B D R U' B D2 L' D' R2 F2 // eocross
U' L U' L' // 1st pair (BL)
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
U' R U' R' // 3rd pair (FR)
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th pair (FL)
(U) F R' F' r U R U' r' // OLL 25
(U) x' (R U' R' D) (R U R' D') (R U R' D) (R U' R' D') x // E

Next: U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 U' R' D' R' U B D F2 R


----------



## OreKehStrah (Mar 12, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> B D R U' B D2 L' D' R2 F2 // eocross
> U' L U' L' // 1st pair (BL)
> U2 R' U R U2 R' U R // 2nd pair (BR)
> U' R U' R' // 3rd pair (FR)
> ...


x2 // inspection
U L R2' F L B2 L' U L' D // Pseudo EOXcross
R' U2 R2 U' R' // 2nd 
D2 L' U2 L U L' U2 L // 3rd
U2 R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R' // 4th
U S' R2 F R F' R U2 R' F' U2 F R S u' // ZBLL

Next: B D2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 F' U2 L B U' R' B2 L2 U B2 U'


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 12, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> Next: B D2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 F' U2 L B U' R' B2 L2 U B2 U'


x2 // inspection
R' U L F D' R2 D' // eoline
L2 R U' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 U R' U2 L' // left block
U R U // sp pseudo left block
z' U' L U' R' U L' U2 R U L U' R' U R L2 // zbll
37 htm

I missed this killer 4 move line
x2 E2 r' U D2 x
But wasn't able to find a 3 move second left block on it anyway

Next:
B R B2 L' D2 B R2 U L' D B2 D R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 12, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspection
> R' U L F D' R2 D' // eoline
> L2 R U' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 U R' U2 L' // left block
> U R U // sp pseudo left block
> ...



D U F // EO + 2 adj edges (3)
L2 U2 B2 U2 L2 // X EO Arrow (5/8)
U L' U L U' L' U' L // FL (8/16)
U R U' R' // FR (4/20)
S R2 S' R2' U' L U' L' // BL (8/28)
U' R U R' U R U r' F R' F' r // COLL (12/40)
U2 F2 U' r2 F2 R2 U' F2 r2 U // L5EP (10/50)

NEXT: D B U B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' D' F D2 F R2 D'


----------



## GRVigo (Mar 12, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: D B U B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' D' F D2 F R2 D'



42 STM:

z2 y' // Inspection
R F2 U2 R' L' F2 R' // XEOLine
y R' U2 R L' U L // F2L 2
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 // F2L 3
x' R' F R F R' F2 R // F2L 4
x y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' // ZBLL


Next: R L U2 D2 B' U L R' F2 R' D' B F2 U F' U' F U R D' R


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 13, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> 42 STM:
> 
> z2 y' // Inspection
> R F2 U2 R' L' F2 R' // XEOLine
> ...



D B' (U D') F' R (U D') // EO Mixed cross + 1 (6)
R2' U2 R U' L U L' // F2P (7/13)
U R U' R' U2 L' U L // FL (8/21)
R U2 R' U // set up LS (4/25)
R U' R D R' U2 R D' // CPLS 8L (8/33)
R' U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (11/44)
d' U' M2 U' M2 U2 // M2+4C (6/50)

NEXT: 
U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 L' D B U B' L B2 F' U L'


----------



## ruffleduck (Mar 17, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 L' D B U B' L B2 F' U L'


zz
R' S R' f' U' R2 D // EOline
L' U L U2 L // dfL
R' U2 R' U L U L' // dBL
U R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' // dfR
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // dBR
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2

next: U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 F L U B F R' D2 R D U'


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 21, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> zz
> R' S R' f' U' R2 D // EOline
> L' U L U2 L // dfL
> R' U2 R' U L U L' // dBL
> ...


x
L2 F' L' (U' D) U' B' D' B2 L U' R2 // EO Mixed cross (11)
U R U2 R' L U' L'
U' R' U' R
U R U' R' U R U' R'
U L' U2 L // F2L (23/34)
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2' // COLL (9/43)
U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U2 M2 U2 // L6EP (9/52)

NEXT: B' F' R2 D2 L2 D2 B' F' L2 F' U2 R' B2 L' F' D L2 R2 F L' D


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 21, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: B' F' R2 D2 L2 D2 B' F' L2 F' U2 R' B2 L' F' D L2 R2 F L' D


x2 // inspection
L2 R' B E' L' D B' u' L2 U L U' L' // xeoline
U' L' U' L // left block
R U' R' U2 R' // rf
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R // rb
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // zbll
37 stm

Next: 
U D' R' U L F' U' B2 R L2 F' D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 21, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspection
> L2 R' B E' L' D B' u' L2 U L U' L' // xeoline
> U' L' U' L // left block
> R U' R' U2 R' // rf
> ...


B' R2' U' F' D' L R2 D R' D //eocross
U2 R U2' R' U' R U R' // f2l
L F' L' F L' U' L // f2l
U L U' L' U L U' L' // f2l
U' R' U' R // f2l
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 R2 U (R' U R' U') (R U' R2) D U' (R' U R D') U // Ga

Next: R U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 R' B R2 D R2 B2 F' R' B L'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 22, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Next: R U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R B2 R' B R2 D R2 B2 F' R' B L'



x2
R' B' U' L' F' // EOline + Pair preserve // 5/5
L' U L2 U R U R // 2x2x1 BR block // 7/12
L2 U L' U L U' L' // 2x2x1 BL block // 7/19
L' U2 L U2' R U R' // FR pair // 7/26
U L' U2 L U2' L' U L // LS (FL pair) // 8/34
R' F R' F' R2 U' r' U r U' r' U' r U' // ZBLL + AUF // 14/48

Next: L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 R U F' D2 R2 U' L U2 L'


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 22, 2022)

Lazy Einstein said:


> L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 R U F' D2 R2 U' L U2 L'


M F' B2 M B' // eoline
U2 L' U' R U2 L2 // left
R U' R' U R D R' U2 // right
L' U2 R U R' U' R U' L U2 R' U R E // zbll
33 stm

Next:
D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' U2 F' R' U L2 D' B L D' F' U2


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 22, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> M F' B2 M B' // eoline
> U2 L' U' R U2 L2 // left
> R U' R' U R D R' U2 // right
> L' U2 R U R' U' R U' L U2 R' U R E // zbll
> ...



L' (U' D) L U' (S' z) // EO (5)
U R' L U L' B2 U B2 // db (8/13)
U' R U' R' U L' U L F2 L' U2 L // dFl (12/25)
U2 R U' R' // dFR (4/29)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' r' F' r U' r' F2 r // COLL (15/44)
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (8/52)

NEXT: R2 B2 L' U2 R U2 R' F2 U2 F2 L' F2 B' U R F' U F L2 U


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 23, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R2 B2 L' U2 R U2 R' F2 U2 F2 L' F2 B' U R F' U F L2 U


x2 // inspection
U B' L2 D F' // eo
L U L' F2 D' R' U R' D' // eo223
U' R U R U' R U2 R2' d' F // right block
U R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R // 2gll
38 htm

Next:
U' R2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R' B L2 U2 R B' D


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 23, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspection
> U B' L2 D F' // eo
> L U L' F2 D' R' U R' D' // eo223
> U' R U R U' R U2 R2' d' F // right block
> ...



x y2
L D' L' U' B D' L // EO arrow (7)
U' L' U L R' U2 R
U' L' U L U L U L'
U2 M' U2 M U R U2 R'
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L (31/38)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // COLL (8/46)
U M' U2 M U' M' U2 M // L5EP (8/54)

NEXT: 
D2 F B D F D B2 R D U2 R D2 L B2 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 L2


----------



## GRVigo (May 16, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> D2 F B D F D B2 R D U2 R D2 L B2 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 L2



38 STM:

z2 // Inspection
F L' U L' D L F2 B // EOArrow (8)
R2 U' R2 // F2L 1 (3)
L U L' // F2L 2 (3)
L' U' L U' R' U' R // F2L 3 (7)
L' U' L U L' U2 L // F2L 4 (7)
U' R' F' r U R U' r' F U' // COLL (10)


Next: U2 F' U2 D B D' F D U F2 D2 F D F' B2 L F' D2 R B2 U


----------



## tsmosher (May 27, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> 38 STM:
> 
> z2 // Inspection
> F L' U L' D L F2 B // EOArrow (8)
> ...


// ZZ-VH
D' B' D2 U F' D' R U2 F2 // EO cross (9)
L' U L2 U L' // p1 (5/14)
U' L' U L U' L' U L // p2 (8/22)
U R' U2 R U' R' U' R // p3 (8/30)
U' R U R' U R U' R' // LS (8/38)
U R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U' R' U R // COLL (14/52)
M2 U2 M U M2 U M2 U M U // EPLL (10/62)

NEXT: 
D2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' D' L B2 R D2 B2 R' B' U2


----------



## zed zed (May 29, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> D2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' D' L B2 R D2 B2 R' B' U2


z2 // inspection
U B D R F' D' R' U' D' F2 L // xcross
U R U L U2 L2 U2 L U' R' // double slot
R U2 R' U' L2 U R U' L2 U' R' U // bad ttll

33stm, zz-ct

next: R2 B2 D' F2 U L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 B' R' B F R' F R2 U2 F2


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (May 29, 2022)

y' z2 // inspection
F2 R' U' R' F // cross
L' U' L y' R' U' R // first pair
D2 U R U R' D2 // second pair
L' U' L U R U R' L' U2 L U2 L' U L // third pair
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R // last pair
U2 R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R // OLL
U x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 x' U' // PLL


----------



## GenTheThief (May 30, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> Next: U2 B2 U2 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 R' B2 L2 F' U F U2 B' L' B' R2 F


Please include a next scramble for future posts example solve threads.

x2 // inspection
B F' R' U' F' // eoline
R' U' R' U' L U2 L2 // lb
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // lf
U R U R' U' R2 // rb
U R2 U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 U2 // cancel into pll
42 HTM

Next: U L2 F' D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 F2 L' D' L' U2 R U R2 F'


----------



## hyn (May 30, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Please include a next scramble for future posts example solve threads.
> 
> x2 // inspection
> B F' R' U' F' // eoline
> ...


i dont do zz but here goes:
z2 // Inspection
F R L2 U2 F' D' L' D // eoline
R U L R' U2 M2 D2 r x // left side
R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R U R// right block
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' // last pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U // PLL

Next: L' F' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U2 L2 B' R U' B2 D B' U


----------



## tsmosher (May 31, 2022)

hydynn said:


> i dont do zz but here goes:
> z2 // Inspection
> F R L2 U2 F' D' L' D // eoline
> R U L R' U2 M2 D2 r x // left side
> ...



x
B' R B R' F2 U' B2 // easiest XEOcross ever (7)
L' U' L R U' R' // p2 (6/13)
L' U' L U L' U' L2 U' L' U L U L' // L2P (13/26)
R U R' U R U2 R' // OCLL (7/33)
y D R2 U' R U' R U R' U R2 (U D') R U' R' // PLL (15/48)

NEXT: D' F' L' U2 F2 B' L' U2 F2 U' R2 U2 B' L2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 31, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> x
> B' R B R' F2 U' B2 // easiest XEOcross ever (7)
> L' U' L R U' R' // p2 (6/13)
> L' U' L U L' U' L2 U' L' U L U L' // L2P (13/26)
> ...


// I'm bad at EOcross
L' F' D' R U' L U F' // EO
R' L F2 R' D2 R' D L2 // XEO-cross + corner
D U' R' U' R D' // Pair #2
L' U2 L U' L' U L // Pair #3
R U R' // Pair #4 + OLL skip
x' F R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F' // PLL

Next: U2 L U' B2 F2 D F2 U F2 U L2 D2 F' D' B2 L2 B' R D' B2


----------



## OreKehStrah (May 31, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> // I'm bad at EOcross
> L' F' D' R U' L U F' // EO
> R' L F2 R' D2 R' D L2 // XEO-cross + corner
> D U' R' U' R D' // Pair #2
> ...


U2 L U' B2 F2 D F2 U F2 U L2 D2 F' D' B2 L2 B' R D' B2

z2 
R F' L2 DU' R F R2 D2 // EOCross+1
LR U2 L' U R' // BL-FR Multislot
L' U L U L' U' R' U' RL // FL-BR Multislot
R U r' F R' F' r U' R U R' U2 R U2 R' // ZBLL

40 STM

Next: 

D2 F2 U' L2 R2 D L2 F2 U F2 U' B' U' L B2 R' U B2 R' F


----------



## GenTheThief (May 31, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> D2 F2 U' L2 R2 D L2 F2 U F2 U' B' U' L B2 R' U B2 R' F


x2
L2 R D' F D' R' D' L' E2 R2 D // xxeoline
U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U R // right block
U R U2 R' U' L' U2 R U M' f U' f l U' // zbll
38 atm

next:
L F' U2 L U2 L U' D' R L2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 D L2 U' F2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 1, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2
> L2 R D' F D' R' D' L' E2 R2 D // xxeoline
> U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U R // right block
> U R U2 R' U' L' U2 R U M' f U' f l U' // zbll
> ...


// ZZ-4c
R (U' D) r' U' r' D2 R2 D // EO Mixed Cross (8)
L' U L U L' U2 L // p1 (7/15)
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R // p2 (8/23)
L U' L' // p3 (3/26)
R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // LS (11/37)
U R U R' U R U2' R' r' F' r U' r' F2 r // COLL (15/52)
M2 U M' U2 M' U2 // M2+4c (6/58)

Next: L2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 D R2 B2 U F2 B U2 F R' D L R U2 L2


----------



## zed zed (Jun 12, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Next: L2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 D R2 B2 U F2 B U2 F R' D L R U2 L2


R D B R' B2 U' F2 R U2 R' U' F // eo223
L2 U L U2 L' U L // square
U2 L U' L' U L U L' // ls
U' R' B2 R2 U R' U R U' R2 B2 R U2 R U R' U' // zbll

44 STM

Next: L2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F R2 B L2 D2 L' R U2 F' U2 F D


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 14, 2022)

zed zed said:


> R D B R' B2 U' F2 R U2 R' U' F // eo223
> L2 U L U2 L' U L // square
> U2 L U' L' U L U L' // ls
> U' R' B2 R2 U R' U R U' R2 B2 R U2 R U R' U' // zbll
> ...


D' L' B' D2 F' // EO
D2' L2 R // Cross
D2 (U R U' R')3 D2' // BL
R' U' R L' U L U' L' U' L // FL
U' R' U R U' R' U' R // BR
U' R' D' R U' R' D R // FR
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
U (R' D' R) U (R' D R) U (R' D' R) U2 (R' D R) U' // Ab

Next: D2 L' F' U' R2 D B2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 L D2 B' R2 D B' U2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 21, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> D' L' B' D2 F' // EO
> D2' L2 R // Cross
> D2 (U R U' R')3 D2' // BL
> R' U' R L' U L U' L' U' L // FL
> ...



// ZZ-4c
U' B' L' (U' D) F' D' F2 D2 L2 // EO mixed cross (9)
U L' U' L (U' D) L U L' // LB (8/17)
R U2 R' U R U R' // p3 (7/24)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U // p4 (7/31)
R2 U R D R' U' R D' // COLL (8/39)
r2 U' M' U2 M' // M2+4c (5/44)

Next:
L U' L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F D2 B' R2 B L2 U' R D' F2 D L2 R'


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 21, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> L U' L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F D2 B' R2 B L2 U' R D' F2 D L2 R'



x2 // inspec
R D' L2 F' D' L' D' // eoline
L' U2 L R' U' L U' L U L' U2 L // left block
U R2 U' R' U2 R' U R // right block
S R f' U f R' f' U2 F U' f R2 f' // zbll
40 STM

Next:
D' B L U R L D2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 B2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 22, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> x2 // inspec
> R D' L2 F' D' L' D' // eoline
> L' U2 L R' U' L U' L U L' U2 L // left block
> U R2 U' R' U2 R' U R // right block
> ...


x
U2 M U' M' U' L2 F2 E2 // EOarrow (8)
R' U' R L U' L' // BR & BL pair (6/14)
U2 R U R' U' R U R' U z // almost F2L (10/24)
D' (U D') L U L' D2 // multislotting LS (6/30)
r' F' r U' r' F2 r // COLL (7/37)
R2 U R2 S R2 S' U' R2 // EPLL (8/45)

NEXT: 
U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' F2 R2 F' L2 R2 F2 U F2 L' U' B F L D'


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 23, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' F2 R2 F' L2 R2 F2 U F2 L' U' B F L D'


z2 // inspecc
B' R D2 B D' F2 R' U' R2 // eo223, 9/9
E2 L U2 L' U' L U L2' U2 L U' L' U L // left block, 14/23
S R f' U' F U f R2 F' R f' U' F U' // zbll, 14/37
37 STM

Next:
U' F D2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 R' B' U R2 D2 F2 U'


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 25, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> U' F D2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 R' B' U R2 D2 F2 U'


x2 // inspecc
r' U r D' R2 F L D' // eoline
M x U' L' U2 R' U2 // left block
M x U' R' U' R' U2' R' U R' // L3C reduction
F2 r' U r F2 r' U' r U' // L3C
32 STM

Next:
L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U L2 D B2 R2 D2 R' D' U L' B' L D2 U R'


----------



## zed zed (Jul 28, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Next:
> L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U L2 D B2 R2 D2 R' D' U L' B' L D2 U R'


 
U' L U2 F' U2' L R2 U' B2' // EOCross gripshift reduction
U' L' U L U' L' U L // FL
L U L' U' L U L' // BL
U2 R U' R' D' R U R' D R U R' // BR FR
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // ZBLL

46 STM

Next: R F2 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 R' B' L R B' L' U R U2 B'


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jul 28, 2022)

zed zed said:


> U' L U2 F' U2' L R2 U' B2' // EOCross gripshift reduction
> U' L' U L U' L' U L // FL
> L U L' U' L U L' // BL
> U2 R U' R' D' R U R' D R U R' // BR FR
> ...


R F2 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 R' B' L R B' L' U R U2 B'

z F D L' D' F' D2 U' L' // EOCross with pair influencing 8/8
U' R' U' R // P1 4/12
U2 M F2 M' // P2 4/16
U2 L' U R' U L2 U' M x // Intuitive L2P MS 8/24
U' R2' F R U R U' R' F' R U' R' U R U' // ZBLL 17/41

Next: B' D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 L' D' U L' U' F' R2 D L'


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 28, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> B' D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' L2 U2 L' D' U L' U' F' R2 D L'


x2 // inspecc
U B U2 D F' R2 U // pseudo pseudo eo223
L U R U R // resolve pseudo, lb+rb squares
U2 L U' R U R' // fr pair
U L' U2 r // fl pair
l U R' U' l F' M' U' R U l' r' // zbll
34 STM

Next:
U2 L R2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 U F'


----------



## Yoruba (Jul 29, 2022)

y' // inspection
L' R F2 R2 F' R L'//EOCross
U D L' U' L D' //BL Pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L //FL Pair
R' U2 R U' R U R'//FR Pair
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R//OLS
U R F R' f' R U R' F' U' f R2 U' R2 //PLL

Next: L' U R U' D' R2 F' D B2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U' L2 D' F D


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 5, 2022)

Yoruba said:


> y' // inspection
> L' R F2 R2 F' R L'//EOCross
> U D L' U' L D' //BL Pair
> L' U2 L U L' U' L //FL Pair
> ...



x
L' (U' D) B U2 L F // EO (6)
D L' D2 R' U' R' U L // mixed line + LB (8/14)
R U2 R2' U R2 U2 M S2 r U2 r' S2 r // RB (13/27)
U f R2 S' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' // COLL (11/38)
U M2 U' M U2 M' U2 M2 U' // L6EP (9/47)

NEXT: 
R' U2 R2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 R' F2 R2 D' U' F' L2 U' L F' U2 L2


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 9, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R' U2 R2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 R' F2 R2 D' U' F' L2 U' L F' U2 L2



x2 // inspecc
L' U D R B L' R' D2 F2 // xxeoline
U L' U' L // lf
R U2 R U R' // rf
S R2 S' D' R U2 R' D R' U2 R2 U2 R' // zbll

31 STM


Next:
L' B2 U2 B' U2 F R2 B' U2 B2 L2 F' U L B D F D2 U' R2 F


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 14, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> L' B2 U2 B' U2 F R2 B' U2 B2 L2 F' U L B D F D2 U' R2 F



x2 z // inspecc
S' U' M' D' l L2 D L' // pseudo xeoline
R' U R2 // pseudo rb block
U' L' U L E F' U F u // pseudo multislot lf fr pairs
U2 F' R' U F U F' U2 F U F' R // zbll
f' M2 f F // unpseudo

36 STM


Next:
U2 L' U L' B U2 B R D2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 L B2 L F2 D'


----------



## hyn (Aug 14, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Next:
> U2 L' U L' B U2 B R D2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 L B2 L F2 D'


F D' F D' F2 D U' L // Xeocross (8/8)
U' R U' R2 U R // 2nd pair (6/14)
U' L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair (8/22)
U R U R' // 4th pair (4/26)
F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R // OLL (8/34)
U2 // PLL skip (1/35)
Next: L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' U' F2 U' F' L B' F' D2 R' F' U F L D


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 14, 2022)

hyn said:


> L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' U' F2 U' F' L B' F' D2 R' F' U F L D


x // inspecc
R2 B' U' M' U F // eo
U L2 U L' U L2 U F2 // lf
L R2 U' L' // lb
U R U' R U R' U R' // rf
U R2 U R2 D' U2 R U R' E' F' U2 // lszbll

38 STM


Next:
B2 F2 R2 U L2 U F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 B L D' L2 D' L F' L2 F


----------



## hyn (Aug 14, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Next:
> B2 F2 R2 U L2 U F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 B L D' L2 D' L F' L2 F


z2 R2 F U' R U B' L D L2 U L U' R' U2 R2 U R' D' R' U' R2 U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' D' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R U' S' U2 S U' R2 U'
Next: L2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 D R' B' D2 B2 R2 D2 L U F2


----------



## finger go brr (Aug 14, 2022)

hyn said:


> Next: L2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 D R' B' D2 B2 R2 D2 L U F2


D' R F L' F' D2 F L D2 L D // EOLine
U R U' R' U R' U2 L' R U2 L' U L' U' L U L' U' L U' L' U L // Left side
R' U R U' R2 U R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R // Right side
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // OCLL & PLL skip
Twizzle

I don’t use ZZ and EOLine is superior

Next: F2 R D B R2 U' L' R2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R' D'


----------



## Xatu (Aug 14, 2022)

Petro Leum said:


> This thread is similar to the "Roux Example Solve Game" thread, but focusing only on ZZ solves. in contrast to the ZZ/ZB Home Thread, detailed Theorycrafting does NOT belong here. This thread is for reflection about the solves and solutions. The main purpose is to help each other and to learn from the solves of others.
> 
> So, I give a scramble, and you write down your own ZZ solution. The solution can either be a "first try solution", which means you would do that during a regular speedsolve (or you can even do an actual speedsolve and reconstruct your solution); or you can do a ZZ style FMC (e.g., optimizing XEOLine or looking to influence Last Layer, etc). But please note what type of solution you found.
> 
> ...


i love zz!


----------



## Xatu (Aug 14, 2022)

Petro Leum said:


> This thread is similar to the "Roux Example Solve Game" thread, but focusing only on ZZ solves. in contrast to the ZZ/ZB Home Thread, detailed Theorycrafting does NOT belong here. This thread is for reflection about the solves and solutions. The main purpose is to help each other and to learn from the solves of others.
> 
> So, I give a scramble, and you write down your own ZZ solution. The solution can either be a "first try solution", which means you would do that during a regular speedsolve (or you can even do an actual speedsolve and reconstruct your solution); or you can do a ZZ style FMC (e.g., optimizing XEOLine or looking to influence Last Layer, etc). But please note what type of solution you found.
> 
> ...


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 15, 2022)

(U' D') R' L M' U' r' L' D' S' L2 S L2 // EOXCross (12)
U L' U L U2 L' U L // P2 (8/20)
U' R U R' U2 R U' // P3 (7/27)
R2' U R U' R' U' // LS (6/33)
R3 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 // CLL (8/41)
R U' R2 S R2 S' U R2 // ELL (8/49)

Next: R2 B2 R' D2 L' F2 L' B2 F2 U2 R2 F D B' L' U L2 D' R' U


----------



## zed zed (Aug 16, 2022)

x2 L D L B R' F2 U R2 U F // xeoarrow
R' U R U' R' F2 R // fl
U2' R' U R U2 R U' R' // fr
R' U R // br
R' U2' R U R' U R // codfll
M U M2 U2 M2 U M' U2 // l5ep

43stm

next: F' D F' L F' L' U2 D F L2 D' R2 L2 F2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 17, 2022)

zed zed said:


> next: F' D F' L F' L' U2 D F L2 D' R2 L2 F2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2



x2 // inspecc
B' D' U2 R B R' L2 D' L' U2 L' D // pseudoxxeoline+1
R' U R U' R' U' R u' // 1st pair
f' L F U2 L2 l' U2 L2 l U2 S // DL+zbll
31 STM

tymon who?


Next:
L2 F R D L' F' U2 B' U' L' F2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L


----------



## Timona (Aug 17, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Next:
> L2 F R D L' F' U2 B' U' L' F2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 F2 L


x2 // inspection
B' R L' F' D2 R2 D' // EOLine
R U' R // 1st pair
U L' U L U' L U L' // 2nd pair
L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R U' L' U R' U' L U2 // ZBLL

42 STM

*Next: *F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F L2 F' D L' F2 U' B R F' D' U2


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 17, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: *F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F L2 F' D L' F2 U' B R F' D' U2



y' // Inspection
D' U' L2 F R B2 F' U2 F // EO (9)
L D R' U2 B2 // Cross (5/14)
U L' U L2 U' L' // BL (6/20)
R U R' U2' R U R' // FR (7/27)
L' U L U2' L' U L // FL (7/34)
U R' U R U2' R' U R // BR (8/42)
U F' L F l' U' L' U l // OLL (9/51)
M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' // PLL (7/58)

Next: U2 B R2 D' B U L' D2 F' R' B2 U2 F' D2 L2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D2


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 20, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Next: U2 B R2 D' B U L' D2 F' R' B2 U2 F' D2 L2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D2


x2 // inspecc
R F R2 E L F B u U R U' L' U' L2 // xxeoline
U' L U2 L' U' M' F' R f D' F d' // multislot lb fr
S2 D' R2 D R2 D' S D2 S D R2 // zbll

37 STM

Next:
F' L U2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' U2 L F R' B2 U B L F


----------



## Timona (Aug 20, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Next:
> F' L U2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' U2 L F R' B2 U B L F


x2 // inspection
D B R U2 L' B' L D // EOLine
L2 R U L' U2 L U R U2 R' L U2 L' // LB
R' U R' U R U' R' U2 R U R2 U2 R' // RB
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' // PLL

44STM

*Next: R' B R U2 R2 D R' F2 L U F2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U' D2 F2 U F2*


----------



## hyn (Aug 21, 2022)

z2 D2 U R' U' F L2 D' L' R2 U' R2 U R L' U L U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R' U R D' x' L' U2 L D' L' U2 L D x L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R' U'

Next: B2 D' L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 U' L' D' R2 F2 L' F' L2 R B D L2


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 22, 2022)

hyn said:


> Next: B2 D' L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 U' L' D' R2 F2 L' F' L2 R B D L2


x2 // inspection
R U F U2 B D' // eoline
U2 L U M F M' U2' M' B M // right block
U2 L2 U2 L' U L U L' U2 L' // rzms left block
R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U // zbll

38 STM


Next: U2 L' B L U' B R2 L' U' L2 B' R2 B L2 D2 F R2 F2 L2 B2


----------



## Timona (Aug 22, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: U2 L' B L U' B R2 L' U' L2 B' R2 B L2 D2 F R2 F2 L2 B2


x2 // inspection
D' F' D2 L2 U R' U' F // EO
D' L R2 D L2 D R U R' D // xcross
R U L' U L U' R' U' R U2 R' U' L U2 L' // 2nd, 3rd and 4th pairs
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U // PLL

43STM
ps. can someone critique this eo, it is absolute shite

*Next: *R' U' F U' L2 B R U' R F2 U2 L F2 L' B2 R D2 R D2 R B


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 22, 2022)

Timona said:


> ps. can someone critique this eo, it is absolute shite


very nice EOcross solution R' F U R2 B' D' L


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 23, 2022)

Timona said:


> R' U' F U' L2 B R U' R F2 U2 L F2 L' B2 R D2 R D2 R B


z2 // 6 bad edges (0/0)
F R2 U2 D' F // EO (5/5)
R' U' L2 D // Line (4/9)
R' U R U2 R // Square (5/14)
U' L2 U R U' L' // Square (6/20)
U' R' U' L' U' L // Finish dL (6/26)
R' U2 R2 U R2 U R // Finish dR (7/35)
U' r U R' U R' F R F' R U' R' U R U2 r' // COLL (16/51)
U2 // PLL skip (1/52)

Even with ZBLL I can't sub 50 STM with ZZ maybe I need to get better at blockbuilding


Next: U' L2 U R2 L' U F' R2 B R B2 L2 F2 R F2 B2 R F2 L


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 24, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Even with ZBLL I can't sub 50 STM with ZZ maybe I need to get better at blockbuilding


Nah, sub50 isn't guaranteed even if you have zbll - low 50 is pretty good for normal solves. Don't take my example solves here as things that I actually do in speedsolves, it's just a bit of fun for me.

If you'd like here's a critique of your solve. Block building actually was fine - mostly it was the eo+line and not getting lucky/not searching enough for the sub50.




IsThatA4x4 said:


> Next: U' L2 U R2 L' U F' R2 B R B2 L2 F2 R F2 B2 R F2 L



y2 // inspecc
R' B F L' F' D' R2 D2 L' S2 // xeoline
U2 L U L' U' L U L D' // pseudo multi LB/RF slots
U' L' U' L U2 r' F2 // pseudo LF slot
U r' U2 l U' l' U2 r2 f' M // zbll

36 STM


Next: 
L2 D B2 U' L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L' U2 B' F' L2 D' B L B2 L


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 24, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Nah, sub50 isn't guaranteed even if you have zbll - low 50 is pretty good for normal solves. Don't take my example solves here as things that I actually do in speedsolves, it's just a bit of fun for me.
> 
> If you'd like here's a critique of your solve. Block building actually was fine - mostly it was the eo+line and not getting lucky/not searching enough for the sub50.
> 
> ...


I must've done that solve pretty late in the day to completely skip over 26 + 7 ≠ 35...
Thanks for the critique! I'm starting ZZ for OH so it's nice to know what I can improve on.


----------



## Timona (Aug 24, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> *Even with ZBLL* I can't sub 50 STM with ZZ maybe I need to get better at blockbuilding
> 
> 
> Next: U' L2 U R2 L' U F' R2 B R B2 L2 F2 R F2 B2 R F2 L


*Vanilla ZZ without ZBLL*
D' L F' D B U B' R2 // EOline
L U2 L' U2 L2 U' L' U L' // Left Block
R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // 4th pair
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U // PLL

49STM

*With ZBLL*
D' L F' D B U B' R2 // EOline
L U2 L' U2 L2 U' L' U L' // Left Block
R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
R' U2 R' D R' U R D' R' U' R' U R' U R U' // ZBLL

48STM

1 move difference, but it's a Sune ZBLL so it's better to just use regular Sune
Also, does anyone have a shorter alg for the 4th pair?

*Next: L2 D2 R2 B' L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B' D F' D2 L F2 R2 D' L F2*


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 25, 2022)

Timona said:


> Also, does anyone have a shorter alg for the 4th pair?


If this was a CFOP solve I would just use the alg you used, or I use this: 
R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' (11)
Same number of moves, but if I can do a sledge to force OCLL, I can cancel some moves:
R' D' R U' R' D F R F' (9)
You wouldn't be able to use this in ZZ though


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 25, 2022)

Timona said:


> Also, does anyone have a shorter alg for the 4th pair?



R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R2 U' R'
R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2
(U2) R U R' U' R' D' R U R' D R
R U2 R' U R U R' U R U' R'
R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R'(U') R' U R U' R U R' (BR free)
(U) L' U L U R U R' (FL free)
R U L U L' U2 R' (BL free)

from the oo zz f2l doc
images may be broken, we're sorting that out atm

also the cfopesque solution would just be F U F' U2 R U R'



Timona said:


> *Next: L2 D2 R2 B' L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B' D F' D2 L F2 R2 D' L F2*



x2 // inspecc
U L B R D' F' D // eoedge+2
R U' R U R' // RF square
B2 L' // LB square
R2 U R D2 // pseudo RB pair
U L' U' L U L' U2 L // pseudo LF pair
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R u2 U // zbll

37 HTM


Next: R' B D' F' R2 F' D2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 R F2 D2 R U


----------



## Xatu (Aug 28, 2022)

z2 D2 F’ D2 U’ B R L2 D’//eoline
R’ U’ R’ U2 R U2 R U2 L’ U’ L2 U’ L U R U R’ U’ L’ U L U2 L’ U2 L U’ L’//ZZF2L
U2 L F’ L’ B L F L’ B’//OLL
U’ x’ L’ U L D’ L’ U’ L u2 L U’ L’ D’ L U L’ B’//PLL+AUF

73 QTM next) F2 L' B2 U' R U2 B U F' L D' R2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' D2


----------



## PiKeeper (Aug 28, 2022)

Xatu said:


> Next) F2 L' B2 U' R U2 B U F' L D' R2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' D2


R' B' U' L' D' F' R D2 R' D2 // eocross
U' L' U' L2 // first pair cancelling into second pair
U' M F' l' // second pair
U L U2 L' U L U' L' // third pair
R' U' R // fourth pair
R F U' R' U R U F' R2' F' R U R U' R' F U' // Na perm

46 STM (45 if you cancel into pll)

Next: U' L U2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' B' D2 L' B D' L2 B'


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 28, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> Next: U' L U2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' B' D2 L' B D' L2 B'


x2 // inspecc
L' U F' D' R' D' L' U' R' U R' D2 // xeoline+1
L U L' // lb pair
D' R U2 R' U R U R' D R // right block
L U L' U' r' U' r U2 L U2 L' f // zbll
37 HTM

Next: F' R' B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D L2 F R U' R' D' F' L'


----------



## Timona (Sep 28, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: F' R' B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 D L2 F R U' R' D' F' L'


*IDK what this is*
x2 D' U' R' B' L U' L' U2 L U' L' U L U' // EO something idk???
R U' R' U2 L U L' U' L U L' // F2L
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
U2 M' U2 M // LSE

37STM

*Next: F' D2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 F L2 F R2 F' D' U F' L U' R F' U2 R2*


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 3, 2022)

z2//inspection
D F B R B' L R2' D R2 D2//EO cross
U' L' U2 L2 U L'//BL
D2 R' U' R D2//FL
U R' U' R//BR
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U2 R'//TSLE
U2 R' D R2 D' R' U2 R D R2 D' R U' R' D R U' R' D' R//TTLL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D U F2 L U L' D2 B' D U F R


----------



## Timona (Oct 12, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D U F2 L U L' D2 B' D U F R


z2 L' F' D' U' B D' M' U2 M U' R2 // EOxxcross
L U' L' D2 R U' R' D2 // 3rd pair
U L U L' U L U L' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F'// Easy ZBLL

43STM

*Next: F2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 L B' F L2 B R U' L' F2 D*


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 12, 2022)

z2 x//inspection
//4 bad edges
M F2 D2 F D' R2 U2 L2//EO cross
R' U2' R2 U R'//1st pair
E2 L' U L D2'//2nd pair
U L' U2 L U' L' U L//3rd pair
U R U R'//4th pair
U2 R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R//OLL
U2' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: B' D U2 L' B U F L F R2 B2 R' B2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 D' F' U R' L D2 F'


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 12, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: B' D U2 L' B U F L F R2 B2 R' B2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 D' F' U R' L D2 F'


x2 // inspecc
B2 R2 U L' B L D // eoline
R U' R' U L2 U' R2 U' L' U' L // left block
U2 R U2 R U R2 U R' // right block
F2 M2 F U f R' F R f M2 f2 // zbll

37 STM


Next: L U2 L B2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 D2 B L2 U F' D' F2 R2 D F'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 14, 2022)

z2 y'//inspection
//6 bad edges
E' F L U' L F' L' F R2' D' B2' D2' L//EO xcross
R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U' R//2nd pair into 3rd pair
U' L U' L' U' L U' L' U L U' L'//4th pair
R' F' r U R U' r' F//OLL
(x' R) U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' F2//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: F U' L' F2 U2 F D F B2 D2 U2 F U L' F2 D' R2 L' B' D L F2 R' U2 L


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 14, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: F U' L' F2 U2 F D F B2 D2 U2 F U L' F2 D' R2 L' B' D L F2 R' U2 L


x2 // inspecc
U' L2 R' B' D' F2 // eoline
R U' R' U R L2 U' L' // lb
U' R' U R U2 R // rb
L' U' L U L' U' L // lf
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // rf
F U' f' r U' r' f L U' R' U L' U' R // zbll
49 HTM

more realistic ZZ solve, still had to finesse the sub50 with a little wonky zbll exec but even then imo its pretty usable.


Next: D2 F' L' D' F' L' U B' U R U2 R F2 L' F2 U2 L D2 B2 D2 R


----------



## Yoruba (Oct 15, 2022)

z2
R B' F' U' F D L2 U2 L' D //XEOCross
R' U2 R U' R U R'//FR Pair
U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L//BL Pair
U' R' U' R//BR Pair
R U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U2 R' F//ZBLL
https://tinyurl.com/bdexufz9 (41 HTM)

Next: B' D2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U2 L2 R' B' U' R F L' F2 R2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 16, 2022)

z2//inspection
//10 bad edges
B' D F' (U D') F R F' D' L' B2' U' R2 D'//EO Cross
U R U' R' L' U L//1st pair
(U D') R' U' R U' R' U R D2' R' U R U' R' U R D'//2nd pair into 3rd pair
R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R'//4th pair
U2' R U2 R' U' R U' R'//OLL
U R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U2//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Next: B R' B L2 B' L R' F B' U2 F R B D' L2 D2 L2 R2 B' R L2 D B' R U'


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 18, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: B R' B L2 B' L R' F B' U2 F R B D' L2 D2 L2 R2 B' R L2 D B' R U'


43 STM

U' F2 D L' F' U' L2 D // EOCross (8)
L' U' L U R' U' R // Pair 1 (7)
U' L' U L U R U R' // Pair 2 (8)
L U2 L' U L U L' // Pair 3 (7)
L' U2 L // Pair 4 (3)
F' U' r' F2 r U' r' F' r F // ZBLL (10)


Next: D2 F2 D' B' U' L2 D2 F B U D' F R' F B L' B' R B2 R2 F' B2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 19, 2022)

z2//inspection
//8 bad edges
B' (U' D') F' D2' (M x) D U R u2//EOxcross
U2 L U L2' U2 L//2nd pair
R U' R' U' R U R' L U' L'//3rd pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'//4th pair
U F R' F' r U R U' r'//OLL
U2 (x R2') D2 R U R' D2 R U' R//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: L2 F2 R U L2 D' U F2 R F L2 F2 D' U L U B R F U R' F' R B' L2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 26, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> z2//inspection
> //8 bad edges
> B' (U' D') F' D2' (M x) D U R u2//EOxcross
> U2 L U L2' U2 L//2nd pair
> ...



// ZZ-4c
U B UD' B2 F' D' F2 u2 // EO mixed cross +1 (8)
L U' L' // BL (3/11)
U' L' U2 M' B M // BR (6/17)
U2 L // FL (2/19)
U R U' R' U R U' R' // FR (8/27)
U' R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 U' R U' R' // COLL (13/40)
U M2 U M U2 M U2 // 4c (7/47)

NEXT: B2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 D2 R D B' U' L2 U2 L' B' F' L'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 27, 2022)

x2//inspection
//6 bad edges
F2 D F' y2 F' D' F L B2 D2' L' D' L U' L' U' L U' R' U2 R U' R' U R D//EO xx Cross
L' U' L R' U R//3rd pair
U' L' U L U' L' U' L//4th pair
F' r U R' U' r' F R//OLL
U2 R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U'//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: B F2 D2 R2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 L R2 D2 F' L B2 R B D B' U


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 29, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> x2//inspection
> //6 bad edges
> F2 D F' y2 F' D' F L B2 D2' L' D' L U' L' U' L U' R' U2 R U' R' U R D//EO xx Cross
> L' U' L R' U R//3rd pair
> ...



x' // ZZ-4c
R S D' S' // fix 4 edges (4)
U2 L D L' D2 R B // EOLOL (7/11)
U R2 D2 // FBEO (3/14)
R U R' U2 R' // dfR (5/19)
r' U2 r' // 4b (3/22)
U2 R U R' U' // dBR (5/27)
R2 U R D R' U' R D' R2' // COLL (9/36)
U M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 // 4c (8/44)

NEXT: F R B2 U' D F2 L' B U2 F2 L2 U F2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 29, 2022)

z2//inspection
L F L U' F U' F D2' (M x) D' L' D2'//EO Cross
L U' L' U L U L'//1st pair
U2 R' U2' R U R' U' R2 U' R' U R U' R'//2nd pair into 3rd pair
U' L' U L U' L' U' L//4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2' (x R) D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B//OLL into PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: L2 B L' U2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 L D B2 R' F2 U2 L' B


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 29, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> z2//inspection
> L F L U' F U' F D2' (M x) D' L' D2'//EO Cross
> L U' L' U L U L'//1st pair
> U2 R' U2' R U R' U' R2 U' R' U R U' R'//2nd pair into 3rd pair
> ...



x // ZZ-4c
L' B2 L2 B' D R2 U'D R' // EO Mixed Cross (8)
L U L' D // BL, keyhole (4/12)
L' U L U' L' U L // FL (7/19)
R2 // dfR (1/20)
U R' U' R U2 R' U R // dBR (8/28)
U2 R U2' r' F R' F' r U' R U' R // COLL (12/49)
M2 U M' U2 M' U // 4c (6/46)

NEXT: F' L' F' R F' U' D' R U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 B L


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 30, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F' L' F' R F' U' D' R U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 B L


z2 y
R U' R' u' *//* _EOline & BR 221 inspected to insert (Basically XEOarrow inspected)_ *// *4/4
r' F2 rR U' R U' U L U L2'* //* _Start BR 221, pseudo solve FL 221 to BL_ *//* 10/14
U' R2 U R' U R U' L' *//* _LB_ *//* 8/22
R2' U' R U R *//* _RB_ *//* 5/27
U2' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R' *//* _FUR L Zed (FU to R = AUF solved)_ *//* 19/46

Next: U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' U2 B2 D R' F2 U' R' B' D F' U'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 30, 2022)

z2//inspection
//6 bad edges
L' F' D B' D' B' D L D' R2' U' S U2 S' L U' L' R U' R' D'//EO xxCross
L' U L R' U R//3rd pair
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L//4th pair
R' F' r U R U' r' F//OLL
U' M2' U' M2' U' M U2' M2' U2' M U//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: F2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 L' D2 B R' F' R' B2 U' R' U'


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 31, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> z2//inspection
> //6 bad edges
> L' F' D B' D' B' D L D' R2' U' S U2 S' L U' L' R U' R' D'//EO xxCross
> L' U L R' U R//3rd pair
> ...



z y2
U' R2 U S // EO (4)
L U' D' L2 // Mixed Cross (4/8)
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // p1 (8/16)
R' U' R U2 R' U' R // p2 (7/23)
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // p3 (8/31)
U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L // LS (12/43)
U F' r U R' U' r' F R // COLL (9/52)
U2 M2 U' M U2 M // 4c (6/58)

NEXT: D' F' R2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 B' L2 F2 R2 D L' R2 U2 B R' U' F


----------



## zed zed (Nov 20, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> D' F' R2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 B' L2 F2 R2 D L' R2 U2 B R' U' F



z2 // inspection
B' L F2 U2 F R' D R F2 D' // eocross (10)
U' L U L' U2 L U' L' // BL (8)
R' U' R // BR (3)
U' L' R U L R' // FL (6)
R U2 R' L' U2 R U' R' U2 L // FR WVCP (10)
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 // EPLL (8)
45 stm

next: L2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D' U B D' L' F2 R' U' B2 R F' R


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 21, 2022)

zed zed said:


> z2 // inspection
> B' L F2 U2 F R' D R F2 D' // eocross (10)
> U' L U L' U2 L U' L' // BL (8)
> R' U' R // BR (3)
> ...



R U B' U'D R F R D R D2 // EO mixed cross (10)
U' R' U R
L' U L R U' R'
U L U' L' U L' U2 L
U L U L' U L U' L' // F2L (26/36)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL (16/52)
U2 M2 U M2 U // 4c (5/57)

NEXT: 
R B2 U R2 D F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U F L U F D U B L


----------



## Megaminx lover (Dec 12, 2022)

x2//inspection
D2 B' R' F R F' D L D L'//EO Cross
U L U' L'//1st pair
D' R U' R' E2' L U L' (D' U')//2nd and 3rd pair
L U' L' U L U L'//4th pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R'//OCLL
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2//PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: L' U' B L F L2 F U2 R F2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 R B2 L F2 D F2


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 19, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> x2//inspection
> D2 B' R' F R F' D L D L'//EO Cross
> U L U' L'//1st pair
> D' R U' R' E2' L U L' (D' U')//2nd and 3rd pair
> ...



Twizzle link// ZZ-VH
F L' U L R U' R2 U R' B' D' R // EOdbr (12)
U' L' U' L' // db (4/16)
F2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L // dFl (8/24)
R U R' U2' R U' R' // dFR (7/31)
U' R' F' r U R U' r' F // COLL (9/40)
U' M2' U M' U2' M U M2' // EPLL (8/48)


Next: U2 R2 B' R2 B2 U2 R' D' B' L2 D2 L2 F L2 F' D2 B R2 B R2


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 19, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Twizzle link// ZZ-VH
> F L' U L R U' R2 U R' B' D' R // EOdbr (12)
> U' L' U' L' // db (4/16)
> F2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L // dFl (8/24)
> ...


z2x'
U l' U' L' U2 L U L' U2 R' U' F // EOXCross 12/12
U' R U R2' U' R // 2nd 6/18
U L' U L R U' R' U' L' U L // L2P 11/29
f R U R' U' S' R U' R' U R U R' F' U' // ZBLL 15/44

Next: U L2 U2 B2 U R L U B' D2 L' U2 R D2 R D2 L D2 R' F2 L2


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 20, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> Next: U L2 U2 B2 U R L U B' D2 L' U2 R D2 R D2 L D2 R' F2 L2



Twizzle link// ZZ-4c
U2 S D S' D L D L R U' R' u2 // EO Mixed XCross (12)
R' U2 R L' U L // LB (6/18)
U R' U R U' R' U R
U' R U R' U R U' R' // RB (16/34)
R' F' U' F U' R U S' R' U R S // COLL (12/46)
U M2' U M2' // M2+4c (4/50)

Next: D' U2 L' D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 L D2 R B' D2 R B' D2 U R2


----------

